# @@@ September 2020: Let's Fall Pregnant Y'all** 12 BFPs **



## FTale

WELCOME !!!!

I figured I'd go ahead and start a testing thread for September. I am sorry if you find yourself here to ttc another month but you are not alone. Please drop a message about the day you plan to test and it will get posted with tons of babydust sprinkled on it. 
I have been ttcing for years now but I still love me some babydust!!!
:dust:

SEPTEMBER

3rd
*Rebaby *
*JessaBear36*

5th
*elencor (on break)*

7th
*monroea*
*Cheyenne O.*

10th
*kksy9b *
*Kiwiberry*
*Becomeamum* 
*Bdid*

11th
*jessylou 4*

12th
*KatVM*
*NennaKay*

13th
*tbfromlv*

14th
*aymz1983*
*xMissxZoiex*

15th
*Ftale*

16th
*JJB2*

17th
*JoBanana *

21st
*LuvallmyH *

23rd
*tropicsgirl *
*Dolly Nurse *

24th
*Deethehippy*

26th
*Mum_of_twins* :bfp:
*Sara Low* :bfp:
*Bump288* 

27th
*Hevalouaddict*
*Mum42crazy *​
28th

29th
*AlwaysAGodmom*
*Ftale*

30th
*Alligator*
*Rebaby *
*topazicatzbet*



:dust:​


----------



## elencor

Hi!! So here I am TTC cycle #2. I'm CD 10 at the moment, very strange cycle due to my chemical pregnancy a couple weeks ago... If everything goes according to plan I'll be testing September 5th. I have lost the positive attitude I had, a dark place in my head tells me that it's not going to work and I'm going to keep having losses but I'm fighting those thoughts and getting better every day.
Baby dust to everyone, let's all get our May-June babies!!


----------



## FTale

@elencor Hugs hun, sorry that you have been through a loss. Its nothing anyone can prepare you for but feel free to express your self here. No judgement, just comfort, support and care here while we ttc our rainbow babies.


----------



## elencor

@FTale thank you so much for your kind words, you're right no one prepares you for this, I've spend the last couple of years planning for the right moment to start TTC and wondering whether I was ready financially and how a baby would affect my job prospects and all that, and to be honest I just thought that once I'd start trying I'd just have a baby nine months later. 
Anyway just can't wait to hold a baby in my arms :D and I'm happy these online places exist so we can share these moments with each other! Btw I'm 29 and ttc #1 (obviously) 
Good luck @FTale i hope everything works out perfectly for you soon


----------



## FTale

Thank you!! 

Did you ovulate yet? Use Opk? Do you feel ovulation pain? Just curious. Its so different for everyone. I'm a long time charter on FF and find it helps to show what my body does every cycle.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck! :)


----------



## elencor

Yes I use opk I should ovulate in 4-5 days but who knows because this cycle is being so weird, I'm actually bleeding a little bit now and had small clots yesterday, maybe my body isn't ready this month. I don't usually have any symptom while ovulating


----------



## Suggerhoney

Good luck ladies.
I wont be testing in September because if not pregnant now we will be putting TTC on hold while I have all the bloodtests etc to figure out why I've had back to back chemical pregnancies.
Providing all tests come back normal we will start trying again in December or January.
But i will still pop into these testing threads to cheer u all on.

So here's to all u lovely ladies testing in September.
Sending loads of extra sticky baby dust.
:dust:


----------



## salamander91

Hey :) I'm not sure when or if I'll be testing at all in Sept since my last cycle was so crazy (12 weeks long and still bleeding on CD11) but I'm here anyway


----------



## FTale

@elencor bleeding with clots can be confusing while monitoring lh. Are you being followed by a doctor to make sure you dont have any retained pregnancy? I do not recall how far along you were in your last pregnancy. I know when I experienced suspected ectopic I bleed for a few days then had to have a shot because pregnancy didn't clear out totally and was giving off hcg. But it took 3 to 4 weeks to ovulate again.

@Suggerhoney I hope it doesn't come to that and you are preggy this month but please do whats best for you. Prayer for answers either way to bring an end to your repeat losses. Hugs

@salamander91 hey there, you never know this could be the month you get some relief from bleeding and a bfp. Are you taking anything like Vitex to regulate your hormones?

Afm: AF has started meanly today. Cramping like I never do but at least I can stop peeing on sticks. So addictive and final for not pregnant. But I knew at 10dpo it wasnt going to happen. My bbt was awful and my osom hpts said bfn. Those things are expensive but reliable.

I should ovulate September 1st. Better get some more opks.:winkwink:


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm sorry about AF :(


----------



## FTale

Bevziibubble said:


> I'm sorry about AF :(

Thank you Bev!


----------



## elencor

I was 4+1 so don't think so... I tried to get an appointment with every gynecologist in my city but it's impossible at the moment, I have one the second week of September


----------



## salamander91

FTale said:


> @elencor bleeding with clots can be confusing while monitoring lh. Are you being followed by a doctor to make sure you dont have any retained pregnancy? I do not recall how far along you were in your last pregnancy. I know when I experienced suspected ectopic I bleed for a few days then had to have a shot because pregnancy didn't clear out totally and was giving off hcg. But it took 3 to 4 weeks to ovulate again.
> 
> @Suggerhoney I hope it doesn't come to that and you are preggy this month but please do whats best for you. Prayer for answers either way to bring an end to your repeat losses. Hugs
> 
> @salamander91 hey there, you never know this could be the month you get some relief from bleeding and a bfp. Are you taking anything like Vitex to regulate your hormones?
> 
> Afm: AF has started meanly today. Cramping like I never do but at least I can stop peeing on sticks. So addictive and final for not pregnant. But I knew at 10dpo it wasnt going to happen. My bbt was awful and my osom hpts said bfn. Those things are expensive but reliable.
> 
> I should ovulate September 1st. Better get some more opks.:winkwink:


I actually started taking vitex 2 days before I finally got my period so I've been taking it a couple of weeks now. Fx it helps! 

Sorry about AF x


----------



## FTale

@elencor FX for your appt. I know when I when I finally ovualted I had very very like stupid faint hpt but the LH was getting darker until finally I ovulated. I didn't check hpt on ovulation day though. Hate seeing the lines fade but it was the start of trying for my dd who is now 10 years old and one of the loves of my life for sure.

@salamander91 Cool I have some on hand too. I was considering taking it but my af is pretty regular. My issue I'm finding is my eggs are prematurely ovulating. I have never taken Vitex all the way through ovulationg I usually stopped cd10 then picked up again at 1 or 3 dpo. I wish I knew of some thing safe to delay ovulation. Last cycle was cd10. I will research but man tonight my uterus is trying to wring itself dry TMI WARNING but only thing I had was a gush of clear slimy stuff with some blood was so weird. I would be surprised is I bed at all this cycle. I wish I could get in to see the doctors for a scan of my bits. 

Is your flow heavy or light? What is the longest its lasted? Do you get cramps? I don't normally so this is a pain. I usually only get like uterine harsh cramps on 6 and 7 dpo but not like this. Those just hurt and I can tolerate them better than what's going on now.

Well heating pad and some hot tea for me tonight.

Hope you all have a peacheful night.


----------



## Suggerhoney

FTale said:


> @elencor bleeding with clots can be confusing while monitoring lh. Are you being followed by a doctor to make sure you dont have any retained pregnancy? I do not recall how far along you were in your last pregnancy. I know when I experienced suspected ectopic I bleed for a few days then had to have a shot because pregnancy didn't clear out totally and was giving off hcg. But it took 3 to 4 weeks to ovulate again.
> 
> @Suggerhoney I hope it doesn't come to that and you are preggy this month but please do whats best for you. Prayer for answers either way to bring an end to your repeat losses. Hugs
> 
> @salamander91 hey there, you never know this could be the month you get some relief from bleeding and a bfp. Are you taking anything like Vitex to regulate your hormones?
> 
> Afm: AF has started meanly today. Cramping like I never do but at least I can stop peeing on sticks. So addictive and final for not pregnant. But I knew at 10dpo it wasnt going to happen. My bbt was awful and my osom hpts said bfn. Those things are expensive but reliable.
> 
> I should ovulate September 1st. Better get some more opks.:winkwink:


Thank you sweety. 
9dpo today temp went up but BFN. Feeling out. 
Hope im wrong


----------



## doggylover

Hi ladies, just popping over to wish you all the very best of luck. I hope there are lots of long awaited bfps in September.

:dust:
Baby dust to all


----------



## FTale

@Suggerhoney oooh, bfn sucks but 9dpo is early. Plain and simple not everyone will get a solid one at that time. Please keep your head up as hard as I know it is. HUGS

@doggylover hey!! Thank you for stopping in. I just got back from GNC stocking up on herbs for this cycle. I'm going to be trying some different stuff out, some that I've always wondered about and see what happens. At this point my eggs should be doing better after taking the growth hormone prescribed by my old RE.

Hope early pregnancy is being kind to you!! Is nausea a factor yet?


----------



## Suggerhoney

FTale said:


> @Suggerhoney oooh, bfn sucks but 9dpo is early. Plain and simple not everyone will get a solid one at that time. Please keep your head up as hard as I know it is. HUGS
> 
> @doggylover hey!! Thank you for stopping in. I just got back from GNC stocking up on herbs for this cycle. I'm going to be trying some different stuff out, some that I've always wondered about and see what happens. At this point my eggs should be doing better after taking the growth hormone prescribed by my old RE.
> 
> Hope early pregnancy is being kind to you!! Is nausea a factor yet?

Your probably right hon. My luteal phase is 15 to 16 days so not due AF until friday or Saturday.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Sign me up!, I need to work out my estimated test date but my uterus seems to hate me right now!. fingers crossed for a normal successful cycle!.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I think I'm going to Ovulate on or around the 8th according to my App so I will try and hold out to test until 18th <3


----------



## Bevziibubble

xMissxZoiex said:


> I think I'm going to Ovulate on or around the 8th according to my App so I will try and hold out to test until 18th <3

 Good luck :)


----------



## FTale

@xMissxZoiex Welcome!!! I will put you down for the 18th :dust:


----------



## kksy9b

Thank you for starting the September thread! I should be testing September 10th this month. 3rd month trying for our third and final baby.

Sending everyone lots of baby dust!
:dust:


----------



## FTale

Hiya!!! @kksy9b !!

Sorry last cycle wasnt it for the lot of us but lets keep this ttc train a going with lots of :dust:


----------



## kksy9b

For sure! I hope none of us wind up in an October thread and we all get our BFPs this month!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thank you everyone <3 

I'm with you kksy I hope we wont even need an October thread!. x


----------



## tropicsgirl

Hello! 
Can you please put me down for sept. 23rd? I’ll be testing my around then. Currently have AF and it’s probably the worst one I’ve had since coming off BC. Very bad cramps and heavy flow. It was a very weird cycle this month so hoping things get back to normal. 

Good luck this month ladies!


----------



## KatVM

Month # 3 of TTC baby number 2 at 25 years old. I should be testing September 12 th or so! Just celebrated our sons 8th birthday last week. Fingers crossed this is our month


----------



## Nixnax

Wishing you all lots of luck this cycle :dust:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hey ladies good luck to all of you :dust:

I'll be testing September 10th if no AF by then.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck kiwi!


----------



## FTale

tropicsgirl said:


> Hello!
> Can you please put me down for sept. 23rd? I’ll be testing my around then. Currently have AF and it’s probably the worst one I’ve had since coming off BC. Very bad cramps and heavy flow. It was a very weird cycle this month so hoping things get back to normal.
> 
> Good luck this month ladies!

Same here!! It was so out of the norm. Usually I just start Af no pains. Only as a young girl did I have such vicious cramps like this weekend. Ugh. Maybe its a sign of my uterus waking up....I dunno but I've researched herbs to help deal with everything this cycle. FX things get back to normal indeed. Hugs


----------



## FTale

KatVM said:


> Month # 3 of TTC baby number 2 at 25 years old. I should be testing September 12 th or so! Just celebrated our sons 8th birthday last week. Fingers crossed this is our month

Happy belated Bday to your ds!!! FX this month is it as well!! I am super impatient so you know waiting 5 years has taken a toll on my wallet with testing but I'm sure the amount of donuts I've eaten in saddness has completely out numbered tests ...LOL :lol:...yum...good old Krispy Kreme.


----------



## tropicsgirl

FTale said:


> Same here!! It was so out of the norm. Usually I just start Af no pains. Only as a young girl did I have such vicious cramps like this weekend. Ugh. Maybe its a sign of my uterus waking up....I dunno but I've researched herbs to help deal with everything this cycle. FX things get back to normal indeed. Hugs

Yes, so weird! I am putting it down to stress...also it took us 13 months to conceive our first child and to this day I am still convinced that it takes awhile for our cycles to get "back to normal" and for our body to "wake up" after BC despite doctor's saying that your body should return to normal right away. Good luck this cycle!


----------



## salamander91

FTale said:


> @elencor FX for your appt. I know when I when I finally ovualted I had very very like stupid faint hpt but the LH was getting darker until finally I ovulated. I didn't check hpt on ovulation day though. Hate seeing the lines fade but it was the start of trying for my dd who is now 10 years old and one of the loves of my life for sure.
> 
> @salamander91 Cool I have some on hand too. I was considering taking it but my af is pretty regular. My issue I'm finding is my eggs are prematurely ovulating. I have never taken Vitex all the way through ovulationg I usually stopped cd10 then picked up again at 1 or 3 dpo. I wish I knew of some thing safe to delay ovulation. Last cycle was cd10. I will research but man tonight my uterus is trying to wring itself dry TMI WARNING but only thing I had was a gush of clear slimy stuff with some blood was so weird. I would be surprised is I bed at all this cycle. I wish I could get in to see the doctors for a scan of my bits.
> 
> Is your flow heavy or light? What is the longest its lasted? Do you get cramps? I don't normally so this is a pain. I usually only get like uterine harsh cramps on 6 and 7 dpo but not like this. Those just hurt and I can tolerate them better than what's going on now.
> 
> Well heating pad and some hot tea for me tonight.
> 
> Hope you all have a peacheful night.

Hey :) sorry I took a couple of days off because it was my due date. I'm usually very heavy and last 6ish days. This cycle was weird. Lighter than usual and currently on day 15 ](*,) I'm seeing the gp next week for a physical exam to check if everything is OK. The only other time I took vitex was when I conceived in Nov but I literally only took it for about a week so think it was just a coincidence. I hope you're doing OK xx


----------



## FTale

@salamander91 Yes, hard to say if just coincidence or not. I've read so many posts on other sites where women said they took it for a short timethen boom pregnant. Did not happen for me. I do not have irregular periods though just ovulate too soon.

I hope your exam goes well. Are you still having a light bleed?


----------



## FTale

@tropicsgirl I agree. Not everyone's body is text book. I dont think my body recovered well after my daughter's birth at all. Cervic jacked up an tilted with scare tissue from cerclage. But i am hoping my new herbs promote better blood circulation to help me out down there. Also started stretch work outs and low key step counter work outs.

Our bodies will adjust well if we give them what they need. Now if I could just convince myself to drink more water lol


----------



## Rebaby

Hi ladies. So happy to see a September testing thread! Please can I join you?

I'm 35, ttc baby #3. I've had four early losses over the years, including a mmc in February this year. I came off the mini-pill in July ready to try again and AF was on 4th August.

I'm planning to test on 3rd September (unless AF shows before then) as that would have been our original due-date.

Fingers crossed for a thread full of lovely September :bfp: 's for us! :dust:


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Rebaby good luck :)


----------



## salamander91

FTale said:


> @salamander91 Yes, hard to say if just coincidence or not. I've read so many posts on other sites where women said they took it for a short timethen boom pregnant. Did not happen for me. I do not have irregular periods though just ovulate too soon.
> 
> I hope your exam goes well. Are you still having a light bleed?

Hopefully it wasn't a coincidence and it works again for me lol. Very light now so I'm hoping it's nearly done [-o&lt;


----------



## FTale

@Rebaby WELCOME!!!

Many prayers for a bfp on the 3rd and a super sticky lil bean. HUGS!!


----------



## FTale

Decided to try tests I have never used before. I splurged and got this set off amazon. I guess it comes with everything. I havent opened it yet lol.

Switched to baby dance lube this cycle. It straight up smells like rose and sage...hahah Wonder how my husband will like that.

I dont expect to O for another week but Im ready!

Anyone getting ready? Or trying something different?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies. 

I tested negative today at 12dpo and all my pregnancy symptoms have vanished.

Im due to have some bloods done next cycle to find out why I keep having early Misscariges. 

But ive decided I also want to try again next cycle, I want to give it one last try b4 taken a break in October and November. 
I was gonna stop trying from now but it makes me feel so sad. 
So providing it won't mess with the bloodtests I want to give it one last go. 
Im not sure when I will be testing it all depends on ovulation. 
I ovulated on cd 13 this cycle so hopfully it will be around day 13 or 14 next cycle to. 
AF is due Friday or Saturday so Ovulation shud be around 11th September (my nannas 84th birthday) 

I really hope that none of us have to go onto to oct, nov etc testing threads and we all get our BFPs.

Good luck ladies. 
I guess I wont be testing until toward the end of September, thats providing im still aloud to try. Im going to ask the nurse when I have the first blood draw.
Hopefully my O will be at a good time again like this cycle. 
I really do hope we all get our BFPS I know alot of us have been in these testing groups for a very long time. Ive been here since February and it feels like forever. So I really hope we can all finally get out of these testing groups and move onto the pregnancy groups.
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LuvallmyH

FTale said:


> View attachment 1086646
> View attachment 1086647
> Decided to try tests I have never used before. I splurged and got this set off amazon. I guess it comes with everything. I havent opened it yet lol.
> 
> Switched to baby dance lube this cycle. It straight up smells like rose and sage...hahah Wonder how my husband will like that.
> 
> I dont expect to O for another week but Im ready!
> 
> Anyone getting ready? Or trying something different?

I have been using those tests! They are too thin for my liking, but they are showing lines very early.


----------



## FTale

@Suggerhoney Yay!!! So happy you will give it a go again. As long as you are not taking any herbs or vitamins that throw off blood work you should be fine to ttc this new cycle. Check with pharmacist they can give you an idea.

@LuvallmyH ..hahaha.YES they are so small but powerful. Just tested the lh test against [email protected] and it is just as strong. So I feel confident in using it.

I do wish they were bigger but if they work...hey, Im all in.

Took a pic at 5 minutes at cd4 and you can see the remnants of lh. So happy it worked. This cycle I am going to tape my tests down and watch the color change. I've stopped doing that because I didnt want to have years of pee stick papera...lol..
But figured I want to do something special this cycle to remind me of when I first started. All the enthusiasm and preparation...man would never have thought 5 years down the road I would still be theorizing on how to get the egg. 

I am though....so now, on to the hunt. Hopefully they like the yummy supplements I've tossed out for them to snack on..hahah...its a trick! Gettem sperm dudes!!



Have you tested again? Your frer looks very good!


----------



## elencor

Count me out, I decided not to try this month after all.. I think is the healthy thing to do to just relax for a couple of weeks, after working non-stop for the past 8 months I finally have a 3 week time off work! We're going to a beautiful hotel by the beach, and I don't want to be obsessed with ttc and with testing. I'll use this month to clear my mind, and will resume trying in October! 
Good luck to you all I'll stay here if you don't mind to support you!


----------



## FTale

@elencor :hug:


----------



## Suggerhoney

FTale said:


> @Suggerhoney Yay!!! So happy you will give it a go again. As long as you are not taking any herbs or vitamins that throw off blood work you should be fine to ttc this new cycle. Check with pharmacist they can give you an idea.
> 
> @LuvallmyH ..hahaha.YES they are so small but powerful. Just tested the lh test against [email protected] and it is just as strong. So I feel confident in using it.
> 
> I do wish they were bigger but if they work...hey, Im all in.
> 
> Took a pic at 5 minutes at cd4 and you can see the remnants of lh. So happy it worked. This cycle I am going to tape my tests down and watch the color change. I've stopped doing that because I didnt want to have years of pee stick papera...lol..
> But figured I want to do something special this cycle to remind me of when I first started. All the enthusiasm and preparation...man would never have thought 5 years down the road I would still be theorizing on how to get the egg.
> 
> I am though....so now, on to the hunt. Hopefully they like the yummy supplements I've tossed out for them to snack on..hahah...its a trick! Gettem sperm dudes!!
> 
> View attachment 1086653
> 
> 
> Have you tested again? Your frer looks very good!

Im not aloud to take herbs hon due to being on imunsupressents so no worries there. Ive only been taking vitamin D and folic Acid.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I've literally tried everything tho. I went on decaf tea 3 months ago and I dont smoke or drink.
But no luck so far. Just chemicals.
I really want my forever BFP and rainbow baby. Im so scared all my issues are down to my age.
I turn 41 in December and feel like time is running out.
The doctor thinks I cud be going through peri menopause, that really concerns me.
I have ovulated every single month tho since we been trying so I hope that's a good sign.


----------



## Suggerhoney

elencor said:


> Count me out, I decided not to try this month after all.. I think is the healthy thing to do to just relax for a couple of weeks, after working non-stop for the past 8 months I finally have a 3 week time off work! We're going to a beautiful hotel by the beach, and I don't want to be obsessed with ttc and with testing. I'll use this month to clear my mind, and will resume trying in October!
> Good luck to you all I'll stay here if you don't mind to support you!


Wishing u lots of luck in October hon. September will be my last month trying and after that I'm also gonna take a break. But will hopefully be back in December.


----------



## KatVM

FTale said:


> Happy belated Bday to your ds!!! FX this month is it as well!! I am super impatient so you know waiting 5 years has taken a toll on my wallet with testing but I'm sure the amount of donuts I've eaten in saddness has completely out numbered tests ...LOL :lol:...yum...good old Krispy Kreme.

I think I would die for some Krispy Kreme donuts! We don’t have that here. 
Fingers crossed this is the month for you too


----------



## KatVM

FTale said:


> View attachment 1086646
> View attachment 1086647
> Decided to try tests I have never used before. I splurged and got this set off amazon. I guess it comes with everything. I havent opened it yet lol.
> 
> Switched to baby dance lube this cycle. It straight up smells like rose and sage...hahah Wonder how my husband will like that.
> 
> I dont expect to O for another week but Im ready!
> 
> Anyone getting ready? Or trying something different?

Such a cute case! What are these called? 
I should be ovulating this week!


----------



## monroea

I haven't ovulated yet but should in the next couple of days. If things go as planned I will probably start testing on September 7.


----------



## elencor

Suggerhoney said:


> Wishing u lots of luck in October hon. September will be my last month trying and after that I'm also gonna take a break. But will hopefully be back in December.

Thanks hon best of luck in September then


----------



## Rebaby

Thanks for the warm welcome.

I'm on CD23 today and having some breast tenderness. I started to get a little excited this morning before remembering this exact same thing happened last month and four days later AF arrived early :roll:

Why oh why do PMS and early pregnancy have to have the exact same symptoms?! ](*,)

So it's a waiting game here, to see if :witch: arrives this weekend or if I'm in with a chance of a :bfp: next week. I know I could test early but bfn's depress me and I hate squinting over lines driving myself loopy, so I'll just wait it out!


----------



## monroea

If you don't mind me asking, how old is everyone? I'm turning 35 in two days and struggling because that's the magic "old" number in the pregnancy and fertility world. I recently got remarried. I have a 9 year old daughter and he has two sons, 7 and 9. I've gone back and forth about trying for another and my age made me decide to give it one last go. I'm so afraid that I'll regret it if I don't at least try for a little while.


----------



## monroea

FTale said:


> View attachment 1086646
> View attachment 1086647
> Decided to try tests I have never used before. I splurged and got this set off amazon. I guess it comes with everything. I havent opened it yet lol.
> 
> Switched to baby dance lube this cycle. It straight up smells like rose and sage...hahah Wonder how my husband will like that.
> 
> I dont expect to O for another week but Im ready!
> 
> Anyone getting ready? Or trying something different?

I haven't read through your story yet but have you tried Preseed? I used it and got pregnant with my daughter on the first cycle with it.


----------



## FTale

@KatVM hahaha....I moved and they don't have one near me so I am safe now. The tests are called Our Baby Test on Amazon.


----------



## FTale

@monroea WELCOME!!!

Its not too late to try. I had my daughter at 32 or 33 lol...my memory is horrible in the morning. But I'm 43 and trying for my last with my new husband of 5 years and we've been trying that long. with unexplained infertilty most likely age but meh. Not always with assistance but will try IUI next month maybe if this cycle does not work.

I have tried Preseed but it doesn't work for me and my husband hates it. We tried Conceive Plus an ok. But has vitamins and such in it and I take enough of those. Our new try will be with Baby Dance formula with smells like rose and sage..lol..it smells so pretty.

FX you get your rainbow baby this cycle!!


----------



## FTale

@Rebaby I love your will power! I have none when it comes to testing. I'm so optimistic that I imagine and bfp and just go for it. I will try and wait till my 15th testing date but no promises. :blush:


----------



## Suggerhoney

monroea said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how old is everyone? I'm turning 35 in two days and struggling because that's the magic "old" number in the pregnancy and fertility world. I recently got remarried. I have a 9 year old daughter and he has two sons, 7 and 9. I've gone back and forth about trying for another and my age made me decide to give it one last go. I'm so afraid that I'll regret it if I don't at least try for a little while.


Im 40 but will ne 41 in December. 
This is longest I've ever had to ttc and im certain it's down to my age. 
I came off of the mini pill in February so we have been trying for 6 months now.
I have managed to fall pregnant 3 time since April but sadly they all ended up being chemical pregnancies. 

Ure still young so I wudnt worry. 
The longest I've ever had to try b4 was 3 months and that was at the age of 30. 

This whole ttc journey this time around has been so much harder. 
So scared my time has ran out. 
And I have no more good eggs. 
Even with the chemicals that can all be down to ageing overies and poor egg supply. 
I hate getting older.


----------



## Becomeamum

TTC baby #1 at 28years old. OH will be 39 in Dec. I've have had an early mc 7yesrs ago from a previous relationship. Never tried again, up until now.

Fluttering between WTT to TTC conversations since Jan. 2020 where we were NTNP for that month only = BFN. Changed back to WTT until life circumstances could improve. 

My hormones all year were screaming at me since that BFN as the day I tested, a friend of mine announced she was pregnant by surprise!! In the first year of her new relationship she cooked her baby and NOW, little DD is here with us two weeks on Friday :) 
Initially that day of the announcement, I was waiting later in my cycle to test. See if AF would show but when I heard her news I was straight to the chemist and sadly it was not to be for us. 
I'm over the moon for my friend and can't wait for cuddles from her little newborn. Also makes me realise how much I want to be a mom X
That test in JAN. had my mind thinking about nothing but babies running around our house even though we agreed on WTT until 2021.

Somehow, we both decided to jump the gun this month and actively TTC. I've never been on BC, just used the PO method so this month we left it in. 

X3 times the wk leading upto O, unfortunately OH had to travel for work 2days prior to my O date. Currently 2dpo

Fingers crossed ladies. Baby dust is plenty for 2020 (what else is there to do!!) LOL

AF due SEP. 7TH so if the witch hasn't shown I plan to test on the 10th!


----------



## Becomeamum

Suggerhoney said:


> Im 40 but will ne 41 in December.
> This is longest I've ever had to ttc''
> 
> Don't be too harsh on timing. Lots of people take up to one year regardless of age. I understand you have had things come to fruition earlier in the past but please be gentle with yourself and remind yourself that beautiful things happen not just when you are ready but when all circumstances are ready.
> 
> So sorry about your losses in between. Love your attitude to try again this cycle as I feel it seems like you aren't letting it get you too down. Go girl, you can do this, talk to the medical professionals and keep believing. Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Becomeamum Good luck :)


----------



## Rebaby

monroea said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how old is everyone? I'm turning 35 in two days and struggling because that's the magic "old" number in the pregnancy and fertility world. I recently got remarried. I have a 9 year old daughter and he has two sons, 7 and 9. I've gone back and forth about trying for another and my age made me decide to give it one last go. I'm so afraid that I'll regret it if I don't at least try for a little while.

I'm 35. My boys will be turning 11 and 9 later this year. My ex partner had a vasectomy when our youngest was 5 so I never expected to be ttc again, but I've been with my new partner almost a year, and he's 44 with no kids, so neither of us really feels like time is on our side.


----------



## Becomeamum

Bevziibubble said:


> @Becomeamum Good luck :)

Thank you


----------



## FTale

@Becomeamum WELCOME 


:hugs:Loved reading your story. I hope your test..whenever you break down and do it is a very big fat positive. 
:dust:


----------



## KatVM

monroea said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how old is everyone? I'm turning 35 in two days and struggling because that's the magic "old" number in the pregnancy and fertility world. I recently got remarried. I have a 9 year old daughter and he has two sons, 7 and 9. I've gone back and forth about trying for another and my age made me decide to give it one last go. I'm so afraid that I'll regret it if I don't at least try for a little while.

Hi!

I am 25, I have one boy who just turned 8. Definitely know the feeling about being torn to have another one. We have decided to give it a try for a year and if it doesn’t happen then hubby is going to get snipped. I feel like I would definitely regret not trying to have another one at this point, but if it doesn’t naturally happen I’m happy with just one :cloud9:


----------



## Dolly nurse

:dust: :dust: Hi ladies, this will be my first month TTC baby number 4! AF is currently here so I’m at the very beginning. I ovulate from day 14-19 so will test around September 20th. I have two girls 6 & 4 and boy 18months.
Lots of Baby Dust to us all!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :)


----------



## Jessylou4

Hi everyone! 
Hope you are all well.
I’m on month 12 TTC baby number 2. Had 3 chemicals in a row and one back in October. 

I’ll be testing around the 11th. 

good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## eve21

Hi good luck ttc no2, im trying to conceive baby no3 this month, not ovulating for another week

Xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies 

So booked in on Tuesday for the first lot of bloodtests. AF due today or tomorrow. 
Will ask nurse if we can still try in September. 
The second lot of bloods will be taken 7 days b4 next AF. Hope they can get to the bottom of why I keep having chemicals. 
Very nervous and hope and pray its not anything serious. 
Scared im gonna get bad news and be told its something that will prevent me ever having a healthy pregnancy again. 
So negative to think that way but I cant help but worry esp as I'm nearly 41. 
I've never had problems conceiving b4 although I have had other Misscariges in the past. Ive had 6 Misscariges in total. 

I won't get the results untill around the beginning of October so its a long wait. 
Was really hoping AF was gonna start today but looks like it will be tommorow. 
Another stark white BFN today at 15dpo](*,)


----------



## kksy9b

Flashing smiley yesterday and the BD'ing marathon has begun!! Expecting to ovulate in 2 more days and start September off getting into the TWW!


----------



## FTale

*WELCOME!!!*​
So good to see all the new ttcers to the group! Big hugs to those who have experienced losses on this journey. Please dont be afraid to share how you are feeling. We are all here for support and encouragement. :flow:

AFM: I am cleaning house for the fall while I wait to ovulate. What's everyone else doing?


Praying for positive tests soon!!
:dust:


----------



## FTale

@kksy9b ..hahah..lucky! I was thinking last night, maybe we should practice for when its time..rofl...at least you got a flashy as an excuse. I am sure my hubby would give me the red light. 3 more days and I will be in fertile window too though

Woohoo FX you catch that lil eggie!


----------



## FTale

@Suggerhoney sorry about the bfn. Sending positive vibes for your tests. Fx you get all clear on bding this month. Hugs


----------



## Suggerhoney

FTale said:


> @Suggerhoney sorry about the bfn. Sending positive vibes for your tests. Fx you get all clear on bding this month. Hugs

Thank you hon.


----------



## kksy9b

@FTale Thank you! I am really hoping we catch this month because next month I'll ovulate middle of the week. My DH works 12-16 hour days during the week and by the time he is home and kids are in bed, he usually passes out! So this month ovulating over the weekend is just perfect. Good luck with the fall house clean up! I am doing similar - going through decluttering and re-organizing everything. We are doing virtual school this fall and that starts Sept 8th so trying my best to get it done before then because I dont think I will have the time or energy after! We are also getting ready to start some home renovations so that will take up a chunk of the fall as well


----------



## xMissxZoiex

monroea said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how old is everyone? I'm turning 35 in two days and struggling because that's the magic "old" number in the pregnancy and fertility world. I recently got remarried. I have a 9 year old daughter and he has two sons, 7 and 9. I've gone back and forth about trying for another and my age made me decide to give it one last go. I'm so afraid that I'll regret it if I don't at least try for a little while.

I'm 30, We have 1 little boy with us he is 5 and we have 3 little boys who were premature and passes away. We've not been trying to long right now but I'm also worried we will have regrets if we don't manage to have another baby. Ideally I'd like to be finished TTC by time I'm 35/36 but don't know if I will feel the same way when I actually get their. The dream would be to have 2 more babies in 3 years. Fingers crossed.


----------



## FTale

@kksy9b oh man we already started homeschooling but only have one kiddo to make pay attention. She is in the 5th grade and the technology at her school is lagging. But she is pushing through. Its hard since I work at home and have to stop what I am doing to explain some thing to her. Yet, I'd rather her home than in class where she could get sick. She was always getting sick at the her new school where we moved to right before Covid hit....not even chancing her health right now.

Thank you !! My biggest accomplishment thus far was cleaning her room. She hangs out with her lil old man Yorkie. Cute but stinky. We rescued him a few years back from a breeder who was done with him. Sweetest guy ever but her room got to smelling like dog and old socks. It now smells apple cinnamon fresh (for now :laugh2: )

WELL, I will bet Ovulating during the week if O hits during its normal window but I'm praying for next weekend instead because hubby works almost 2 hours away. Can't drop by the house in 30 to 60 minutes for a quicky on O day. But I promised not to stress out. We will make a baby if meant to be. So gonna have fun tryin. :winkwink:

Renovations???? JOY...heheheh...but I do hope it turns out well. Did enough of those selling our last home.

Well time to make dinner.

Have a great weekend!!


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

*waves* 

I'm accidentally back. 

I had a BFP July 30th and lost the pregnancy at 4+3 on August 5th. I don't usually ovulate on my own at all (all of my children, including the 2 I've lost, we're clomid or letrozole cycles and I've not ovulated without them in any tracked cycle) so I didn't think anything about using protection or being cautious etc. 

I had ewcm yesterday. Positive OPK. (See SMU opk below!) Today my cervix is soft and open. OPK is blazing positive...dye stealer. 

We have an adoption plan in place that we've just begun to work toward (we need to pay off debt for a few months and then fundraise as it's expensive) but what if? Timing was perfection... So I suppose we'll see. 

AF is due Sept 10th (13 day LP and I think I ovulated today) but I usually have a positive sooner, so I'll probably test around the 6th or 7th.


----------



## Becomeamum

FTale said:


> @Becomeamum WELCOME
> 
> 
> :hugs:Loved reading your story. I hope your test..whenever you break down and do it is a very big fat positive.
> :dust:

Thank you ever so much @FTale


----------



## Becomeamum

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> *waves*
> 
> I'm accidentally back.
> 
> I had a BFP July 30th and lost the pregnancy at 4+3 on August 5th. I don't usually ovulate on my own at all (all of my children, including the 2 I've lost, we're clomid or letrozole cycles and I've not ovulated without them in any tracked cycle) so I didn't think anything about using protection or being cautious etc.
> 
> I had ewcm yesterday. Positive OPK. (See SMU opk below!) Today my cervix is soft and open. OPK is blazing positive...dye stealer.
> 
> We have an adoption plan in place that we've just begun to work toward (we need to pay off debt for a few months and then fundraise as it's expensive) but what if? Timing was perfection... So I suppose we'll see.
> 
> AF is due Sept 10th (13 day LP and I think I ovulated today) but I usually have a positive sooner, so I'll probably test around the 6th or 7th.
> 
> View attachment 1086889

Sorry to hear of your loss :-(

AF dates are similar to mine. I'm praying for patience to stick out the two week wait.

I hope you get to see positive results with yours


----------



## JJB2

Good luck to everyone! 
I should be testing around the 16th(My oldest birthday) if I ovulate around cd14. I will start doing opk probably on tuesday cd10


----------



## kksy9b

@monroea I'm 33 and have a 6 and 3 year old. This is my first time trying in my 30s and my cycles have changed a lot in the last 3 years. There were a few really big trips we were supposed to take this year that got cancelled. We seriously considered pushing back trying a year so that we could still (hopefully) take them next year. But ultimately age was the deciding factor to not wait.

@FTale bummer that the technology is lagging for her but great that you have a choice on whether to send or not! My big kid is in 1st grade and then I have a 3 year old preschooler. So started the preschool program just to try and get our brains out of summer mode! I am nervous about getting the virtual schooling up and running and getting into a routine. But like you, we opted for online for health reasons. I have asthma and my husband has a heart condition. We also see my parents occasionally (they live 3 hours away). Both are over 60 with preexisting conditions so it just made the most sense for our family to try and keep everyone safe. That's great you were able to get her room done!! Sounds like it was a big area that needed to be tackled! FX that you ovulate next weekend instead of during the week! If it's early enough during the week you can always BD this weekend and hope that the sperm survive long enough.

and yes, renovations...we've done plenty of them ourselves but this time we hired a designer to draw all the plans up and bringing in contractors to do the work....I'm not messing around with it! Master bath reno and then either this fall or mid-January will start the kitchen renovation and repainting our first floor. 

@MrS. MaBrEy I'm so sorry for your loss hun. That's great news that you're ovulating on your own this month and hope you catch! But also wonderful that you're taking steps towards adoption. What kind of adoption are you pursuing (newborn, international, etc)?


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

kksy9b said:


> @monroea I'm 33 and have a 6 and 3 year old. This is my first time trying in my 30s and my cycles have changed a lot in the last 3 years. There were a few really big trips we were supposed to take this year that got cancelled. We seriously considered pushing back trying a year so that we could still (hopefully) take them next year. But ultimately age was the deciding factor to not wait.
> 
> @FTale bummer that the technology is lagging for her but great that you have a choice on whether to send or not! My big kid is in 1st grade and then I have a 3 year old preschooler. So started the preschool program just to try and get our brains out of summer mode! I am nervous about getting the virtual schooling up and running and getting into a routine. But like you, we opted for online for health reasons. I have asthma and my husband has a heart condition. We also see my parents occasionally (they live 3 hours away). Both are over 60 with preexisting conditions so it just made the most sense for our family to try and keep everyone safe. That's great you were able to get her room done!! Sounds like it was a big area that needed to be tackled! FX that you ovulate next weekend instead of during the week! If it's early enough during the week you can always BD this weekend and hope that the sperm survive long enough.
> 
> and yes, renovations...we've done plenty of them ourselves but this time we hired a designer to draw all the plans up and bringing in contractors to do the work....I'm not messing around with it! Master bath reno and then either this fall or mid-January will start the kitchen renovation and repainting our first floor.
> 
> @MrS. MaBrEy I'm so sorry for your loss hun. That's great news that you're ovulating on your own this month and hope you catch! But also wonderful that you're taking steps towards adoption. What kind of adoption are you pursuing (newborn, international, etc)?

We're still in early stages, so we haven't decided. We'd like to keep the birth order, so 3 or under would be ideal. We're definitely doing domestic. I *think* we'd prefer newborn, but I'm not closed to other ideas. We have a few barriers to adopting through foster care so I'm not sure that's a viable option, plus adopting under 3 from foster is rare. 

I think we'll move forward with an adoption in mind even if I did get pregnant. We'd just move the timeline. Start the process when the youngest is 2-3, and probably do an older child as well. We have space for 4, we are in a good financial place to afford 4...it makes sense.


----------



## aymz1983

Sooo.....I'm gonna tiptoe on in here if that's ok 8-[ still ntnp, although it's probably more on my part than OH's :) It's funny how it comes around so quick but the tww drags lol.

Due to O on Monday according to Flo with AF due 16 Sept. It's OH birthday weekend so we are together up until late Monday. Gotta treat the birthday boy right? :lol: Not going to test (...:-k) this month unless af fails to arrive on 16th. The only exception to this is if I genuinely think I could be, I will test 14th which is my (37) birthday so would be nice to get an extra pressie.

Had some o type pain Thursday just gone, although a couple smaller pains today. Cm was lotiony but today seems like it's heading to ewcm, although it was quite red tinged today, almost rusty looking. 

I have a question though, on the back of that. Sorry if tmi....For those that track cm changes, and you've bd'd, how do you know what is what, if that makes sense? 

Hope all are well.... I had a dream the night before last I was talking to people on here, and I had a bfp and I even said about the dates so I'm hoping that's going to be a good omen for me, but fingers crossed for everyone this month!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :)


----------



## FTale

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> *waves*
> 
> I'm accidentally back.
> 
> I had a BFP July 30th and lost the pregnancy at 4+3 on August 5th. I don't usually ovulate on my own at all (all of my children, including the 2 I've lost, we're clomid or letrozole cycles and I've not ovulated without them in any tracked cycle) so I didn't think anything about using protection or being cautious etc.
> 
> I had ewcm yesterday. Positive OPK....
> 
> View attachment 1086889

Hey there, not enough emoticons to express how sad I am to see you back. HUGs. But I'm excited right along with you at how your body is obviously ovulating on its own. I would definitely have bding on calendar! I honestly don't remember what year it was that I found my cervix hso. Its like it stopped obviously opening or I just miss it every month. So yeah....you are in your window hands down. :spermy: go spermies go!!



aymz1983 said:


> Sooo.....I'm gonna tiptoe on in here if that's ok 8-[ still ntnp, although it's probably more on my part than OH's :) It's funny how it comes around so quick but the tww drags lol.... ..
> 
> Sorry if tmi....For those that track cm changes, and you've bd'd, how do you know what is what, if that makes sense?
> Hope all are well.... I had a dream the night before last I was talking to people on here, and I had a bfp and I even said about the dates so I'm hoping that's going to be a good omen for me, but fingers crossed for everyone this month!

hahaha....nice to have you tip toe on in. Most guys don't like to know what we are 'officially' doing. I know mine would probably like for me not to announce what dpo it is or that my lh is blaring positive...lol...He already doesnt care to dtd in the first place. His libido isn't as high as mine...hehehe

Well if you are heading up to O its all egg yolk like and can have a tinge of yellow or be foggy. After O you can get a lil more but not past 3 dpo. On the norm after O it is usually white and creamy. How much of it is dif for everyone but should stay not there at all to creamy until your next estrogen surge which usually happens some where around 11 or 12 dpo whether pregnant or not.

I hope that helped some. And that your bfp dream is right omen! FX


----------



## FTale

@JJB2 FX! I put you down for the 16th. We can always change it for you later. hugs

Seems like Sepetember is full of birthdays. I have my hubby and best friend celebrating this month as well.


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

aymz1983 said:


> Sooo.....I'm gonna tiptoe on in here if that's ok 8-[ still ntnp, although it's probably more on my part than OH's :) It's funny how it comes around so quick but the tww drags lol.
> 
> Due to O on Monday according to Flo with AF due 16 Sept. It's OH birthday weekend so we are together up until late Monday. Gotta treat the birthday boy right? :lol: Not going to test (...:-k) this month unless af fails to arrive on 16th. The only exception to this is if I genuinely think I could be, I will test 14th which is my (37) birthday so would be nice to get an extra pressie.
> 
> Had some o type pain Thursday just gone, although a couple smaller pains today. Cm was lotiony but today seems like it's heading to ewcm, although it was quite red tinged today, almost rusty looking.
> 
> I have a question though, on the back of that. Sorry if tmi....For those that track cm changes, and you've bd'd, how do you know what is what, if that makes sense?
> 
> Hope all are well.... I had a dream the night before last I was talking to people on here, and I had a bfp and I even said about the dates so I'm hoping that's going to be a good omen for me, but fingers crossed for everyone this month!

I check daily, so it's obvious what is what, but mostly I use CP if CM isn't reliably because of BDing. It's super obvious when my cervix is open vs closed, soft vs firm etc. And it goes high, super soft (like lips vs like your nose) and I am open about 2cm when I'm ovulating vs closed tight when I'm not.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

What Vitamins are everyone trying this month?, I'm going to give Vitamin B6 a go as I read it can help a short LP and last cycle AF got me at 11dpo!. So crossing my fingers that will help.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Cd1 ladies AF is here. 
1st blood test booked for Tuesday and will ask the nurse if we can try this cycle. 
If she says we can then all I have to do is hope Ovulation is not to early and is around cd13 14 like this last cycle. 
Then we will try. 

Im also gonna start taking vitamins b6 and b12 (well its all the B vitamins) along with my vitamin D and folic acid. Im also going to cut coffee and just drink decaf tea from ovulation onwards. 
I dont smoke or drink so don't need to worry about that.
I really wana give it my best shot and hopfully September will end in a blazing BFP then I won't need to worry about no stupid bloodtest results.


----------



## Suggerhoney

xMissxZoiex said:


> What Vitamins are everyone trying this month?, I'm going to give Vitamin B6 a go as I read it can help a short LP and last cycle AF got me at 11dpo!. So crossing my fingers that will help.


I just got my order of B vitamins from amazon. They were only £1 and have all the B vitamins in. 

I had a weird dream about b6 and b12. 
My LP is fine tho. 16 days sometimes 15 days. But I did some research and those vitamins are supposed to help with ttc. 
I've only been taking vitamins D and folic acid for the past 6 months. 
I have managed to get pregnant 3 times since we started ttc 6 months ago but all were chemicals. 
Hence why I'm having bloodwork done this cycle. 

But what a funny dream to have. 
In the dream I was eating something and on the box was vitamins B6 and B12 and I was like these vitamins are supposed to have something to do with ttc. 

I mean if u have a dream like that u can't ignore it can u. 
It was almost like God was saying this is the reason u are struggling to concieve and keep having chemicals. 

So I did a little research and just thought why not. 
Can't do any harm may as well give it a try. 
I hope they do the trick for both of us.
Can't believe how cheap they were either. 
Its a win win hahaha


----------



## Suggerhoney

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> *waves*
> 
> I'm accidentally back.
> 
> I had a BFP July 30th and lost the pregnancy at 4+3 on August 5th. I don't usually ovulate on my own at all (all of my children, including the 2 I've lost, we're clomid or letrozole cycles and I've not ovulated without them in any tracked cycle) so I didn't think anything about using protection or being cautious etc.
> 
> I had ewcm yesterday. Positive OPK. (See SMU opk below!) Today my cervix is soft and open. OPK is blazing positive...dye stealer.
> 
> We have an adoption plan in place that we've just begun to work toward (we need to pay off debt for a few months and then fundraise as it's expensive) but what if? Timing was perfection... So I suppose we'll see.
> 
> AF is due Sept 10th (13 day LP and I think I ovulated today) but I usually have a positive sooner, so I'll probably test around the 6th or 7th.
> 
> View attachment 1086889


Good luck hon.


----------



## Alligator

Thank you for starting the thread! I’ll catch up ASAP. I didn’t try this last month so I would have tested early September... darn! But depending how things go I will probably ovulate middle of the month (or maybe the 20-23) so put me down for September 30! I’ll adjust as needed. I may be an October tester but time will tell!


----------



## KatVM

I should be ovulating either today or yesterday. Did the baby dance the last 4 days. 

Anyone else’s partner have a hard time with :spermy:? I feel like there is definitely a mental block when I tell him I’m on my ovulating days and it’s like impossible to get him to ejaculate.

I think going forward I might just have to keep that to myself next month. 

Should be expecting AF around Sept 11, will be testing if not arrived by 13.


----------



## Alligator

KatVM said:


> I should be ovulating either today or yesterday. Did the baby dance the last 4 days.
> 
> Anyone else’s partner have a hard time with :spermy:? I feel like there is definitely a mental block when I tell him I’m on my ovulating days and it’s like impossible to get him to ejaculate.
> 
> I think going forward I might just have to keep that to myself next month.
> 
> Should be expecting AF around Sept 11, will be testing if not arrived by 13.

My hubby can be the same. It’s hit or miss!! Frustrating for sure!


----------



## Rebaby

CD27 and AF got me. I can't say I'm surprised tbh, I definitely felt like she was on her way. I'm still in with a chance of an end-of-September :bfp: if we catch this cycle so please can you put me down for testing on 30th?

Good luck to you all :dust:


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Rebaby :hugs:


----------



## salamander91

CD20. I wonder if I'm actually going to ovulate this month. Ignore the hair. Hubs had been shaving :lol:


----------



## Hevalouaddict

I’m moving over, currently having a chemical pregnancy so I don’t know when or if I will ovulate but I’m cautiously optimistic that I will.


----------



## JessaBear36

Just saw this thread hope you wonderful ladies don't mind me joining. I had another CP last cycle and looks like I ovulated early. Going by PreMom app and opks. Been ttc baby #2 for 2yrs now. No luck yet with a sticky baby bean. I was trying baby aspirin and progesterone but they don't seem to work. So now I've just decided to stop that and just keep taking prenatal vitamins. Were just going with the flow now less stressful for me. 

I will start testing Sept 3rd I'll only be 6dpo then. I'm a POAS-aholic :haha: so can't help myself. 

Good luck everyone and loads of baby dust 
:dust::dust:
Here's my opks so far ..Think I'm going to stop testing with them now they're not getting any darker.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck lovely :)


----------



## lisaalove

Salamander those look good! What cd are you on? I know your cycles have been all kinds of wonky. Maybe/hopefully they're finally ready to go back to normal (or at least more normal!)


----------



## MrsKatie

Just wanted to share this since it helped me a lot:

Age 35 Isn’t a Fertility Cliff. Why Do We Think It Is?

Sending you all the love and luck <3


----------



## Suggerhoney

Yessssss @salamander91 oh hon I really hope ure about to ovulate. How exciting. I really hope this will be ure BFP cycle u have had such tough times with all these supper long cycles etc. 
Rooting for you so much


----------



## Suggerhoney

MrsKatie said:


> Just wanted to share this since it helped me a lot:
> 
> Age 35 Isn’t a Fertility Cliff. Why Do We Think It Is?
> 
> Sending you all the love and luck <3


I've never struggled ttc b4 until now.
I've never had back to back losses untill now.
I had losses when I was young but not back to back.
And the only thing that's different is my age.
I really believe all my problems is down to my age.
It seems all the womon on here who are in there 40s are all having trouble concieving and early losses.
I really hope its not a age thing but I cant help how I feel.
The longest I've ever had to try is 3 months and that was 10 years ago now.
When I came of the mini pill over 6 months ago I never thought it wud be this hard. 

I don't even know If I for sure want to try this month. Ive been having doubts all day.

Im just so fed up with being on this emotional rollercoaster and all the endless BFNs or lines that dont progress.
Being back at square one again totaly sucks.

I feel like giving up and its never going to happen.


----------



## salamander91

lisaalove said:


> Salamander those look good! What cd are you on? I know your cycles have been all kinds of wonky. Maybe/hopefully they're finally ready to go back to normal (or at least more normal!)

CD20. I won't believe it unless it goes darker than the control line. It's done this in previous cycles and I haven't actually ovulated so we'll see.


----------



## salamander91

Suggerhoney said:


> Yessssss @salamander91 oh hon I really hope ure about to ovulate. How exciting. I really hope this will be ure BFP cycle u have had such tough times with all these supper long cycles etc.
> Rooting for you so much

Thanks hun. I hope this cycle is lucky for you too :hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

@salamander91 Good luck!


----------



## lisaalove

@salamander91 I'll keep all my fingers crossed for you! :hugs:


----------



## Becomeamum

Suggerhoney said:


> I've never struggled ttc b4 until now.
> I've never had back to back losses untill now.
> I had losses when I was young but not back to back.
> And the only thing that's different is my age.
> I really believe all my problems is down to my age.
> It seems all the womon on here who are in there 40s are all having trouble concieving and early losses.
> I really hope its not a age thing but I cant help how I feel.
> The longest I've ever had to try is 3 months and that was 10 years ago now.
> When I came of the mini pill over 6 months ago I never thought it wud be this hard.
> 
> I don't even know If I for sure want to try this month. Ive been having doubts all day.
> 
> Im just so fed up with being on this emotional rollercoaster and all the endless BFNs or lines that dont progress.
> Being back at square one again totaly sucks.
> 
> I feel like giving up and its never going to happen.


Virtual hugs :hugs:
Positive love and support surrounding you through these ups and downs. We're all on different journeys but thankfully all here together supporting one another :hugs:


----------



## FTale

Hey all long weekend. I am late catching up but will respond in the morning with updates to the list. HUGs to those joining us from August and Welcome to September all. HUGS

I'm shaking the baby hard. Gotta be a baby ready to fall in my arms. I'm sure you all are with me. :blush:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hey ladies!
I couldn't help it & tested early, think im around 8dpo. These are the cheapie tests from the $store (around 25 miU). 

I see vvfl on the one test, the other was a dye runner & didn't activate so ended up saturated :(. I knew that could happen, usually does with these. Testing again in a few days.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see something faint :)


----------



## Nixnax

@KatVM my DH has ejaculation problems. We were trying for 3 years. We did at home insemination for 2 cycles and got pregnant on the second cycle. It was the only way we could do it without medical intervention.


----------



## salamander91

This mornings test is lighter. I'm not sure if yesterday was my peak or if its going to keep going up and down like it did the last two cycles :shrug: I've had some ewcm and slightly sore boobs but I've had those symptoms before and not ovulated. I'm going to keep testing every day and just see what happens.


----------



## Becomeamum

Kiwiberry said:


> Hey ladies!
> I couldn't help it & tested early, think im around 8dpo. These are the cheapie tests from the $store (around 25 miU).
> 
> I see vvfl on the one test, the other was a dye runner & didn't activate so ended up saturated :(. I knew that could happen, usually does with these. Testing again in a few days.
> 
> View attachment 1087007
> View attachment 1087008


I really hope in a few days that dark line shows up to be a BFP!! Also getting the urge to test early?! 

I'm about 7dpo and tempted but don't have any early strip tests available to me in local chemist. Only clear blue digital and first response, are these tests viable to use at such an early stage, any suggestions please.??

AF due in 7days


----------



## Becomeamum

salamander91 said:


> This mornings test is lighter. I'm not sure if yesterday was my peak or if its going to keep going up and down like it did the last two cycles :shrug: I've had some ewcm and slightly sore boobs but I've had those symptoms before and not ovulated. I'm going to keep testing every day and just see what happens.


Hoping that you will get the results you want and best of luck, you'll find baby dust again soon fingers crossed


----------



## Kiwiberry

Becomeamum said:


> I really hope in a few days that dark line shows up to be a BFP!! Also getting the urge to test early?!
> 
> I'm about 7dpo and tempted but don't have any early strip tests available to me in local chemist. Only clear blue digital and first response, are these tests viable to use at such an early stage, any suggestions please.??
> 
> AF due in 7days

FRER for sure is the most viable if you want the highest chance of getting an accurate result. The problem with testing early is even on FRER the chance is still very high to get a false negative if testing before AF is due. No test is 99% accurate unless done on the day of AF. It quickly drops in %age the further away from AF day you are. It's why I stick to those cheap tests when testing early. On the website for the test I used in my above post, it says for best results to take a week after your missed AF lol, so not very sensitive at all. It's cheap though and helps with the desire to test for me :haha:.


----------



## Becomeamum

Kiwiberry said:


> FRER for sure is the most viable if you want the highest chance of getting an accurate result. The problem with testing early is even on FRER the chance is still very high to get a false negative if testing before AF is due. No test is 99% accurate unless done on the day of AF. It quickly drops in %age the further away from AF day you are. It's why I stick to those cheap tests when testing early. On the website for the test I used in my above post, it says for best results to take a week after your missed AF lol, so not very sensitive at all. It's cheap though and helps with the desire to test for me :haha:.


Thanks for the input. I will try to keep myself occupied for another week I think. Just being on this forum and reading through all the other testers makes me wanna dip my feet in also but getting the negative results is not what I hope for myself so here's to the big 7day wait :af:


----------



## FTale

xMissxZoiex said:


> What Vitamins are everyone trying this month?, I'm going to give Vitamin B6 a go as I read it can help a short LP and last cycle AF got me at 11dpo!. So crossing my fingers that will help.

I heard the B6 vits do help. Celluar level and boosts energy levels. My prenatal is loaded with so much of everything that I only take 2 and I am suppose to take 6....uh, no.
Oh, gosh, this time I am taking everything under the kitchen sink it seems. And tossing back stuff if I don't like. What I am sticking with for now is Ubiquinol 400mg, Prenatal, EPO for a few days before O, then Omega 3 EPA/DHA, and TRU Niagen 600mg. I also take C=Natrexone for IBS and faster healing (prescibed by RE). This cycle (have a look at my wonky chart) I took Femara two days and Trigger shot. I did both only to boost the quality of the egg or to give it some extra growth power. I O too early and was trying not to but by cd8 I could tell my opks were already doing their get dark before blast off. So hopefully the late Femara and Trigger gave me an extra day or two but I already feel myself heading towards ovulating today. It was all worth a shot though!! :laugh2:



Alligator said:


> Thank you for starting the thread! I’ll catch up ASAP. I didn’t try this last month so I would have tested early September... darn! But depending how things go I will probably ovulate middle of the month (or maybe the 20-23) so put me down for September 30! I’ll adjust as needed. I may be an October tester but time will tell!

:hugs: You're welcome. Can't wait for you to be ready. I have you down for the 30th....this is gonna be your month..I will stalk you into October just to see you test bfp. Sending loads of positivity your way.



Rebaby said:


> CD27 and AF got me. I can't say I'm surprised tbh, I definitely felt like she was on her way. I'm still in with a chance of an end-of-September :bfp: if we catch this cycle so please can you put me down for testing on 30th?
> 
> Good luck to you all :dust:

Awww...:sad1: I'm sorry. Treat yourself to some thing nice while you ready your body for ttcing. I usually get excited about cd6 and can't wait to wee on opks. Some thing to look forward to. HUGS



Hevalouaddict said:


> I’m moving over, currently having a chemical pregnancy so I don’t know when or if I will ovulate but I’m cautiously optimistic that I will.

:hugs: OH nooo, you take all the time you need. Your body will adjust to being ready for ttc again. Our body's know when its time again but till then you treat yourself to things that uplift your spirit. Hugs



JessaBear36 said:


> Just saw this thread hope you wonderful ladies don't mind me joining. I had another CP last cycle and looks like I ovulated early. Going by PreMom app and opks. Been ttc baby #2 for 2yrs now. No luck yet with a sticky baby bean. I was trying baby aspirin and progesterone but they don't seem to work. So now I've just decided to stop that and just keep taking prenatal vitamins. Were just going with the flow now less stressful for me.
> 
> I will start testing Sept 3rd I'll only be 6dpo then. I'm a POAS-aholic :haha: so can't help myself.
> 
> Good luck everyone and loads of baby dust
> :dust::dust:
> Here's my opks so far ..Think I'm going to stop testing with them now they're not getting any darker.
> 
> View attachment 1086982

WELOME !!! Mega hugs Jessa, cp is so painful. I recon its hard to be ttc again with your lost fresh on your mind but good to see you just going with the flo? hahaha..love it :friends:. So happy to have you join us! POAS aholic....should be a group for us to talk us down but they make those dang tests so cheap!! I will be seriously straining my eyes at 8dpo for a change in my tests as I test the trigger out. FX this is our month!



Kiwiberry said:


> Hey ladies!
> I couldn't help it & tested early, think im around 8dpo. These are the cheapie tests from the $store (around 25 miU).
> View attachment 1087007
> View attachment 1087008

I can't see anything just yet but you are a lil bit out from 0dpo so plenty of time to get a faint line. Will you use any other tests to check for darkness? FX


----------



## FTale

Becomeamum said:


> I really hope in a few days that dark line shows up to be a BFP!! Also getting the urge to test early?!
> 
> I'm about 7dpo and tempted but don't have any early strip tests available to me in local chemist. Only clear blue digital and first response, are these tests viable to use at such an early stage, any suggestions please.??
> 
> AF due in 7days

What tests will you use??? I have osoms, easy at home, one wondfo and the rest are new and I forget what they are called..lol


----------



## JessaBear36

salamander91 said:


> This mornings test is lighter. I'm not sure if yesterday was my peak or if its going to keep going up and down like it did the last two cycles :shrug: I've had some ewcm and slightly sore boobs but I've had those symptoms before and not ovulated. I'm going to keep testing every day and just see what happens.

Good luck hun!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

@FTale Either that brand or Walmart cheapies. Once I'm close to AF I'll get an FRER. It's ok if you don't see it yet, not everyone can spot a vvfl without tweaking the picture. These tests are a bit rubbish too. Btw, good luck to you too hun :dust:.


@JessaBear36 :hi:


----------



## JessaBear36

Kiwiberry said:


> @FTale Either that brand or Walmart cheapies. Once I'm close to AF I'll get an FRER. It's ok if you don't see it yet, not everyone can spot a vvfl without tweaking the picture. These tests are a bit rubbish too. Btw, good luck to you too hun :dust:.
> 
> 
> @JessaBear36 :hi:

Good morning my friend :hi:
I'm happy we are both in the same testing group right now.. just found this thread yesterday lol. I'm 3dpo today and feeling kinda yucky this morning:sick:. Think some tea will help ,about to make a cup. :coffee: might have a bisket to try and settle my stomach.

Can't wait to see more of your tests when ya do them!!


----------



## kksy9b

ugh!! SO frustrated. CD16- no signs of ovulating. I've had a "high" on my CB monitor for the last 5 days. Cheapies looked like they were gearing up on Saturday...then backed off. Then looked like it was gearing up yesterday...and backed off. I only have 1 left (more coming sometime today) so I won't use it until this afternoon. But I have a 26 day cycle so I feel like if I don't surge and ovulate today then I'm probably already out. If I do ovulate today or tomorrow I'll call my doctor and see if there is anything they can give (progesterone maybe?) to help AF hold off in case we do catch. But my temps are mostly flat so I think it points more to an anovulatory cycle than anything. If/when AF starts, I'm going to call and ask my doctor to get some blood work done. I know we are only on our third cycle but my cycles have changed so much in the last year that I would rather know now if something is going on than waiting. If we hit 6 months I think that I'll ask for more extensive testing. We've never had an issue getting pregnant before but this is the first time we've been trying in our 30s and who knows. I'll let you know if I need to move my test date at all once I know more.


----------



## Kiwiberry

JessaBear36 said:


> Good morning my friend :hi:
> I'm happy we are both in the same testing group right now.. just found this thread yesterday lol. I'm 3dpo today and feeling kinda yucky this morning:sick:. Think some tea will help ,about to make a cup. :coffee: might have a bisket to try and settle my stomach.
> 
> Can't wait to see more of your tests when ya do them!!

I can't wait for your trest either, wouldn't it be so neat if we end up prdgnant together :cloud9:. If you're interested try some cola, really helps with nausea.

I've been extra irritated lately, everything IRL seems to be setting me off :hissy:. I wonder if it's a good sign for me.


----------



## Alligator

Good morning ladies - back to work today, blah. This fall is busy and stressful for me at work so I hope that will help distract me from maybe/maybe not TTC and not obsess, no matter what we decide to do. Also have some financial decisions to make with our debt and how best to tackle it. Argh! I know come November we'll feel a lot more settled with a direction but for now things seem heavy. But I do still want to TTC. We shall see :)


----------



## JessaBear36

kksy9b said:


> ugh!! SO frustrated. CD16- no signs of ovulating. I've had a "high" on my CB monitor for the last 5 days. Cheapies looked like they were gearing up on Saturday...then backed off. Then looked like it was gearing up yesterday...and backed off. I only have 1 left (more coming sometime today) so I won't use it until this afternoon. But I have a 26 day cycle so I feel like if I don't surge and ovulate today then I'm probably already out. If I do ovulate today or tomorrow I'll call my doctor and see if there is anything they can give (progesterone maybe?) to help AF hold off in case we do catch. But my temps are mostly flat so I think it points more to an anovulatory cycle than anything. If/when AF starts, I'm going to call and ask my doctor to get some blood work done. I know we are only on our third cycle but my cycles have changed so much in the last year that I would rather know now if something is going on than waiting. If we hit 6 months I think that I'll ask for more extensive testing. We've never had an issue getting pregnant before but this is the first time we've been trying in our 30s and who knows. I'll let you know if I need to move my test date at all once I know more.

How frustrating ttc can be at times. Hope u get a definite answer soon and ovulate. Good luck


----------



## kksy9b

@JessaBear36 thank you :hugs:


----------



## JessaBear36

Kiwiberry said:


> I can't wait for your trest either, wouldn't it be so neat if we end up prdgnant together :cloud9:. If you're interested try some cola, really helps with nausea.
> 
> I've been extra irritated lately, everything IRL seems to be setting me off :hissy:. I wonder if it's a good sign for me.

That would be so cool we could be bump buddies. Never had 1 before. Extra moody is a sign for me lol I'm always chill. I can't wait to start testing!! The tea seems to be helping .


----------



## Kiwiberry

@kksy9b good luck hun, hope yo u get some answers soon :hugs:

@Alligator good luck at work today!! Hopefully you're able to figure out the debt situation to elevate some stress. I know most can definitely sympathize. I know I can, I have loads to pay off :cry:.

@JessaBear36 I've never had a bump buddy either!! Would be too cute for sure :).


----------



## Alligator

Kiwiberry said:


> @kksy9b good luck hun, hope yo u get some answers soon :hugs:
> 
> @Alligator good luck at work today!! Hopefully you're able to figure out the debt situation to elevate some stress. I know most can definitely sympathize. I know I can, I have loads to pay off :cry:.
> 
> @JessaBear36 I've never had a bump buddy either!! Would be too cute for sure :).

Right? I feel like so many people do, especially these days! Hubby really needs a new job, his is so unpredictable and his workplace is borderline toxic but he's never worked anywhere else, so he is hesitant to leave.


----------



## Deethehippy

Hello :hi:
I'm only on CD2 of AF but intend to keep trying for our miracle BFP this month so could I please be added for testing around the 24th.
For those who don't know me..I am aged 46 and OH is 54 and we are trying to defy nature and have one last child together. We already have 7 year old twin girls and my two older children. I still ovulate and have regular cycles but do have possible fibroids. This month I am trying COQ10 supplements.
Wishing everyone in this group so much luck!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Becomeamum

FTale said:


> What tests will you use??? I have osoms, easy at home, one wondfo and the rest are new and I forget what they are called..lol

I will buy a FRER test this day next week if AF hasn't showed by that morning (impatience) lol 

Sep. 7th will be the day the witch is due so I'm hoping for an accurate response. Lately I've went 3days past AF predicted date so I don't want to bring the waiting game into next week aswel.

Today I am 7dpo and feeling light menstrual cramps with dull aches in the lower back area with feelings of pressure in my head also, not full blown headaches just a little bit of pressure and sometimes slight dizziness.

Who knows though I've often convinced myself I'm pregnant before. I think this TWW is crazy time for us. 

Where are you in your cycle @FTale?


----------



## Kiwiberry

Alligator said:


> Right? I feel like so many people do, especially these days! Hubby really needs a new job, his is so unpredictable and his workplace is borderline toxic but he's never worked anywhere else, so he is hesitant to leave.

Ugh my OH has similar issues at his job. They pay him peanuts too. It's just so hard to land a better job right now. It really sucks :(.



Deethehippy said:


> Hello :hi:
> I'm only on CD2 of AF but intend to keep trying for our miracle BFP this month so could I please be added for testing around the 24th.
> For those who don't know me..I am aged 46 and OH is 54 and we are trying to defy nature and have one last child together. We already have 7 year old twin girls and my two older children. I still ovulate and have regular cycles but do have possible fibroids. This month I am trying COQ10 supplements.
> Wishing everyone in this group so much luck!
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Good luck this cycle hun, wishing you the best :hugs:


----------



## Becomeamum

Deethehippy said:


> Hello :hi:
> I'm only on CD2 of AF but intend to keep trying for our miracle BFP this month so could I please be added for testing around the 24th.
> For those who don't know me..I am aged 46 and OH is 54 and we are trying to defy nature and have one last child together. We already have 7 year old twin girls and my two older children. I still ovulate and have regular cycles but do have possible fibroids. This month I am trying COQ10 supplements.
> Wishing everyone in this group so much luck!
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

I admire your defiance to natures naysayers and hope your miracle baby/babies will catch on soon!

Your twins are beautiful, would you be surprised if it were twins again??


----------



## Kiwiberry

Becomeamum said:


> I will buy a FRER test this day next week if AF hasn't showed by that morning (impatience) lol
> 
> Sep. 7th will be the day the witch is due so I'm hoping for an accurate response. Lately I've went 3days past AF predicted date so I don't want to bring the waiting game into next week aswel.
> 
> Today I am 7dpo and feeling light menstrual cramps with dull aches in the lower back area with feelings of pressure in my head also, not full blown headaches just a little bit of pressure and sometimes slight dizziness.
> 
> Who knows though I've often convinced myself I'm pregnant before. I think this TWW is crazy time for us.
> 
> Where are you in your cycle @FTale?
> 
> View attachment 1087032

I hate the TWW too :(


----------



## JessaBear36

@Deethehippy hope you get a nice BFP this cycle.


----------



## Becomeamum

Kiwiberry said:


> I hate the TWW too :(

I know!

I return to my studies online next monday so I plan to have tested that morning and what ever the results I'm thankful to have something to take my mind away for the rest of the day/week.


----------



## JessaBear36

Kiwiberry said:


> I hate the TWW too :(

I do too. For us ttc it's the worst part off it all. I think anyways ...dreaded two week wait..:loopy: just drags on and on. I swear lol.


----------



## Becomeamum

JessaBear36 said:


> I do too. For us ttc it's the worst part off it all. I think anyways ...dreaded two week wait..:loopy: just drags on and on. I swear lol.

If my OH knew how much I obsessed about it I think he'd change his mind =; lol

Thankful for all here on this crazy waiting game :hi:


----------



## Deethehippy

Thanks everyone. I would absolutely love multiples again but any blessing would be wonderful beyond words.


----------



## FTale

kksy9b said:


> ugh!! SO frustrated. CD16- no signs of ovulating. I've had a "high" on my CB monitor for the last 5 days. Cheapies looked like they were gearing up on Saturday...then backed off. Then looked like it was gearing up yesterday...and backed off. I only have 1 left (more coming sometime today) so I won't use it until this afternoon. But I have a 26 day cycle so...

I know what you are going through and I hope that tests goes blazing positive or your temp shoots up. I've had opks that would not stop being positive and temps that did not look impressive at all. So heartbreaking. You are still in a good age range these days for docs to provide assistance that can help faster than with me and my aged eggos. I use to ovulate late around 16 to 18 dpo and have an 11 dayd lp. I had my daughter like that. Now I can't stop ovulating too soon. My eggs are not getting a chance to really mature. I read only mature eggs get released but I don't think mine are mature or maybe just so degenerated that they turn fizz out. Don't know BUT bloods..I would get cd3 bloods and even ask to be put on the clomid challenge test as lowest dose to see how you respond. FX for ovulating and longer lp.



Becomeamum said:


> I will buy a FRER test this day next week if AF hasn't showed by that morning (impatience) lol
> 
> Sep. 7th will be the day the witch is due so I'm hoping for an accurate response. .... @FTale?
> 
> View attachment 1087032

Some women say they just 'knew' they were preggo. Then you find ones who had no clue and everything was hindsight. I am hoping some thing happens that sounds off the alarms in my head that say 'pregant'.lol

7dpo would have you already implanted or days from doing so. Its not impossible that you are feeling the early happenings.

I am supposedly on Ovulation day but I don't feel any extreme pains yet so may not happen until late tonight or tomorrow. Or with my luck I have a non ovulation cycle after getting my hopes all high. We will see. Didn't sleep much last night but I plan to tonight. 
FX you test positive..only a few more days really.



Deethehippy said:


> Thanks everyone. I would absolutely love multiples again but any blessing would be wonderful beyond words.

:hugs:Hiya Dee!!! I hope you get multiples again too. Why not? They say when we get to our age multiples are are possible due the body just releasing until it doesn't anymore. Yet, I like you will take however many the good Lord puts in my belly. Just want that take home baby. So happy to have you ttcing with us this month :happydance:


----------



## FTale

@Alligator I hope your work day goes well. I was just threw with mine 3 ours in. TTC and ovulation on the brain doesn't mix well with 'where's my money', I am trying so hard to add and subract and wonder about if my lines are truly darker or is that a pain pain or the real thing.
Finances kept us back a while from IVF and by the time we got here and ready to do it. I just couldn't see going back into debt doing IVF. We both want a child but we have a 10 year to think about and had to seriously weight the consequences. Ultimately it was up to me and I gave all the IVF money back. My heart sank but rose a little because I knew it was the fair thing to do. And money issues cause so much stress. We can do IUI but that's it. No more treatments after we do it.
And I understand bout a toxic work environment. I really pray it evens for both of you. I wish my husband could work some place closer to home and was less stressed. HUGS..praying you get to continue ttcing and your work and home lives change for the better.


----------



## tdog

:hi: ladies hope you don't mind me stalking you all rooting you all on :) good luck to each and everyone of you xxx


----------



## JessaBear36

@tdog thanks!!


----------



## kksy9b

thank you all for the advice and encouragement! it's so nice to have a place to come and vent and have such a supportive group!

Tested on my last OPK (hopefully the mail comes soon with my next package!) and in a turn of events, it went from negative this morning to almost positive! Always the chance it will back off but considering my other symptoms (fuller boobs, bloated, hormonal etc) I think I'm getting ready to ovulate. Told my DH so he's going to come home tonight and tomorrow so we can sneak in a few more tries. So thankful for him- he's in the middle of a massive work thing and needs to work late tonight but was so sweet this morning asking how things were and that he can come home and just work in our home office so we can have time together....very thankful to have such a supportive partner!

Assuming I _actually_ ovulate, I think I'll call my doctor and let them know. I'm hoping they would put me on progesterone supplements so that my period would hold off. Both of my boys were late implanters....my oldest I didn't have a positive until 13 dpo and my youngest was 12... I don't want my chance to be out the window this month over something that I could help prevent (short LP).


----------



## tdog

kksy9b said:


> thank you all for the advice and encouragement! it's so nice to have a place to come and vent and have such a supportive group!
> 
> Tested on my last OPK (hopefully the mail comes soon with my next package!) and in a turn of events, it went from negative this morning to almost positive! Always the chance it will back off but considering my other symptoms (fuller boobs, bloated, hormonal etc) I think I'm getting ready to ovulate. Told my DH so he's going to come home tonight and tomorrow so we can sneak in a few more tries. So thankful for him- he's in the middle of a massive work thing and needs to work late tonight but was so sweet this morning asking how things were and that he can come home and just work in our home office so we can have time together....very thankful to have such a supportive partner!
> 
> Assuming I _actually_ ovulate, I think I'll call my doctor and let them know. I'm hoping they would put me on progesterone supplements so that my period would hold off. Both of my boys were late implanters....my oldest I didn't have a positive until 13 dpo and my youngest was 12... I don't want my chance to be out the window this month over something that I could help prevent (short LP).
> 
> View attachment 1087033

Oh good luck lovely :) looks like it will be positive very soon :) so glad DH is going to come home to dtd :happydance: sounds like a good plan to ring docs aswell xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay, good luck!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Suggerhoney said:


> I just got my order of B vitamins from amazon. They were only £1 and have all the B vitamins in.
> 
> I had a weird dream about b6 and b12.
> My LP is fine tho. 16 days sometimes 15 days. But I did some research and those vitamins are supposed to help with ttc.
> I've only been taking vitamins D and folic acid for the past 6 months.
> I have managed to get pregnant 3 times since we started ttc 6 months ago but all were chemicals.
> Hence why I'm having bloodwork done this cycle.
> 
> But what a funny dream to have.
> In the dream I was eating something and on the box was vitamins B6 and B12 and I was like these vitamins are supposed to have something to do with ttc.
> 
> I mean if u have a dream like that u can't ignore it can u.
> It was almost like God was saying this is the reason u are struggling to concieve and keep having chemicals.
> 
> So I did a little research and just thought why not.
> Can't do any harm may as well give it a try.
> I hope they do the trick for both of us.
> Can't believe how cheap they were either.
> Its a win win hahaha

Do you have the link to the B vitamins?, I've ordered some but yours sound better than the ones I've ordered LOL. I'm going to order some new OPKs today as well, I've been meaning to get some different ones for weeks but don't want to be wasteful of the crappy femometer tests I bought in bulk!!. 

So weird that you've dreamed of vitamins that could potentially help TTC!!, I find stuff like that fascinating!. It could be a sign!, imagine if you get your rainbow BFP thanks to those vitamins!. 

I've never had a long LP, 13days is the longest I've every had but its never been an issue for me before, I've managed to get pregnant 11 times (12 babies) so I don't think its a massive issue with actually getting pregnant and my losses have been due to other things. Saying that 11 day LP does worry me slightly so I'm going to give the B vitamins a go for a couple of months and hope I can get a solid 13 day LP.


----------



## FTale

@kksy9b. I couldn't agree more. They always say progesterone doesnt hurt after Ovulation so I think it should be easy to get for all of us ttcers. FX you wont need it but if you do you get some in a hurry. I vote suppositories over the oral. And if you can get the compounded version even better. Hugs


----------



## Becomeamum

FTale said:


> I know what you are going through and I hope that tests goes blazing positive or your temp shoots up. I've had opks that would not stop being positive and temps that did not look impressive at all. So heartbreaking. You are still in a good age range these days for docs to provide assistance that can help faster than with me and my aged eggos. I use to ovulate late around 16 to 18 dpo and have an 11 dayd lp. I had my daughter like that. Now I can't stop ovulating too soon. My eggs are not getting a chance to really mature. I read only mature eggs get released but I don't think mine are mature or maybe just so degenerated that they turn fizz out. Don't know BUT bloods..I would get cd3 bloods and even ask to be put on the clomid challenge test as lowest dose to see how you respond. FX for ovulating and longer lp.
> 
> 
> 
> Some women say they just 'knew' they were preggo. Then you find ones who had no clue and everything was hindsight. I am hoping some thing happens that sounds off the alarms in my head that say 'pregant'.lol
> 
> 7dpo would have you already implanted or days from doing so. Its not impossible that you are feeling the early happenings.
> 
> I am supposedly on Ovulation day but I don't feel any extreme pains yet so may not happen until late tonight or tomorrow. Or with my luck I have a non ovulation cycle after getting my hopes all high. We will see. Didn't sleep much last night but I plan to tonight.
> FX you test positive..only a few more days really.
> 
> 
> 
> :hugs:Hiya Dee!!! I hope you get multiples again too. Why not? They say when we get to our age multiples are are possible due the body just releasing until it doesn't anymore. Yet, I like you will take however many the good Lord puts in my belly. Just want that take home baby. So happy to have you ttcing with us this month :happydance:



Thanks fx I do too.
How are you checking for your ovulation days? I'm going by my period tracker app which estimates by previous logs of when I get my period


----------



## FTale

@tdog....hey there!! come on in and yuck it up with us. You know its going to get crazy when we start peeing on sticks. I myself hope to see lots of stick pics. Its like tag team. You sit it out because you started testing at 3dpo and at 7 dpo you are down to only 10 sticks which will fall fast so you need to see other people's sticks to get that fix. And oh, it only gets worse for me if I see others getting bfps I wee on sticks at a faster rate:dohh:....I have to put in a fresh order for more:mail: .....:laugh2:

Thank you to all the expecting posters for sticking around.


----------



## FTale

Becomeamum said:


> Thanks fx I do too.
> How are you checking for your ovulation days? I'm going by my period tracker app which estimates by previous logs of when I get my period

I use FF (bbt, cm) and opks. And if the first one doesn't work I go by my harsh ovulation pain followed up with progesterone sticks to see if I had a good ovulation.


----------



## NennaKay

I'm going to hop on the September train if no one minds. Plan to test on September 12, but I may sneak an early one... Hoping for our third child. I've been trying to convince the OH to try for another one for 3 years! This is the first month with no BC, so fingers crossed it catches before he changes his mind. Good luck and baby dust ladies!


----------



## 3 girlies

Can I join? I was going to have a break for a few months but realised that's pointless so here I am. CD 1 :cry: so will be testing next week :rofl: just kidding haha will be towards the end of sept lol


----------



## Becomeamum

kksy9b said:


> thank you all for the advice and encouragement! it's so nice to have a place to come and vent and have such a supportive group!
> 
> Tested on my last OPK (hopefully the mail comes soon with my next package!) and in a turn of events, it went from negative this morning to almost positive! Always the chance it will back off but considering my other symptoms (fuller boobs, bloated, hormonal etc) I think I'm getting ready to ovulate. Told my DH so he's going to come home tonight and tomorrow so we can sneak in a few more tries. So thankful for him- he's in the middle of a massive work thing and needs to work late tonight but was so sweet this morning asking how things were and that he can come home and just work in our home office so we can have time together....very thankful to have such a supportive partner!
> 
> Assuming I _actually_ ovulate, I think I'll call my doctor and let them know. I'm hoping they would put me on progesterone supplements so that my period would hold off. Both of my boys were late implanters....my oldest I didn't have a positive until 13 dpo and my youngest was 12... I don't want my chance to be out the window this month over something that I could help prevent (short LP).
> 
> View attachment 1087033

Your DH sounds like a very supportive spouse, your blessings are many and I hope you can enjoy BDing with a good fertile period coming your way.

:spermy::spermy::spermy:O
:dust:


----------



## tdog

FTale said:


> @tdog....hey there!! come on in and yuck it up with us. You know its going to get crazy when we start peeing on sticks. I myself hope to see lots of stick pics. Its like tag team. You sit it out because you started testing at 3dpo and at 7 dpo you are down to only 10 sticks which will fall fast so you need to see other people's sticks to get that fix. And oh, it only gets worse for me if I see others getting bfps I wee on sticks at a faster rate:dohh:....I have to put in a fresh order for more:mail: .....:laugh2:
> 
> Thank you to all the expecting posters for sticking around.

Honest you ain't alone there :haha: I mean as you are aware I started at 5dpo knowing fine well it be a bfn but needed to pee on something I was like a addict :rofl: I can't wait to see all your stick pics honest it's like porn :blush: xx


----------



## Alligator

Ugh I'm between meetings all day today - a bit stressed but oh well. Also trying to go through all my spending...not fun haha! I'm going to have to be better about POAS LOL. Or at least build it into my budget!


----------



## Becomeamum

FTale said:


> I use FF (bbt, cm) and opks. And if the first one doesn't work I go by my harsh ovulation pain followed up with progesterone sticks to see if I had a good ovulation.

I've always felt ovulation pain since I had an early MC. But was not actively TTC so didn't track it as such. This month I had to go by tracker app. My OH was away for O date and rest of the week so I'm wishing massively for baby dust that somehow we stuck by BDing the week leading upto. 

:dust:

Anyone here ever experience just catching without deeply tracking cycles and sticking to O day?? :test:

I can't be sure I ovulated on that day of prediction :saywhat:


----------



## Becomeamum

NennaKay said:


> I'm going to hop on the September train if no one minds. Plan to test on September 12, but I may sneak an early one... Hoping for out third child. I've been trying to convince the OH to try for another one for 3 years! This is the first month with no BC, so fingers crossed it catches before he changes his mind. Good luck and baby dust ladies!

Hopefully FX!
:dust:
Welcome aboard the crazy train :wohoo:


----------



## FTale

WELCOME!!! NennaKay!!!

I hope you conceive quickly too.:dust:


----------



## FTale

3 girlies said:


> Can I join? I was going to have a break for a few months but realised that's pointless so here I am. CD 1 :cry: so will be testing next week :rofl: just kidding haha will be towards the end of sept lol

Hey there !!! :hugs:Sorry AF came but we are here when you are ready to track O and wee for that bfp!!! Hugs


----------



## JessaBear36

For all of us ladies FX


----------



## Bdid

Hi y’all,
TTC # 4. My oldest is almost 14 and my youngest just turned 6 so it’s crazy to think I’ll be starting all over again! But here I am :hi:

This is my first cycle trying and I only BD’d twice and I’m not sure the timing was even right but I’m hopeful! I’ve gotten apps and will use them more if this first cycle is a bust. I’m not in my 20s anymore and expect it’ll take longer this go around. My period is due 9/12 so we shall see!

Good luck to everyone!! <3


----------



## Bdid

kksy9b said:


> ugh!! SO frustrated. CD16- no signs of ovulating. I've had a "high" on my CB monitor for the last 5 days. Cheapies looked like they were gearing up on Saturday...then backed off. Then looked like it was gearing up yesterday...and backed off. I only have 1 left (more coming sometime today) so I won't use it until this afternoon. But I have a 26 day cycle so I feel like if I don't surge and ovulate today then I'm probably already out. If I do ovulate today or tomorrow I'll call my doctor and see if there is anything they can give (progesterone maybe?) to help AF hold off in case we do catch. But my temps are mostly flat so I think it points more to an anovulatory cycle than anything. If/when AF starts, I'm going to call and ask my doctor to get some blood work done. I know we are only on our third cycle but my cycles have changed so much in the last year that I would rather know now if something is going on than waiting. If we hit 6 months I think that I'll ask for more extensive testing. We've never had an issue getting pregnant before but this is the first time we've been trying in our 30s and who knows. I'll let you know if I need to move my test date at all once I know more.

This is our first time trying in our 30s too! I feel like it’s a whole new world but I hope it works out for you and I both!


----------



## Becomeamum

Bdid said:


> Hi y’all,
> TTC # 4. My oldest is almost 14 and my youngest just turned 6 so it’s crazy to think I’ll be starting all over again! But here I am :hi:
> 
> This is my first cycle trying and I only BD’d twice and I’m not sure the timing was even right but I’m hopeful! I’ve gotten apps and will use them more if this first cycle is a bust. I’m not in my 20s anymore and expect it’ll take longer this go around. My period is due 9/12 so we shall see!
> 
> Good luck to everyone!! <3

Hi :hi:
Welcome aboard TWW. 
Similar positions as we BD'd twice before O so praying for us both to catch [-o&lt;

Have you boys and girls already? Lovely ages to help with the budding excitement when bump arrives! Also busy little helpers I hope :dishes: :laundry: hehe


----------



## FTale

Bdid said:


> Hi y’all,
> TTC # 4. My oldest is almost 14 and my youngest just turned 6 so it’s crazy to think I’ll be starting all over again! But here I am :hi:
> 
> This is my first cycle trying and I only BD’d twice and I’m not sure the timing was even right but I’m hopeful! I’ve gotten apps and will use them more if this first cycle is a bust. I’m not in my 20s anymore and expect it’ll take longer this go around. My period is due 9/12 so we shall see!
> 
> Good luck to everyone!! <3

*WELCOME* Bdid!!!

Happy to have you join us!! Its never too late to try. I had my only child at about 32 and it happened right away with donor sperm. So you are not out by any chance. What test day would you like me to put you on or will you just wait till AF is late?? HUGS And praying one of those bd moments caught that eggy!! FX!!!


----------



## Bdid

FTale said:


> *WELCOME* Bdid!!!
> 
> Happy to have you join us!! Its never too late to try. I had my only child at about 32 and it happened right away with donor sperm. So you are not out by any chance. What test day would you like me to put you on or will you just wait till AF is late?? HUGS And praying one of those bd moments caught that eggy!! FX!!!

I’m 32 now so that’s promising! I’ll probably test 2 days early so 9/10. Thank you so much :)


----------



## FTale

Just a note that I switched from preseed, then went to Conceive + then tried Baby dance this cycle....oh my, pain of all pains. Using Baby Dance gel that is suppose to be like 'water' for conceiving burned the life out of my hoohaa. I had it in and on the lady parts for like 5 secs before I was making a v line for the shower to get that stuff off.

It felt like way back when I thought getting pregnant was super easy and tried spermacide gel. Nope. It burned like what I imagine low grade acid would feel like. Its like putting soap in your urinary tract. My hubby just stared at me in fright. I'm sure in the back of his head he was hoping I got all of it out so he wouldn't have to go through the same :blush:

It smelled of roses and sage too. Not exactly setting the mood either. So be warned, if you are sensitive this stuff may not be for you due to whatever they put in it that causes burning and that it has a ...hmmmm...cheap lotion smell. I don't know, it didn't work for me so I went back to my Conceive+ that does not burn at all. :dance:


----------



## NennaKay

Had both of my babies before 30 as well. Now they are 7 and 4 and I'm 33, and quickly approaching 35 when I'm not certain I want to start over again...


----------



## LuvallmyH

Hi ladies. Cd1 for me. Been through a lot the past several months. A 13w loss of my little boy, followed by 3 cp. I’ll move on over here because I really enjoy all your company! 
I’m taking coq10 & inositol. No idea if dh will be home when I’ll be fertile this cycle. He does hurricane restoration work & just got on a plane today. Either way I’m hoping one of these time I’ll get lucky and one will stick.
Lots of :dust:


----------



## FTale

:hug:@luvallmyH. Love that your hubby is one of the many heros helping out with the hurricane aftermath and pray he stay safe. I also hope he can be home to ttc during your fertile window. Gods plans are not our own but he hears our hearts desires and has the best in store for us. Try and rest up some while your body prepares a home for your rainbow baby. :hugs2:


----------



## tbfromlv

Hi ladies! I’m Going to have to catch up! But I’m coming over from August. I am 18dpo bfn and no AF.. so I’m thinking I didn’t actually ovulate.. but my temps are still post O temps so I have no idea what’s going on. Kind of frustrating so idk if I will truly be joining you or just rooting you on from the sidelines!


----------



## FTale

tbfromlv said:


> Hi ladies! I’m Going to have to catch up! But I’m coming over from August. I am 18dpo bfn and no AF.. so I’m thinking I didn’t actually ovulate.. but my temps are still post O temps so I have no idea what’s going on. Kind of frustrating so idk if I will truly be joining you or just rooting you on from the sidelines!

Ah man, tb. I am sorry. :hugs:Well., hey, Welcome to September, and lets pray you get answers real soon to what is going on. Do you have any ideas? Late O maybe? Or weak tests?


----------



## Bevziibubble

NennaKay said:


> I'm going to hop on the September train if no one minds. Plan to test on September 12, but I may sneak an early one... Hoping for our third child. I've been trying to convince the OH to try for another one for 3 years! This is the first month with no BC, so fingers crossed it catches before he changes his mind. Good luck and baby dust ladies!

 Good luck!


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Bdid welcome and good luck! :)


----------



## Deethehippy

Alligator said:


> Ugh I'm between meetings all day today - a bit stressed but oh well. Also trying to go through all my spending...not fun haha! I'm going to have to be better about POAS LOL. Or at least build it into my budget!

Have you made like a spreadsheet of outgoings and ingoings at all? I find it helps when I have reminders in my diary etc when my bills will be arriving or money will be leaving my account. I also find it helpful to check my account very often..because things can suddenly change a lot. I check mine daily almost.
I hope that you can sort out your money worries in the coming year.


----------



## Sarah Pearce

Hello ladies this is my 8 month of ttc here are my easy @ home ovulation tests i am currently cd 18


----------



## LuvallmyH

FTale said:


> :hug:@luvallmyH. Love that your hubby is one of the many heros helping out with the hurricane aftermath and pray he stay safe. I also hope he can be home to ttc during your fertile window. Gods plans are not our own but he hears our hearts desires and has the best in store for us. Try and rest up some while your body prepares a home for your rainbow baby. :hugs2:

Thank you so much for that. It is hard for dh to go, but I feel proud of him. He’s smart, honest, and hardworking. He does right by the people he’s helping and his crews. It’s the right thing for our family even if it’s really tough. I’m trying to remain positive that there is a rainbow out there for me. I’ve got until April 2010 to find him/her!


----------



## FTale

Sarah Pearce said:


> Hello ladies this is my 8 month of ttc here are my easy @ home ovulation tests i am currently cd 18
> 
> View attachment 1087052

Yes, they are positive!! FX!! :dust:


----------



## Sarah Pearce

FTale said:


> Yes, they are positive!! FX!! :dust:

Thank you ftale


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sarah Pearce said:


> Hello ladies this is my 8 month of ttc here are my easy @ home ovulation tests i am currently cd 18
> 
> View attachment 1087052

 Good luck!


----------



## Alligator

Deethehippy said:


> Have you made like a spreadsheet of outgoings and ingoings at all? I find it helps when I have reminders in my diary etc when my bills will be arriving or money will be leaving my account. I also find it helpful to check my account very often..because things can suddenly change a lot. I check mine daily almost.
> I hope that you can sort out your money worries in the coming year.

Yes I've just started this (I'm clearly not great with money). I've downloaded an app that's really helping me track moving forward, and set budget buckets (so like $100 on entertainment, $100 on clothes, etc). I've only been using it for 3 weeks or so and already noticing that just tracking things helps me. I'm also going through previous spending which is eye opening to say the least. It's just overspending and being frivolous and not careful and things getting away from me :( We aren't poor and make a decent amount of money, we shouldn't be in this spot but emotional spending and not adjusting our spending for lower income periods. I could kick myself for it but oh well, that's the spot we're in and no use beating myself up too much, just have to be better moving forward!


----------



## FTale

LuvallmyH said:


> Thank you so much for that. It is hard for dh to go, but I feel proud of him. He’s smart, honest, and hardworking. He does right by the people he’s helping and his crews. It’s the right thing for our family even if it’s really tough. I’m trying to remain positive that there is a rainbow out there for me. I’ve got until April 2010 to find him/her!

I understand. It is a sacrifice that so many are greatful for. I can only imagine how many people are wondering 'what now' or thinking ' this cannot get any better' with the help from those like your hubby those fears will be put to rest. HUGS

You have longer than me. I stop after December this year so that will be my last month of active ttc. It just about made me cry typing that but it will be for the best. My hubby needs his wife back. I've been addicted and distracted year after year with ttc. I'm ready even though my baby dust pom pom is still working just fine...lol its bout time for me to hang them up for myself.:flow:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies
I've had my first lot of bloodtest done today and sadly the nurse said I can't try this cycle so thats me done now.
Will probebly be back trying in December.
I wish u all luck with ure journey and hope there will be many more BFPs.

I Will prob still pop into the testing threads to will u all on but I really think I need to give my body a good rest.
Get the rest of these bloods done and then hopfully I will be back in the 2ww sometime In December.

Congratulations to all the ladies that got there BFPs

And sorry to all those like me
that the :witch:
Got AGAIN](*,)

Thanks for all being such a great support over these past 6 months.
Don't know what I wud of done without u ladies.

Hopfully I can get to the bottom of why I've been having recurring Misscariges, and hopfully I will be able to try again soon and with giving my body a break and a rest will give us a better chance of having a viable pregnancy in the future.[-o&lt;

Im sad i won't be joining u all this cycle.
The nurse did say we can carry on trying next cycle but i really feel like I need to give my body a rest.
I cant keep going through chemicals its affecting my mental health.

Good luck ladies and heres some more extra sticky baby dust:dust:


----------



## FTale

@Suggerhoney BIG HUGS....I am sad that you aren't joining us this cycle but super happy about you getting answers and rest for your body. The decision is always yours and it sounds like you have a good doctor. Please check in as often as you see fit to let us know how you are doing. Also, if you dissappear for a spell.....no worries. A break from online ttc sites is some times what the mind needs. Prayers you test come out good or if not with answers to how you can keep your babies sticky. :hugs:


----------



## FTale

Well, I think I ovulated. I didn't have the intense pain like normal. It was my right ovary that did 'some thing'. My proov test strips have gotten lighter than they were on cd5 so I figured some thing happened. My temp shot up as well. But the no intense pain thing makes me wonder if it wasn't a good ovulation. I was on a med that has anti inflammatory effects and didn't know till last night...as I was ovulating. I only took it two days prior and will continue to take it now that ovulation is clearly over. I like it because it helps me not feel IBS pain.

So I am 1dpo and feeling blah. I had so many plans for this cycle. And everything just went early and wrong but meh, here I am. The only dif is I will be testing out my trigger. I feel rotten not having much hope but maybe seeing a real bfp start to show will change that.

How many cd or dpo is everyone eles?


----------



## salamander91

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies
> I've had my first lot of bloodtest done today and sadly the nurse said I can't try this cycle so thats me done now.
> Will probebly be back trying in December.
> I wish u all luck with ure journey and hope there will be many more BFPs.
> 
> I Will prob still pop into the testing threads to will u all on but I really think I need to give my body a good rest.
> Get the rest of these bloods done and then hopfully I will be back in the 2ww sometime In December.
> 
> Congratulations to all the ladies that got there BFPs
> 
> And sorry to all those like me
> that the :witch:
> Got AGAIN](*,)
> 
> Thanks for all being such a great support over these past 6 months.
> Don't know what I wud of done without u ladies.
> 
> Hopfully I can get to the bottom of why I've been having recurring Misscariges, and hopfully I will be able to try again soon and with giving my body a break and a rest will give us a better chance of having a viable pregnancy in the future.[-o&lt;
> 
> Im sad i won't be joining u all this cycle.
> The nurse did say we can carry on trying next cycle but i really feel like I need to give my body a rest.
> I cant keep going through chemicals its affecting my mental health.
> 
> Good luck ladies and heres some more extra sticky baby dust:dust:


Sorry to hear that Suggerhoney :hugs: I hope the tests go well


----------



## JessaBear36

I'm 4dpo today and itching to test already. Going to start testing on Thursday . 
Good luck ladies!!


----------



## JessaBear36

@Suggerhoney sorry you couldn't ttc this cycle did she say why you can't??


I hope you get an answer with the blood work.
I also replied to your other post but saw ur update in this post.


----------



## Sarah Pearce

Bevziibubble said:


> Good luck!

Thank you


----------



## JessaBear36

FTale said:


> Well, I think I ovulated. I didn't have the intense pain like normal. It was my right ovary that did 'some thing'. My proov test strips have gotten lighter than they were on cd5 so I figured some thing happened. My temp shot up as well. But the no intense pain thing makes me wonder if it wasn't a good ovulation. I was on a med that has anti inflammatory effects and didn't know till last night...as I was ovulating. I only took it two days prior and will continue to take it now that ovulation is clearly over. I like it because it helps me not feel IBS pain.
> 
> So I am 1dpo and feeling blah. I had so many plans for this cycle. And everything just went early and wrong but meh, here I am. The only dif is I will be testing out my trigger. I feel rotten not having much hope but maybe seeing a real bfp start to show will change that.
> 
> How many cd or dpo is everyone eles?

Good luck with trigger shot hope it works!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

xMissxZoiex said:


> Do you have the link to the B vitamins?, I've ordered some but yours sound better than the ones I've ordered LOL. I'm going to order some new OPKs today as well, I've been meaning to get some different ones for weeks but don't want to be wasteful of the crappy femometer tests I bought in bulk!!.
> 
> So weird that you've dreamed of vitamins that could potentially help TTC!!, I find stuff like that fascinating!. It could be a sign!, imagine if you get your rainbow BFP thanks to those vitamins!.
> 
> I've never had a long LP, 13days is the longest I've every had but its never been an issue for me before, I've managed to get pregnant 11 times (12 babies) so I don't think its a massive issue with actually getting pregnant and my losses have been due to other things. Saying that 11 day LP does worry me slightly so I'm going to give the B vitamins a go for a couple of months and hope I can get a solid 13 day LP.


Hi hon I dont know how to do links but these are the ones I brought.


----------



## Alligator

@Suggerhoney that's good you've started the blood work process. Did the nurse say why you couldn't try? I'm only curious, of course medical professionals know best :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

FTale said:


> @Suggerhoney BIG HUGS....I am sad that you aren't joining us this cycle but super happy about you getting answers and rest for your body. The decision is always yours and it sounds like you have a good doctor. Please check in as often as you see fit to let us know how you are doing. Also, if you dissappear for a spell.....no worries. A break from online ttc sites is some times what the mind needs. Prayers you test come out good or if not with answers to how you can keep your babies sticky. :hugs:

Thanks hon. Not sure what im going to do yet. Mite come away from here for a while and return when we start trying again. I feel so sad we can't try. Im nearly 41 and I feel like time is running out. 
I really hope I still have a good year or more still in me and we will get our rainbow baby eventually. 
I may pop in here and there but will see how I feel. 
Mite completely take a break but I just dont know right now. 
Im so disappointed we can't try this cycle but I have no choice. 
She did say I can try next cycle but I wanted to take October and November off. 
I mite change my mind after this cycle and may decide to try again sooner than December but right now ideally I want to leave it until December. 
Will see how I feel tho as time goes on. 
Thanks for all ure support. 



salamander91 said:


> Sorry to hear that Suggerhoney :hugs: I hope the tests go well

Thanks hon. I hope so to. Very anxous im gonna be told I can't have anymore children but praying that won't be the case. 
I know 41 is classed as old when ttc but so many womon have babies in there 40s these days and I really hope I will be one of them in the very near future. 




JessaBear36 said:


> @Suggerhoney sorry you couldn't ttc this cycle did she say why you can't??
> 
> 
> I hope you get an answer with the blood work.
> I also replied to your other post but saw ur update in this post.

Hi hon
She said it will interfere with the bloods and the results wudnt be accurate so it best to not try. 
She did say it will be fine to try next cycle but I just feel I need to give my body a break physically and mentally. 

I may decide to try b4 December I will see how o feel at the beginning of each cycle but ideally I want to try and hold off untill December. 

I just worry about my age. Im 40 now and we've had no luck at all apart from chemicals.
Im 41 in December. 

We originally wasn't gonna start trying untill Feb, March 2021 but only brought it forward because of our ages. 

Hopfully having a rest for 3 cycles won't make much difference and hopfully it will give my body and mind a chance to heal so we have a better chance at having a viable healthy pregnancy in the very soon future. 
Good luck hon I really hope the next time I am in the 2ww you wud of all moved on to the pregnancy forums. 

If u do please pop back into the testing threads and tel me how ure all getting on. 
I see some womon as soon as they get there BFPs seem to forget about us and don't bother coming on here again and I hate that. 
I like to know how everyone is getting on.


Good luck everyone I think there will be lots more BFPs in September. Im so sad I won't be one of them but I really wish the very best for all of you. 

Hopfully I will finally get my forever BFP and rainbow baby in December or January. 
I just think when u have had recurring losses u really need to give ure body and mind a bit of a break and time to heal. 
So u can prepare ure body for future pregnancies. 

I am so so so thankful to all of you that have given me so much support. 
This has been a emotional rollercoaster. 
And I wudnt of gotten through any of this without you all.


----------



## aymz1983

@Suggerhoney fingers crossed you get results and can get to the bottom of things. I can imagine it is hard to have that break but hopefully it will do you the world of good

@Alligator I know the feeling of frivolous spending all too well and it is easily done. I'm having to ask to borrow money for school uniform bits for a few days as I went a little overboard with OHs birthday ](*,) But it's good to keep track, there is so much software out there but I think so long as you know where it's going and what is due it will soon become second nature. I could probably take my own advice!

@FTale also 1dpo, good to have someone on the same time line as me ha. Fingers crossed for you.

Fingers crossed for everyone, my memory is shocking so if you have had some news and I haven't @ you I'm sorry, please don't take it personally lol. 

My app says O day was yesterday (Monday) and we bd'd Saturday, Sunday and Monday as well as last Tuesday/weds although that was at the beginning of my window so probably won't count. Have work to keep me occupied as well as kids going back to school next week so hoping time will fly!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed. I hope that the time goes quickly for you!


----------



## Alligator

aymz1983 said:


> @Suggerhoney fingers crossed you get results and can get to the bottom of things. I can imagine it is hard to have that break but hopefully it will do you the world of good
> 
> @Alligator I know the feeling of frivolous spending all too well and it is easily done. I'm having to ask to borrow money for school uniform bits for a few days as I went a little overboard with OHs birthday ](*,) But it's good to keep track, there is so much software out there but I think so long as you know where it's going and what is due it will soon become second nature. I could probably take my own advice!
> 
> @FTale also 1dpo, good to have someone on the same time line as me ha. Fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Fingers crossed for everyone, my memory is shocking so if you have had some news and I haven't @ you I'm sorry, please don't take it personally lol.
> 
> My app says O day was yesterday (Monday) and we bd'd Saturday, Sunday and Monday as well as last Tuesday/weds although that was at the beginning of my window so probably won't count. Have work to keep me occupied as well as kids going back to school next week so hoping time will fly!

I'm so glad to read from you ladies that I'm not alone! It can seem like everyone else has it all together and doesn't have these same money worries or troubles that we do. We are looking at some significant debt settlement options as it's just snowballed a little bit and I buried it in the sand...BUT once that is sorted out, we will be in a much better financial place for a fresh start! And, given all I've learned from this about budgeting and tracking, I know I won't get into that spot again AND when we have another baby I know I can plan ahead and stick to a reduced budget if I need to. I know I can do it. I feel like our families will judge us as they are helping us get this under control which I am so thankful for but I also know our family isn't complete. I'm 34 now, so I know I have some time but I would like a sibling for my daughter somewhat close in age!


----------



## LuvallmyH

FTale said:


> I understand. It is a sacrifice that so many are greatful for. I can only imagine how many people are wondering 'what now' or thinking ' this cannot get any better' with the help from those like your hubby those fears will be put to rest. HUGS
> 
> You have longer than me. I stop after December this year so that will be my last month of active ttc. It just about made me cry typing that but it will be for the best. My hubby needs his wife back. I've been addicted and distracted year after year with ttc. I'm ready even though my baby dust pom pom is still working just fine...lol its bout time for me to hang them up for myself.:flow:

That made me sad to read. I completely understand also. I’ve got everything crossed that you get your bfp in 2020.


----------



## FTale

@LuvallmyH<3 Thank you.


----------



## Deethehippy

FTale said:


> @LuvallmyH<3 Thank you.

It made me sad too. I hope so much that you get your little baby soon...I hope that we all do..


----------



## Hevalouaddict

Ladies, I’ve been bleeding for 3 days and now I’m having stabbing pains. Is this normal for a CP :-(


----------



## FTale

@Deethehippy I'm sorry to make you sad too. Wishing my story was different but for now I'm looking for the rainbow with you all. Hugs


@Hevalouaddict I have never suffered stabbing pains not evwn with suspected ectopic. Please get help if pain is increasingly unbearable. Worried about you!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hevalouaddict said:


> Ladies, I’ve been bleeding for 3 days and now I’m having stabbing pains. Is this normal for a CP :-(

Hi hon I've had 3 chemicals this year and with the middle one I was in alot of pain on cd3. I had been bleeding for 3 days but for some reason that day 3 I was doubled over. They were sharp and stab like cramps. 
I passed lots of clots and some large ones a little later that day so that was why body was contracting so bad. As soon as I passed all those the pain eased off alot. 
I hope that helps. 

With my last chemical in July I just flooded out with. Blood and the clots started on day 2. 
I was in alot of pain then as well but mainly from day 1 to 4 then it eased. 

Im so sorry your going through this. 
And im sending you the most biggest ever hugs


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hevalouaddict said:


> Ladies, I’ve been bleeding for 3 days and now I’m having stabbing pains. Is this normal for a CP :-(


If the pain gets to bad hon like unbearable then it may be worth getting checked out just to be safe.


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Suggerhoney I hope your blood work goes well! The month I got my blood work done for my recurrent miscarriages referral was the month I ended up pregnant with this baby after 2 years! 
It must be frustrating to be told to take the month off but sometimes a break takes the pressure off a little! Hopefully the next few months go quickly for you and you can go back into TTC in December with renewed hope!


----------



## MrsKatie

Ladies I want you to know I’m here and sending you all the love and baby dust in the world. I’ll be checking in <3


----------



## FTale

MrsKatie said:


> Ladies I want you to know I’m here and sending you all the love and baby dust in the world. I’ll be checking in <3

Thank you :hug:


----------



## JessaBear36

Well ladies looking back at my Opks i got a blazing positive on CD6 that's when we DTD. Didn't add it to my app and now i wish i did.](*,)](*,)thought it was way to early..Here is the pic of that test. All other opks never got this dark and then faded to barely there.

I tested tonight couldn't help myself I thought I was only 4dpo and I got a shadow line on my hpt you might be able to see it?. Opk looks kinda dark too..Well looking back i realized i didnt add the positive opk (first pic opk) and thinking maybe I ovulated then , wicked early so I could actully be 6dpo I had bad cramps that day too... I'm just going to keep testing and see how this goes.

So I'm going by (4dpo- 6dpo) only reason I tested was because my boobs feel heavy sore and nips felt onfire.

If I'm 6dpo than makes since I might see something faint??



Same test just at an hour later looks pink irl. Going to take another in the morning see what it says.


----------



## Kiwiberry

@Sarah Pearce good luck hun!! :dust:

@Suggerhoney I'm so sorry you're going through so much sweetie, I'm really happy you were able to get the blood work done and you're moving forward and figuring out what could be causing the miscarriages. Lots & lots of love & :hugs: your way.

@FTale good luck this psycho! I hope the tww goes fast for you! It's always the worst part :hugs: 

@JessaBear36 I'm so excited for you to test! I'm praying so hard for you this cycle! :dust:

AFM: hopefully I'll be able to test with a First Response tomorrow morning! I should be at 11 DPO by then at least according to FF. I really don't actually know when I ovulated.


----------



## Kiwiberry

@JessaBear36 I just saw your test! I definitely do see a little something there!!! :happydance:


----------



## JessaBear36

Kiwiberry said:


> @JessaBear36 I just saw your test! I definitely do see a little something there!!! :happydance:

Now I'm thinking I might actully be 6dpo. Stupid me didn't add the blazing positive opk like I should have. . Its there hope good things are to come. 

Can't wait to see your new test tomoroow too!!


----------



## tdog

@JessaBear36 I see that line fx'd it gets darker xx


----------



## JessaBear36

tdog said:


> @JessaBear36 I see that line fx'd it gets darker xx

Thanks Tdog ♡♡


----------



## Hevalouaddict

Thanks ladies, I’ve had a bath hoping it would help but I’m still crampy. I think I’ll ring the doctors in the morning. Still bleeding today is day 5 yesterday was 4 days. Had the clots on Sunday


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

FTale said:


> Well, I think I ovulated. I didn't have the intense pain like normal. It was my right ovary that did 'some thing'. My proov test strips have gotten lighter than they were on cd5 so I figured some thing happened. My temp shot up as well. But the no intense pain thing makes me wonder if it wasn't a good ovulation. I was on a med that has anti inflammatory effects and didn't know till last night...as I was ovulating. I only took it two days prior and will continue to take it now that ovulation is clearly over. I like it because it helps me not feel IBS pain.
> 
> So I am 1dpo and feeling blah. I had so many plans for this cycle. And everything just went early and wrong but meh, here I am. The only dif is I will be testing out my trigger. I feel rotten not having much hope but maybe seeing a real bfp start to show will change that.
> 
> How many cd or dpo is everyone eles?

Your chart looks amazing! So jealous. Wish I had a chart this month!


----------



## FTale

@JessaBear36 I hope a good line forms soon. Oing early happens alot. If helps if you can feel it too, so you know to reach for a stick. Let us know when you test again. FX!!

@Kiwiberry...hahah...you wrote psycho..I about screamed laughing. Think I've been holding my breath wondering if this cycle is a bust already and then I read you post...hahah...thank you!! Looking forward to your test in the morning!! It takes forever to get to testing time then bam its here and you want to rewind...nervous for you. babydust!!

@Mrs. MabBrEy Thank you!! I forced myself to temp as many mornings as I could. I get so lazy the first half and that's what FF needs to make its 'predicted O date'. I know it was yesterday but I want to see if FF can figure it out :laugh2:
What do your temps normally look like after O? Mine are never really above 97.9 unless its a medicated cycle.


----------



## Kiwiberry

@FTale oooops lmao!!! I blame my phone :rofl:

Hey ladies, this is interesting, the pink test I took from the $store is definitely NOT 25miu like they want you to think.


----------



## Nixnax

@JessaBear36 I see it. Good luck with your next test


----------



## Becomeamum

Suggerhoney said:


> Thanks hon. Not sure what im going to do yet. Mite come away from here for a while and return when we start trying again. I feel so sad we can't try. Im nearly 41 and I feel like time is running out.
> I really hope I still have a good year or more still in me and we will get our rainbow baby eventually.
> I may pop in here and there but will see how I feel.
> Mite completely take a break but I just dont know right now.
> Im so disappointed we can't try this cycle but I have no choice.
> She did say I can try next cycle but I wanted to take October and November off.
> I mite change my mind after this cycle and may decide to try again sooner than December but right now ideally I want to leave it until December.
> Will see how I feel tho as time goes on.
> Thanks for all ure support.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks hon. I hope so to. Very anxous im gonna be told I can't have anymore children but praying that won't be the case.
> I know 41 is classed as old when ttc but so many womon have babies in there 40s these days and I really hope I will be one of them in the very near future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi hon
> She said it will interfere with the bloods and the results wudnt be accurate so it best to not try.
> She did say it will be fine to try next cycle but I just feel I need to give my body a break physically and mentally.
> 
> I may decide to try b4 December I will see how o feel at the beginning of each cycle but ideally I want to try and hold off untill December.
> 
> I just worry about my age. Im 40 now and we've had no luck at all apart from chemicals.
> Im 41 in December.
> 
> We originally wasn't gonna start trying untill Feb, March 2021 but only brought it forward because of our ages.
> 
> Hopfully having a rest for 3 cycles won't make much difference and hopfully it will give my body and mind a chance to heal so we have a better chance at having a viable healthy pregnancy in the very soon future.
> Good luck hon I really hope the next time I am in the 2ww you wud of all moved on to the pregnancy forums.
> 
> If u do please pop back into the testing threads and tel me how ure all getting on.
> I see some womon as soon as they get there BFPs seem to forget about us and don't bother coming on here again and I hate that.
> I like to know how everyone is getting on.
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone I think there will be lots more BFPs in September. Im so sad I won't be one of them but I really wish the very best for all of you.
> 
> Hopfully I will finally get my forever BFP and rainbow baby in December or January.
> I just think when u have had recurring losses u really need to give ure body and mind a bit of a break and time to heal.
> So u can prepare ure body for future pregnancies.
> 
> I am so so so thankful to all of you that have given me so much support.
> This has been a emotional rollercoaster.
> And I wudnt of gotten through any of this without you all.

Although I am sad that you are leaving us :|
I feel you will be back with a fighting chance after you get some clarity with your bloods and that's the best outcome moving forwards on this journey, a little break is your own way of loving yourself enough to give back to yourself some T.L.C. X I hope you find healing through all your losses lately also with this time. It's been tough on you but always remind yourself that You're doing the best you can ;)
A break from here to refresh your mind and to allow excitement to build for your return if that's what you feel best it's possibly going to be well worth it on your mental health and with your emotional wellbeing. What ever you decide I'm glad to have shared part of the journey with you.

Bless you and your family and the rest of your journey 

:hug:


----------



## Becomeamum

Alligator said:


> I'm so glad to read from you ladies that I'm not alone! It can seem like everyone else has it all together and doesn't have these same money worries or troubles that we do. We are looking at some significant debt settlement options as it's just snowballed a little bit and I buried it in the sand...BUT once that is sorted out, we will be in a much better financial place for a fresh start! And, given all I've learned from this about budgeting and tracking, I know I won't get into that spot again AND when we have another baby I know I can plan ahead and stick to a reduced budget if I need to. I know I can do it. I feel like our families will judge us as they are helping us get this under control which I am so thankful for but I also know our family isn't complete. I'm 34 now, so I know I have some time but I would like a sibling for my daughter somewhat close in age!


Don't worry and do what's best for you, if you're head and heart are in the right place and you are making conscious decisions and efforts to change your habits the rest will follow I believe. 

I also worried about being hasty in our decision to TTC due to circumstances not being perfect, such as, I am a returning mature student, studying full time. We live in a one bedroom apartment with one wage plus I receive an allowance. I have 3more years in college to complete my degree and will have to further onto a post graduate before I begin my career at 30odd years of age. But I just didn't want to wait to have it all together, we'll work it all out along the way I'm not going to stress it. My partner has a good trade, he is older with land to build on when we are in a position to do so and as I said I believe it will all work out when we do make efforts to make it pay off in the end. 

I hope this helps you understand you're not alone in those feelings. My family will probably be all talk if it happens with 'what is she thinking'. 

It's my life is what I'm thinking
:hug:


----------



## Becomeamum

I'm so sorry you're still going through this tough time @Hevalouaddict :(
:hug::hugs2:
Hope you got to the docs today. <3


----------



## Becomeamum

@FTale I'm excited for your TWW journey. F super X for your final wish for baby dust 
:dust:
I'm currently 9dpo! Although I was impatient I can't believe how I've gotten here already at the same time lol. Big respect to us all sticking this out :wohoo: nothing better than doing it together!

@Kiwiberry have you tested yet? Praying for those double lines. Can't wait to see your results, give me the fix I need whilst I await my own testing date :yipee:


----------



## Becomeamum

jellybeanxx said:


> @Suggerhoney I hope your blood work goes well! The month I got my blood work done for my recurrent miscarriages referral was the month I ended up pregnant with this baby after 2 years!
> It must be frustrating to be told to take the month off but sometimes a break takes the pressure off a little! Hopefully the next few months go quickly for you and you can go back into TTC in December with renewed hope!

Congratulations :cloud9:


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Becomeamum good luck for testing :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

@Becomeamum I have not tested yet! But the moment I do I will definitely update you lovely ladies, even if it's negative :sad1:


----------



## FTale

@Becomeamum ❤❤ FX for testing!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

10/11 DPO I think? :confused:
AF due around September 7th (Monday)
1 hour hold, couldn't wait for FMU
I'm saving my last FRER for Sunday.


----------



## Deethehippy

Good luck to those testing. KiwiBerry - could just be a little early..not over until the witch arrives.

My AF is hideous at the moment - so heavy and awful cramps galore :-( I have had to use hot water bottles and ibuprofen..also can't leave the house when it's so heavy. Hopefully she will be on her way soon. Blah.


----------



## Deethehippy

JessBear - is ovulating so early going to be ok? I wondered if the egg and womb lining has time to mature? I do think there could be a faint line though so wishing you all the luck! Can't wait to see todays tests.


----------



## salamander91

Had my internal at the gp's today. They said I have some cervical ectropion but nothing to worry about and she's sent some swabs away but isn't expecting them to come back with anything. When they come back she's going to refer me to gynae for a scan to check my womb lining is normal. Knowing what the NHS wait times are like I'm hoping I'll be pregnant before I get that appointment :lol:


----------



## salamander91

JessaBear36 said:


> Well ladies looking back at my Opks i got a blazing positive on CD6 that's when we DTD. Didn't add it to my app and now i wish i did.](*,)](*,)thought it was way to early..Here is the pic of that test. All other opks never got this dark and then faded to barely there.
> View attachment 1087075
> 
> I tested tonight couldn't help myself I thought I was only 4dpo and I got a shadow line on my hpt you might be able to see it?. Opk looks kinda dark too..Well looking back i realized i didnt add the positive opk (first pic opk) and thinking maybe I ovulated then , wicked early so I could actully be 6dpo I had bad cramps that day too... I'm just going to keep testing and see how this goes.
> 
> So I'm going by (4dpo- 6dpo) only reason I tested was because my boobs feel heavy sore and nips felt onfire.
> 
> If I'm 6dpo than makes since I might see something faint??
> 
> View attachment 1087076
> 
> 
> Same test just at an hour later looks pink irl. Going to take another in the morning see what it says.
> View attachment 1087078

I see it! Fx it gets darker x


----------



## Becomeamum

Kiwiberry said:


> 10/11 DPO I think? :confused:
> AF due around September 7th (Monday)
> 1 hour hold, couldn't wait for FMU
> I'm saving my last FRER for Sunday.
> 
> View attachment 1087091

Your unsure of your dpo and could possibly be too early for any results hun there's still so much room to be positevely hopeful!

We are due AF on the same day! I'm trying to hold out to see if she shows on Monday and if not... Test Tues morning! Fx
<3<3<3


----------



## Becomeamum

I came into this waiting game with the intentions of waiting and testing on the 10th. As AF is due on 7th but can be known to be 3days late. 

I now hover between buying a test Sunday and right away Monday morning do it. Wait to see if she comes Monday and test Tuesday or stick to my initial date??

Anyone patient enough to wait for AF with no testing??

9dpo and currently lots of twinging on both sides of Lower abdominal region. This area also feels tender for me since yesterday and my belly is uncomfortably bloated, to a point where I can not suck in :roll:


----------



## salamander91

Becomeamum said:


> I came into this waiting game with the intentions of waiting and testing on the 10th. As AF is due on 7th but can be known to be 3days late.
> 
> I now hover between buying a test Sunday and right away Monday morning do it. Wait to see if she comes Monday and test Tuesday or stick to my initial date??
> 
> Anyone patient enough to wait for AF with no testing??
> 
> 9dpo and currently lots of twinging on both sides of Lower abdominal region. This area also feels tender for me since yesterday and my belly is uncomfortably bloated, to a point where I can not suck in :roll:

I have no patience. I'd have started testing yesterday if I were you :lol: good luck x


----------



## Becomeamum

salamander91 said:


> Had my internal at the gp's today. They said I have some cervical ectropion but nothing to worry about and she's sent some swabs away but isn't expecting them to come back with anything. When they come back she's going to refer me to gynae for a scan to check my womb lining is normal. Knowing what the NHS wait times are like I'm hoping I'll be pregnant before I get that appointment :lol:

Praying for pregnancy before your app. :dust:


----------



## Becomeamum

salamander91 said:


> I have no patience. I'd have started testing yesterday if I were you :lol: good luck x

I was unbelievably itchy to do so! Knowing that FRER says I can test up to 6days and yesterday was D day?!
I just happened to be quite busy with calling into my college to register for my 2nd year and helping my friend with driving lessons then spending the evening with the girls (who don't know TCC) 

So I said if I could have got through yesterday, I can surely do a couple more days. Praying for patience [-o&lt;


----------



## NennaKay

Definitely not patient enough to wait. Both of my girls, we DTD on CD 14 and I tested positive on CD 26. According to my chart, that should be 10dpo and we DTD on CD 14 again...


----------



## JessaBear36

Deethehippy said:


> JessBear - is ovulating so early going to be ok? I wondered if the egg and womb lining has time to mature? I do think there could be a faint line though so wishing you all the luck! Can't wait to see todays tests.

I'm not sure don't think I've ovulated this early before.
Now I'm worried if I do end up being pregnant. Things will go wrong again.


----------



## Kiwiberry

I'm honestly really sad. I have just the O date FF predicted which puts me around 10 DPO. I should have seen something by now :(. I'm just going to take a break & wait for AF. Probably be another lame cycle & shows up late again & super heavy.


----------



## JessaBear36

Kiwiberry said:


> I'm honestly really sad. I have just the O date FF predicted which puts me around 10 DPO. I should have seen something by now :(. I'm just going to take a break & wait for AF. Probably be another lame cycle & shows up late again & super heavy.

I'm sorry kiwi . Still have hope for you!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## JessaBear36

Well ladies here is this mornings test. Not fmu i used the bathroom I think 3 or 4 times throughout the night. But it's a 3hr hold. This is crazy!! 
Since I ovulated so early praying everything will be ok. Deethehippy brought up a point that if I am pregnant not enough time for a thick enough lining so now I don't know what to think ...kinda worried now. Guess all I can do is wait and see how things go. It will be my 4th CP in a row... i think...if things go badly . Didnt expect to see anything at all yet. 

Have to keep the faith we will get our take home baby soon!!


----------



## Alligator

Oooh good luck @JessaBear36 I do see that line. Fx.



Becomeamum said:


> Don't worry and do what's best for you, if you're head and heart are in the right place and you are making conscious decisions and efforts to change your habits the rest will follow I believe.
> 
> I also worried about being hasty in our decision to TTC due to circumstances not being perfect, such as, I am a returning mature student, studying full time. We live in a one bedroom apartment with one wage plus I receive an allowance. I have 3more years in college to complete my degree and will have to further onto a post graduate before I begin my career at 30odd years of age. But I just didn't want to wait to have it all together, we'll work it all out along the way I'm not going to stress it. My partner has a good trade, he is older with land to build on when we are in a position to do so and as I said I believe it will all work out when we do make efforts to make it pay off in the end.
> 
> I hope this helps you understand you're not alone in those feelings. My family will probably be all talk if it happens with 'what is she thinking'.
> 
> It's my life is what I'm thinking
> :hug:

Thank you for your kind words! You're right - and I know family/friends will come around, it's a new baby afterall. I just worry. Trying to work through all my spending/debt with my husband and parents is overwhelming and making me feel so guilty and ashamed. I do feel like I have a good plan for moving forward. To me looking back is just guilting me more, I know I am in a terrible spot, regardless how I got here. Laying it all out just depresses me and makes me more anxious (which is when I want to go spend money, I know my triggers). For me, just saying 'nope, we need a new plan and here it is' is how I feel better coping moving forward and I think I have done that. I know it's not supposed to be easy and it's my fault but it's still a struggle. I just want it to be like 3 months from now and we can have this all sorted through, a repayment plan in place and moved past the worst of it. I'm considering some debt settlement options which I am hopeful will give us a fresh start. May do damage to my credit for sure, but I can build that back.


----------



## Deethehippy

JessaBear36 said:


> Well ladies here is this mornings test. Not fmu i used the bathroom I think 3 or 4 times throughout the night. But it's a 3hr hold. This is crazy!!
> Since I ovulated so early praying everything will be ok. Deethehippy brought up a point that if I am pregnant not enough time for a thick enough lining so now I don't know what to think ...kinda worried now. Guess all I can do is wait and see how things go. It will be my 4th CP in a row... i think...if things go badly . Didnt expect to see anything at all yet.
> 
> Have to keep the faith we will get our take home baby soon!!
> 
> View attachment 1087099

I didn't mean to worry you hun :hugs: I am a very heavy bleeder each month so maybe my lining would naturally take longer to build back up but that may not be the case for everyone...I'm really not sure exactly how it works. I wish you lots of luck though..that's a good line for sure!


----------



## JessaBear36

Deethehippy said:


> I didn't mean to worry you hun :hugs: I am a very heavy bleeder each month so maybe my lining would naturally take longer to build back up but that may not be the case for everyone...I'm really not sure exactly how it works. I wish you lots of luck though..that's a good line for sure!

It's ok, I'm just hoping things go well if I am in fact pregnant.
Apps says I'd be 3 weeks along today . If things don't work out I'll be taking next cycle off so everything can get back on track.


----------



## Kiwiberry

@JessaBear36 so excited for you!! :happydance:

AFM, I feel like I want to cry. I am scared it will take 2+ years TTC like it did witb my girls :cry:. Mostly with my 1st. I feel so defeated & hate my body.


----------



## JessaBear36

Kiwiberry said:


> @JessaBear36 so excited for you!! :happydance:
> 
> AFM, I feel like I want to cry. I am scared it will take 2+ years TTC like it did witb my girls :cry:.

Dont get to excited yet. We know how this usually goes for me. Praying it won't happen again. We're just over the 2yrs mark ttc..crazy how the years pass by while trying so much. I'm really rooting for you hun!!


----------



## salamander91

Fab line jessa :happydance:


----------



## JessaBear36

salamander91 said:


> Fab line jessa :happydance:

Thanks!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

JessaBear36 said:


> Dont get to excited yet. We know how this usually goes for me. Praying it won't happen again. We're just over the 2yrs mark ttc..crazy how the years pass by while trying so much. I'm really rooting for you hun!!

I don't think I can emotionally handle it again :(. Part of me is like "still early, still a chance". The majority of me is like "you know better, it always turns out the worst for you".


----------



## JessaBear36

Kiwiberry said:


> I don't think I can emotionally handle it again :(. Part of me is like "still early, still a chance". The majority of me is like "you know better, it always turns out the worst for you".

Aww sweetie i feel for you. You do still have a chance. We have to stay positive.


----------



## Deethehippy

Kiwibaby - sometimes it's at our point of giving up that things come good. :hugs:


----------



## JessaBear36

New test..Took this after a cup of tea and 2hr hold. Sample was diluted. I can still see a faint line. Come on baby be there!! Rainy day here so can't get a great picl :rain::coffee:


----------



## Cronkie121

Hey Ladies! I am back for another try. Did the same protocol this month with Clomid days 3-7, Gonal F, and ovidrel trigger with Timed Intercourse. FX'ed this is our cycle. I decided (against RE's advice) to test out the trigger shot and yep, its driving me nuts. Don't know if I will do this again, but hope I don't have to! Here is my progression. I triggered on 8/23 and think ovulation occurred on the 24th based on pains, but could be the 25th based on temps (but i know medicated cycles can skew temps). I thought I might've tested the HCG out on 8 DPT but, now I am second guessing if maybe I drank some water that morning before testing and would've still seen residual trigger. Still have very faint lines and hoping they get darker! Generally testing between 9:30 and 10am each morning.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Becomeamum thank you so much for ure very kind words. Ure so lovely. 
God bless you and ure family to. .I will hopfully be joining u all again very soon. But hoping when I return u have all moved into pregnancy forums. 

Also thank you to @jellybeanxx bless you hon. Im sure the next 3 cycles will fly by. 
Mite even cave and try again sooner but wanna hold of for a while and just give my body a wee break. 
Hopfullly i return I will be finally posting a balzing BFP. 

@JessaBear36 
I see that hon i really hope this is it for you.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Kiwiberry said:


> @JessaBear36 so excited for you!! :happydance:
> 
> AFM, I feel like I want to cry. I am scared it will take 2+ years TTC like it did witb my girls :cry:. Mostly with my 1st. I feel so defeated & hate my body.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## JessaBear36

Cronkie121 said:


> Hey Ladies! I am back for another try. Did the same protocol this month with Clomid days 3-7, Gonal F, and ovidrel trigger with Timed Intercourse. FX'ed this is our cycle. I decided (against RE's advice) to test out the trigger shot and yep, its driving me nuts. Don't know if I will do this again, but hope I don't have to! Here is my progression. I triggered on 8/23 and think ovulation occurred on the 24th based on pains, but could be the 25th based on temps (but i know medicated cycles can skew temps). I thought I might've tested the HCG out on 8 DPT but, now I am second guessing if maybe I drank some water that morning before testing and would've still seen residual trigger. Still have very faint lines and hoping they get darker! Generally testing between 9:30 and 10am each morning.
> View attachment 1087113

I don't know much about trigger shot. Looks like it's fading away like it should. Hope now new tests keep getting darker. Fingers crossed this is your cycle.


----------



## FTale

@Deethehippy Great advice to Kiwibaby! HUGS Sorry AF is rough for you this cycle. She was mean to me on mine as well. I was so put out by the pain, not much blood but the cramps....oooh, my hubby was staring at me in disbelief because I am never like that when it starts. On 6 and 7 dpo I get crazy cramps but thats the norm. Then nothing and I just start bleeding when AF shows. You know Dee, I had heavy bleeding after the Depo shot and found out I had 3 small fibroids too. They said that was the cause but since then to my knowledge the firbroids shrank or some just stopped growing. I think I should go get it looked at again. BIG HUGS for the heaviness to go away so you can be free to go out an about in peace.

@kiwibaby tons sorry for what you are feeling right now. You can't be sure (even though sometimes I swear for myself its over) you won't be preggers unless AF. Keep testing as you wish and will be praying you see a line soon. HUGS

@JessaBear36....OOOh, I see that line. I hope it gets darker and darker. I have not used the new pregmates yet bu the old ones were pretty decent. I think they revamped their sticks to not show the red evaps on the blue strips but now they have those new pink handled ones...at least they look pink to me..lol... Will you do a digital?

@Becomeamum I am the poster child for no patience so you won't get any help here hahahahah. You hold out as long as you need to. I have already lined up my hcg strips and plan to use them all well before they can show a serious line...hehehehe


----------



## FTale

@Cronkie121 That is so strange it was completely gone but its hanging in there!! On a cheapie no less. Prayers it starts to get darker and you won't have to do this testing out of trigger again. I am doing the same. Triggered Sunday night around 8pm so I don't know if that makes me 2 or 3dpt all I know is by the 15th I hope I have a dark second line.

FX!!!


----------



## JessaBear36

@FTale I have sooo...many of these tests and some older pregmate blue handled ones to use up. Might buy a digi later on if i miss AF in a week.


----------



## Suggerhoney

FTale said:


> @Deethehippy Great advice to Kiwibaby! HUGS Sorry AF is rough for you this cycle. She was mean to me on mine as well. I was so put out by the pain, not much blood but the cramps....oooh, my hubby was staring at me in disbelief because I am never like that when it starts. On 6 and 7 dpo I get crazy cramps but thats the norm. Then nothing and I just start bleeding when AF shows. You know Dee, I had heavy bleeding after the Depo shot and found out I had 3 small fibroids too. They said that was the cause but since then to my knowledge the firbroids shrank or some just stopped growing. I think I should go get it looked at again. BIG HUGS for the heaviness to go away so you can be free to go out an about in peace.
> 
> @kiwibaby tons sorry for what you are feeling right now. You can't be sure (even though sometimes I swear for myself its over) you won't be preggers unless AF. Keep testing as you wish and will be praying you see a line soon. HUGS
> 
> @JessaBear36....OOOh, I see that line. I hope it gets darker and darker. I have not used the new pregmates yet bu the old ones were pretty decent. I think they revamped their sticks to not show the red evaps on the blue strips but now they have those new pink handled ones...at least they look pink to me..lol... Will you do a digital?
> 
> @Becomeamum I am the poster child for no patience so you won't get any help here hahahahah. You hold out as long as you need to. I have already lined up my hcg strips and plan to use them all well before they can show a serious line...hehehehe

Ure chart looks amazing hon. Loving that massive temp rise after O. Hope this will be ure cycle. 

@JessaBear36 
Me again. I just wanted to let you know im praying for you hon. Im praying them lines get darker and this is ure forever take home rainbow baby. 
You have been nothing but kind and such a great support to me and I want to do the same for you. 
<3


@Deethehippy 
Were both on the same cycle day. Its a shame im not trying this month but hopfully our cycles stay the same. 
I think my cycle is 28 days long. 
But mostly I hope u get ure BFP. 
Want it so bad for you to hon. 

Good luck to everyone else im keeping it all crossed for u all<3


----------



## JessaBear36

Suggerhoney said:


> Ure chart looks amazing hon. Loving that massive temp rise after O. Hope this will be ure cycle.
> 
> @JessaBear36
> Me again. I just wanted to let you know im praying for you hon. Im praying them lines get darker and this is ure forever take home rainbow baby.
> You have been nothing but kind and such a great support to me and I want to do the same for you.
> <3
> 
> 
> @Deethehippy
> Were both on the same cycle day. Its a shame im not trying this month but hopfully our cycles stay the same.
> I think my cycle is 28 days long.
> But mostly I hope u get ure BFP.
> Want it so bad for you to hon.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else im keeping it all crossed for u all<3

Thanks sweetie, you've helped me out so much too!! keeping me company while I've been TTC. Through both our ups and downs and craziness with seeing lines or not . The losses we had ect. I really hope they find out why you keep having losses. Then you get that blazing positive and sticky baby bean. I will be looking for your updates as you go along later when you try again. I have hope for you!! Also I follow you my friend so will be waiting and watching for news from you on how everything's going .. ♡♡♡


----------



## Deethehippy

Suggerhoney said:


> Ure chart looks amazing hon. Loving that massive temp rise after O. Hope this will be ure cycle.
> 
> @JessaBear36
> Me again. I just wanted to let you know im praying for you hon. Im praying them lines get darker and this is ure forever take home rainbow baby.
> You have been nothing but kind and such a great support to me and I want to do the same for you.
> <3
> 
> 
> @Deethehippy
> Were both on the same cycle day. Its a shame im not trying this month but hopfully our cycles stay the same.
> I think my cycle is 28 days long.
> But mostly I hope u get ure BFP.
> Want it so bad for you to hon.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else im keeping it all crossed for u all<3

Sugger - It's been nice to be on the same cycle as you for a bit. I only wish we could have both got our BFP's together a week ago. My cycles tend to be 32 days so I think we may go out of synch now but you know I am always rooting for you and I hope so bad that the blood results shed light on your losses and maybe give an idea how to help. I do feel like you will get your BFP though one way or the other so hang in there and can't wait for you to be TTC full time again - it won't be long :hugs:<3


----------



## Suggerhoney

Deethehippy said:


> Sugger - It's been nice to be on the same cycle as you for a bit. I only wish we could have both got our BFP's together a week ago. My cycles tend to be 32 days so I think we may go out of synch now but you know I am always rooting for you and I hope so bad that the blood results shed light on your losses and maybe give an idea how to help. I do feel like you will get your BFP though one way or the other so hang in there and can't wait for you to be TTC full time again - it won't be long :hugs:<3


Thank u hon. 
Ure so lovely.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Jessa I see lines!! Fingers and toes crossed for you!! <3


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I've received my opks!, I went with one step and [email protected] Pleased with the [email protected] ones, Femometer are rubbish as always!!.

Fingers crossed for this cycle.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Well this makes me feel a little more hopeful ladies!! Might help some of you as well.

When can I expect a positive HPT if I am pregnant?


----------



## aymz1983

@JessaBear36 didn't even need to zoom in on those lines, fingers crossed they get darker for you! 

@Deethehippy sorry to hear you're in so much pain, I can only imagine how hard that must be. I cry with papercuts! I hope it eases very soon

@Cronkie121 hoping those lines darken again soon for you :) 

@Kiwiberry you're not out until you're out, I can understand it's hard but fingers crossed that line comes soon

Apologies if I missed anyone, I hope everyone is doing well today. AFM 2dpo, sore bbs today which I had 2dpo onwards last cycle but this evening my nipples bloody hurt. They are so sore. Like, if I was a week ahead I would be very very excited sore. But I'm not :roll: so that's frustrating. Otherwise I feel ok, busy at work I guess so hopefully it will help the time pass....


----------



## tbfromlv

Cronkie121 said:


> Hey Ladies! I am back for another try. Did the same protocol this month with Clomid days 3-7, Gonal F, and ovidrel trigger with Timed Intercourse. FX'ed this is our cycle. I decided (against RE's advice) to test out the trigger shot and yep, its driving me nuts. Don't know if I will do this again, but hope I don't have to! Here is my progression. I triggered on 8/23 and think ovulation occurred on the 24th based on pains, but could be the 25th based on temps (but i know medicated cycles can skew temps). I thought I might've tested the HCG out on 8 DPT but, now I am second guessing if maybe I drank some water that morning before testing and would've still seen residual trigger. Still have very faint lines and hoping they get darker! Generally testing between 9:30 and 10am each morning.
> View attachment 1087113

Fingers crossed it gets darker! When I did IVF, my trigger never fully went negative, just started darkening! 

AFM I thought I was like 20 dpo and Having weird cycle but today I have loads of EWCM and a positive OPK! So I’m super late Oing (but hey, I’ve never been regular!) but I am much more confident that I’m ovulating now. Phew! I assume tomorrow will be O day. So that puts me at sept 13 for testing!


----------



## FTale

@Suggerhoney thank you so much. :friends:You are a bucket full of sweetness. I am sitting here feeling old and silly for even trying to have a baby. Yet I keep having to shake myself back to the reality that some times we have to fight a little harder for the things we want in life. And at 43 I still have lil fight left in me.:bodyb:

@xMissxZoiex I agree femometer is rubbish. At least for me. On Amazon saw folks raving about them here and there. I can't see how. Well I hope you have a good O here soon!! Hugs

@tbfromlv Congrats on Oing!! I will put you down for the 13th FX!! 

@aymz1983 sorry for the confusing early sore bbs. Not sure what it means. On some cycles I get sore ones on 3dpo then thats it. Lets me know I for sure ovulated. But I know I've read some women get the sore bbs early on and it just continues into bfp. Not something I would want but for a bfp...hey , sign me up. 
I'm a 2dpo as well. Gonna be a long week!!


----------



## Bump288

Hey ladies just wanted to pop in here to update. Had blood hcg done today and will have an appt with my dr. Tomorrow . After 2 days of spotting... and now 2 days without I’m still getting bfps ( 18 dpo) but they haven’t progressed much and are pretty light so I don’t have much hope for this pregnancy but Hoping for some insight tomorrow at my appt . Good luck to everyone this month I hope we all are blessed ❤️


----------



## FTale

@Bump288 :( so so sorry Bump...Thank you for keeping us in the loop and Prayers for answers at your appt to help guide you to a stickybean when you are ready. HUGS


----------



## JessaBear36

Bump288 said:


> Hey ladies just wanted to pop in here to update. Had blood hcg done today and will have an appt with my dr. Tomorrow . After 2 days of spotting... and now 2 days without I’m still getting bfps ( 18 dpo) but they haven’t progressed much and are pretty light so I don’t have much hope for this pregnancy but Hoping for some insight tomorrow at my appt . Good luck to everyone this month I hope we all are blessed ❤️

I'm sorry bump228 I didn't realize you were going through this. Hope you get some answers soon . How many weeks along are you. Sounds like little over 4 week's?
Good luck with blood tests.


----------



## JessaBear36

@aymz1983 thank you.. I hope so too!


----------



## Bump288

JessaBear36 said:


> I'm sorry bump228 I didn't realize you were going through this. Hope you get some answers soon . How many weeks along are you. Sounds like little over 4 week's?
> Good luck with blood tests.

4 weeks 4 days . Thank you ❤️


----------



## Kiwiberry

Bump288 said:


> Hey ladies just wanted to pop in here to update. Had blood hcg done today and will have an appt with my dr. Tomorrow . After 2 days of spotting... and now 2 days without I’m still getting bfps ( 18 dpo) but they haven’t progressed much and are pretty light so I don’t have much hope for this pregnancy but Hoping for some insight tomorrow at my appt . Good luck to everyone this month I hope we all are blessed ❤️

Awwww :hugs: sorry to hear you're going through this. I have everything crossed & hope in the end everything turns out ok <3.


----------



## tbfromlv

@Bump288 i hope everything is ok! 


Just wanted to share this beauty and I hope we all end up with an HPT this good and better lol


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay, good luck!


----------



## Kiwiberry

tbfromlv said:


> @Bump288 i hope everything is ok!
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share this beauty and I hope we all end up with an HPT this good and better lol
> 
> View attachment 1087132

Lovely :), good luck hun!! :dust:


----------



## Becomeamum

Bump288 said:


> 4 weeks 4 days . Thank you ❤️

 :hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2:
<3 Best wishes for you and bean <3
:hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2:
:hug:


----------



## Becomeamum

10dpo today, slight cramping/twinges in lower abdomen less than prominent in contrast to yesterday.

Long weekend AHEAD waiting to see if AF shows Monday.

If I had HPT here at home, I can safely say I would not be able to maintain patience so avoiding going anywhere near the chemist until then! Will probably pick one up Monday though.

It will be the day of expected period so could I get a clear blue digital response?? Would it be strong enough


----------



## Becomeamum

tbfromlv said:


> @Bump288 i hope everything is ok!
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share this beauty and I hope we all end up with an HPT this good and better lol
> 
> View attachment 1087132

Good luck!!
:dust:


----------



## FTale

@Becomeamum Yes at 10dpo I see bfps on cbe digi. Its suppose to be early like 5 or 6 days like frer. Everyones hcg grows at different rate. I would do line test for faint line before reaching for digi. I ordered one the other day just in case.

I really hope you test bfp on Monday if you do test. :hugs:

Trigger Shot Testing

Did trigger Sunday and this morning my tests were lighter finally. I did Our Baby Test brand, Easy @ Home and the mega cheapie Femometer(total forgot I had it..lol)

They got a tad bit darker as they dried but the last one is def not an early testing strip. I imagine I have lots of the Pregnyl (10,000) shot still left in me and it barely registered. This whole cycle has been weird so my hopes are not high. I will be floored if I end up pregnant. :huh:

Thank you all for looking!!


----------



## Becomeamum

Just Web browsing and daydreaming of getting that :bfp:

As it's TTC baby #1 for me, I'm thinking of ways to tell OH the good news and (Fx for the day to arrive sometime in the near future)

I found these mugs on Next


I was thinking about getting up in the morning and making us tea in these two cute cups and waiting (hoping he notices first) lol, for a reaction

Anyway just passing the time for us ladies, just wondering what creative ways you have thought about or is the stick statement enough??

:dust:


----------



## Becomeamum

FTale said:


> @Becomeamum Yes at 10dpo I see bfps on cbe digi. Its suppose to be early like 5 or 6 days like frer. Everyones hcg grows at different rate. I would do line test for faint line before reaching for digi. I ordered one the other day just in case.
> 
> I really hope you test bfp on Monday if you do test. :hugs:
> 
> Trigger Shot Testing
> 
> Did trigger Sunday and this morning my tests were lighter finally. I did Our Baby Test brand, Easy @ Home and the mega cheapie Femometer(total forgot I had it..lol)
> 
> They got a tad bit darker as they dried but the last one is def not an early testing strip. I imagine I have lots of the Pregnyl (10,000) shot still left in me and it barely registered. This whole cycle has been weird so my hopes are not high. I will be floored if I end up pregnant. :huh:
> 
> Thank you all for looking!!
> View attachment 1087140

I'm still a little new to the lingo here what does trigger test mean? Sorry this is my first time on these threads, I'm learning as I go along please forgive me, 

are these ovulation tests or HPT??


----------



## FTale

@Becomeamum...lol..the stick is proof but I love watching hubbys get surprised. And that is one fun way to do it!! That will open his eyes for sure!


----------



## FTale

Becomeamum said:


> I'm still a little new to the lingo here what does trigger test mean? Sorry this is my first time on these threads, I'm learning as I go along please forgive me,
> 
> are these ovulation tests or HPT??

A Trigger Shot is a shot full of the hormone HCG. Docs prescribe it to you to release eggs (booster for growth too) from your ovaries at a certain time in your cycle. Normally during medicated cycles like Intrauterine Insemination or IVF. You can also get it with timed intercourse too not always with assistance in the doc office with introducing sperm into body to meet the egg.

So its the opposite. I am testing to see if the HCG leaves my body from the shot then hopefully returns to let me know I actually got pregnant. If by lets say 11 dpo, I still haven't gotten any kind of second line then I will call it a day. I have triggered before and by that day if no line then no pregnancy. Its a roller coaster but I don't mind at this point.

Hope that helps. Please ask any thing at all. Love to help. HUGS


----------



## Becomeamum

FTale said:


> A Trigger Shot is a shot full of the hormone HCG. Docs prescribe it to you to release eggs (booster for growth too) from your ovaries at a certain time in your cycle. Normally during medicated cycles like Intrauterine Insemination or IVF. You can also get it with timed intercourse too not always with assistance in the doc office with introducing sperm into body to meet the egg.
> 
> So its the opposite. I am testing to see if the HCG leaves my body from the shot then hopefully returns to let me know I actually got pregnant. If by lets say 11 dpo, I still haven't gotten any kind of second line then I will call it a day. I have triggered before and by that day if no line then no pregnancy. Its a roller coaster but I don't mind at this point.
> 
> Hope that helps. Please ask any thing at all. Love to help. HUGS

OK I've been well educated and updated there thank you! 

I'm hoping for the best possible outcome that it works out well for you and hubby!! It's amazing the ways and means available to bring little lives into our worlds. A blessing and a curse trying sometimes too lol


----------



## FTale

@Becomeamum....OH YOU SAID it well. It will all frazzle your nerves with trying to jump on the right train to that bfp. My hubby has always been like 'don't show me your tests, just tell me when you are'. He can't handle what we go through each month with testing and checking cm...lol...He just wants to know if it worked finally. In a kind way though. I know he feels bad its taking us a while but he has made it clear many times that what he has is enough if we never get to welcome a child of his own into the world. That helps so much at the end of a cycle when AF is poking her rotten face in my life..ugh. Well, lets do our best to keep AF out of the party!! lol


----------



## Becomeamum

FTale said:


> @Becomeamum....OH YOU SAID it well. It will all frazzle your nerves with trying to jump on the right train to that bfp. My hubby has always been like 'don't show me your tests, just tell me when you are'. He can't handle what we go through each month with testing and checking cm...lol...He just wants to know if it worked finally. In a kind way though. I know he feels bad its taking us a while but he has made it clear many times that what he has is enough if we never get to welcome a child of his own into the world. That helps so much at the end of a cycle when AF is poking her rotten face in my life..ugh. Well, lets do our best to keep AF out of the party!! lol

That's really a beautiful way to be in life. Satisfied with what you have! Praise to your hubby. My OH sees it similarly also, he's happy with me and that's enough. And I'm broody as hell, he has always been 'ready' for whatever comes our way once I was sure he said he didn't mind to wait until I had thought things through thoroughly as I'm still in college and younger with a whole life ahead of me as he puts it. I'd like that life ahead to include a little one or two, maybe three.. Hehe :lol:

First time TTC will see if the big plan is ready to be set in motion but I won't get too caught up on it either for fears you push away the thing you want most. Does anyone ever think this way?


----------



## FTale

@Becomeamum our hubbys think a like. OH my goodness to be young again and with my now husband, oh yeah, I would spend more time with just us and then try for kiddos later down the line. My age is the only reason why I have been pushing ttcing over just enjoying ourselves and oue 10 year old daughter through donor sperm when I was in my early 30s. We love each other so much and if we do not get pregnant I see alot of movie watching, yard adventures (into doing projects of all kinds...lol)

"First time TTC will see if the big plan is ready to be set in motion but I won't get too caught up on it either for fears you push away the thing you want most. Does anyone ever think this way?"

....uh huh, feel this way all the time then ovulation starts coming up and I toss that fear on the back burner. I am sure others do to. Ok, let me quit hogging the thread. I'm up early before work putting off doing actual exercise. I love chatting but better go find some thing warm to drink and stretch at least. HUGS FX for when you test...:happydance:


----------



## Deethehippy

At our (me and OH) ages I think a second line on a stick would be enough to make us elated just by itself, although my OH isn't into faint lines..when I had my chemical/s he was like 'lets wait until it's a proper line' and I guess he was right in a way. I just want a proper dark BFP line and take home baby one more time before I hit menopause. I do feel bad because I have 4 wonderful children wanting a last one but the broodiness is overwhelming..maybe our bodies realise 'it's now or never' as we get towards the point of no return.


----------



## Kiwiberry

I have 1 FRER left & "want" to wait till at least what I guess would be 13/14 DPO. Part of mr wants to take it right now though, I'm just scared I would waste it :(. FF says I'm around 11 DPO.


----------



## Deethehippy

Kiwiberry said:


> I have 1 FRER left & "want" to wait till at least what I guess would be 13/14 DPO. Part of mr wants to take it right now though, I'm just scared I would waste it :(. FF says I'm around 11 DPO.

Do you have any cheap tests you could try in the meantime?


----------



## Kiwiberry

Deethehippy said:


> Do you have any cheap tests you could try in the meantime?

Not at the moment, oh is at work and I'm home with the kids so I can't really go out and get any.


----------



## Kiwiberry

I think I'm stuck waiting until Sunday sadly :(


----------



## SugarNSpice27

Kiwiberry said:


> I think I'm stuck waiting until Sunday sadly :(

And then you'll be 15 DPO :) Waiting sucks though, I am rubbish at it!!!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

SugarNSpice27 said:


> And then you'll be 15 DPO :) Waiting sucks though, I am rubbish at it!!!!

14 DPO I think, but AF is due Monday so I'm just super confused about this cycle and FF predictions.


----------



## JessaBear36

So Faint come on darker lines!! Orig and tweaked pic


----------



## Kiwiberry

JessaBear36 said:


> So Faint come on darker lines!! Orig and tweaked pic
> 
> View attachment 1087154
> View attachment 1087155

I definitely see that! I'm so excited for you!! :yipee:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Today I'm feeling a little nauseous and definitely moody. I know this probably could be PMS but normally it's not to this extent for me if at all. Usually I don't even get any PMS symptoms, at least not any that make me want to cry over everything.


----------



## JessaBear36

Kiwiberry said:


> I definitely see that! I'm so excited for you!! :yipee:

Thanks can't wait to see your next test. Good luck crying and moody is a sign for me. Hope it is for you!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see something faint. Good luck!


----------



## FTale

My cell won't let me look at pics real well righy now but prayers its gets darker for you!!!


----------



## Cheyenne O.

Hey everyone!! This is so exciting!! I am currently in my TWW, 5DPO to be exact, and plan on testing September 7th as that’s the earliest I’ll be able to test with a first response! The wait is killing me since I have almost every pregnancy symptom there is! 

Baby dust to you all!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Cheyenne O. said:


> Hey everyone!! This is so exciting!! I am currently in my TWW, 5DPO to be exact, and plan on testing September 7th as that’s the earliest I’ll be able to test with a first response! The wait is killing me since I have almost every pregnancy symptom there is!
> 
> Baby dust to you all!!

 Good luck :)


----------



## Cheyenne O.

Bevziibubble said:


> Good luck :)

Thanks so much!!


----------



## FTale

*WELCOME !!!!* @Cheyenne and Blessings for your test on the 7th!!!! 

What symptoms do you have compared to your normal tww ones....please tell??? I am a symptom junkie...hehehe


----------



## Cheyenne O.

Than


FTale said:


> *WELCOME !!!!* @Cheyenne and Blessings for your test on the 7th!!!!
> 
> What symptoms do you have compared to your normal tww ones....please tell??? I am a symptom junkie...hehehe


----------



## Cheyenne O.

FTale said:


> *WELCOME !!!!* @Cheyenne and Blessings for your test on the 7th!!!!
> 
> What symptoms do you have compared to your normal tww ones....please tell??? I am a symptom junkie...hehehe

Thank you!!! I have extreme fatigue, consistent headache, more CM than normal after ovulation, cramping, Lightheadedness and Nausea. All of the symptoms are extremely rare for me


----------



## Kiwiberry

@Cheyenne O. Welcome!!! Lots of baby :dust: coming your way!!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Cheyenne O. said:


> Thank you!!! I have extreme fatigue, consistent headache, more CM than normal after ovulation, cramping, Lightheadedness and Nausea. All of the symptoms are extremely rare for me

I'm having all of those symptoms as well, except fatigue, that seems to be Mia today lol. I'm jist going to assume I drink too much coffee to keep myself from getting my hopes up :?


----------



## Cheyenne O.

Kiwiberry said:


> I'm having all of those symptoms as well, except fatigue, that seems to be Mia today lol. I'm jist going to assume I drink too much coffee to keep myself from getting my hopes up :?

wow hoping the best for the both of us!! When are you going to test?


----------



## Kiwiberry

Cheyenne O. said:


> wow hoping the best for the both of us!! When are you going to test?

Tested at 10 DPO, only saw a faint line in my imagination. Testing again Sunday, should be 14 DPO. Not sure on DPO though, just going based on FF prediction.


----------



## FTale

Can't ignore symptoms like those ladies. I have them as of today but its only because of this darn trigger shot. So oh boy!! I got every crossed for bfps for you all!!

Normally if I have symptoms at all they stop at 8dpo and nothing. So I will be keeping an eye out on if the feelings persist past 10 dpo at least since that's when the trigger should be out of my system completely. Meanwhile, I am going to nap until I hear a work email ding ....hehehehe.

HUGS all


----------



## Pot_pie

Kiwiberry said:


> Today I'm feeling a little nauseous and definitely moody. I know this probably could be PMS but normally it's not to this extent for me if at all. Usually I don't even get any PMS symptoms, at least not any that make me want to cry over everything.

PMT (and then a missed AF), was my only pregnancy symptom!!! Why these symptoms have to be so similar, I will never understand! Poor design LOL


----------



## JessaBear36

Symptoms sound great ladies. Hope to see lots of BFPs soon!!


----------



## Alligator

I feel like it's such an exciting time for everyone testing soon...can't wait! My AF is due in a few days, I'm on CD26 and usually have 28-30 day cycles, so I am hoping early next week. This is a dud cycle and we didn't even DTD around O time haha! So, AF will arrive :) 

I've decided to take it easy, I won't be temping next cycle, but I will probably use OPK but just DTD when we want, maybe every other day, and see what happens. We are NTNP mostly, but I like to know what my body is up to :) I also don't want to buy many more new tests. I will order a bulk batch of cheapies (I've put that in my budget) and I think I have 1 FRER and a couple digitals left, so no choice to wait for a positive cheapy! We'll see what happens. In some ways I think we should wait a few months but in others...let's just see, it may take a few months anyway.


----------



## Cheyenne O.

Yes it’s so crazy how every


Pot_pie said:


> PMT (and then a missed AF), was my only pregnancy symptom!!! Why these symptoms have to be so similar, I will never understand! Poor design LOL

Yes it’s so crazy how every woman experiences early pregnancy so different! I am super in tune with my body (I clearly feel the ovulation pains each month) and swear I felt the implantation process the other day. It will be interesting to see how everything plays out for everyone!


----------



## Cheyenne O.

Kiwiberry said:


> Tested at 10 DPO, only saw a faint line in my imagination. Testing again Sunday, should be 14 DPO. Not sure on DPO though, just going based on FF prediction.

yes I suppose it depends on how long your cycle is. My cycle is pretty short so I think I’ll be fine to test 6 data before my next period but we shall see!! Keep us updated!!


----------



## Miss Phoenix

Pot_pie said:


> PMT (and then a missed AF), was my only pregnancy symptom!!! Why these symptoms have to be so similar, I will never understand! Poor design LOL

Absolutely! I’ve not been TTC for very long as we weren’t planning #2 until recently and almost every month I’d panic I was pregnant because my approaching period symptoms are very similar to early pregnancy (headaches, mood swings, cramp, funny twinges in my belly, bloating)! Now that we are actually TTC it will be an interesting TWW trying not to get my hopes up/panic at everything... [-o&lt;:-k


----------



## MrsKatie

@Kiwiberry the weepiness was my first telltale sign. My friend and husband called it. I was convinced I wasn’t pregnant but when I was so weepy they both got suspicious!

@FTale i have been following your story and I am rooting so hard for you. You are so kind and supportive and I want you to have your rainbow so badly! Your husband sounds like a gem, mine feels the same way. Such a gift.

@Alligator good plan, I hope this next month is your lucky one <3

@JessaBear36 those aren’t even faint! Those are super lines!! How many dpo are you?

@Suggerhoney i will be waiting and anticipating your return. Hugs, honey.

@Deethehippy sooooo much baby dust sweetie. The baby fever cannot be denied. I want this so much for you.

Hi and hugs to anyone I missed!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Kiwiberry said:


> I'm having all of those symptoms as well, except fatigue, that seems to be Mia today lol. I'm jist going to assume I drink too much coffee to keep myself from getting my hopes up :?

 Good luck!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Cheyenne O. said:


> yes I suppose it depends on how long your cycle is. My cycle is pretty short so I think I’ll be fine to test 6 data before my next period but we shall see!! Keep us updated!!

My cycle is 32-35 days.
10 DPO is still pretty early no matter cycle length though, 10 DPO is 10 DPO ya know. If you test then & get a bfn, don’t get discouraged. Most likely it's just too early. Most women don't get anything till 12 DPO+, i mean an obvious line, not a squinter that you wonder is even there or not.


----------



## Kiwiberry

I wish you lovely ladies the best! I will come back and post again after I get my son down for a nap! <3


----------



## Alligator

FWIW with my daughter I didn't get a SUPER FAINT (like, barely there) positive on FRER until the evening of 10dpo. Morning it was stark white. my cheapies took FOREVER to turn positive, like 3 days later, 13ish dpo. And it was incredibly faint. So 10dpo is definitely still early days!


----------



## FTale

@MrsKatie blaming the tears on the trigger shot but thank you a million times over.


----------



## Sarah Pearce

Hello ladies sorry to put this picture up i had my positive ovulation test on cd18 i have just gone to the toilet and found this on my pants


----------



## FTale

@Sarah Pearce Hi there, what dpo are you now? That looks like Implantation bleeding but not sure how far along you are in your cycle. Do you normally spot?


----------



## Sarah Pearce

FTale said:


> @Sarah Pearce Hi there, what dpo are you now? That looks like Implantation bleeding but not sure how far along you are in your cycle. Do you normally spot?

I got my positive ovulation test on cd 18 and yes i always get implantation bleeding here is my ff canlander


----------



## topazicatzbet

Hey ladies I'm moving over. Started spotting tonight so tom will be cd 1 and I'm gonna say I will be testing the 30th.


----------



## Becomeamum

Welcoming all new ladies with warm :hug: & baby :dust:

@Kiwiberry I'm also 10DPO with fears that it's too early to get a trusted conformation so I really hope the wait until Sunday is worth it!! I feel your excruciating painful wait girl we're in this together :hugs2:

@Cheyenne O. Also testing on Monday 7th September. Testing buddies!! 

@FTale we're in the positive party that has no intention of inviting the witch!! :finger:

Delighted to see all those lovely pregnancy symptom vibes happening here, hoping we all catch em from here on :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Sorry if I missed anyone. Great to see the group grow!! :kiss:


----------



## Nixnax

hi ladies,

Just popping in to say hi :hi:

I'm still stalking you all and wishing you lots of luck. 

@JessaBear36 lots of luck coming your way for darker lines.

AFM - im six weeks today. Have a scan in Tuesday, i can't wait.


----------



## FTale

Sarah Pearce said:


> I got my positive ovulation test on cd 18 and yes i always get implantation bleeding here is my ff canlander
> 
> View attachment 1087175

I had a look at your chart and it seems you are about 1 or 2dpo so most likely just hormonal bleeding. I have had it at 3dpo but not quite that much. IB normally happens anyway from 6dpo or 8dpo. So you you believe your O to be right then you have a couple days yet to test positive. And I know its hard to wait....lol... . Keep us posted on how you are doing and when you plan to test. HUGS



topazicatzbet said:


> Hey ladies I'm moving over. Started spotting tonight so tom will be cd 1 and I'm gonna say I will be testing the 30th.

Hey there, sorry AF is approaching. :sad1: BIG HUGS..I'll put you down for the 30th for testing.


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> Just popping in to say hi :hi:
> 
> I'm still stalking you all and wishing you lots of luck.
> 
> @JessaBear36 lots of luck coming your way for darker lines.
> 
> AFM - im six weeks today. Have a scan in Tuesday, i can't wait.

Congrats on your scan date!!! Woop!! Woop!! Can't wait for you to see your lil bubba. :yipee:


----------



## Sarah Pearce

FTale said:


> I had a look at your chart and it seems you are about 1 or 2dpo so most likely just hormonal bleeding. I have had it at 3dpo but not quite that much. IB normally happens anyway from 6dpo or 8dpo. So you you believe your O to be right then you have a couple days yet to test positive. And I know its hard to wait....lol... . Keep us posted on how you are doing and when you plan to test. HUGS
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there, sorry AF is approaching. :sad1: BIG HUGS..I'll put you down for the 30th for testing.

Thank you @FTale


----------



## Becomeamum

@Nixnax :yipee: blessings to you and your bean. Xx What a wonderful time for you, how are you feeling? :hugs2:


----------



## Bevziibubble

topazicatzbet said:


> Hey ladies I'm moving over. Started spotting tonight so tom will be cd 1 and I'm gonna say I will be testing the 30th.




Good luck for testing :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Nixnax said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> Just popping in to say hi :hi:
> 
> I'm still stalking you all and wishing you lots of luck.
> 
> @JessaBear36 lots of luck coming your way for darker lines.
> 
> AFM - im six weeks today. Have a scan in Tuesday, i can't wait.


Good luck for your scan! :)


----------



## tdog

Hey ladies still hanging around here well actually I'm stalking you all :rofl: sending lots of :dust: to you all xx

I have my 13 week scan and genetics testing next wed 9th so can't wait :) xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

tdog said:


> Hey ladies still hanging around here well actually I'm stalking you all :rofl: sending lots of :dust: to you all xx
> 
> I have my 13 week scan and genetics testing next wed 9th so can't wait :) xx


Good luck for your scan! :) Did you tell your DH yet? I can't remember if you said or not x


----------



## Alligator

Ladies I can't remember if I said on the August (or maybe July? LOL) thread but my SIL did IVF a little bit ago now, her beta blood tests have been somewhat slow to rise (not quite doubling but not slow enough to be certain it's a loss) and she just had a scan (she's around 7w, maybe 6w5d as she thinks she implanted later) and there was a little babe with a 122 heartbeat!!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## Bevziibubble

Alligator said:


> Ladies I can't remember if I said on the August (or maybe July? LOL) thread but my SIL did IVF a little bit ago now, her beta blood tests have been somewhat slow to rise (not quite doubling but not slow enough to be certain it's a loss) and she just had a scan (she's around 7w, maybe 6w5d as she thinks she implanted later) and there was a little babe with a 122 heartbeat!!! <3 <3 <3


That's wonderful news! <3


----------



## Deethehippy

tdog said:


> Hey ladies still hanging around here well actually I'm stalking you all :rofl: sending lots of :dust: to you all xx
> 
> I have my 13 week scan and genetics testing next wed 9th so can't wait :) xx

Thanks for stalking us...I like it when familiar faces stick around  Good luck with your appointment! Let us know how it all goes.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

LADIES I'm SOOOO BORED waiting to ovulate LOL


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Thank goodness gracious I do not have any pee sticks.

cause i wanna pee on sticks.

5DPO. like WHY?! i know better. This is why I do not order tests early!


----------



## Becomeamum

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> Thank goodness gracious I do not have any pee sticks.
> 
> cause i wanna pee on sticks.
> 
> 5DPO. like WHY?! i know better. This is why I do not order tests early!

This made me smile so much! Thankful for our sanity by avoiding eye strained stresses from scanty lines hoping that it's all worth the wait!! FX hun. Have you set yourself up with a time to test?

@xMissxZoiex Hello darling, my name is also Zoe, we spell a little differently but so nice to meet you!!! Passing the time can help with fun conversations. Do you know your name meaning? #justforfun :hug:

Ladies I'm still trying to get used to my way around here and tried to quote multiple threads to reply to more but I'm still rusty here. Anyone willing to help me get up to date on how to do this would be greatly appreciated! :hug:


----------



## Becomeamum

tdog said:


> Hey ladies still hanging around here well actually I'm stalking you all :rofl: sending lots of :dust: to you all xx
> 
> I have my 13 week scan and genetics testing next wed 9th so can't wait :) xx

Happy you get to see your baba soon. Also that your sticking around waiting for us to board the train :dance:


----------



## JessaBear36

I'm at it again ...:comp: I need to stay off Amazon :rofl:

I just ordered 25 Accumed hpt strips will be here by Sunday and 6 clearblue they will be here next week. Woot woot. Not buying anymore this month or next .. Still have a lot of the pregmate brand left to use till then. lol.

I have no control over testing and buying more .


----------



## Kiwiberry

Ladies I got OH to get me 2 cheap tests & a middle priced one!! Going to take one when he gets home!! I'll post a pic, 11 DPO (of course not 100% on that) in the PM. Praying for even a squinter that others can see too [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

I couldn't stand the wait. Especially with all the "symptoms" I'm having.


----------



## JessaBear36

Kiwiberry said:


> Ladies I got OH to get me 2 cheap tests & a middle priced one!! Going to take one when he gets home!! I'll post a pic, 11 DPO (of course not 100% on that) in the PM. Praying for even a squinter that others can see too [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> I couldn't stand the wait. Especially with all the "symptoms" I'm having.

Hooray can't wait FX FX[-o&lt;:wohoo:<3


----------



## Becomeamum

All the best with testing @Kiwiberry Fx can't wait to see:dance:

@JessaBear36 Fx for you're testing too. Good luck! Hope you get your fix for peeing on a stick sooner than you think :winkwink:


----------



## tdog

Awww thank you ladies :flower: @Bevziibubble yey and he just turned round and went 'your kidding' I was like erm nope we did try for baby now your in disbelief :shrug: got Heidi a cute vest tho :) xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Turns out i was able to get 3 more FR & 2 walmart cheapies!! :happydance: I think it's the regular FR not the FRER, will know when he gets home.


----------



## Becomeamum

Best of luck hun you're well excited I see. I am too for you! :wohoo:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Am I imagining that 2nd line on the FR??? I wish pictures picked up what eyes do.
11 DPO in the PM (I think)


----------



## Becomeamum

I can't be sure hun but I am new to being eyes for extra lines. This is my 1st time TTC and the beginning of the journey on these threads. And what a wild journey it is but I wouldn't change the support for the world and all I can say is I have all Fx for you're :bfp:

You got loads of time for :bfp: to present itself :howdy:xx


----------



## Becomeamum

Kiwiberry said:


> Am I imagining that 2nd line on the FR??? I wish pictures picked up what eyes do.
> 11 DPO in the PM (I think)
> 
> View attachment 1087181
> View attachment 1087184

Hoping there's a miss communication between what appears on the camera and reality of your stick <3


----------



## Becomeamum

Becomeamum said:


> Hoping there's a miss communication between what appears on the camera and reality of your stick <3

Still hope for more experienced eyes to take a gaze also hun. Positive vibes all the way over to you


----------



## Kiwiberry

@Becomeamum it's ok, don't stress, I'm probably imagining it & there's nothing actually there.


----------



## Becomeamum

Kiwiberry said:


> @Becomeamum it's ok, don't stress, I'm probably imagining it & there's nothing actually there.

You're just eager and that's what you want so you go looking for it but I bet it will appear when you least expecting it ;)


----------



## JJB2

Kiwiberry said:


> Am I imagining that 2nd line on the FR??? I wish pictures picked up what eyes do.
> 11 DPO in the PM (I think)
> 
> View attachment 1087181
> View attachment 1087184

I do see it!


----------



## JessaBear36

@Kiwiberry not seeing much, but my eyes are tired. If others see it too must be me. Good luck if u test fmu. But I did get a line on the tweaked test I did for u other day.


----------



## FTale

@Kiwiberry i thought I saw some thing on the lil purple one but otherwise they are a bit blurry on my screen. FX whatever you can see irl gets darker. Stalking you!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

tdog said:


> Awww thank you ladies :flower: @Bevziibubble yey and he just turned round and went 'your kidding' I was like erm nope we did try for baby now your in disbelief :shrug: got Heidi a cute vest tho :) xx
> 
> View attachment 1087180



Aww so sweet!


----------



## Nixnax

Becomeamum said:


> @Nixnax :yipee: blessings to you and your bean. Xx What a wonderful time for you, how are you feeling? :hugs2:

Thank you. Im feeling quite good at the moment. Just dog tired. No sickness yet. I had no symptoms in my tww, I had more symptoms in cycles where I wasn't pregnant. Doesn't feel real yet.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Something is catching my eye :)


----------



## Deethehippy

@Kiwiberry - can’t see much yet but FX if you Can see it in real life. Hope it gets darker soon.

@Becomeamum - I’m not that technically minded myself. What was it you wanted to do? You can reply to people’s comments by pressing Quote at the bottom.


----------



## FTale

Updating on Trigger test out. FMU was super dilute but the winner was [email protected] Line came up strong and fast. It beat out osom that took a while to develop. Osom is a tad darkers now but at 5 min like the pic was faint. I highly recommend easy at home. My blue handle Our Baby Test brand was bfn for like 3 minutes almost. I thought there was no way hcg was out of my system that fast. Which is why I used others.

So the Wondfo test is a baby dust brand that is wider. Expensive but easier to read but took a while to show but has dried just as dark as the [email protected] after pic taken.

Well there you go! Cheap tests are all you really need if you are wondering what to buy. I will get one frer in that comes with a digital but won't use it till late next week if I see any promising lines on other tests.

*HAPPY FRIDAY!!!!!! 



*


----------



## Becomeamum

Nixnax said:


> Thank you. Im feeling quite good at the moment. Just dog tired. No sickness yet. I had no symptoms in my tww, I had more symptoms in cycles where I wasn't pregnant. Doesn't feel real yet.

That's a confidence booster that you had no symptoms for TWW. We're all happy to see that here I'm sure! 
I
hope you have opportunity to give yourself rest where possible whilst cooking your lil bun xx I wish you all the best hun.

@Deethehippy I seen a multi quote option where I could reply to many at the one time but can't seem to be able to get round it. Anyway I'm picking up my way round a little better, we won't sweat the small stuff hehe


HAPPY FRIDAY @FTale
:yipee:

Countdown begins for me.
3days until I test :bunny:


----------



## FTale

Becomeamum said:


> That's a confidence booster that you had no symptoms for TWW. We're all happy to see that here I'm sure!
> I
> hope you have opportunity to give yourself rest where possible whilst cooking your lil bun xx I wish you all the best hun.
> 
> @Deethehippy I seen a multi quote option where I could reply to many at the one time but can't seem to be able to get round it. Anyway I'm picking up my way round a little better, we won't sweat the small stuff hehe
> 
> 
> HAPPY FRIDAY @FTale
> :yipee:
> 
> Countdown begins for me.
> 3days until I test :bunny:

Hahahaha...luv the bunny..FX for you testing!!! Hugs


----------



## Kiwiberry

Taken a few hours later, I feel like it got slightly darker? I have 2 tests left, saving for Sunday & Monday. Top tests are last night, bottoms are now, put next to each other for comparison.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Kiwiberry said:


> Am I imagining that 2nd line on the FR??? I wish pictures picked up what eyes do.
> 11 DPO in the PM (I think)
> 
> View attachment 1087181
> View attachment 1087184


Not seeing much just yet hon but I know how hard it is to catch vvv faint lines. 
Thought maybe something was catching my eye on the Frer but not sure if its just the vvv faint grey line they already have on them b4 u use it. 
Good luck. I really hope when u next test its a BFP. 



FTale said:


> Updating on Trigger test out. FMU was super dilute but the winner was [email protected] Line came up strong and fast. It beat out osom that took a while to develop. Osom is a tad darkers now but at 5 min like the pic was faint. I highly recommend easy at home. My blue handle Our Baby Test brand was bfn for like 3 minutes almost. I thought there was no way hcg was out of my system that fast. Which is why I used others.
> 
> So the Wondfo test is a baby dust brand that is wider. Expensive but easier to read but took a while to show but has dried just as dark as the [email protected] after pic taken.
> 
> Well there you go! Cheap tests are all you really need if you are wondering what to buy. I will get one frer in that comes with a digital but won't use it till late next week if I see any promising lines on other tests.
> 
> *HAPPY FRIDAY!!!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1087186
> *

Thanks for sharing this hon. I have the [email protected] hpt think im onto my 4th box of them now and they gave me lines with my chemicals. The best cheapie tests I've used so far is a brand called Sweetyfox they were the first tests to tell me I was pregnant back in July. 
Then the following day all tests had lines. 
I've tried out quite a few ICs since February and the sweetyfox are my favourite right now. 
I used to love frer but I hate it that they already have a v v v faint grey line b4 u even test. 
I find with most ICs as well that they all have v v v faint shadows even when not pregnant. 
The sweetyfox ones are practically stark white when negatives but even they have the very slightest hint of a shadow but not as bad as some of the others. 
The [email protected] ones always give a faint shadow. 
But with my 3 chemicals they did give faint pink lines. The shadows on them are grey in colour and really faint. 
I've ordered some Pregmate O and HPT tests never used them b4 but something was drawing me to them so I thought I wud order some. There coming from America so they won't be here until around the 17th September but we can't try this month anyway so it dont really matter. 
Good luck hon I hope this is ure month.



JessaBear36 said:


> @Kiwiberry not seeing much, but my eyes are tired. If others see it too must be me. Good luck if u test fmu. But I did get a line on the tweaked test I did for u other day.

Hello hon how's ure tests now? I hope they are getting darker. I have prayed for you hon. 

AFM
Cd7 and still spotting but very lightly. 
Looks like in going go ovulate at a really good time instead of supper early and I can even try.:-(

I feel so left out. 
Everyone on here is all excited about trying and testing and I just feel like I dont belong because we can't try this cycle. 
Im still temping but haven't done any OPKs yet. I just dont have the urge like I normoly do. 
I just feel like we'll we can't try so what's the point. 
I cud release a really good egg and its just gonna get waisted. 

Im not sure if I can hold off untill December now. 
I really feel sad that I can't try this cycle let alone leaving it untill December which feels like ages away. 

I keep thinking what if one of these 3 eggs is the ONE. 
And if we're not trying I cud potentially miss the boat all together. 
It feels like I'm just gonna chuck 3 possibly decent eggs down the drain. 
Am I being silly,? 

Now contemplating trying again next cycle in October but really not sure 100% 

I know this sounds weird but I really didn't want a summer due date. 
It gets so hot here in the summer now that its unbearable and we do not have Air con. 
Our houses here are designed for more cold weather so In the summer time my house is like a sauna. 
I wud be worried about having a newborn baby and trying to keep it cool when its 30+c and there's no where to get away from it. 
We have fans but they do nothing on very hot days. They just seem to blow the hot air around. 
My eldest daughter was born in August and that summer was so hot and at night I cudnt sleep. I had to wet towels with cold water and drape them over me. 

With me im not aloud to go the full 40 weeks im only able to go to 37 or 38 weeks at a push. 

So for instance if fall pregnant in October id be due in July but will have baby in June 
And if I fall in Nov I'd have baby in July. 

Dec wud be August but I do find here that our hotest time is June and July. And then August can be hot but is changeable and usually by the end is alot cooler esp at night. 

So even waiting untill Dec, yes I wud be due in September but wud have baby toward the end of August. 

Anyway moving forward im now wondering if im being really stupid and with my age etc I just worry about getting pregnant and staying pregnant with a healthy baby rather then when id be due. 

By the way im not a fan of summer one bit. I just dont like it when its to hot and there's no way of getting away from it. 

Sorry for the rant but my main reasons for leaving it untill December or Jan was so I wudnt have to take care of a newborn when its very very hot. Its not nice bring heavily pregnant in the summer but I wud put up with that just to have a baby but its the worry of keeping that tiny baby cool. Because there not aloud to over heat. 

Another thing with me id be in hospital for a good week after giving birth and the thought of being stuck in a hot sweaty stuffy ward is just urghhhhh. 

Sorry for the rant ladies I just dont know what to do. 
What wud you all do in my situation? .
Please be honest. 
I definitely can't try this cycle because of the bloodtests but I can try in October if I want to. 

Put ureselves in my shoes

If u were coming up to 41 and DH 45 nearly 46(May) 
TTC for over 6 months with 3 early losses. 
A son 1 year old 

What wud u all do? 

I know only I can make the decision myself and ive still got plenty of time to decide. 
But was just curious on all ure thoughts. 

Hubby wants me to give my body a good rest but I explained to him how I feel, I cud be throwing 3 good possible the ONE egg away. 

Am I being stupid? 
Am being selfish. 
I want to be pregnant again so badly and have my rainbow baby, so am I being to silly over the whole summer due date thing? 

I know most people love the summer but I dont. I love autumn winter im odd lol. 

Id also like to add that this baby we are trying for will be my last so thats another reason I wanted to leave if as long as I though possible so it's not all over with in a blink if an eye.

I will be so happy if and when I do fall pregnant but ill also feel a bit sad that it will be my last. 

Rant over
Sorry such a long post but I just had to get it out and ask ure thoughts. 
DH is no good at this sort of stuff. 
LOL. 

Also I know im completely jumping the gun in assuming im gonna fall pregnant but if I am u can't ure bottom dollar it will be in October or November and I'll be due when its boiling hot. 

Be ok if we had air con but we don't have it here. 

OK OK OK rant now over. 

Really need ure advice ladies. 
So sorry for the very very long post


----------



## Suggerhoney

Kiwiberry said:


> Taken a few hours later, I feel like it got slightly darker? I have 2 tests left, saving for Sunday & Monday. Top tests are last night, bottoms are now, put next to each other for comparison.
> 
> View attachment 1087188
> View attachment 1087191
> View attachment 1087192




Kiwiberry said:


> Taken a few hours later, I feel like it got slightly darker? I have 2 tests left, saving for Sunday & Monday. Top tests are last night, bottoms are now, put next to each other for comparison.
> 
> View attachment 1087188
> View attachment 1087191
> View attachment 1087192


Im definitely seeing something v v v faint on them Frer hon. I cant tell if there is colour but there's definitely something faint there. 
Think something is catching my eye on the cassette one to hon. 
The frer tho definitely can see a really faint line. Does it have colour in person? 

Catching v v faint lines on camera is so hard. 
With chemicals my tests in person as clear as day, esp the clear blue but when I uploaded them on here the lines were sooo much fainter. 

Excited for ure next tests hon. 
I hope this is the start of ure BFP


----------



## FTale

@Kiwiberry sorry sweety just not picking up on my end. I want to see them so bad too. Please keep testing and showing us. Fx !!!

@Suggerhoney I feel the same way. Nothing about your rant was wrong or stupid. Thats how we have been trying for so lone. I couldn't bare thw thought of mising "the egg". Its given me time work on my egg quality. And meet with docs and do tests/get new meds, all in the name of' I'm old and dont have time to waste'....try again as soon as you are ready. Try for whatever season baby you want. You are not being silly. You are being very responsible in that taking care of a baby in the heat is horrble BUT if you have to then you do. We are all here to support you and if you did say something off thw wall these mamas would be sure to steer you right :winkwink:

Hugs....its ok to worry and let it out. We all need to. Good medicine I say.

Also, is sweetyfox on uk amazon? I order from uk amazon from time to time.


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Tread carefully with those FRERs. The bubbly/bumpy control line is notorious for false positive results. I hope that isn't the case, but I'd want a positive with progression or on another brand before I'd trust that.


----------



## JessaBear36

Ugh lots of dimples on this 1 but still seeing a line.
(7-9dpo) ..another rainy day . So I upped the saturation a bit so easier to see..maybe?.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it when I zoom in


----------



## Kiwiberry

@JessaBear36 I do see something!! Fx <3
@MrS. MaBrEy thanks for the heads up sweetie!

I did some digging and found my old tests photos from when I was testing to see if I was pregnant with my son. I didn't actually get a visible positive test until the day AF was due. When I read through the post I made, it was kind of like what's happening now. Most were not able to see it, but some did see something very very faint. Maybe my body is just not the type of body that can test early?


----------



## Kiwiberry

@FTale thank you love, your support means a lot to me even if things end in failure on my end :hugs:


----------



## JessaBear36

Just took this one and stupid me over saturated it with pee:dohh:


----------



## Kiwiberry

JessaBear36 said:


> Just took this one and stupid me over saturated it with pee:dohh:
> 
> View attachment 1087201
> View attachment 1087202

I definitely know how that feels! I do that a lot with the tests that come in a cassette!


----------



## Suggerhoney

FTale said:


> @Kiwiberry sorry sweety just not picking up on my end. I want to see them so bad too. Please keep testing and showing us. Fx !!!
> 
> @Suggerhoney I feel the same way. Nothing about your rant was wrong or stupid. Thats how we have been trying for so lone. I couldn't bare thw thought of mising "the egg". Its given me time work on my egg quality. And meet with docs and do tests/get new meds, all in the name of' I'm old and dont have time to waste'....try again as soon as you are ready. Try for whatever season baby you want. You are not being silly. You are being very responsible in that taking care of a baby in the heat is horrble BUT if you have to then you do. We are all here to support you and if you did say something off thw wall these mamas would be sure to steer you right :winkwink:
> 
> Hugs....its ok to worry and let it out. We all need to. Good medicine I say.
> 
> Also, is sweetyfox on uk amazon? I order from uk amazon from time to time.


Thank you for reading all that hon and getting back to me and being so understanding.
Its so hard isn't the ttc.
I guess when I get this cycle out the way I will then know what to do.
If I new I still have a good few months or years left yet then I wudnt mind waiting at all. But its just the unknown and the worry im gonna throw away a egg that cud potentially be the one.
I really wanted my due date to around October. November. December, January or February or even March but that hasn't worked out.
If I leave it untill Dec and then I fall in December id be due at the beginning of September but wud have baby towered the end of August and its not so hot then.
Be hard being very heavily pregnant all over the summer but at least by the time the baby is born it wud be alot cooler esp at night.
It seems we get very very hot June and July and then mid August it changes Auntumnal.

At the same time its not always boiling the whole of summer sometimes it can get a little chilly and rain etc.
Our weather is so balmy here in the south of England.
But its taking that risk.
I don't completely hate the summer I like it being around 22c and being able to sit in the garden. It's just when it starts getting 25 and up and the humidity here is so bad.
But next summer cud be a complete wash out.
I dought it tho it seems like it gets hotter and hotter every year.
Uhhhh I dont know what to do. I wish I cud fast forward to December.
September October November and December is my favourite time of year and I normoly find it flys by but because waiting to ttc it feels like its dragging.

Im the uk hon so I brought my SweetyFox tests off amazon.
There only about 7 quid for 50 tests. Bargain.

Never used pregmate b4 but looking forward to trying them out.
Im getting 50 opks and 30 pregnancy tests.
Still got loads of sweety fox left.
And some [email protected] and mommed and one-step.
Also had 1 CB digi
2 CB with the cross.
1 Frer but just ordered 2 more so will have 3.
And then I'll have the pregmate tests as well. So I'll plenty of tests to keep me going.
Im not ordering any more pregnancy tests now.
Ive just done a OPK and completely negative on CD7.
My normol O is around day 13 14 but with my April and June Chemical I ended up O way to early on CD8.
Managed to fall pregnant again in July even tho I O on cd 8 but it was another chemical.

Had a few pregnancy symptoms last cycle but don't think i was pregnant. My period has been normol no clots like with the chemicals so my body has already had 1 month break and now its having another month break so I can try again in October but its just the whole summer due date thing that's putting me off.
Im sure by the end of this cycle I wud of made up my mind.
Anxous about these blood results.:shrug:





JessaBear36 said:


> Just took this one and stupid me over saturated it with pee:dohh:
> 
> View attachment 1087201
> View attachment 1087202

I see it hon. Are they normily that close together on that brand? 
I've never gotten lines like that b4 10dpo so I hope its a really good sign for you. 
Have u progressed? 
I really hope this is it for you hon.
I always hate getting faint lines and then the waiting for them to progress is just horrible.. 
U have been in my thoughts and my prayers and I pray this is ure extra sticky rainbow [-o&lt;


----------



## FTale

@JessaBear36 I can see the shadow in the dye run set but the new tests are rubbish from what I read. I personally still want to order them while the trigger is in my system just to see what a line looks like on them because I am confused.

Ugh. I wish tests were as good as they were back 5 years ago. I'd see so many true early positives now these companies seem to focus on making test strips that give evaps. You can't count on a faint line anymore just urks me. :x

HUGS


----------



## Kiwiberry

I think I might be out ladies :(. My cervix is low and feels like the tip of a nose.


----------



## SugarNSpice27

Suggerhoney said:


> Not seeing much just yet hon but I know how hard it is to catch vvv faint lines.
> Thought maybe something was catching my eye on the Frer but not sure if its just the vvv faint grey line they already have on them b4 u use it.
> Good luck. I really hope when u next test its a BFP.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing this hon. I have the [email protected] hpt think im onto my 4th box of them now and they gave me lines with my chemicals. The best cheapie tests I've used so far is a brand called Sweetyfox they were the first tests to tell me I was pregnant back in July.
> Then the following day all tests had lines.
> I've tried out quite a few ICs since February and the sweetyfox are my favourite right now.
> I used to love frer but I hate it that they already have a v v v faint grey line b4 u even test.
> I find with most ICs as well that they all have v v v faint shadows even when not pregnant.
> The sweetyfox ones are practically stark white when negatives but even they have the very slightest hint of a shadow but not as bad as some of the others.
> The [email protected] ones always give a faint shadow.
> But with my 3 chemicals they did give faint pink lines. The shadows on them are grey in colour and really faint.
> I've ordered some Pregmate O and HPT tests never used them b4 but something was drawing me to them so I thought I wud order some. There coming from America so they won't be here until around the 17th September but we can't try this month anyway so it dont really matter.
> Good luck hon I hope this is ure month.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello hon how's ure tests now? I hope they are getting darker. I have prayed for you hon.
> 
> AFM
> Cd7 and still spotting but very lightly.
> Looks like in going go ovulate at a really good time instead of supper early and I can even try.:-(
> 
> I feel so left out.
> Everyone on here is all excited about trying and testing and I just feel like I dont belong because we can't try this cycle.
> Im still temping but haven't done any OPKs yet. I just dont have the urge like I normoly do.
> I just feel like we'll we can't try so what's the point.
> I cud release a really good egg and its just gonna get waisted.
> 
> Im not sure if I can hold off untill December now.
> I really feel sad that I can't try this cycle let alone leaving it untill December which feels like ages away.
> 
> I keep thinking what if one of these 3 eggs is the ONE.
> And if we're not trying I cud potentially miss the boat all together.
> It feels like I'm just gonna chuck 3 possibly decent eggs down the drain.
> Am I being silly,?
> 
> Now contemplating trying again next cycle in October but really not sure 100%
> 
> I know this sounds weird but I really didn't want a summer due date.
> It gets so hot here in the summer now that its unbearable and we do not have Air con.
> Our houses here are designed for more cold weather so In the summer time my house is like a sauna.
> I wud be worried about having a newborn baby and trying to keep it cool when its 30+c and there's no where to get away from it.
> We have fans but they do nothing on very hot days. They just seem to blow the hot air around.
> My eldest daughter was born in August and that summer was so hot and at night I cudnt sleep. I had to wet towels with cold water and drape them over me.
> 
> With me im not aloud to go the full 40 weeks im only able to go to 37 or 38 weeks at a push.
> 
> So for instance if fall pregnant in October id be due in July but will have baby in June
> And if I fall in Nov I'd have baby in July.
> 
> Dec wud be August but I do find here that our hotest time is June and July. And then August can be hot but is changeable and usually by the end is alot cooler esp at night.
> 
> So even waiting untill Dec, yes I wud be due in September but wud have baby toward the end of August.
> 
> Anyway moving forward im now wondering if im being really stupid and with my age etc I just worry about getting pregnant and staying pregnant with a healthy baby rather then when id be due.
> 
> By the way im not a fan of summer one bit. I just dont like it when its to hot and there's no way of getting away from it.
> 
> Sorry for the rant but my main reasons for leaving it untill December or Jan was so I wudnt have to take care of a newborn when its very very hot. Its not nice bring heavily pregnant in the summer but I wud put up with that just to have a baby but its the worry of keeping that tiny baby cool. Because there not aloud to over heat.
> 
> Another thing with me id be in hospital for a good week after giving birth and the thought of being stuck in a hot sweaty stuffy ward is just urghhhhh.
> 
> Sorry for the rant ladies I just dont know what to do.
> What wud you all do in my situation? .
> Please be honest.
> I definitely can't try this cycle because of the bloodtests but I can try in October if I want to.
> 
> Put ureselves in my shoes
> 
> If u were coming up to 41 and DH 45 nearly 46(May)
> TTC for over 6 months with 3 early losses.
> A son 1 year old
> 
> What wud u all do?
> 
> I know only I can make the decision myself and ive still got plenty of time to decide.
> But was just curious on all ure thoughts.
> 
> Hubby wants me to give my body a good rest but I explained to him how I feel, I cud be throwing 3 good possible the ONE egg away.
> 
> Am I being stupid?
> Am being selfish.
> I want to be pregnant again so badly and have my rainbow baby, so am I being to silly over the whole summer due date thing?
> 
> I know most people love the summer but I dont. I love autumn winter im odd lol.
> 
> Id also like to add that this baby we are trying for will be my last so thats another reason I wanted to leave if as long as I though possible so it's not all over with in a blink if an eye.
> 
> I will be so happy if and when I do fall pregnant but ill also feel a bit sad that it will be my last.
> 
> Rant over
> Sorry such a long post but I just had to get it out and ask ure thoughts.
> DH is no good at this sort of stuff.
> LOL.
> 
> Also I know im completely jumping the gun in assuming im gonna fall pregnant but if I am u can't ure bottom dollar it will be in October or November and I'll be due when its boiling hot.
> 
> Be ok if we had air con but we don't have it here.
> 
> OK OK OK rant now over.
> 
> Really need ure advice ladies.
> So sorry for the very very long post


Aww hun :) I think you're totally going about things the right way. You are listening to your body and the doctors and I'm sure you'll have some answers (and /or a BFP) soon!

I was TTC originally for over 4 years for my first and I finally went for some tests (they weren't forthcoming and I was desperate to get PG). The tests revealed not very much but then I pushed again for someone to check for endo and I did have that! To this day, I'm not sure why they didn't investigate that first, being on of the chief causes of unexplianed infertility, but I suspect it had something to do with money :(

On your side is the fact you have aleady had children and you CAN get pregnant unassisted - this is BIG! Your body is able to conceive naturally and carry to term. I'm so sorry that you had three CPs in a row (I had one back in January too) - that is certainly going to affect you and your confidence but it is that which has made the doctors focus on you to help figure out if there is any one thing causing them. It _could_ be egg quality, although many women (including myself, to my surprise) get pregnant in their 40s with no issue. I've also had many friends who have overcome even bigger obstacles and had babies (blocked tubes, pre early menopause etc).

So.....I'm waffling here, sorry! You're doing amazingly and you're doing all the right things. My advice would be to try to take things one day at a time; have the tests, try again when you're ready. If, after the tests, you fancy a rest, take one. A month rest here and there isn't going to make a difference but it might help you feel more yourself again.

Lots and lots of love xxx


----------



## JessaBear36

lines I been getting seem to be in the same place every time so I'm guessing it's right. Same test 30mins later. I have some accumed and clear blue on the way. Just to confirm these are indeed positive. Not getting excited just yet. But it's the darkest 1 so far. Keeps getting darker as it dries.. So I'm happy for now.


----------



## Suggerhoney

JessaBear36 said:


> Just took this one and stupid me over saturated it with pee:dohh:
> 
> View attachment 1087201
> View attachment 1087202


Hahahaha:rofl: dont worry we have all done that at some point i know I have lol. 
I dropped one down the toilet once lol:dohh:

That line is so easy to see. It looks like that brand has the lines more closer together than other brands. 
But I can see that line easily. 
I hope they do get darker. 

I've ordered some pregmate ovulation and pregnancy tests. Like 50 OPKs and 30HPTs. 
Never used them b4 but for a few months I've been drawn to them and I dont know why. 
So I caved and ordered some of amazon and they shud be here in another week or so. 
Dought ill be able to use them this cycle because I prob wud of ovulted by the time they arrive. 
My normal Ovulation is around day 13 14 (with exception to the chemicals that made me ovulate very very early on cd8) 

But even tho I had pregnancy symptoms last cycle I do not think I was pregnant. 
My AF was just normol, no clots or anything and not as heavy as it was with my chemical in July so I really think we just didn't catch last cycle. 
So my ovulation this cycle will be day 13 14. 
Can't try this cycle tho because of the bloodtests but thinking of maybe trying again next cycle or im gonna hold off untill December. 
I'll be able to try out then pregmate tests then. 

In a weird way im kind of glad we didn't catch last cycle 
Because I now know I have a 28 day cycle and not 26 like I thought. 

Anyway keeping it all crossed for u hon. 
Im rooting for you and praying this one is a supper extra healthy sticky rainbow beanie. 

Ure have to stay in the testing threads so I can see how ure getting on hon. 
I hate it when ladies on here get there BFPS and then go off into the pregnancy forums and we don't here from them. 
I always like to know how everyone is getting on even in there pregnancy. 
I'd miss u as well because u have been nothing but so kind and helpful to me. 
So please make sure u keep in touch and keep popping by and let us know how ure doing. 
:friends:


----------



## JessaBear36

Kiwiberry said:


> I think I might be out ladies :(. My cervix is low and feels like the tip of a nose.

Oh no I hope not =( stay away af


----------



## Kiwiberry

JessaBear36 said:


> Oh no I hope not =( stay away af

Thanks, but I don't have high hopes anymore. I'm probably not even going to test again and just wait for AF to show up. I wish you and all of you other lovely ladies best of luck! :dust:


----------



## JessaBear36

Suggerhoney said:


> Hahahaha:rofl: dont worry we have all done that at some point i know I have lol.
> I dropped one down the toilet once lol:dohh:
> 
> That line is so easy to see. It looks like that brand has the lines more closer together than other brands.
> But I can see that line easily.
> I hope they do get darker.
> 
> I've ordered some pregmate ovulation and pregnancy tests. Like 50 OPKs and 30HPTs.
> Never used them b4 but for a few months I've been drawn to them and I dont know why.
> So I caved and ordered some of amazon and they shud be here in another week or so.
> Dought ill be able to use them this cycle because I prob wud of ovulted by the time they arrive.
> My normal Ovulation is around day 13 14 (with exception to the chemicals that made me ovulate very very early on cd8)
> 
> But even tho I had pregnancy symptoms last cycle I do not think I was pregnant.
> My AF was just normol, no clots or anything and not as heavy as it was with my chemical in July so I really think we just didn't catch last cycle.
> So my ovulation this cycle will be day 13 14.
> Can't try this cycle tho because of the bloodtests but thinking of maybe trying again next cycle or im gonna hold off untill December.
> I'll be able to try out then pregmate tests then.
> 
> In a weird way im kind of glad we didn't catch last cycle
> Because I now know I have a 28 day cycle and not 26 like I thought.
> 
> Anyway keeping it all crossed for u hon.
> Im rooting for you and praying this one is a supper extra healthy sticky rainbow beanie.
> 
> Ure have to stay in the testing threads so I can see how ure getting on hon.
> I hate it when ladies on here get there BFPS and then go off into the pregnancy forums and we don't here from them.
> I always like to know how everyone is getting on even in there pregnancy.
> I'd miss u as well because u have been nothing but so kind and helpful to me.
> So please make sure u keep in touch and keep popping by and let us know how ure doing.
> :friends:

Dont you worry I'm not going anywhere !! Think on some of them the testing window seems smaller so maybe that's why some of them are closer together. I'm not really sure lol. I have my hope for you that u will get ur healthy baby soon after you ttc again. Hope getting the blood panels back will give you some answers.


----------



## JessaBear36

Kiwiberry said:


> Thanks, but I don't have high hopes anymore. I'm probably not even going to test again and just wait for AF to show up. I wish you and all of you other lovely ladies best of luck! :dust:

Keep me posted friend!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

SugarNSpice27 said:


> Aww hun :) I think you're totally going about things the right way. You are listening to your body and the doctors and I'm sure you'll have some answers (and /or a BFP) soon!
> 
> I was TTC originally for over 4 years for my first and I finally went for some tests (they weren't forthcoming and I was desperate to get PG). The tests revealed not very much but then I pushed again for someone to check for endo and I did have that! To this day, I'm not sure why they didn't investigate that first, being on of the chief causes of unexplianed infertility, but I suspect it had something to do with money :(
> 
> On your side is the fact you have aleady had children and you CAN get pregnant unassisted - this is BIG! Your body is able to conceive naturally and carry to term. I'm so sorry that you had three CPs in a row (I had one back in January too) - that is certainly going to affect you and your confidence but it is that which has made the doctors focus on you to help figure out if there is any one thing causing them. It _could_ be egg quality, although many women (including myself, to my surprise) get pregnant in their 40s with no issue. I've also had many friends who have overcome even bigger obstacles and had babies (blocked tubes, pre early menopause etc).
> 
> So.....I'm waffling here, sorry! You're doing amazingly and you're doing all the right things. My advice would be to try to take things one day at a time; have the tests, try again when you're ready. If, after the tests, you fancy a rest, take one. A month rest here and there isn't going to make a difference but it might help you feel more yourself again.
> 
> Lots and lots of love xxx

Awwww hi hon thank u so much for replying. 
Yeah it is good i can definitely still conceive. 
Its just the staying pregnant. 
My son is 1 on the 23rd of this month so I didn't think ttc wud be this hard. 
We fell with him on the first try, I was 39 years old. 
Im now 40 almost 41 and this is by far the longest ive ever had to ttc. 
I have had 3 Misscariges in the past but always managed to get pregnant again rite after. 
I've never had back to back losses untill now. 

I am worried it may be down to bad egg quality because then I guess the chances of me ever having a healthy pregnancy is next to nothing. 
That really worries me. 

I guess I'm hoping if its anything its just something very simple that they can perscribe medication for. 
Or im even more hoping that it was just a case of bad luck. 

Its so hard because if everything comes back normol then im going to worry its something to do with DH. 

At the same time I'm really worried its gonna be something serious and im gonna be told I can't have any more children. 
I hate feeling anxous and worried. 

I've always felt in my gut that will have one more.
But as each month has passed that feeling and hope has almost gone. 

I really hope and pray that I will get my rainbow baby one day. 
I hope its not to late and im to old. 
Im definitely ovulating every month so im hoping and praying thats a good sign [-o&lt;


----------



## Suggerhoney

Kiwiberry said:


> Thanks, but I don't have high hopes anymore. I'm probably not even going to test again and just wait for AF to show up. I wish you and all of you other lovely ladies best of luck! :dust:


Ure definitely not out hon. I wudnt go by cervix because ure cervix will not tell u if u are pregnant or not. 
With my son after I Ovulated my cervix stayed low form and closed and I thought I was out because I kept reading that in early pregnancy the cervix goes high and soft. 

Guess what my cervix stayed low firm and clossed untill I hit 26 weeks pregnant and then it went high. 
So don't u lose that hope just yet hon. 



JessaBear36 said:


> View attachment 1087205
> lines I been getting seem to be in the same place every time so I'm guessing it's right. Same test 30mins later. I have some accumed and clear blue on the way. Just to confirm these are indeed positive. Not getting excited just yet. But it's the darkest 1 so far. Keeps getting darker as it dries.. So I'm happy for now.

Ure lines are great hon esp for how early u are. Praying they keep getting darker and darker.


----------



## FTale

Well, I had an Gyno appt scheduled for the end of October with a new doc. They said they couldn't get me in till then for a basic gyno visit. But if pregnant they would get me in within two weeks for bloods and all. 

Sooooo just now I get a call back that they moved me up to September for an appt!! And on 9dpo no less. So I will get a hcg urine test done per usual and ask them to run a beta to see what my true levels are. And of course fill them in on all of my meds to include trigger shot this cycle. The new doc is suppose to be pretty good.

Wouldn't it be some thing if I ended up pregnant??? Man, I would hit the roof. The last time I triggered I had no hcg in my blood at 11dpt. At the appt I will be 10dpt. Not sure how high of a number would mean pregnant but I'm getting ahead of myself. I might test out the trigger and it not even come back on test at all.

Ok, my dd wants me to play minecraft with her...lol. Will be back later.


----------



## Suggerhoney

FTale said:


> Well, I had an Gyno appt scheduled for the end of October with a new doc. They said they couldn't get me in till then for a basic gyno visit. But if pregnant they would get me in within two weeks for bloods and all.
> 
> Sooooo just now I get a call back that they moved me up to September for an appt!! And on 9dpo no less. So I will get a hcg urine test done per usual and ask them to run a beta to see what my true levels are. And of course fill them in on all of my meds to include trigger shot this cycle. The new doc is suppose to be pretty good.
> 
> Wouldn't it be some thing if I ended up pregnant??? Man, I would hit the roof. The last time I triggered I had no hcg in my blood at 11dpt. At the appt I will be 10dpt. Not sure how high of a number would mean pregnant but I'm getting ahead of myself. I might test out the trigger and it not even come back on test at all.
> 
> Ok, my dd wants me to play minecraft with ther...lol. Will be back later.

Thats awesome they have brought ure appointment forward hon. Im wishing u all the very best.


----------



## Jessylou4

Kiwiberry said:


> Taken a few hours later, I feel like it got slightly darker? I have 2 tests left, saving for Sunday & Monday. Top tests are last night, bottoms are now, put next to each other for comparison.
> 
> View attachment 1087188
> View attachment 1087191
> View attachment 1087192


I can definitely see that!!!!


----------



## aymz1983

@JessaBear36 lines are so easy to see, fx'd they get darker and darker!

@FTale great news on the rescheduled appointment, let's hope the numbers are high enough to mean baby on board!

@Suggerhoney I can imagine it must be such a hard decision to make and I can understand why you are in two minds about it. You have to do what is right for you, and if it means waiting a little extra time then so be it. Maybe you could take it more "relaxed" if that makes sense (can understand if that's hard to do!) with a goal to try again properly in Dec and if it happens before then it happens before. If it doesn't, then you start in Dec as planned. Either way, everyone will be here waiting for you to cheer you on :)

How is everyone else doing? It's Friday at last, whoop. I've had a busy couple of days with work so that's good at passing time and (almost!) forgetting I'm only 4dpo lol.

Nothing new really to report here (but why would there be, it's too early). Some crampy feeling today in the middle - not like the usual pain I have on lhs. Nips are still very sore - more than usual which is annoying. They're supposed to be fine and then get proper sore in a few days, not from 2dpo! It is unusual though so I wondered if maybe I was a couple of days ahead with O. I'd had some mild pains Saturday which is when I noticed some rusty color in cm so attributed that to ovulation - could I have O'd that day or does ovulation spotting mean not much and it can still happen a day or two later? Urg.

Hope everyone is keeping well otherwise!


----------



## Suggerhoney

aymz1983 said:


> @JessaBear36 lines are so easy to see, fx'd they get darker and darker!
> 
> @FTale great news on the rescheduled appointment, let's hope the numbers are high enough to mean baby on board!
> 
> @Suggerhoney I can imagine it must be such a hard decision to make and I can understand why you are in two minds about it. You have to do what is right for you, and if it means waiting a little extra time then so be it. Maybe you could take it more "relaxed" if that makes sense (can understand if that's hard to do!) with a goal to try again properly in Dec and if it happens before then it happens before. If it doesn't, then you start in Dec as planned. Either way, everyone will be here waiting for you to cheer you on :)
> 
> How is everyone else doing? It's Friday at last, whoop. I've had a busy couple of days with work so that's good at passing time and (almost!) forgetting I'm only 4dpo lol.
> 
> Nothing new really to report here (but why would there be, it's too early). Some crampy feeling today in the middle - not like the usual pain I have on lhs. Nips are still very sore - more than usual which is annoying. They're supposed to be fine and then get proper sore in a few days, not from 2dpo! It is unusual though so I wondered if maybe I was a couple of days ahead with O. I'd had some mild pains Saturday which is when I noticed some rusty color in cm so attributed that to ovulation - could I have O'd that day or does ovulation spotting mean not much and it can still happen a day or two later? Urg.
> 
> Hope everyone is keeping well otherwise!


Thats a really good idea. I think If I do decide to try next cycle it will be more like not trying but preventing either but in December will be full steam ahead trying. 
Will see how I feel when I get this cycle and the blood tests out of the way. 
Im only on cd7 at the moment so I still jlhave another 3 to 4 weeks to decide on what to do. 
I guess even it did happen in Oct or Nov it wud just mean that was when It was supposed to happen all along . 

Good luck to you this cycle hon. 
I really hope alot of u get ure BFPs this month and won't need to join the October testing thread. I am keeping it all crossed


----------



## aymz1983

Thanks :) I had a dream last night that I was clutching a piece of paper with my "TH" levels on (for some reason this equated to HCG levels lol) and it was 1 but then a couple days later it was 3. So...at least it had doubled ha. I like to think it's a good omen!

That's a good space of time to think it through properly, at least you know it won't be a rushed decision :)


----------



## JessaBear36

aymz1983 said:


> @JessaBear36 lines are so easy to see, fx'd they get darker and darker!
> 
> @FTale great news on the rescheduled appointment, let's hope the numbers are high enough to mean baby on board!
> 
> @Suggerhoney I can imagine it must be such a hard decision to make and I can understand why you are in two minds about it. You have to do what is right for you, and if it means waiting a little extra time then so be it. Maybe you could take it more "relaxed" if that makes sense (can understand if that's hard to do!) with a goal to try again properly in Dec and if it happens before then it happens before. If it doesn't, then you start in Dec as planned. Either way, everyone will be here waiting for you to cheer you on :)
> 
> How is everyone else doing? It's Friday at last, whoop. I've had a busy couple of days with work so that's good at passing time and (almost!) forgetting I'm only 4dpo lol.
> 
> Nothing new really to report here (but why would there be, it's too early). Some crampy feeling today in the middle - not like the usual pain I have on lhs. Nips are still very sore - more than usual which is annoying. They're supposed to be fine and then get proper sore in a few days, not from 2dpo! It is unusual though so I wondered if maybe I was a couple of days ahead with O. I'd had some mild pains Saturday which is when I noticed some rusty color in cm so attributed that to ovulation - could I have O'd that day or does ovulation spotting mean not much and it can still happen a day or two later? Urg.
> 
> Hope everyone is keeping well otherwise!

Thank you!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

aymz1983 said:


> Thanks :) I had a dream last night that I was clutching a piece of paper with my "TH" levels on (for some reason this equated to HCG levels lol) and it was 1 but then a couple days later it was 3. So...at least it had doubled ha. I like to think it's a good omen!
> 
> That's a good space of time to think it through properly, at least you know it won't be a rushed decision :)


Ooow I wonder if that dream was trying to tell u something.
I had 2 dreams about me getting a BFP, and I did end up getting lines after both those dreams but both were chemical pregnancies sadly.
Ive had 3 since April and that's why I'm having these blood tests done now.

I also had a dream about 2 weeks ago about the vitamins b6 and b12 and when I did some investigating i learnt that these are important when ttc. Esp when u have been trying for quite a long time.
Such a strange dream to have but I was wondering if it was God's way of telling me that is what the problem is.
So I ordered a bottle of B vitamins complex.
I was going to start them this cycle because i wanted to give this cycle one last shot b4 having a wee break, but the nurse doing my bloods said I can't try this cycle because of the blood tests.
So I will start taking the vitamins as soon as we start ttc again.
I cant believe how busy these testing threads have become.
I've been here since February and it was alot quiter back then.
Its so nice to see so many new ladies joining us.
I love it


----------



## FTale

@JessaBear36 Fx you get a good line on those tests. Have you tried one again to see if dye run doesn't happen?

@aymz1983 thank you. It is some kind of fate. Usually I am always hoping to get in on test day so they can feel around or do a test..lol..I didn't even try this time. 2dpo...oh, its going slow ain't it....I'm 4dpo and its like a super long commercial break while watching a really good show. Sounds like you had a good O. Sore nips still is a good sign your hormones have kicked in right nice. Are you doing anything to distract you while you wait to test? I'm thinking of crocheting. I started a blanket a year ago that I stopped. It would be for my rainbow baby or a good lap warmer. Might as well plug at it while I wait. Sending you babydust!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

FTale said:


> @JessaBear36 Fx you get a good line on those tests. Have you tried one again to see if dye run doesn't happen?
> 
> @aymz1983 thank you. It is some kind of fate. Usually I am always hoping to get in on test day so they can feel around or do a test..lol..I didn't even try this time. 2pdo...oh, its going slow ain't it....I'm 4dpo and its like a super long commercial break while watching a really good show. Sounds like you had a good O. Sore nips still is a good sign your hormones have kicked in right nice. Are you doing anything to distract you while you wait to test? I'm thinking of crocheting. I started a blanket a year ago that I stopped. It would be for my rainbow baby or a good lap warmer. Might as well plug at it while I wait. Sending you babydust!!!

That crochet blanket sounds lush hon. 
I've really gotten into reading books and I find that helps distract me. 
I've also been watching the vampire diaries on Netflix. 
On season 4 now and im so hooked. 
But I love my books so much. 
If we do decide to hold off until December im gonna be doing alot of reading and will try and get into some tv series to pass the time.


----------



## JessaBear36

FTale said:


> @JessaBear36 Fx you get a good line on those tests. Have you tried one again to see if dye run doesn't happen?
> 
> @aymz1983 thank you. It is some kind of fate. Usually I am always hoping to get in on test day so they can feel around or do a test..lol..I didn't even try this time. 2pdo...oh, its going slow ain't it....I'm 4dpo and its like a super long commercial break while watching a really good show. Sounds like you had a good O. Sore nips still is a good sign your hormones have kicked in right nice. Are you doing anything to distract you while you wait to test? I'm thinking of crocheting. I started a blanket a year ago that I stopped. It would be for my rainbow baby or a good lap warmer. Might as well plug at it while I wait. Sending you babydust!!!

I've done many over the past few days all faint lines. This is the only time I had the dye run cuz I dipped it to long. Others tests in my ttc journal.


----------



## aymz1983

@Suggerhoney how weird (but good) that you had those dreams, I'm sure that is a way of telling you things and I hope that the vits do their thing for you! It's been my second dream now, dreamt I had my bfp around ovulation so I'm hoping it means something!

@FTale I think working mainly. Been busy the last couple of days and a colleague is now on holiday until Wednesday so I'll be picking up their workload too. Wednesday is the earliest I will allow myself to test so it's a good way to pass the time haha. The blanket sounds fabulous, I wish I could be creative like that. Otherwise I'll just read. I did start watching Supernatural and got into that until they took it off Prime TV so that's a no go atm!


----------



## 3 girlies

This thread moves so fast. I will catch up properly tomorrow. Omg a kitten & puppy....bit of advice...dont do it :rofl: such hard work my kitten has turned into some sort of hunter lion & the puppy is his prey lol. They fight all day with the puppy losing alot! Seriously thinking newborn quads would be easier :rofl: anyway we have to keep the puppy in our room at night as the cat would actually kill him :dohh: & I swear I havent even touched my partner in a week :( feel a bit needy tbh. Only just stopped af &in all honesty I doubt I will even have sex this month, the puppy is amazing though I will add some pics tomorrow hes just a ball of fluff so cute.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Puppies are such hard work. Give me a newborn ANY day of the week instead! 
Cd 5 & still bleeding - thank you CP. anyway no cue of dh will be home for o or not. 
Lots of :dust:


----------



## FTale

@3 girlies / @LuvallmyH OMG...got a kitten a few weeks ago. She turned out to be a HE and HE went from being named Pepper to Cujo, you know that movie where the once nice dog turns evil and starts attacking everyone. He slept with us the first week and cried if we weren't around. Afterwards he got his own room with limited play time with the older cat because he literally tries to bite our older cat's neck in half. The older cat is nice and just hisses, meows loud at him and throws him on the floor then pats at him. :shrug:
We actually wanted a girl kitten to be a friend to our older boy cat but no one knew the dude was a duuuuude....lol He's even angry after being fixed at about 12 or 13 weeks. I have to wear long sleeves and remember not to wiggle my toes when he is around or risk getting kitty teeth under the toenail. :dohh:

Yeah, nope. Tons of work. But nothing like the puppy we tried to rescue. Lets say the puppy won. I returned her and everything we bought. And it took 2 months for my ringer finger to unswell after I slipped in the puppy's pee and fell...hard.

Give me babies anyday 

@LuvallmyH FX you are both home at the same time and that you aren't bleeding. HUGS


----------



## kksy9b

So sorry I haven't been on more so far this month! This week has just been crazy for me. We snuck away for a night to my BIL and SIL lake house. We got up here right at dinner time and we let the kids stay up late to look at the stars. Going to be out on the water and the boat most of the day tomorrow and then back home tomorrow night (the house is only an hour away from where we live). Virtual/homeschooling starts on Tuesday. Once we get a good routine down, I'll be able to hop back on here more to stay up to date with everyone!

Got CH today on FF but not holding much hope for this cycle. I didn't ovulate until CD17 (on a 26 day cycle). Called and talked to my doctor about getting on progesterone to hopefully keep my period from showing up for a few days to give time for any possible implantation (since my LP would only be 9 days if AF shows up on time). But she recommended against it considering how late into my cycle I am and that the likelihood is that it was a bad egg. I don't know. I tend to agree with her on the bad egg front and will just have to see what next week brings. She did mention that she could bring me in to discuss clomid/femera options but I declined for now. We've only been trying a few cycles. If I have another wonky one, I'll go in and get some testing done but for now am okay to just keep trying on our own. So I'm in with a chance honestly mentally have already moved on.

I hope everyone is doing well. For those that AF has gotten I am so so sorry and hope that your next cycle brings you your beautiful BFP <3


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hey ladies, check this out :)
I think I'm around 12 DPO, AF due Monday.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Kiwiberry said:


> Hey ladies, check this out :)
> I think I'm around 12 DPO, AF due Monday.
> 
> View attachment 1087216

I see it!!


----------



## 3 girlies

I see it clearly


----------



## salamander91

Kiwiberry said:


> Hey ladies, check this out :)
> I think I'm around 12 DPO, AF due Monday.
> 
> View attachment 1087216

I see it :dance:


----------



## salamander91

AFM my opks have been lighter since the ones I posted on Sunday. I don't know if my body actually ovulated lol but if it did I'm 5dpo today. I'll probably start testing from Wednesday if I can control myself :shhh:


----------



## tdog

@Kiwiberry I see it very clear a digi should definitely work now xx


----------



## FTale

Congrats @Kiwiberry !!!!!

I can see it. Prayers for it getting darker and darker!!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Thanks ladies for all the support and kindness while I went crazy testing :huvs:

@salamander91 We never really have the patience to wait :haha: FX for you <3

@tdog I'll see if I can get a digi and take it with my last FRER in a couple days. I'll make sure to update you lovely ladies with the results!


----------



## Kiwiberry

FTale said:


> Congrats @Kiwiberry !!!!!
> 
> I can see it. Prayers for it getting darker and darker!!!

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## Becomeamum

Kiwiberry said:


> Hey ladies, check this out :)
> I think I'm around 12 DPO, AF due Monday.
> 
> View attachment 1087216

I see it and I'm so excited for you!! All the best kiwi :cloud9:


----------



## Becomeamum

Countdown :arrow: 2days until testing.

I am busy this weekend with studying/practising virtual Yoga Teacher Training. Today & tomorrow I am preparing to teach my virtual classmates back bend & inversion sequences ahead of my practical in house exams in a fortnight's time.

My OH should be home today at some stage from being working away and he's home for atleast one week. It will be nice to have him back :cloud9:

Testing on Monday but will keep results to myself as AF is due this day also. I want the witch to pass me by before booking an app. In Doctors to confirm then I will share our lovely news with him.

I have had a missed MC before so I'm just a little nervous.. Also didn't DTD on O day so not too confident this time around as it was about 2days prior we DTD. But heck who knows :winkwink:


----------



## Bevziibubble

salamander91 said:


> AFM my opks have been lighter since the ones I posted on Sunday. I don't know if my body actually ovulated lol but if it did I'm 5dpo today. I'll probably start testing from Wednesday if I can control myself :shhh:

 Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Becomeamum

Kiwiberry said:


> Thank you :hugs:

And I'd like to give you a big congratulations as I know how apprehensive you had been when begining with testing. You must be relieved and on cloud 9


----------



## FTale

Becomeamum said:


> Countdown :arrow: 2days until testing.
> 
> I am busy this weekend with studying/practising virtual Yoga Teacher Training. Today & tomorrow I am preparing to teach my virtual classmates back bend & inversion sequences ahead of my practical in house exams in a fortnight's time.
> 
> My OH should be home today at some stage from being working away and he's home for atleast one week. It will be nice to have him back :cloud9:
> 
> Testing on Monday but will keep results to myself as AF is due this day also. I want the witch to pass me by before booking an app. In Doctors to confirm then I will share our lovely news with him.
> 
> I have had a missed MC before so I'm just a little nervous.. Also didn't DTD on O day so not too confident this time around as it was about 2days prior we DTD. But heck who knows :winkwink:

Yay for your hubby being back soon. And wow, you are one busy woman. It all sounds so fun. Wish I could do yoga. As for testing..Hugs...totally understand, :dust: 
All my prayers for a positive test.


----------



## Kiwiberry

@Becomeamum good luck with testing! I have everything crossed for you! I'm glad your husband will be coming home. I bet it's going to be so lovely having him around again. Good luck with your yoga class as well! I know you said you're going to wait to tell your husband, but will you still share the results with us? [-o&lt;

Thanks so much for your sweet words & lovely support :hugs:


----------



## Becomeamum

FTale said:


> Yay for your hubby being back soon. And wow, you are one busy woman. It all sounds so fun. Wish I could do yoga. As for testing..Hugs...totally understand, :dust:
> All my prayers for a positive test.

I had a break from my college degree over the summer and with everything on lock down due to covid I signed up for the Yoga Teacher Training to keep me from going mad as we were also in the WTT period and needed something else to fill my mind. Nothing better than body movement to keep the monkey mind at bay!

Yoga practise is amazing, I started out by watching videos on YouTube, 20min morning stretch or 10min wind down before bed. Helps me physically and mentally with calming the thoughts, grounding myself in a more present moment when I find myself anxiety riddled with obsessing over future possibilities or past experiences.. Centering myself in my body rather than being stuck in my head has been a great tool to help get through life! Eastern philosophy has so much to offer us westerners :rolleyes:

If you're interested I would search an easy beginners YouTube video and just take ten mins to stretch the body and switch up the videos with each day you wish to practise. I know classes can be expensive and sometimes the people in there are complete 'yogis' as a beginner you might feel you want to be at their level and forget why you are attending the class atal. For you.

I hope you give it a go and please let me know you're thoughts!

Anyone else any tips for de stressing the mind whilst on this subject? Bit of a self help junkie myself lol!!

Not married @FTale, as if it matters but happily enjoying where we're at! 2.5years together and TTC already! We had hoped to wait it out one more year. That itch don't listen though xx


----------



## Becomeamum

Kiwiberry said:


> @Becomeamum good luck with testing! I have everything crossed for you! I'm glad your husband will be coming home. I bet it's going to be so lovely having him around again. Good luck with your yoga class as well! I know you said you're going to wait to tell your husband, but will you still share the results with us? [-o&lt;
> 
> Thanks so much for your sweet words & lovely support :hugs:

Definitely in this together with all you girls and regardless of how many lines I see I will post a pic for support from you amazing ladies.

It will be the best support as men just don't understand what you go through during this TWW so I'll leave him out until the big positive news is finalised by the docs. Whenever that may be [-o&lt;

Thank you also Kiwi xx yes having him around this week will be so much support in itself after I test I'd rather not be alone so even though he doesn't know it. Just being here will be more than enough for me (gosh I'm getting emotional) hahaha


----------



## Kiwiberry

Becomeamum said:


> Definitely in this together with all you girls and regardless of how many lines I see I will post a pic for support from you amazing ladies.
> 
> It will be the best support as men just don't understand what you go through during this TWW so I'll leave him out until the big positive news is finalised by the docs. Whenever that may be [-o&lt;
> 
> Thank you also Kiwi xx yes having him around this week will be so much support in itself after I test I'd rather not be alone so even though he doesn't know it. Just being here will be more than enough for me (gosh I'm getting emotional) hahaha

Maybe getting emotional is a sign?? <3
Men really don't understand.... it's ok though, they find ways to support us even if they don't know it. I think I drove Tyler crazy asking him what he saw on my tests over and over again with the same test :rofl:. Then I would tell him he doesn't really see anything and he's just saying it to make me happy or because he really wants another baby....


----------



## Becomeamum

Kiwiberry said:


> Maybe getting emotional is a sign?? <3
> Men really don't understand.... it's ok though, they find ways to support us even if they don't know it. I think I drove Tyler crazy asking him what he saw on my tests over and over again with the same test :rofl:. Then I would tell him he doesn't really see anything and he's just saying it to make me happy or because he really wants another baby....

Omg that's hilarious the poor man!! Well there you go, that's support in itself just letting you ride your own crazy train hahaha! Being emotional could be down to just PMS as witch due in two days too!! 

I'll be just fine I have a safe space here and I've also told my best friend that we are trying so I might even nip over to her for testing day \\:D/


----------



## Kiwiberry

Becomeamum said:


> Omg that's hilarious the poor man!! Well there you go, that's support in itself just letting you ride your own crazy train hahaha!
> 
> I'll be just fine I have a safe space here and I've also told my best friend that we are trying so I might even nip over to her for testing day \\:D/

He does sometimes leave me as the sole passenger on that crazy train! :rofl:

Going over to your best friend's house sounds like a lovely idea. I bet she would absolutely adore that. I wish I lived closer to my best friend, she moved about 1 1/2 hours away. Her girlfriend is really possessive as well, so we don't get to see each other that often. I did send her a text message though! I blew up her phone at 6 a.m. in the morning LOL!

I haven't slept much tonight, my anxiety and excitement is really triggering my insomnia. That's okay though, I'll be able to get a nice nap in with my son (he sleeps with me). Especially after my oldest daughter goes back to her dad's house for the weekend.


----------



## Becomeamum

Kiwiberry said:


> He does sometimes leave me as the sole passenger on that crazy train! :rofl:
> 
> Going over to your best friend's house sounds like a lovely idea. I bet she would absolutely adore that. I wish I lived closer to my best friend, she moved about 1 1/2 hours away. Her girlfriend is really possessive as well, so we don't get to see each other that often. I did send her a text message though! I blew up her phone at 6 a.m. in the morning LOL!
> 
> I haven't slept much tonight, my anxiety and excitement is really triggering my insomnia. That's okay though, I'll be able to get a nice nap in with my son (he sleeps with me). Especially after my oldest daughter goes back to her dad's house for the weekend.

Awh where are you in the world hun? It's Saturday morning here in the Emerald Isle with beautiful sunshine!

That's sad about your BF. The most important things in life are having a steady support group no matter how far they are away from you that you can always reach them in your time of need. Thank god for technology you can even see a familiar face from afar!

When do you plan on telling the children of the house about their new special addition? I have three younger siblings! I was an only child until my parents remarried and began their own little families so the eldest is turning 12 this month, next to her is 9 and with my dad their little one is just 4!! All girls. I hoping to have plenty of babysitting duties from them when the time comes lol


----------



## tdog

Kiwiberry said:


> Thanks ladies for all the support and kindness while I went crazy testing :huvs:
> 
> @salamander91 We never really have the patience to wait :haha: FX for you <3
> 
> @tdog I'll see if I can get a digi and take it with my last FRER in a couple days. I'll make sure to update you lovely ladies with the results!

Yey can't wait to see :wohoo: xx


----------



## salamander91

Becomeamum said:


> Awh where are you in the world hun? It's Saturday morning here in the Emerald Isle with beautiful sunshine!
> 
> That's sad about your BF. The most important things in life are having a steady support group no matter how far they are away from you that you can always reach them in your time of need. Thank god for technology you can even see a familiar face from afar!
> 
> When do you plan on telling the children of the house about their new special addition? I have three younger siblings! I was an only child until my parents remarried and began their own little families so the eldest is turning 12 this month, next to her is 9 and with my dad their little one is just 4!! All girls. I hoping to have plenty of babysitting duties from them when the time comes lol

Where in Ireland are you? I'm originally from England but living in NI now


----------



## Kiwiberry

Becomeamum said:


> Awh where are you in the world hun? It's Saturday morning here in the Emerald Isle with beautiful sunshine!
> 
> That's sad about your BF. The most important things in life are having a steady support group no matter how far they are away from you that you can always reach them in your time of need. Thank god for technology you can even see a familiar face from afar!
> 
> When do you plan on telling the children of the house about their new special addition? I have three younger siblings! I was an only child until my parents remarried and began their own little families so the eldest is turning 12 this month, next to her is 9 and with my dad their little one is just 4!! All girls. I hoping to have plenty of babysitting duties from them when the time comes lol

I live in the US on the East Coast. I will probably tell them after 12 weeks, although it will most likely be sooner because I'm expecting my bump to pop super quick being my 4th pregnancy :shock:. I'm also really short, 5 ft 2 inches (157 cm).


----------



## Becomeamum

salamander91 said:


> Where in Ireland are you? I'm originally from England but living in NI now

I LOVE NI accent!! I'm Rep. South East about an hr down from Dublin. Carlow

Where abouts up North are you?


----------



## Becomeamum

Kiwiberry said:


> I live in the US on the East Coast. I will probably tell them after 12 weeks, although it will most likely be sooner because I'm expecting my bump to pop super quick being my 4th pregnancy :shock:. I'm also really short, 5 ft 2 inches (157 cm).

Awh your teeny tiny hun! I'm only two inches more hehe

I'd love to visit America, myself and OH always said route 66 is def. On the cards some day. I've never been. He's been to Vegas a few times for MMA fights. Not my scene, he says hell go again for his stag! Although he must pop theQ first lol


----------



## Kiwiberry

Becomeamum said:


> Awh your teeny tiny hun! I'm only two inches more hehe
> 
> I'd love to visit America, myself and OH always said route 66 is def. On the cards some day. I've never been. He's been to Vegas a few times for MMA fights. Not my scene, he says hell go again for his stag! Although he must pop a Q first lol

I wish I was two in taller! I hate being short.


----------



## monroea

I know I said I wasn't going to test until later but we all know that was a lie! I'm currently 7 dpo, so let the madness begin. These are from the same test, just differently background and angles.


----------



## salamander91

Becomeamum said:


> I LOVE NI accent!! I'm Rep. South East about an hr down from Dublin. Carlow
> 
> Where abouts up North are you?

I'm in Armagh. My sister in law just qualified as a midwife in the south. She'll be working in drogheda I think.


----------



## FTale

@Becomeamum Its like you read my thoughts. I have tried so hard to find a beginner's youtube to due. I heard it could help with circulation to ovaries. But I couldn't keep up...lol..not very beginnerish. So ended up doing stretches I use to do after a run(when I could..hehehe). By all means send suggestions on what to who to watch. I am very limber but a chunky :laugh2: so some poses may only last a second or two.
I am sorry for writing 'hubby',I paused right after I put it down realizing I didnt really know if that was right. Then thought I should look back to be for sure but it was early n my lazy butt said...naaaahhh you are over thinking. Hit send and go back to sleep:dohh: He will now be referred to as your 'Main Squeeze'....old skool....hehehe Hugs

@monroea 7dpo!! Here we go!! Blessings for a second line soon! Excited for you:dance:


----------



## FTale

salamander91 said:


> AFM my opks have been lighter since the ones I posted on Sunday. I don't know if my body actually ovulated lol but if it did I'm 5dpo today. I'll probably start testing from Wednesday if I can control myself :shhh:

We Dpoing together and it is weird to have a dpo with the same as the date. Making the wait seem longer. Is it just me? lol


----------



## salamander91

FTale said:


> We Dpoing together and it is weird to have a dpo with the same as the date. Making the wait seem longer. Is it just me? lol

I didn't even notice :lol: at least it's easy to remember what dpo we are


----------



## Sarah Pearce

Hello ladies i am really sorry ladies i know i am not very active on baby and bump but i really need help i am 4dpo and i ovulated on cycle day 18 which i got my positive ovulation test on the 1st of september. I am bleeding but not heavy i would say medium flow i am putting my chart up and my temp has not gone down can you ladies please give me some advice thank you ladies


----------



## Kiwiberry

@FTale @salamander91 that's so sweet and amazing that you two have the same cycle! Wouldn't it be even more amazing and adorable if you end up pregnant at the same time!!?

@Sarah Pearce you said it's not heavy bleeding, so is it spotting? It could be implantation bleeding! That could be why your temp is still up too!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

aymz1983 said:


> @Suggerhoney how weird (but good) that you had those dreams, I'm sure that is a way of telling you things and I hope that the vits do their thing for you! It's been my second dream now, dreamt I had my bfp around ovulation so I'm hoping it means something!
> 
> @FTale I think working mainly. Been busy the last couple of days and a colleague is now on holiday until Wednesday so I'll be picking up their workload too. Wednesday is the earliest I will allow myself to test so it's a good way to pass the time haha. The blanket sounds fabulous, I wish I could be creative like that. Otherwise I'll just read. I did start watching Supernatural and got into that until they took it off Prime TV so that's a no go atm!

Its definitely a weird one. I will start taking the vits when we start trying again. I've already been taking vits D and folic acid for 6 months but I cudnt ignore that dream so found some B vitamins on Amazon and brought some.
App they make ure per turn really bright yellow haha.
Wish I was trying this cycle. Im on cd 8 now so will be Ovulating in the next few days.
Never mind I know these bloodtests need to be done.
I can book my 2nd blood panel in as soon as I've Ovulated.
Roughly due AF around the 25th or 26th September but will know for sure when I ovulate because I always have a 15 to 16 day luteal phase.
Mite start trying again next cycle or mite still hold off until around December time. Still not sure yet.
Just hope the bloods don't reveal anything to bad.
Im hoping everything is either normol or its something hormone related that they can give me medication for.
So nervous.
Won't get my results untill the very end of September or early October.
Not sure if they will want to do any more tests after that. But there has to be a reason I keep having chemicals unless it is lack of B vitamins.



3 girlies said:


> This thread moves so fast. I will catch up properly tomorrow. Omg a kitten & puppy....bit of advice...dont do it :rofl: such hard work my kitten has turned into some sort of hunter lion & the puppy is his prey lol. They fight all day with the puppy losing alot! Seriously thinking newborn quads would be easier :rofl: anyway we have to keep the puppy in our room at night as the cat would actually kill him :dohh: & I swear I havent even touched my partner in a week :( feel a bit needy tbh. Only just stopped af &in all honesty I doubt I will even have sex this month, the puppy is amazing though I will add some pics tomorrow hes just a ball of fluff so cute.


OK OK now u have to send us a photo hon.
Kittens and puppies together oh my goodness so funny but hard work. I do love them tho there so cute hehe.




LuvallmyH said:


> Puppies are such hard work. Give me a newborn ANY day of the week instead!
> Cd 5 & still bleeding - thank you CP. anyway no cue of dh will be home for o or not.
> Lots of :dust:


Hugs hon. Im on cd8 but we can't try this cycle because I'm having bloodwork for recurring Misscariges. Was hoping we cud still try but the nurse said no.
Mite be back in October or I mite take a longer break and start trying again in December not sure yet.
This ttc and chemical pregnancies is so hard mentally and physically.
I have been thinking about u hon.
I agree tho give me a newborn anyway over a puppy hahaha. Puppies are so cute but hard work lol.



Kiwiberry said:


> Hey ladies, check this out :)
> I think I'm around 12 DPO, AF due Monday.
> 
> View attachment 1087216

I can see it hon. Fixed for you. Good luck


----------



## Sarah Pearce

Kiwiberry said:


> @FTale @salamander91 that's so sweet and amazing that you two have the same cycle! Wouldn't it be even more amazing and adorable if you end up pregnant at the same time!!?
> 
> @Sarah Pearce you said it's not heavy bleeding, so is it spotting? It could be implantation bleeding! That could be why your temp is still up too!!

It is light bleeding not spotting


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Sarah Pearce said:


> Hello ladies i am really sorry ladies i know i am not very active on baby and bump but i really need help i am 4dpo and i ovulated on cycle day 18 which i got my positive ovulation test on the 1st of september. I am bleeding but not heavy i would say medium flow i am putting my chart up and my temp has not gone down can you ladies please give me some advice thank you ladies
> 
> View attachment 1087226

I’m no expert, but here’s my take based on your chart. First, your chart is super inaccurate because your times are all over the place. (Unless you’re using a sensor of some kind, then disregard this, but I’d suggest changing the mode to show that you’re using a sensor because FF cares if your timing is correct or not). If You disregarded that anomaly temp on CD 11 it looks like you might be 8dpo with a slow rise, but 2dpo or 4dpo isn’t out of the question either. Either way, FF hasn’t recognized it because the pattern just isn’t a super clear indicator. Maybe go in and disregard that CD11 temp and see what changes FF gives you. No help with the bleeding though. Could be implantation...or if you’re 8dpo and it’s heavier it could be a short Luteal phase (easily corrected with a progesterone supplement most of the time!).


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

My Progesterone test is positive (one line is positive...so confusing!) today! It was a dark negative at 5DPO. Now I have proof that I really did ovulate. 

I’m just over here in total shock. I guess low carb really does make you ovulate sometimes. I can’t wait for Monday so I can test. I’m so ready.


----------



## FTale

@MrS. MaBrEy \\:D/ Heck yeah!!! You ovulated!!! Praying your progesterone stays strong and this cycle is bfp.


AFM: Itsva 3 day holiday weekend here in US and I'm gonna take a mini break from the boards to spend time with my family. Will be tuning in on Tuesday hopefully to see some bfps celebrations going on. HUGS ALL:dust:


----------



## Kiwiberry

@MrS. MaBrEy Good luck!! FX for you!!! I bet it feels so good for you knowing that you definitely ovulated! I'm so excited for you! :hapoydance:

@FTale I hope you enjoy your holiday weekend and spending time with your family <3.


----------



## Suggerhoney

FTale said:


> @MrS. MaBrEy \\:D/ Heck yeah!!! You ovulated!!! Praying your progesterone stays strong and this cycle is bfp.
> 
> 
> AFM: Itsva 3 day holiday weekend here in US and I'm gonna take a mini break from the boards to spend time with my family. Will be tuning in on Tuesday hopefully to see some bfps celebrations going on. HUGS ALL:dust:


Have a lovely break hon



MrS. MaBrEy said:


> My Progesterone test is positive (one line is positive...so confusing!) today! It was a dark negative at 5DPO. Now I have proof that I really did ovulate.
> 
> I’m just over here in total shock. I guess low carb really does make you ovulate sometimes. I can’t wait for Monday so I can test. I’m so ready.

Yay for ovulation praying ure progesterone stays elevated hon and u get a awesome BFP. 
Im wondering if my problems are down to progesterone. 
The one thing that's confusing me is my luteal phase isn't short. Its 15 to 16 days. 
I just noticed with the 3 chemicals this year my temp stayed elevated for about 4 days and then started dropping. 
Im having bloodtests so hopfully can get to the bottom of it all soon. 
Just waiting to O so I can book my second blood panel then its the waiting for the results urghhhhh ](*,)


----------



## Kiwiberry

Suggerhoney said:


> Have a lovely break hon
> 
> 
> 
> Yay for ovulation praying ure progesterone stays elevated hon and u get a awesome BFP.
> Im wondering if my problems are down to progesterone.
> The one thing that's confusing me is my luteal phase isn't short. Its 15 to 16 days.
> I just noticed with the 3 chemicals this year my temp stayed elevated for about 4 days and then started dropping.
> Im having bloodtests so hopfully can get to the bottom of it all soon.
> Just waiting to O so I can book my second blood panel then its the waiting for the results urghhhhh ](*,)

Good luck with the blood test, I hope you at least get some answers as to what could possibly be going on. I hope it's something they can help you with now maybe balance out your hormones.


----------



## MrsKatie

@Kiwiberry congratulations!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Suggerhoney good luck for your blood test :)


----------



## Deethehippy

Congratulations Kiwiberry. I'm so pleased for you because I know you thought you was out to begin with.

My AF is on day 7 today..so long! I have decided to take a stand regarding my terrible AF's and 'probable fibroid' diagnosis. I am going to go back to the doctors and push for a scan. I am also going to confess and tell them I am TTC..this will be hard for me because I am a private person but I think I need them behind me and to help me if these fibroids could possibly be removed or helped with.

I'm back to work on Monday after 6 months off..I'm kinda nervous as I'll be working with new people. I really loved the time of with the children so much. <3


----------



## tbfromlv

@Suggerhoney which blood tests are you doing this cycle? I’m wondering why they told you not to TTC this month. 

@Deethehippy i think that is a great idea and you’ll feel better having them on your side to help. Also, I just started back at work too (I am a teacher) and it is hard not being with my LO all day! But our COVID numbers keep rising each week so I don’t know how long we will be in person and not virtual.


I think I’m 2dpo, maybe 1.75 dpo lol my temp was low yesterday morning but I think I ovulated in the morning too.. And my surge was gone so I am calling yesterday 1dpo! Now the long wait!


----------



## Bevziibubble

@tbfromlv Good luck!


----------



## Kiwiberry

@MrsKatie thank you hun! Congratulations to you too as well! :yipee:

@Deethehippy I hope they're able to help you with the fibroids! Also good luck going back to work!

@tbfromlv good luck to you sweetie! I have everything crossed for you! :)

AFM: time to take a bath and get a little bit of chores done. My girls are at their dad's house for the weekend, I really miss them. I'm happy my son is here to keep me company though!


----------



## Bevziibubble

have a nice bath :)


----------



## tropicsgirl

Almost to my peak! I’m guessing it’ll be tomorrow. When I was this high last time, I peaked the next day. Maybe I’m just paying more attention to my body, but I almost “feel” like I’m about to ovulate. Sounds weird...but i have been feeling slightly crampy and well...in the “mood.” I feel like my cycle is finally back to normal after that crazy one last month. 

Good luck to all this month!


----------



## salamander91

Deethehippy said:


> Congratulations Kiwiberry. I'm so pleased for you because I know you thought you was out to begin with.
> 
> My AF is on day 7 today..so long! I have decided to take a stand regarding my terrible AF's and 'probable fibroid' diagnosis. I am going to go back to the doctors and push for a scan. I am also going to confess and tell them I am TTC..this will be hard for me because I am a private person but I think I need them behind me and to help me if these fibroids could possibly be removed or helped with.
> 
> I'm back to work on Monday after 6 months off..I'm kinda nervous as I'll be working with new people. I really loved the time of with the children so much. <3

Good luck with the doctor dee! I had to tell mine that I was ttc. I don't know why it seems such personal info but I don't like telling them either. It did make me laugh that saying we were ttc embarrassed me but not the smear :haha:


----------



## Kiwiberry

@Bevziibubble I loved the best! It was so nice to relax. Now it's time to clean lol. :laundry::dishes:

@tropicsgirl FX for you!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Kiwiberry said:


> Good luck with the blood test, I hope you at least get some answers as to what could possibly be going on. I hope it's something they can help you with now maybe balance out your hormones.

Thanks hon. Yes im hoping if it is anything its just something that they can give me medication for.
I just dont want to have to go through any more Misscariges. 
Im so scared im gonna get told its something bad like peri menopause or anything that will prevent me ever having a healthy pregnancy and baby ever again. 
Im trying to stay as positive as I can but its so hard.
I stupidly googled recurring early Misscariges and its really worried me.
I really hope we are able to ttc again and we do get our rainbow. 
Even if it takes another 4 months to fall pregnant I really wudnt mind. 

All I want is to be pregnant with a healthy baby. 
Someone asked me the other day if I wud like another boy or a girl and I really cudnt care less about gender. I wud so happy with either, just as long as he or she is healthy that is all that matters to me.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bevziibubble said:


> @Suggerhoney good luck for your blood test :)


Thanks Bev ure always so supportive and so kind. Bless you 



tbfromlv said:


> @Suggerhoney which blood tests are you doing this cycle? I’m wondering why they told you not to TTC this month.
> 
> @Deethehippy i think that is a great idea and you’ll feel better having them on your side to help. Also, I just started back at work too (I am a teacher) and it is hard not being with my LO all day! But our COVID numbers keep rising each week so I don’t know how long we will be in person and not virtual.
> 
> 
> I think I’m 2dpo, maybe 1.75 dpo lol my temp was low yesterday morning but I think I ovulated in the morning too.. And my surge was gone so I am calling yesterday 1dpo! Now the long wait!

Hi hon.
Im not sure what they are called but I had to have the first blood draw done between cd 1 to 5. 
I managed to get it done on cd 4. 
My second blood draw needs to be done roughly around 7 days b4 AF. 
I think to rest hormones b4 ovulation and then after ovulation. 
Also noticed they are checking my thyroid. 
I asked her if was OK to keep trying this cycle and she said not to.
She just said if I became pregnant then the results wudnt be accurate. 
:shrug:

She did say I can go ahead and try next cycle but im not sure if I want to leave it a bit and start trying again around December. 
Im gonna see how I feel when this cycle ends and see how I feel. 
One part of me is sad because we can't try this cycle and im only on cd9 now. 
And the other side of me is saying to have a break and then start trying again in December or very early in the new year. 
Guess I'm gonna have to wait to see what these bloods reveal first. 
I really hope it isn't anything that will prevent me from ever having another baby. 

The doctor thought it may be peri menopause. 
That really upsett me. 
But im definitely O every single month and im not dry down there or anything like that. 
So jm hoping im nowhere near peri menopause and that my problem is something very small and easily fixed with just being perscribed something. Or just by taking extra vitamins like those B vitamins I dreamed about.


----------



## tbfromlv

Suggerhoney said:


> Thanks Bev ure always so supportive and so kind. Bless you
> 
> 
> 
> Hi hon.
> Im not sure what they are called but I had to have the first blood draw done between cd 1 to 5.
> I managed to get it done on cd 4.
> My second blood draw needs to be done roughly around 7 days b4 AF.
> I think to rest hormones b4 ovulation and then after ovulation.
> Also noticed they are checking my thyroid.
> I asked her if was OK to keep trying this cycle and she said not to.
> She just said if I became pregnant then the results wudnt be accurate.
> :shrug:
> 
> She did say I can go ahead and try next cycle but im not sure if I want to leave it a bit and start trying again around December.
> Im gonna see how I feel when this cycle ends and see how I feel.
> One part of me is sad because we can't try this cycle and im only on cd9 now.
> And the other side of me is saying to have a break and then start trying again in December or very early in the new year.
> Guess I'm gonna have to wait to see what these bloods reveal first.
> I really hope it isn't anything that will prevent me from ever having another baby.
> 
> The doctor thought it may be peri menopause.
> That really upsett me.
> But im definitely O every single month and im not dry down there or anything like that.
> So jm hoping im nowhere near peri menopause and that my problem is something very small and easily fixed with just being perscribed something. Or just by taking extra vitamins like those B vitamins I dreamed about.

i totally understand! It’s like one of those things that you don’t want them to find anything of course but part of you hopes they find something so that you can Fix it! I’ve been pregnant 8 times and only have one (amazing) child but she was done IVF. All my labs have come back normal BUT I do have endometriosis and it’s likely the issue for me. Wouldn’t that be absolutely wonderful if the B Vitamins were the key??


----------



## KatVM

Hello ladies, 

I am currently approximately 7 days past ovulation. Last night while doing the baby dance I got a sharp pain in my left ovary area (sharp) it seemed to lessen significantly with change of position but then an 1-2 hours later the pain came back and was severe, felt like someone was stabbing my left ovary area and I was experiencing cramps. I took 2 Advil’s and eventually fell asleep, no pain today. I also tested this morning and it was negative. 

Has anyone experienced this before? Is it something to be super concerned about?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Becomeamum said:


> This made me smile so much! Thankful for our sanity by avoiding eye strained stresses from scanty lines hoping that it's all worth the wait!! FX hun. Have you set yourself up with a time to test?
> 
> @xMissxZoiex Hello darling, my name is also Zoe, we spell a little differently but so nice to meet you!!! Passing the time can help with fun conversations. Do you know your name meaning? #justforfun :hug:
> 
> Ladies I'm still trying to get used to my way around here and tried to quote multiple threads to reply to more but I'm still rusty here. Anyone willing to help me get up to date on how to do this would be greatly appreciated! :hug:

Lovely to meet another Zoe lol, I actually don't know the name meaning!.


----------



## Suggerhoney

tbfromlv said:


> i totally understand! It’s like one of those things that you don’t want them to find anything of course but part of you hopes they find something so that you can Fix it! I’ve been pregnant 8 times and only have one (amazing) child but she was done IVF. All my labs have come back normal BUT I do have endometriosis and it’s likely the issue for me. Wouldn’t that be absolutely wonderful if the B Vitamins were the key??


Im so sorry for all ure losses hon.
I feel so blessed to have the Children I do have and I fell pregnant so easily and never needed fertility treatment.
I feel so sorry for ladies like you.
I hate it that there's womon and men out there that can have kids so easily and they mistreat them etc when there's so many lovely ladies that can't have kids naturally.
It makes me feel so sad.
Im keeping everything all crossed for you hon.
That wud be great if it is only down to vitamins.
See even if I get the all clear Im gonna then worry its something to do with my DH.
My son will be 1 on 23rd September so it wasnt really that long ago I was pregnant with him.
We fell for him so easily.
I new it wudnt be so easy this time around because of my age but I never thought it was gonna be this hard.
I really hope we all get our BFPs together so we can all be in the same due date group.
That wud be so awesome.




KatVM said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I am currently approximately 7 days past ovulation. Last night while doing the baby dance I got a sharp pain in my left ovary area (sharp) it seemed to lessen significantly with change of position but then an 1-2 hours later the pain came back and was severe, felt like someone was stabbing my left ovary area and I was experiencing cramps. I took 2 Advil’s and eventually fell asleep, no pain today. I also tested this morning and it was negative.
> 
> Has anyone experienced this before? Is it something to be super concerned about?

Hi hon
I've had that on cycles I've not been pregnant and I've also had it on cycles I was pregnant.
So its hard to say what it is.
I had it last cycle at 8 and 9 dpo and felt for sure it was implantation but it wasn't and my period arrived right on time.
I've had 3 very early losses since April and with them I had that pain as well. We have been trying for almost 7 months.

I had same kind of pain with my son to but it lasted a few days and my back really hurt.
Tested positive the day after the pains.

Good luck hon I really hope ure pains mean something.
Sometimes I just think when we're ttc we take more notice of every twinge and ache where as if we wasn't trying we wudnt even notice it.
Good luck tho I really do hope these pains mean something for you.
Keep us posted.
U may be testing to early so give it a few more days and test again.


AFM
Cd9 opk still very negative.
I just know im gonna ovulate at a really good time and im so sad we can't try.
Just want to get this cycle out the way and get there bloods and results and hopfully I can start trying again as soon as I feel ready.
Maybe be back in the testing thread in October.
Im not sure if I can hold off untill December.
Im gonna give it a shot tho but if I get to the end of this cycle and feel I really want to start trying again im just gonna go for it.


----------



## Becomeamum

xMissxZoiex said:


> Lovely to meet another Zoe lol, I actually don't know the name meaning!.

'Life' it's Greek for life :kiss:


----------



## Miss Phoenix

Hiiii.. finally ordered my tests and they should be here by Wednesday 9th so will be testing then hopefully (if they come early enough lol)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Becomeamum said:


> 'Life' it's Greek for life :kiss:

Oh that's lovely, I thought it was going to be something weird :lol:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Here's today's tests

The picture with lots of tests was early afternoon and the single test was just now.

What do with think?, egg coming soon?.


----------



## Suggerhoney

xMissxZoiex said:


> Here's today's tests
> 
> The picture with lots of tests was early afternoon and the single test was just now.
> 
> What do with think?, egg coming soon?.
> 
> View attachment 1087277
> View attachment 1087278

There positive hon. Good luck this cycle.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Feeling on such a low one today ladies.
So sad we can't try and really starting to think im never ever going to be pregnant with a healthy baby ever again.
I just want to experience pregnancy for one last time b4 its all to late.
But im so sacred its already to late and all im gonna have is losses.
Sorry to be such a Debbie downer but just feel so fed up.


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Suggerhoney I'm so sorry. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## salamander91

Suggerhoney said:


> Feeling on such a low one today ladies.
> So sad we can't try and really starting to think im never ever going to be pregnant with a healthy baby ever again.
> I just want to experience pregnancy for one last time b4 its all to late.
> But im so sacred its already to late and all im gonna have is losses.
> Sorry to be such a Debbie downer but just feel so fed up.

Hugs hun :hugs: I've really been struggling with my messed up cycles. I an't help worrying it won't happen for me too. I'm only 29 so should have plenty of time yet but ttc has been so much harder this time around :-(


----------



## Hevalouaddict

I’ve been having stabbing pain in my right ovary since my chemical. The bleeding has stopped but the pain is still going strong


----------



## Suggerhoney

salamander91 said:


> Hugs hun :hugs: I've really been struggling with my messed up cycles. I an't help worrying it won't happen for me too. I'm only 29 so should have plenty of time yet but ttc has been so much harder this time around :-(

Its horrible isn't it hon. 
I really hope and pray ure cycles sort themselves out hon. Been rooting for you so much. 
I really want all us that have been here for ages to get our BFPs and all be in the due date group together. 
The one thing that's kept me going all these months is u ladies. 
I have my husband but he isn't much help at all. 
Im so glad I have u ladies to talk to. 
I hate posting negative things but sometimes it just hits u and u start worrying its never going to happen. 
We've had so many ladies come and go and were all still stuck in the testing threads. 
Man im feeling so sorry myself I need a good drink or something lol. 

Hugs hon


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hevalouaddict said:


> I’ve been having stabbing pain in my right ovary since my chemical. The bleeding has stopped but the pain is still going strong

Hi hon im wondering if u shud get checked out by a doctor. 
Im wondering if u mite have a cyst thats causing u this pain. 

I had one when I was pregnant with my daughter. 
I went into hospital at 6 weeks and they thought I was having a ectopic but it was a cyst. 
It was really painful and on one side. 
It did disappear on its own in the end.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Suggerhoney said:


> Feeling on such a low one today ladies.
> So sad we can't try and really starting to think im never ever going to be pregnant with a healthy baby ever again.
> I just want to experience pregnancy for one last time b4 its all to late.
> But im so sacred its already to late and all im gonna have is losses.
> Sorry to be such a Debbie downer but just feel so fed up.

Massive hugs!, I totally get where your coming from and it's so hard to deal with!. Big virtual hug!! <3


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Last opk pic I promise :-= POASA is real right now hahaha 

I'm only CD16 which is early for me by 2/3 days!, fingers and toes crossed!!.


----------



## aymz1983

Haven't read through the last few messages of this thread so I hope everyone is ok and doing well. If you're not, big hugs to you :hugs:

I'm feeling quite down this evening, just feel silly for thinking that I could even be in with a chance this month. Bbs don't feel as bad today - still a bit more sore than usually are but not as much as they were this morning or the last few days. I feel nothing else, even less cramps and backache today. Cm is like a white lotiony texture but not a lot of it (albeit I can't reach very far in so only pick up what's on the entrance/about an inch in) and it had patches of thicker slightly stickier in so that's obviously not coming to anything. I've had a headache this afternoon as well and that's obviously a bad thing if the statistics on countdown to pregnancy are anything to go by. I took some paracetamol a couple hours ago but not really shifting it and I don't want to take ibuprofen for obvious reasons yet. I don't know if it's because I havent really drunk anything or because I've been sleeping a bit more than usual the last days or two.

Sorry. I just needed to vent a little. I just feel really out and I'm only 7dpo :neutral: We are not even doing this as an active ttc - my heart and admiration goes out to all of you who have been doing this month on month.


----------



## salamander91

Suggerhoney said:


> Its horrible isn't it hon.
> I really hope and pray ure cycles sort themselves out hon. Been rooting for you so much.
> I really want all us that have been here for ages to get our BFPs and all be in the due date group together.
> The one thing that's kept me going all these months is u ladies.
> I have my husband but he isn't much help at all.
> Im so glad I have u ladies to talk to.
> I hate posting negative things but sometimes it just hits u and u start worrying its never going to happen.
> We've had so many ladies come and go and were all still stuck in the testing threads.
> Man im feeling so sorry myself I need a good drink or something lol.
> 
> Hugs hon

Thanks hun. I'm rooting for you too! Having you ladies here for support has made a huge difference for me. Fx we all get our sticky beans soon <3


----------



## salamander91

xMissxZoiex said:


> Last opk pic I promise :-= POASA is real right now hahaha
> 
> I'm only CD16 which is early for me by 2/3 days!, fingers and toes crossed!!.
> 
> View attachment 1087287

Looking good :dust:


----------



## Suggerhoney

xMissxZoiex said:


> Massive hugs!, I totally get where your coming from and it's so hard to deal with!. Big virtual hug!! <3

Thanks hon. Bless you. 
Ure OPKs are amazing and I really hope this is ure month. 




aymz1983 said:


> Haven't read through the last few messages of this thread so I hope everyone is ok and doing well. If you're not, big hugs to you :hugs:
> 
> I'm feeling quite down this evening, just feel silly for thinking that I could even be in with a chance this month. Bbs don't feel as bad today - still a bit more sore than usually are but not as much as they were this morning or the last few days. I feel nothing else, even less cramps and backache today. Cm is like a white lotiony texture but not a lot of it (albeit I can't reach very far in so only pick up what's on the entrance/about an inch in) and it had patches of thicker slightly stickier in so that's obviously not coming to anything. I've had a headache this afternoon as well and that's obviously a bad thing if the statistics on countdown to pregnancy are anything to go by. I took some paracetamol a couple hours ago but not really shifting it and I don't want to take ibuprofen for obvious reasons yet. I don't know if it's because I havent really drunk anything or because I've been sleeping a bit more than usual the last days or two.
> 
> Sorry. I just needed to vent a little. I just feel really out and I'm only 7dpo :neutral: We are not even doing this as an active ttc - my heart and admiration goes out to all of you who have been doing this month on month.

Sorry ure feeling out but 7dpo is still very very early and even with my chemicals I didn't get symptoms untill 8 or 9dpo. 
U still have plenty of time yet. 
Good luck. 

Really wish I cud try this cycle. 
Im only on cd9 and I just want this cycle out the way so then I've got the option to start trying again next cycle . 
Providing the bloods don't reveal anything to bad. .
Good luck hon. 


salamander91 said:


> Thanks hun. I'm rooting for you too! Having you ladies here for support has made a huge difference for me. Fx we all get our sticky beans soon <3


Fixed hon. Like I want it for all of us so bad. 
We all deserve to be in them pregnancy forums now. I really hope we are all next to get our much wanted BFPs.


----------



## JoBanana

Hello.
I will be testing on the 17th. Kindly add me.


----------



## Becomeamum

Hi ladies, had such a busy weekend but I am still following. It's been a roller coaster reading the last few comments, my heart goes out to anyone who may be feeling depleted but I'd like to offer a little positive note that it is just your fears you're listening to.

* Noone has been told that they will not or can not have any kids at this point!
Embrace that last sentence, BECAUSE YOU CAN EMBRACE THE TRUTH OF THE SITUATION AS YOUR IN IT NOW LADIES!

I mean that to hopefully lighten up any thoughts that have gone astray down the road of over thinking. I hope the caps don't come off wrong. I understand its much harder to practise. It's also so lovely to see so much support here from magical women that feel like they're on a merrygoround of trying testing and my heart goes out to anyone who has been losing their precious pregnancies along the way. 

There is hope. I hope you can find it :flow:

Broodiness is real. <3

For anyone who is going through testing times with unknown answers I hope there's peace soon
:hug:


----------



## Becomeamum

:hugs2: hugs to all.X.


----------



## Becomeamum

Update before I go to sleep. 

AF due tomorrow. 

Feel like she's coming too! :x:-(:-(


----------



## KatVM

Becomeamum said:


> Update before I go to sleep.
> 
> AF due tomorrow.
> 
> Feel like she's coming too! :x:-(:-(


Fingers crossed she doesn’t come at all!


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Becomeamum I hope af stays away :af:


----------



## Becomeamum

No show as of yet. Thanks girls. FX
Will try go one more day before getting a test to see if she shows tonight.


----------



## Deethehippy

Becomeamum said:


> Hi ladies, had such a busy weekend but I am still following. It's been a roller coaster reading the last few comments, my heart goes out to anyone who may be feeling depleted but I'd like to offer a little positive note that it is just your fears you're listening to.
> 
> * Noone has been told that they will not or can not have any kids at this point!
> Embrace that last sentence, BECAUSE YOU CAN EMBRACE THE TRUTH OF THE SITUATION AS YOUR IN IT NOW LADIES!
> 
> I mean that to hopefully lighten up any thoughts that have gone astray down the road of over thinking. I hope the caps don't come off wrong. I understand its much harder to practise. It's also so lovely to see so much support here from magical women that feel like they're on a merrygoround of trying testing and my heart goes out to anyone who has been losing their precious pregnancies along the way.
> 
> There is hope. I hope you can find it :flow:
> 
> Broodiness is real. <3
> 
> For anyone who is going through testing times with unknown answers I hope there's peace soon
> :hug:

This was such a nice thing to say and actually really helped me this morning  I truly wish the same for you too. I hope AF doesn't arrive x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Becomeamum said:


> No show as of yet. Thanks girls. FX
> Will try go one more day before getting a test to see if she shows tonight.

 Fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## Becomeamum

KatVM said:


> Fingers crossed she doesn’t come at all!




Deethehippy said:


> This was such a nice thing to say and actually really helped me this morning :) I truly wish the same for you too. I hope AF doesn't arrive x

:kiss: 

Thank you all. Will try keep myself busy today and my college registration for my second year is tomorrow so hopefully time will go by without a visit from the witch!! :gun: lol


----------



## aymz1983

Thanks @Suggerhoney I was just having a bit if feel sorry for me time. I feel better now headache has gone and I've had more sleep. And of course you're right, it is very early still so I'm going to try and keep some optimism going :) 

@Becomeamum that was really nice to read and I really hope af stays away for the next few months!

As an aside, what are everyone's favourite cheapy tests to buy, either Amazon or shop bought? Wednesday is the earliest I am telling myself I can test and there are so many brands floating around I thought I'd ask! I don't trust boots own brand but open to anything else that seems decent. Thank you :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thank you for all your support ladies!!. 

So OPKs are still + today, do I count tomorrow as 1dpo? Or today?


----------



## Chris26

My wife is pregnant:) it is great guys.


----------



## Becomeamum

:test:

Bit the bullet & bought a test :bfn:

Clear blue weeks indicator. Not pregnant. 

Just to wait for AF now guys but glad my mind is at ease for now I will focus on returning to education and take a mental break from here as the TWO WEEK WAIT is stressful enough! I wish yous all the best of luck 

We didn't get a chance to DTD on O date this time around as we had only decided to jump into TTC this month with a 'see what happens attitude.' 

Who knows about next month for now.. 

I'm out for September. I will keep you all in my thoughts for testing this month sending baby dust and sticky beans :dust:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry about the bfn :(


----------



## Suggerhoney

Becomeamum said:


> Hi ladies, had such a busy weekend but I am still following. It's been a roller coaster reading the last few comments, my heart goes out to anyone who may be feeling depleted but I'd like to offer a little positive note that it is just your fears you're listening to.
> 
> * Noone has been told that they will not or can not have any kids at this point!
> Embrace that last sentence, BECAUSE YOU CAN EMBRACE THE TRUTH OF THE SITUATION AS YOUR IN IT NOW LADIES!
> 
> I mean that to hopefully lighten up any thoughts that have gone astray down the road of over thinking. I hope the caps don't come off wrong. I understand its much harder to practise. It's also so lovely to see so much support here from magical women that feel like they're on a merrygoround of trying testing and my heart goes out to anyone who has been losing their precious pregnancies along the way.
> 
> There is hope. I hope you can find it :flow:
> 
> Broodiness is real. <3
> 
> For anyone who is going through testing times with unknown answers I hope there's peace soon
> :hug:


This is so lovely 
Lord bless you your so kind and this helped me alot to. 
I was in such a downer yesterday but not to bad today. 
Been a busy day tho so not really had time to think about ttc. 
My OPKs are still very negative. 
I have watery cm so I think I will ovulate around day 13 or 14 like last cycle. 
Then I can get the next blood panel booked in. 
Just gonna try and stay busy so this month goes faster. 
Still not sure about ttc next cycle will see how I feel nearer the time. .
Still thinking of taking October and maybe November off and then coming back in December but will see what next month brings.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Oh no sorry about the BFN hon but hope the witch stays away and u get a late BFP


----------



## Kiwiberry

Becomeamum said:


> Update before I go to sleep.
> 
> AF due tomorrow.
> 
> Feel like she's coming too! :x:-(:-(

I hope the :witch: stays [email protected]


----------



## monroea

Here's my latest test at 9 dpo.


----------



## Kiwiberry

monroea said:


> Here's my latest test at 9 dpo.
> 
> View attachment 1087320

I actually think I see something vvf but it doesn't have color yet. FX for you hun :dust:.


----------



## Deethehippy

I'm so sorry for the BFN but hope your lucky month will be very soon.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see something when I zoom in


----------



## monroea

I think I'm cautiously going to call this an early bfp...


----------



## topazicatzbet

Definitely seeing lines, congratulations


----------



## MrsKatie

@monroea bfp! Congratulations!


----------



## JoBanana

I see the lines.


----------



## JoBanana

Hi. I am 32 years old. I have 1 DS who is 2 years old and still nurses. My cycles fluctuate a lot. According to my tracker, this cycle is estimated to be 35 days long. Although it was 33 and 34 days the last 2 cycles. Due for the witch on the 17th. I am currently on CD26. Estimated Ovulation was on CD22. Only DTD on CD21. Fingers crossed.


----------



## salamander91

monroea said:


> I think I'm cautiously going to call this an early bfp...
> 
> View attachment 1087327

I see them. Congrats!


----------



## NennaKay

To whomever asked about cheapies... I buy mine from Amazon. I buy the 50 pack of Clinical Guard.

Congratulations to those who have gotten a BFP over the last week!

As for me, I'm 7dpo and still symptom spotting. Had tender breasts for 3 days between 2-4dpo. Cervix is soft and low, but it's almost always low since I had kids. Today I had 5 episodes of lightning crotch.... Ugh. POAS this evening, but I believe it's too early even if it was gonna be positive. My period is not due to arrive until September 13th so fingers crossed!


----------



## JJB2

I do see it @monroea


----------



## Kiwiberry

@JoBanana @NennaKay Good luck ladies!! FX for you!!! :dust:

My son will be 2 in January, he's still nursing as well. My other 2 babies self weaned (one at 18 months & the other at 7 months). So far my son is giving no indication he will self wean anytime soon lol.


----------



## NennaKay

Kiwiberry said:


> @JoBanana @NennaKay Good luck ladies!! FX for you!!! :dust:
> 
> My son will be 2 in January, he's still nursing as well. My other 2 babies self wea ed (one at 18 months & the other a 7). So far my son is giving no indication he will self wean anytime soon lol.

My oldest, who is now seven, self weaned at about a year, but also took formula bottles starting at 4 months and self weaned off the pacifier... 

My second, who is now four, I think would still be on the breast if I had let her... One week before she turned two, I cut her off because she would only nurse for 3 minutes or less at a time and be back every 10-15 minutes for more. She refused any and all bottles and pacifiers... Wouldn't even drink expressed milk unless she was starving. I used to work 10 hour days with an hour each way drive time and she would drink 2.5 oz tops the entire day and then attack me like a rabid bear when I got home.


----------



## Bevziibubble

JoBanana said:


> Hi. I am 32 years old. I have 1 DS who is 2 years old and still nurses. My cycles fluctuate a lot. According to my tracker, this cycle is estimated to be 35 days long. Although it was 33 and 34 days the last 2 cycles. Due for the witch on the 17th. I am currently on CD26. Estimated Ovulation was on CD22. Only DTD on CD21. Fingers crossed.

Good luck :)


----------



## Alligator

Hi ladies! I took the long weekend off but back this week (it’s late Monday night here). 

AF arrived this am for me but expected as we didn’t even DTD last month lol! A rough month as you all know with issues with dh. Hoping this month is better! My pms was out of control I was so cranky this weekend. Hopefully dh is on board to try this month. I think he will be as we’ve decided to be relaxed about it and see what happens! I’ll probably do OPK because I have to know, but won’t tell dh or temp!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Alligator said:


> Hi ladies! I took the long weekend off but back this week (it’s late Monday night here).
> 
> AF arrived this am for me but expected as we didn’t even DTD last month lol! A rough month as you all know with issues with dh. Hoping this month is better! My pms was out of control I was so cranky this weekend. Hopefully dh is on board to try this month. I think he will be as we’ve decided to be relaxed about it and see what happens! I’ll probably do OPK because I have to know, but won’t tell dh or temp!

Last month did sound like a rough month for you guys :hugs:
Wishing you all the best for this month :dust:


----------



## Kiwiberry

@NennaKay your 4yo sounded just like my son is now. He nurses for 20 minutes a lot but sometimes I'm just a snack pack to him when he's running around playing. He sleeps with me and nurses through the night too. He does like sippy cups but prefers nursing if he has the choice. Sometimes he does both at the same time lol.

@Alligator Sorry the :witch: is so rough this cycle :hugs:. Good luck this coming cycle hun :dust:.


----------



## aymz1983

@NennaKay it was me, thank you :) I had a dream last night (3rd pregnancy test dream in the last 2 weeks!) I bought a load of cheapies, got a blazing bfp at 8dpo. Which is today lol. So far nothing out of the ordinary symptoms wise so won't be testing early.


----------



## kksy9b

@monroea definitely see those lines!!! Can't wait to see them continue to progress!

So sorry I've been off- virtual school starts tomorrow and I've just been enjoying the last week of summer break before jumping into a whole new adventure!

I'm 6dpo right now. I don't hold a lot of hope for this month with the late ovulation but you never know! Today had some breast fullness/sensitive nipples but I don't really think it means anything yet. Otherwise I haven't had symptoms (would b too early anyway but always fun to symptoms spot!) AF is due Friday but hoping if it is coming that it holds off to Sunday so I would still have an 11 day LP. Honestly, just want to get there so I can leave this cycle behind and move on!

Good luck to everyone! I'm trying to stay caught up reading, even if I'm not posting a lot!


----------



## mme

Hi ladies
So been TTC #2 for 2 yrs 9months. Had a chemical in Feb and watched the lines get lighter. In Feb I didn’t get a faint positive till 12 dpo And I was spotting a lot of old blood. This time round after 6 cycles of letrozole I got a positive this am at 8dpo. Of course I won’t be able to stop myself from testing progression from what happened in Feb. Here are my fmu and smu tests. For anyone that’s interested the symptoms I had were 1-5dpo nothing, I had sharp and dull pains in the evening of 6dpo for around 30 mins and increased creamy cm. The morning of 7dpo I had a pain in my bottom For a few hours and my cm Still creamy and more than usual was tinged Brown. Headache all day too. Today 8dpo I have very very mild aches in my lower abdomen, smallest Tinge to my cm. Trying not to worry and feel I can’t call myself pg just yet. Please fingers crossed ladies this is a sticky bean [-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for this month :)


----------



## FTale

@monroea Hi there! I can see that line develop! Woohoo Praying it gets darker for you. So scary when they are faint but I would call it bfp it they were my tests. CONGRATS!!! FX for a sticky bean.

@JoBanana Welcome!! Thank you for joing us and sharing your ttc journey. Hope this is your month :hugs:

@mme Thank you for posting your bfp and sharing a bit of your journey as well. Pouring prayers over you for a very sticky bean.:flow:

@Suggerhoney Hope your tests go well!!

@Alligator FX for next cycle!

Sorry if I didnt mention everyone, my short term memory bites. Typing on my cell is easier but I can't go back pages...ugh.

But I did read it all and my heart goes out to the lot of us wading thru the some times treacherous waters of ttcing. Most times I get so tired of the tww that I welcome af just so the 'what ifs' will stop. The thought just occurred to me that its like mining for a rare gem. 

Well, God heard our prayers before we even spoke them on these boards. The last say will always be his in my mind as I know not all are Christian. So please do not beat your self up with worry. As ttcers, we do all we know how to do and God will see to it that which is meant to be. Hope this brings comfort to anyone reading. And by comfort I mean happiness and true thankfulness for all the positive things surrounding us in life right now.

AFM: That break was needed so badly. It was hard at first but I leaned into it to the fullest. My only regret is not having one more day...lol Soooo I have been comically testing out my trigger just to learn us Fluffy girls hold on to it longer. My metabolism is slow as a turtle. Was wondering what was going on...lol. I will post all my trigger test out photos once I know the outcome of this cycle. And if you are wondering, no, I do not think I am pregnant but I sure as day want to be :lol::dust:


----------



## FTale

@NennaKay FX!!!

@Becomeamum :( sorry for the bfn. Hoping for a surprise bfp. But if not I like your plan for school and taking your mind off ttc for a smidgen till you two want to address it again.:hugs:

@Deethehippy Your plan is right on though frustrating to tell more of what you are going through ttc wise. But the docs can help. I know I am thankful for a doc who refused me a hysterectomy at age 37. Said you may want to have more children. I was mad at her...ooooh so mad. Now....happy for her insight. She made sure my uterus was ok by doing uterine biopsy and since age 38 I have been trying to put one in the oven. So, the short of it is they are there to help you get to where you want. And taking everything in to consideration too. You are not out. There are ways to help get you a healthy pregnancy. Hugs for finding the courage to speak up more.


----------



## FTale

@aymz1983 I vote [email protected] Testing out my trigger and they are super sensitive. FX

@kksy9b Hugs!!!! I feel you!! Really want this cycle to pan out as bfp but it went so wrong...ovulated early took meds on wrong days :dohh:.lol..I found myself scouting out my fertile days for next cycle....goodness :coffee: 

We are still early though, you more so, lets tune in to that positive station and cross everything for second line. :hugs:


----------



## FTale

My texting finger is frozen in the pointing position :laugh2: signaling me to quit poking at my cell. Plus I need it for work later...haha.

Doc appt tomorrow evening. Will let you all know how that goes.:flow::dust:


----------



## FTale

Back...lol..needed to update post title for our group

@*Mrs. MaBrEy *What date should I change you to for testing?


Well, was going back to sleep but not I'm hungry for Belgian waffles. But I don't feel like making the batter...:hissy:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I think I need to change my test date from the 18th to the 14th because I've ovulated early. X


----------



## FTale

@xMissxZoiex ok, got it! FX!!


----------



## kksy9b

@FTale thank you! I'm sorry this cycle has gone sideways for you too...it's so frustrating...but what can you do other than to look forward?

I suddenly started having severe cramping this morning. Like early labor/severe period cramps. I had to legitimately breathe through a few of the waves. At one point I thought I was going to throw up. Because of how suddenly it showed up, I thought it could be trapped gas? But nothing passed and eventually it started calming down. Maybe 10-15 minutes of severe and now it's just full aches through the uterus. I'm only 7dpo and have no spotting so I don't think it's early AF. Either it IS trapped gas that is lingering for a long time or maybe a sign of implantation? I don't think I've heard of sudden severe cramping before with implantation though?


----------



## Bevziibubble

@kksy9b That sounds so painful! I hope you're ok now and fingers crossed it's a symptom :hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

FTale said:


> My texting finger is frozen in the pointing position :laugh2: signaling me to quit poking at my cell. Plus I need it for work later...haha.
> 
> Doc appt tomorrow evening. Will let you all know how that goes.:flow::dust:


Good luck for your appointment :)


----------



## FTale

kksy9b said:


> @FTale thank you! I'm sorry this cycle has gone sideways for you too...it's so frustrating...but what can you do other than to look forward?
> 
> I suddenly started having severe cramping this morning. Like early labor/severe period cramps. I had to legitimately breathe through a few of the waves. At one point I thought I was going to throw up. Because of how suddenly it showed up, I thought it could be trapped gas? But nothing passed and eventually it started calming down. Maybe 10-15 minutes of severe and now it's just full aches through the uterus. I'm only 7dpo and have no spotting so I don't think it's early AF. Either it IS trapped gas that is lingering for a long time or maybe a sign of implantation? I don't think I've heard of sudden severe cramping before with implantation though?

Is this your norm? 
I hope it was Implantation .
... not to seem happy bout your pain. But I hear thats when most women have pre pregnancy happenings....oooh stalking you!!! Take it easy and have some warm peppemint tea. It will easy any stomach pain and gas if yah have it. Hugs

@Bevziibubble Thank you!!! I am nervous. They actually talked to me a bit ago sayin I would have to do another smear??? I was like 'no thank you' I did that this summer already but you can check me out for pregnancy. So they said they will check me for pregnancy with their urine test. And if I get that cheap thing to say positive they will possibly attack my lady bits for a smear...ugh....Bev you know I am gonna come up positive because of trigger. I told the receptionist about it but I got silence..lol. I dont know if she even knew what it was. Then again, if you aren't ttcing there are alot of things you never heard of.

I will test in the morning and before I go to see if I get an increase in color so far no beans just lingering color.Hugs


----------



## Alligator

@kksy9b with my daughter I had pains just like that - sharp, severe, but fleeting. Fx it's like that for you too!


----------



## NennaKay

@Bevziibubble, I think we might have been in the same February 2016 group...


----------



## Bevziibubble

I was in the January group but I do remember you :)


----------



## kksy9b

@FTale @Alligator Thank you for your encouragement! Definitely out of the norm for me. 2 times I have had this severity of cramping before (well...i mean, 2 times outside of labor lol). But both were while I was on my period, not mid cycle. I never had any type of implantation cramping/bleeding with my boys. Who knows! I had that severe pain 10-15 minutes, mostly concentrated right under my belly button and radiating out. Then for about 30 minutes I had dull aches in my lower abdomen...and now it's fine. No gas passed or anything so I don't really know what to think of it. I'm just going to keep trudging along and hope it was a good sign!


----------



## FTale

Hope everyone has a wonderful day out there. :hug:


----------



## Bevziibubble

FTale said:


> Hope everyone has a wonderful day out there. :hug:

And you! :)


----------



## Deethehippy

Hi Ladies. 
Sorry I've not been in here very much..finding the whole back to school and work routine tiring! I hope we will all get back into the swing of it soon.
I still have not booked to see the doctors..part of me thinks ignorance is bliss and I'm worried the doctor will tell me TTC isn't an option. When I had the recent internal exam the doctor described my uterus as 'bulky' She suspected fibroids but if you Google bulky uterus it was 'infertility' in most searches. :-( OH says we should just keep going and we don't know for sure that I can't conceive so we will keep on.
TMI but we BD at the end of AF (lasted a week this time) and today on CD 11 I had some slight specks of blood when I wiped. Hoping it's just my irritable cervix.
Did an OPK today and it's pale so no signs of approaching ovulation just yet.

Best wishes to you all at whatever stages you are all at and happy Wednesday :flower:


----------



## FTale

Deethehippy said:


> Hi Ladies.
> Sorry I've not been in here very much..finding the whole back to school and work routine tiring! I hope we will all get back into the swing of it soon.
> I still have not booked to see the doctors..part of me thinks ignorance is bliss and I'm worried the doctor will tell me TTC isn't an option. When I had the recent internal exam the doctor described my uterus as 'bulky' She suspected fibroids but if you Google bulky uterus it was 'infertility' in most searches. :-( OH says we should just keep going and we don't know for sure that I can't conceive so we will keep on.
> TMI but we BD at the end of AF (lasted a week this time) and today on CD 11 I had some slight specks of blood when I wiped. Hoping it's just my irritable cervix.
> Did an OPK today and it's pale so no signs of approaching ovulation just yet.
> 
> Best wishes to you all at whatever stages you are all at and happy Wednesday :flower:

With you on work and back to school. I'm enjoying the silence before signing in to work and monitoring my dd as she does online work with her teacher and class. And like you said its tiring...lol

I agree with your husband on just keep trying. There is this youtube channel where a couple in their 40s got pregnant after 10 years. Just happened. They didnt want to do ivf or anything else then just as Covid hit...bfp. So, miracles happen.

Thank you for the well wishes.:hugs:


----------



## mme

Other than the 6 cycles of letrozole I took the only other thing I changed was my daily supplement. I used conceive plus pills for the last 2 cycles so who knows if they helped. I have taken coq10 for around 8 months this time did pineapple 1-3 dpo. Could have been a single change or all could have contributed. Today I am 9 dpo and this am I got a slightly darker test and also a 1-2 on a digi. Had a wave of nausea last night had to take bucket to bed with me and still have slight aches in lower abdomen and back. Still not out of the woods just have to keep praying this sticks.


----------



## Bevziibubble

@mme congratulations!!


----------



## Deethehippy

mme said:


> Other than the 6 cycles of letrozole I took the only other thing I changed was my daily supplement. I used conceive plus pills for the last 2 cycles so who knows if they helped. I have taken coq10 for around 8 months this time did pineapple 1-3 dpo. Could have been a single change or all could have contributed. Today I am 9 dpo and this am I got a slightly darker test and also a 1-2 on a digi. Had a wave of nausea last night had to take bucket to bed with me and still have slight aches in lower abdomen and back. Still not out of the woods just have to keep praying this sticks.
> 
> View attachment 1087390

Congratulations to you.


----------



## NennaKay

Had an awful dye run this morning. Ugh. I'll test again tomorrow.


----------



## FTale

@mme Thank you for sharing what you did dif for this cycle. I've seen conceive plus but never bought it. Bought something similar to the name though and it gave me headaches. I might try it. 

Well, hey, no matter what did it, you are preggers!!! Sending out so much sticky dust your way. Keep us posted on how you are doing. Do you have a first doc visit scheduled yet?


----------



## FTale

NennaKay said:


> Had an awful dye run this morning. Ugh. I'll test again tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 1087391

Rats. I hate when that happens. Do you notice if it happens more with fmu or any other time of day? I have found as I get closer to AF time like 3 days out, my test start dye running on me. I don't know if its because I'm anxiously dipping for too long or there is some thing in my wee...lol..ugh. Well, praying your next tests have no runs just a straight second line soon. :hugs2:


----------



## mme

FTale said:


> @mme Thank you for sharing what you did dif for this cycle. I've seen conceive plus but never bought it. Bought something similar to the name though and it gave me headaches. I might try it.
> 
> Well, hey, no matter what did it, you are preggers!!! Sending out so much sticky dust your way. Keep us posted on how you are doing. Do you have a first doc visit scheduled yet?

No doc visit as I am under a gynaecologist at hospital. Had tests and I have low egg reserve so this last cycle was my last on letrozole and I am on the waiting list for ivf. Gynaecologist gave me progesterone suppositories to take from the day I got a positive which I have started and she mentioned booking me for an early scan but I’ve not rang them yet. It really messed me up the chemical and I feel like it could easily happen again. I said to dh if I get a 2-3 next week on a digi I will ring gynaecologist as I never got more than a 1-2 with my chemical.


----------



## NennaKay

@mme I hope you get your 2-3 weeks!


----------



## Alligator

Good morning everyone! 

Feeling a bit run down this week - work is busy, I am very unmotivated/unexcited about the project I'm currently on and life just feels very heavy. I've figured out (I think) a debt repayment plan but it'll be tough to swing on maternity leave pay whenever we get pregnant. It may mean putting it on pause which I know won't go over well with family who are assisting us (I mean, who knows...it's only a temporary pause and I plan to try to pay it off even faster given some time to save a bit more). But, I also don't want to give up TTC or the dream of another babe!! Time will tell, we aren't even pregnant yet so it's no use worrying about problems we don't have but can't help but feel conflicted. Sorry I sound like a broken record I'm sure!


----------



## Mum_of_twins

Hi everyone, I have been ttc for over a year now, I had a miscarriage in December, haven’t been able to get pregnant since, using my ovulation monitor to track my ovulation I noticed I haven’t been ovulating for the pass 3 months now. My ovulation is suppose to be tomorrow and I have been tracking my ovulation for 6 day, I am getting low fertile results. I have the feeling that am not going to ovulate this month. Am worried and heartbroken. Really don’t know what to do at this point. Any tips pleaseee


----------



## FTale

mme said:


> No doc visit as I am under a gynaecologist at hospital. Had tests and I have low egg reserve so this last cycle was my last on letrozole and I am on the waiting list for ivf. Gynaecologist gave me progesterone suppositories to take from the day I got a positive which I have started and she mentioned booking me for an early scan but I’ve not rang them yet. It really messed me up the chemical and I feel like it could easily happen again. I said to dh if I get a 2-3 next week on a digi I will ring gynaecologist as I never got more than a 1-2 with my chemical.

2 - 3 wks....and onto a HH9 months. That's my prayer for you. :dance:



Alligator said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Feeling a bit run down this week - work is busy, I am very unmotivated/unexcited about the project I'm currently on and life just feels very heavy. I've figured out (I think) a debt repayment plan but it'll be tough to swing on maternity leave pay whenever we get pregnant. It may mean putting it on pause which I know won't go over well with family who are assisting us (I mean, who knows...it's only a temporary pause and I plan to try to pay it off even faster given some time to save a bit more). But, I also don't want to give up TTC or the dream of another babe!! Time will tell, we aren't even pregnant yet so it's no use worrying about problems we don't have but can't help but feel conflicted. Sorry I sound like a broken record I'm sure!

:hug: If you sound like a broken record then I'm a broken record too, I think we all can be with ttc issues. It affects everyone from the rich to the poor. I wish I had a magic wand to make that part of our lives perfect. You do what is easiest for you to do and take everything else in and you can. You don't have to give up your baby dreams. Just know when baby comes along more will have to be set a side for them. A Penny at a time goes a long way. You will get there. Rooting for you :hugs2:


----------



## FTale

Mum_of_twins said:


> Hi everyone, I have been ttc for over a year now, I had a miscarriage in December, haven’t been able to get pregnant since, using my ovulation monitor to track my ovulation I noticed I haven’t been ovulating for the pass 3 months now. My ovulation is suppose to be tomorrow and I have been tracking my ovulation for 6 day, I am getting low fertile results. I have the feeling that am not going to ovulate this month. Am worried and heartbroken. Really don’t know what to do at this point. Any tips pleaseee

Hi there :flow:

I am sorry about your loss in December. I and many others have tips I'm sure that worked for our individual needs. I am not a doctor but after secondary infertility and the research that goes along with it...I feel like one some times.:blush:

The best thing for you to do is look at your body and what you know should normally be happening. Like, do you get your period every 25 to 28 day? Is it heavy? Is it light? Or just supper Clotty? Do you have painful periods?? Age? Do you think the age of your ages might be any issue?

I'd try and answer those questions for myself then take them to my Gyno to see what they think. There are lots of natural remedies out there that may help but you could also hurt yourself by trying any and everything (been there). The one thing I do know works and has been constently reommended to me by doctors is Ubiquinol 600mg a day and D3 vitamin 5000iu along with good blood circulation for your lower half...simple walking. And cut out caffiene.

That's just my take.

I hope others chime in as I know they have awesome advice. We have a good support group here. FX for finding that combination that helps you get and stay pregnant. Big Hugs


----------



## Deethehippy

Mum_of_twins said:


> Hi everyone, I have been ttc for over a year now, I had a miscarriage in December, haven’t been able to get pregnant since, using my ovulation monitor to track my ovulation I noticed I haven’t been ovulating for the pass 3 months now. My ovulation is suppose to be tomorrow and I have been tracking my ovulation for 6 day, I am getting low fertile results. I have the feeling that am not going to ovulate this month. Am worried and heartbroken. Really don’t know what to do at this point. Any tips pleaseee

I'm sorry for your loss :hugs:
I'm really not sure how you can guarantee ovulation but as I understand being hydrated is super important for both good CM and ovulation...make sure you drink plenty of water! 
Good luck to you.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hevalouaddict

I’m back at work full time and I’m so tired. I have no time to track my ovulation but I had ovulation pain earlier so I’m going to DTD tonight, I’m hoping that I’ll be more fertile after my chemical. I’ve lost half a stone in 2 weeks so I’m hoping that might help too.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Ladies I just wanted to update you all so none of you would wonder. I'm currently going through an early MC. I'll read up on how everyone is doing once I calm down with what's happening.


----------



## Deethehippy

Kiwiberry said:


> Ladies I just wanted to update you all so none of you would wonder. I'm currently going through an early MC. I'll read up on how everyone is doing once I calm down with what's happening.

I'm so sorry to hear that...take your time to grieve and be very kind to yourself.


----------



## NennaKay

@Kiwiberry , I'm so sorry to hear this. Big hugs.


----------



## FTale

Kiwiberry said:


> Ladies I just wanted to update you all so none of you would wonder. I'm currently going through an early MC. I'll read up on how everyone is doing once I calm down with what's happening.

:cry::hug:


----------



## 3 girlies

Hey everyone. Still nothing to report here not ovulated or even tried yet this month. Puppy is settling in so well. Hating school run very tired lol


----------



## Kiwiberry

@Deethehippy @NennaKay @FTale Thanks ladies :cry:. Really sad & depressed about it. I was so excited. I am so thankful for my 3 babies I do have right now though.


----------



## FTale

Kiwiberry said:


> @Deethehippy @NennaKay @FTale Thanks ladies :cry:. Really sad & depressed about it. I was so excited. I am so thankful for my 3 babies I do have right now though.

Hugs. It hurts. And you take all the time you need to grieve. I still am and its been years. I had a doc appt today where they asked how many live children I birthed. I tried to explain my first pregnancy and loss but broke down crying. Which is hard to do with a mask on....

Expressing the sadness we feel about losing a pregnancy is just as important as the celebrating or excitement when we find out about that bfp. I am devastated you are going thru this but you have a big support group right along side you. Gonna get thru this.:hugs2:


----------



## JessaBear36

NennaKay said:


> Had an awful dye run this morning. Ugh. I'll test again tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 1087391

Good luck with your next test!!


----------



## JessaBear36

Lots of baby dust ladies
:dust::dust:

:flower::flower:


----------



## FTale

Thank you. @JessaBear36

I was very hapoy and then sad after my doc appt today. Their urine test said negative for pregnancy but my frer, osom, and every other test I've been weeing on say positive still.

I got home and went again on my Osom only and I feel like its darker but testing out a trigger I want to see it get way darker before I get excited.

BUT the new doc was amazing! He said he will do everything in his power to help us get pregnant if we didnt do it this month.

I was floored! He is just a regular Gyno I thought. Nope he does IUI too and he doesn't care that I am old and fluffy...lol.

The best part is he lives sooooo much closer. The other place is 2 and a half hours away. and tons more expensive. He is even cheaper. I about passed out.

I hope you are feeling better. I was coincidentally having nausea while reading your journal earlier. The nausea is real - like I am peppemint teaing every chance I get. Helps settle my tummy.

If I aint pregnant, I got a really cruel stomach bug.

But seriously hope you are feeling better. HUGS


----------



## JessaBear36

FTale said:


> Thank you. @JessaBear36
> 
> I was very hapoy and then sad after my doc appt today. Their urine test said negative for pregnancy but my frer, osom, and every other test I've been weeing on say positive still.
> 
> I got home and went again on my Osom only and I feel like its darker but testing out a trigger I want to see it get way darker before I get excited.
> 
> BUT the new doc was amazing! He said he will do everything in his power to help us get pregnant if we didnt do it this month.
> 
> I was floored! He is just a regular Gyno I thought. Nope he does IUI too and he doesn't care that I am old and fluffy...lol.
> 
> The best part is he lives sooooo much closer. The other place is 2 and a half hours away. and tons more expensive. He is even cheaper. I about passed out.
> 
> I hope you are feeling better. I was coincidentally having nausea while reading your journal earlier. The nausea is real - like I am peppemint teaing every chance I get. Helps settle my tummy.
> 
> If I aint pregnant, I got a really cruel stomach bug.
> 
> But seriously hope you are feeling better. HUGS

Oh how cool. He seems nice!! I was wondering how your testing was going. I'll be watching and looking for updates from you. Feeling a little better now have had a upset stomach all day and feeling bloated. OH wants to dtd.tonight now I'm nervous don't want to irritate my cervix. Have to get over that fear afraid it will make me start spotting...I haven't told him that I'm pregnant yet.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Cd 10 for me. Dh came home Sunday and leaves tomorrow. Been able to bd every day. Maybe I might have a shot. FX. My cycle is all over the place so I can’t depend on a regular o date. I do have ewcm so that’s good. I know I’m gearing up, but not sure if I will O in time. 
Fix for everyone testing! Congrats to the bfps. Sorry for the bfn & af. That’s the worst feeling. 
:dust:All around!


----------



## Kiwiberry

@FTale FX for yoh <3. Your new Gyno sounds so sweet. Makes me so happy to hear you have his support behind you. I feel like my OB could care less tbh.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Kiwiberry said:


> Ladies I just wanted to update you all so none of you would wonder. I'm currently going through an early MC. I'll read up on how everyone is doing once I calm down with what's happening.

I'm so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

@FTale Your gyno sounds lovely. FX for you :)


----------



## Bdid

FTale said:


> Just a note that I switched from preseed, then went to Conceive + then tried Baby dance this cycle....oh my, pain of all pains. Using Baby Dance gel that is suppose to be like 'water' for conceiving burned the life out of my hoohaa. I had it in and on the lady parts for like 5 secs before I was making a v line for the shower to get that stuff off.
> 
> It felt like way back when I thought getting pregnant was super easy and tried spermacide gel. Nope. It burned like what I imagine low grade acid would feel like. Its like putting soap in your urinary tract. My hubby just stared at me in fright. I'm sure in the back of his head he was hoping I got all of it out so he wouldn't have to go through the same :blush:
> 
> It smelled of roses and sage too. Not exactly setting the mood either. So be warned, if you are sensitive this stuff may not be for you due to whatever they put in it that causes burning and that it has a ...hmmmm...cheap lotion smell. I don't know, it didn't work for me so I went back to my Conceive+ that does not burn at all. :dance:

I took a cheapie and got a BFN 10dpo then took another cheapie 11dpo at 8pm and got a faint BFP. Took a clearblue digital and got a BFN. Testing again in the AM with the other clearblue digital. Very confused!


----------



## NennaKay

Bdid said:


> I took a cheapie and got a BFN 10dpo then took another cheapie 11dpo at 8pm and got a faint BFP. Took a clearblue digital and got a BFN. Testing again in the AM with the other clearblue digital. Very confused!
> 
> View attachment 1087402

The digitals often need a higher level of HCG to read positive. Maybe wait a couple days for darker cheapies? The test you posted looks positive to me, but I'm not really a fan of blue dye tests... Keep us updated... Fingers crossed!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Digis are less sensitive so they take longer to show up pod. Fingers crossed for you


----------



## Mum_of_twins

Thanks @FTale 

My period is pretty regular, 28, 29 and 30 days cycle, I usually don’t have heavy flow, Not clotting at all, normal flow! No painful periods, just turn 35 years old about 2weeks ago.

I have done some hormone test, everything seem fine, I did transvaginal ultrasound, my gyno said everything is fine, so my pcp want me to see another gyno, which am going to make my appointment for my next coming cycle! I have been taking my prenatal vitamins, Can I get Ubiquinol 600mg and D3 vitamin 5000iu over the counter? I don’t do caffeine.


----------



## Mum_of_twins

Thanks @Deethehippy
Yes I drink lots of water, I don’t drink soda and I don’t even buy them to my house.


----------



## Mum_of_twins

Kiwiberry said:


> Ladies I just wanted to update you all so none of you would wonder. I'm currently going through an early MC. I'll read up on how everyone is doing once I calm down with what's happening.

Am so sorry to hear u are going through Mc.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Mum_of_twins said:


> Thanks @FTale
> 
> My period is pretty regular, 28, 29 and 30 days cycle, I usually don’t have heavy flow, Not clotting at all, normal flow! No painful periods, just turn 35 years old about 2weeks ago.
> 
> I have done some hormone test, everything seem fine, I did transvaginal ultrasound, my gyno said everything is fine, so my pcp want me to see another gyno, which am going to make my appointment for my next coming cycle! I have been taking my prenatal vitamins, Can I get Ubiquinol 600mg and D3 vitamin 5000iu over the counter? I don’t do caffeine.

Fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## tropicsgirl

Kiwiberry said:


> Ladies I just wanted to update you all so none of you would wonder. I'm currently going through an early MC. I'll read up on how everyone is doing once I calm down with what's happening.

I’m very sorry to hear this..take care of yourself.


----------



## tropicsgirl

2 DPO now...starting the 2 week wait...felt some sharp twinges in my lower left stomach a few times today..

We managed to DTD on the first 2 days when my LH levels were high but not on the day of ovulation. But hoping it did the trick...

On another note wildfire smoke is horrible in our area from all the wildfires and so many people I know have lost their homes. Feeling thankful for what I have today.


----------



## Bevziibubble

@tropicsgirl Good luck :) 

So sad about the wildfires :(


----------



## tdog

@Kiwiberry so sorry lovely sending huge :hugs: xx


----------



## salamander91

Kiwiberry said:


> Ladies I just wanted to update you all so none of you would wonder. I'm currently going through an early MC. I'll read up on how everyone is doing once I calm down with what's happening.

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## aymz1983

@Kiwiberry so sorry to hear this, big hug to you.

@FTale great news about the new gyno, he sounds like a great guy!

Afm I took a test yesterday (9dpo) after seeing all of the early 8 and 9dpo tests and my own dream about getting a positive on 8dpo but it was stark white. But that's ok, it's still early. I keep telling myself that maybe my dream was telling me I implanted on 8dpo and so it won't show on a test yet. Will take another Saturday morning as we are going away for the weekend for my birthday so I'd like to know if I can have a little drink! Although I'd prefer it if I couldn't :) 

Hope everyone is doing ok otherwise


----------



## FTale

Mum_of_twins said:


> Thanks @FTale
> 
> My period is pretty regular, 28, 29 and 30 days cycle, I usually don’t have heavy flow, Not clotting at all, normal flow! No painful periods, just turn 35 years old about 2weeks ago.
> 
> I have done some hormone test, everything seem fine, I did transvaginal ultrasound, my gyno said everything is fine, so my pcp want me to see another gyno, which am going to make my appointment for my next coming cycle! I have been taking my prenatal vitamins, Can I get Ubiquinol 600mg and D3 vitamin 5000iu over the counter? I don’t do caffeine.

Yes, you can buy online with Amazon, I get the brand Qunol 200mg and a bottle of the 100mg. They are costly but worth it. You can also get Ubiquinol in vitamin stores or places like Bjs. Just make sure its only Ubiquinol and not Ubiquinone. And D3 can be found in your vitamin section in any store. I wish there was one magic pill instead of tossing back as many ....lol Oh and Magnesium is another you want to make sure you are not low on. If possible, I would get bloods done for vitamin deficiency before adding anything to your current regiment. I hope that helped some. HUGS



tropicsgirl said:


> 2 DPO now...starting the 2 week wait...felt some sharp twinges in my lower left stomach a few times today..
> 
> We managed to DTD on the first 2 days when my LH levels were high but not on the day of ovulation. But hoping it did the trick...
> 
> On another note wildfire smoke is horrible in our area from all the wildfires and so many people I know have lost their homes. Feeling thankful for what I have today.

I hope so too Congrats on ovulating!!!!! What will you do to pass the time? I tend to bake alot. Not always edible but I love being in the kitchen as long as you don't ask me to do dishes :laugh2:

And the fires are not lost on me. Its so hard to look at the news. Amidst it all I am happy its homes lost and not tons of lives. A tragedy no matter how you look at it though. Mega happy you are doing ok. :hugs:



LuvallmyH said:


> Cd 10 for me. Dh came home Sunday and leaves tomorrow. Been able to bd every day. Maybe I might have a shot. FX. My cycle is all over the place so I can’t depend on a regular o date. I do have ewcm so that’s good. I know I’m gearing up, but not sure if I will O in time.
> Fix for everyone testing! Congrats to the bfps. Sorry for the bfn & af. That’s the worst feeling.
> :dust:All around!

:happydance: yay for getting in some bd time. All you need is a 5 day window at least and even then my jaw has dropped when reading women claim to get preggo from 7 days out ....anything is possible. I'm all for trying and hoping. Here....:dust::hugs: now hurry up O we run a tight ttc schedule :laugh2:



AFM: Will try to find out my beta from yesterday when the office opens. I forgot to get my login info for my online portal access. So, yeah, not looking good. My test have not really done anything magical except stay positive :shrug:. I did an OSOM this morning with FMU/SMU...chickened out and didn't catch the first , first pee :blush:but went again like 30 minutes later. Osom taking longer to develop into a dark line but still showing a line though. Even my easy @ home is still given its complimentary faint line. 

At least I know if AF shows, I can go straight into IUI mode physically. Mentally ya'll.....I will be pretty sad that I didn't nab that eggy this cycle. But maybe meeting this new doc is where God was leading us so we could make a special rainbow baby. I know now but till I have to close the door on this cycle I will keep hoping and praying.

Oh, and I will post the trigger pics only if you want. I know posting all those positives may be triggering so I haven't posted anymore. Ok, time to get with my busy work day before school starts for my dd.

Sending Happy vibes to everyone. :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

What is OSOM? 
I don't mind what you post...it's good to see everyones journeys throughout 

I'm thinking my O will be around Monday if it's like my usual CD16. I hope to get some BD in this weekend and see when the OPK goes positive. I WILL phone the doctor at some point but I shall keep trying to conceive despite any obstacles that may or may not be there.


----------



## FTale

Deethehippy said:


> What is OSOM?
> I don't mind what you post...it's good to see everyones journeys throughout :)
> 
> I'm thinking my O will be around Monday if it's like my usual CD16. I hope to get some BD in this weekend and see when the OPK goes positive. I WILL phone the doctor at some point but I shall keep trying to conceive despite any obstacles that may or may not be there.

I like your attitude! Like Sarah in the bible thought she was too old....hhehehe...The seemingly impossible IS possible if its meant to be. Only one way to find out Dee and that's to keep trying. :hugs2:

OSOM are super sensitive tests that are now only sold to doctors for the most part but you can buy from Acculab Supplies and it should get to you within a week or two because of Covid at more than what Amazon use to cost. But they are worth the money for super early testing. 8dpo in the evening is when I always look for a bfp. If I don't see it I get nervous that 9dpo will be blank annnnd it usually is...lol They are sensitive to 5 miu which is what I think todays test for me is meaning I am not preggers and AF will be here dpo 15 if I stop my progesterone tomorrow. I won't though....lol.. I plan to right it out to 14dpo as long as I still have a positive hpt.

Ok, sorry to ramble, I will post my OSOM progression picks now :blush: The pics are on my cell so I will make a post from there.

FX you O soon!!!


----------



## FTale

Osom pregnancy tests
The last 3 tests
9dpo am
9dpo evening
11dpt/ 10dpo not fmu but 30 minutes later or so

Not hopeful but tomorrow should tell all. Thank you all for looking


----------



## FTale

Redo of huge pic showing last two tests up close LOL


----------



## Deethehippy

FTale said:


> I like your attitude! Like Sarah in the bible thought she was too old....hhehehe...The seemingly impossible IS possible if its meant to be. Only one way to find out Dee and that's to keep trying. :hugs2:
> 
> OSOM are super sensitive tests that are now only sold to doctors for the most part but you can buy from Acculab Supplies and it should get to you within a week or two because of Covid at more than what Amazon use to cost. But they are worth the money for super early testing. 8dpo in the evening is when I always look for a bfp. If I don't see it I get nervous that 9dpo will be blank annnnd it usually is...lol They are sensitive to 5 miu which is what I think todays test for me is meaning I am not preggers and AF will be here dpo 15 if I stop my progesterone tomorrow. I won't though....lol.. I plan to right it out to 14dpo as long as I still have a positive hpt.
> 
> Ok, sorry to ramble, I will post my OSOM progression picks now :blush: The pics are on my cell so I will make a post from there.
> 
> FX you O soon!!!

Thank you for explaining that all for me. I tend to get BFP's by 10DPO if I'm going to get one but I know some women see nothing before 12DPO so it can vary for sure. 
I really wish you so much luck..it's so hard to know I guess at what point a real BFP takes over if it does. Please keep posting your tests..I'd like to cheer you along and learn something too..I've learnt so much since I had my son 20 years ago and did one test when my AF was late lol

And thank you for believing in my attitude..it might not bring me a BFP but you have to be in it to win it right?


----------



## FTale

Deethehippy said:


> Thank you for explaining that all for me. I tend to get BFP's by 10DPO if I'm going to get one but I know some women see nothing before 12DPO so it can vary for sure.
> I really wish you so much luck..it's so hard to know I guess at what point a real BFP takes over if it does. Please keep posting your tests..I'd like to cheer you along and learn something too..I've learnt so much since I had my son 20 years ago and did one test when my AF was late lol
> 
> And thank you for believing in my attitude..it might not bring me a BFP but *you have to be in it to win it right?* :)

:friends: You got that right! I AM ALL IN..lol


----------



## Bdid

Bdid said:


> I took a cheapie and got a BFN 10dpo then took another cheapie 11dpo at 8pm and got a faint BFP. Took a clearblue digital and got a BFN. Testing again in the AM with the other clearblue digital. Very confused!
> 
> View attachment 1087402

I took another clearblue ( not digital) and it was negative. So I guess it was a false positive.


----------



## Bdid

NennaKay said:


> The digitals often need a higher level of HCG to read positive. Maybe wait a couple days for darker cheapies? The test you posted looks positive to me, but I'm not really a fan of blue dye tests... Keep us updated... Fingers crossed!

Negative this morning. That was probably a false positive I guess.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## NennaKay

Still getting negatives at 10 DPO.... But boy do my boobs hurt...


----------



## Bevziibubble

There is still time. Fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## FTale

@Bdid :hugs2: Sorry, digitals are finicky. What brand are you using and when will you test again.

@NennaKay Fx! I hope you are staring back at a second line soon. I know I am hoping to as well.<3


----------



## FTale

Ladies even though I am testing out my trigger I am noticing as of late the smu tests around 9 or 10am for me come up faster and a hair darker. Weird.

I have a feeling I'll still be getting positive test and Af...its due Monday if I stop progesterone tomorrow.

Anyone else ever test out hcg?


----------



## NennaKay

FTale said:


> Ladies even though I am testing out my trigger I am noticing as of late the smu tests around 9 or 10am for me come up faster and a hair darker. Weird.
> 
> I have a feeling I'll still be getting positive test and Af...its due Monday if I stop progesterone tomorrow.
> 
> Anyone else ever test out hcg?

Never done it, but my fingers are crossed so tight for you!


----------



## mme

FTale said:


> Ladies even though I am testing out my trigger I am noticing as of late the smu tests around 9 or 10am for me come up faster and a hair darker. Weird.
> 
> I have a feeling I'll still be getting positive test and Af...its due Monday if I stop progesterone tomorrow.
> 
> Anyone else ever test out hcg?

Same is happening with me with my tests (I’m not testing out trigger though) all of my smu tests are darker than fmu.
Fingers crossed everyone, hope to see many more bfp on here x


----------



## mme

10 dpo symptoms update if anyone is interested.
Woke to 2 spots on my nose, never get spots on my nose. Very mild cramping still in lower abdomen and back. Extremely tired, could have had a nap at lunch today. Today’s tests were slightly darker than yesterday’s.


----------



## Mum_of_twins

FTale said:


> Yes, you can buy online with Amazon, I get the brand Qunol 200mg and a bottle of the 100mg. They are costly but worth it. You can also get Ubiquinol in vitamin stores or places like Bjs. Just make sure its only Ubiquinol and not Ubiquinone. And D3 can be found in your vitamin section in any store. I wish there was one magic pill instead of tossing back as many ....lol Oh and Magnesium is another you want to make sure you are not low on. If possible, I would get bloods done for vitamin deficiency before adding anything to your current regiment. I hope that helped some. HUGS
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so too Congrats on ovulating!!!!! What will you do to pass the time? I tend to bake alot. Not always edible but I love being in the kitchen as long as you don't ask me to do dishes :laugh2:
> 
> And the fires are not lost on me. Its so hard to look at the news. Amidst it all I am happy its homes lost and not tons of lives. A tragedy no matter how you look at it though. Mega happy you are doing ok. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> :happydance: yay for getting in some bd time. All you need is a 5 day window at least and even then my jaw has dropped when reading women claim to get preggo from 7 days out ....anything is possible. I'm all for trying and hoping. Here....:dust::hugs: now hurry up O we run a tight ttc schedule :laugh2:
> 
> 
> 
> AFM: Will try to find out my beta from yesterday when the office opens. I forgot to get my login info for my online portal access. So, yeah, not looking good. My test have not really done anything magical except stay positive :shrug:. I did an OSOM this morning with FMU/SMU...chickened out and didn't catch the first , first pee :blush:but went again like 30 minutes later. Osom taking longer to develop into a dark line but still showing a line though. Even my easy @ home is still given its complimentary faint line.
> 
> At least I know if AF shows, I can go straight into IUI mode physically. Mentally ya'll.....I will be pretty sad that I didn't nab that eggy this cycle. But maybe meeting this new doc is where God was leading us so we could make a special rainbow baby. I know now but till I have to close the door on this cycle I will keep hoping and praying.
> 
> Oh, and I will post the trigger pics only if you want. I know posting all those positives may be triggering so I haven't posted anymore. Ok, time to get with my busy work day before school starts for my dd.
> 
> Sending Happy vibes to everyone. :hugs:

Thanks @FTale 
I really appreciate, I will go get them. I didn’t ovulate again this month. The monitor keeps saying low, not even 1 high fertile day talk less of a peak day. :(:(:( Feeling really sad, it has been 4 months in a roll now of no ovulation that was never the case](*,)](*,)](*,)​


----------



## Alligator

Good luck Ftale! Crossing everything for you that you get good news regarding your betas and your tests keep darkening. A friend of mine is doing IUI at the moment and also testing out her trigger. I guess there's a reason they tell you to wait for the beta test haha she's driving herself a bit mad (and I, of course, am happy to stare at tests with her!). But I would do the same thing and POAS like crazy!

AFM nothing much new, just feeling down and off and a bit depressed lately. I feel I need a proper break from work but obviously can't just do that :(


----------



## Deethehippy

:hugs:


Alligator said:


> Good luck Ftale! Crossing everything for you that you get good news regarding your betas and your tests keep darkening. A friend of mine is doing IUI at the moment and also testing out her trigger. I guess there's a reason they tell you to wait for the beta test haha she's driving herself a bit mad (and I, of course, am happy to stare at tests with her!). But I would do the same thing and POAS like crazy!
> 
> AFM nothing much new, just feeling down and off and a bit depressed lately. I feel I need a proper break from work but obviously can't just do that :(

It does sound like you need a break...you've been through a difficult time recently and you are still dealing with some longterm issues. Could you maybe plan a weekend getaway with your husband? Even a short break can be beneficial. Have you ever considered a new job? I know work is hard to come by right now but sometimes we just need a complete change. I am hearing you though and I hope things get a whole lot more positive for you :hugs:


----------



## Bdid

FTale said:


> @Bdid :hugs2: Sorry, digitals are finicky. What brand are you using and when will you test again.
> 
> @NennaKay Fx! I hope you are staring back at a second line soon. I know I am hoping to as well.<3

I used clearblue. I bought a Walmart cheapie today and tested this afternoon. I’m probably 11-12dpo not 100% which. This 88 cent Walmart one is showing a faint positive as well but I’ve heard they give a lot of false positives.


----------



## Bdid




----------



## mme

@Bdid that looks positive to me ! 
Maybe wait a day or two to do another digi but your recent test look promising.


----------



## Bdid

mme said:


> @Bdid that looks positive to me !
> Maybe wait a day or two to do another digi but your recent test look promising.

Thanks, I’m cautiously optimistic!


----------



## Alligator

Deethehippy said:


> :hugs:
> 
> It does sound like you need a break...you've been through a difficult time recently and you are still dealing with some longterm issues. Could you maybe plan a weekend getaway with your husband? Even a short break can be beneficial. Have you ever considered a new job? I know work is hard to come by right now but sometimes we just need a complete change. I am hearing you though and I hope things get a whole lot more positive for you :hugs:

I do like my job and my team 90% of the time, it's just been tough working from home with the pandemic and a lot of shifts (layoffs, luckily not me) meaning we're doing a lot of different work! I have considered it though but I've been here for 5 years, have a great pension and benefits and make a good salary. Our economy is extra in the toilet where I am (pandemic and low energy prices) so jobs are hard to come by. I have considered a second job to help with cash flow and repay debt a bit faster but no idea where to even look, ideally something I could do from home in evenings or weekends but most of those seem like scams lol!!

Unfortunately we can't really afford a weekend away at the moment :( perhaps a date night though!


----------



## NennaKay

Bdid said:


> View attachment 1087423
> 
> 
> View attachment 1087422

That's a pretty clear positive! Got my first positive with my oldest on an .88 cheapy. Congratulations! Hope it's a sticky bean!


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Bdid congratulations!!


----------



## Deethehippy

Bdid - looks like a good BFP to me..FX it keeps getting darker.


----------



## FTale

@Bdid LOL...Girl! That's one clear bfp...CONGRATULATIONS!...\\:D/


----------



## FTale

Coffee with too much creamer and sugar is what I have on the menu if my tests dont reflect a bfp this cycle.

Don't know what it is about a good cup of coffee but its like how some feel about chocolate I imagine..


----------



## FTale

Just got a call from the doc office and my beta was.... 5 at 9dpo...and for some reason I cant stop laughing

I guess I knew it wasnt high but daaaannng...hahahahaha..that is like barely pregnant low. Doc thinks its just the trigger.

They want me to do a repeat in the morning but I dont have anyonve anyone to watch my dd so I might just go to another lab where she can go too.

Dont know yet, think I will see if my tests get darker. If they dont , I wont bother. 

I smell coffeee....:lol:


----------



## LuvallmyH

FTale said:


> Just got a call from the doc office and my beta was.... 5 at 9dpo...and for some reason I cant stop laughing
> 
> I guess I knew it wasnt high but daaaannng...hahahahaha..that is like barely pregnant low. Doc thinks its just the trigger.
> 
> They want me to do a repeat in the morning but I dont have anyonve anyone to watch my dd so I might just go to another lab where she can go too.
> 
> Dont know yet, think I will see if my tests get darker. If they dont , I wont bother.
> 
> I smell coffeee....:lol:

I hope the dr is wrong! I hope so much it’s rising!!! And a sticky little bean! I say enjoy the coffee either way ;)


----------



## LuvallmyH

Bdid said:


> View attachment 1087423
> 
> 
> View attachment 1087422

Great lines!


----------



## Bdid

FTale said:


> @Bdid LOL...Girl! That's one clear bfp...CONGRATULATIONS!...\\:D/

Thank you! I feel so unsure about it because it’s so faint but hopefully it’ll get darker as I go! :)


----------



## FTale

@LuvallmyH....I LOVE the way you think (rubbing hands together for coffee) Hopefully in the morning my tears of maddness with turn into tears of joy....or well, there's always more coffee. :coffee:

@Bdid that tests is so dark! I mean it can get darker but that is no squinter by far. Congrats again. :dance:


----------



## Alligator

Oh ftale - seems like you got answers but more questions. Fx for your next test...and a yummy cup of coffee!!


----------



## tbfromlv

@FTale i hope that 5 is just actually the start of your true bfp! But I’m glad you at least have a doctor who is all in to help you!

afm: I got my new tests in the mail today (8dpo, perfect timing!) hey are pregmates. I normally get wondfo but have gotten pregmate before. However, the handle is pink, not blue. It says pregmate on the handle too but I wanted to ask if any of you have had the Pinker handled pregmates? I’ve heard of people getting fake wondfos that have a different colored handle but unsure of pregmate?


----------



## JessaBear36

FTale said:


> Redo of huge pic showing last two tests up close LOL
> View attachment 1087415

Good luck hope they darken up now . FX


----------



## Bdid

FTale said:


> Just got a call from the doc office and my beta was.... 5 at 9dpo...and for some reason I cant stop laughing
> 
> I guess I knew it wasnt high but daaaannng...hahahahaha..that is like barely pregnant low. Doc thinks its just the trigger.
> 
> They want me to do a repeat in the morning but I dont have anyonve anyone to watch my dd so I might just go to another lab where she can go too.
> 
> Dont know yet, think I will see if my tests get darker. If they dont , I wont bother.
> 
> I smell coffeee....:lol:

hopefully it keeps rising- that’s the most important!


----------



## LuvallmyH

tbfromlv said:


> @FTale i hope that 5 is just actually the start of your true bfp! But I’m glad you at least have a doctor who is all in to help you!
> 
> afm: I got my new tests in the mail today (8dpo, perfect timing!) hey are pregmates. I normally get wondfo but have gotten pregmate before. However, the handle is pink, not blue. It says pregmate on the handle too but I wanted to ask if any of you have had the Pinker handled pregmates? I’ve heard of people getting fake wondfos that have a different colored handle but unsure of pregmate?

The pink ones are the new version. I found them to be more sensitive than the blue handle. Good luck!!!


----------



## tbfromlv

LuvallmyH said:


> The pink ones are the new version. I found them to be more sensitive than the blue handle. Good luck!!!

OH GOOD! because I got this just now (hopefully the upload doesn’t eat the pic!) I’m 8dpo


----------



## LuvallmyH

Well that sure looks promising!!!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay, FX!!


----------



## Deethehippy

FTale - 5 could be good..lets pray that rises!

Tbfromlv - I can see a line! Eek, hope it's the start of your BFP :)

I had a big temp drop this morning (although the bedroom was cold overnight) Praying that I am not ovulating early because last BD was 4 days ago! OPK still negative though so hopefully just a random temp? Will try to BD tonight anyway. Do have EWCM but have only had it 2 days and it's usually for 5 days before O so hopefully I have not missed our slot!


----------



## FTale

Deethehippy said:


> FTale - 5 could be good..lets pray that rises!
> 
> Tbfromlv - I can see a line! Eek, hope it's the start of your BFP :)
> 
> I had a big temp drop this morning (although the bedroom was cold overnight) Praying that I am not ovulating early because last BD was 4 days ago! OPK still negative though so hopefully just a random temp? Will try to BD tonight anyway. Do have EWCM but have only had it 2 days and it's usually for 5 days before O so hopefully I have not missed our slot!

Dee sounds like its time to load up on bding. Ewcm is your body's way of preparing itself even if we are not ready lol So I hope you get really good couple of times in before eggy actually releases.
Fx HUGS


@tbfromlv FX!!


----------



## FTale

](*,)

My tests did not give me a clear understanding of what is going on. The reg frer was scarce with a line and the rapid frer and rapid clear blue gave good lines though nothing super dark.

To my knowledge rapid test just grab all forms of hcg and spits it out.

Let's say beta crawled to 7 or 10 in like 36hrs. Thats still not good. The only positive would be that we know we can get pregnant on our own.

But is it worth finding out? $50 gone if I use my order for a beta today or I have 6 months to use it.

I just looked at the tests again. They look promising enough that something is happening but what if I get tested and its like a 2? :?

I am out of 'good' tests and when my hubby finds out how much I spent on tests period this cycle he is going to take my bank card away...so I get one more chance to use it today while he is at work :change:.

Any advice?


----------



## FTale

Rapid frer the rapid cbe..hope you can see line. Pics look super vague online:shrug:


----------



## mme

FTale said:


> ](*,)
> 
> My tests did not give me a clear understanding of what is going on. The reg frer was scarce with a line and the rapid frer and rapid clear blue gave good lines though nothing super dark.
> 
> To my knowledge rapid test just grab all forms of hcg and spits it out.
> 
> Let's say beta crawled to 7 or 10 in like 36hrs. Thats still not good. The only positive would be that we know we can get pregnant on our own.
> 
> But is it worth finding out? $50 gone if I use my order for a beta today or I have 6 months to use it.
> 
> I just looked at the tests again. They look promising enough that something is happening but what if I get tested and its like a 2? :?
> 
> I am out of 'good' tests and when my hubby finds out how much I spent on tests period this cycle he is going to take my bank card away...so I get one more chance to use it today while he is at work :change:.
> 
> Any advice?

can you post a pic of the tests so we can see ? Might be worth waiting on the blood test if you can, maybe see what the tests do over the weekend and get it checked Monday if that is an option for you ?


----------



## mme

FTale said:


> Rapid frer the rapid cbe..hope you can see line. Pics look super vague online:shrug:
> View attachment 1087455
> View attachment 1087457

I see something on both tests.
What dpo were these taken ?


----------



## NennaKay

Feeling like I'm out. BFN 11DPO FMU. :-(


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## FTale

mme said:


> I see something on both tests.
> What dpo were these taken ?

Today at 11dpo. I have been testing out trigger. Lines got light but never went away completely except on my easy at home brand last night.


----------



## FTale

@Cheyenne O. how are you doing? Have you tested yet? FX Hugs


----------



## FTale

*Let me know if I missed any info on some one's cycle. i.e. AF or the elusive bfp (we'll find you)*

@mme I'm gonna take your advice and wait out the weekend to do test. AF will not start until I stop progesterone supplements. I have been feeling strange cramps like the alien trying to burst out so it may be getting close to time for it regardless. I looked at my pics I poste on my laptop an you can barely see any lines. irl and on my cell they are clear as day. Still don't see how the Rapid Frer is darker than the reg Frer. Something fishy there. On a lighter note its cool to see a line on the blue dye test. I am not one to get anything on those so that was cool. :laugh2:

Alright sneaking a lit nap before I wake my dd up for school.

Have a Happy Friday and a peaceful weekend all!!!:dust:


----------



## Mum_of_twins

FTale said:


> Just got a call from the doc office and my beta was.... 5 at 9dpo...and for some reason I cant stop laughing
> 
> I guess I knew it wasnt high but daaaannng...hahahahaha..that is like barely pregnant low. Doc thinks its just the trigger.
> 
> They want me to do a repeat in the morning but I dont have anyonve anyone to watch my dd so I might just go to another lab where she can go too.
> 
> Dont know yet, think I will see if my tests get darker. If they dont , I wont bother.
> 
> I smell coffeee....:lol:

I hope the doctor is wrong.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies I took a few days away. 
We've had a crazy week. 
My 9 year old son got unwell and developed a cough and fever so he had to be tested for covid. 
Thankfully results were negative so its just a cold. 


AFM
I had a positive opk on cd12 and think I ovulated yesterday on cd13 because I had lots of ewcm and pinching in my left overy. 

Temp went up today cd14 but not a great deal compared to other ladies. 
Im wondering if I have weak ovulation and thats why I keep having chemicals? 
I definitely ovulate every month but my temp doesn't go supper high like other ladies do. 

As soon as FF confirms ovulation I will book my 2nd blood panel. 
It has to be around 7 days b4 AF and I shud be due AF on 26th September. 
We've done as we were told and not tried this cycle. 
Getting very anxous now incase there really is something wrong with me and I get told I can't have any more babies. 
Im really hoping that all my chemicals are all down to a patch of bad luck and they don't find anything that will prevent me falling and staying pregnant In the near future. 

Prob will book the blood test for next Friday and then it will take 2 weeks to get results. 
Still not sure about trying next cycle and still thinking of leaving it until December but will see how I feel when I get this cycle out the way. 

Congratulations on all the new BFPs
And sorry to all those with BFNs 

Its felt horrible not being able to try this cycle esp knowing i wud be in the 2ww now but I know I need to get these bloods done and see why I keep having early Misscariges. 

My husband thinks we shud of not bothered with the bloodtests and just kept on trying but there was just no way I cud go through another loss. 
These past almost 7 months have been so hard and so heartbreaking I just want to make sure it isn't something that can be treated like low progesterone or something. 

Hopfully I get the all clear and nothing is wrong with either me or DH. 
Just wish I cud fast forward to December now


----------



## JJB2

Hi ladies! Ive been in the shadows reading everyones posts. 
Im not sure what my body is doing (im still breastfeeding) I started doing opks around cd11-12 and they seem dark but instead of getting darker they got lighter. So I decided to do a hpt strip last night and I got this.
Top tests were the in the afternoon bottom at night. Single test are the night tests


----------



## JJB2

These are this morning
What yall think?


----------



## Suggerhoney

JJB2 said:


> These are this morning
> What yall think?
> 
> View attachment 1087467
> View attachment 1087468

Something is catching my eye hon. Maybe u had a short surge and thats why u didn't catch ure peak.
Good luck hopfully its the start of a BFP


----------



## kksy9b

@Bdid Congratulations!!!! H&H 9 months to you!!

@JJB2 something is definitely catching my eye! FX you see a clear line in the next day or two!! 

@Suggerhoney :hugs: I know it is hard to not be trying this cycle but I think you made the right call in following their advice and holding off. Praying that your tests will show something that is quick and easy to correct and that your next pregnancy will bring you your forever baby :hugs:

@FTale Definitely see the lines on the test! I think I missed this before, but did you test go negative after your trigger or still testing the trigger out?

AFM, temp fell under cover today so expecting AF sometime today, but hasn't shown up yet. I'm hoping I will do my usual one day of light spotting and then be full blown tomorrow (so that my expected O date for next cycle would be pushed back a day and be better timing for us). I've been expecting it with all of my weird ovulation issues this month, but it still sucks. Hopefully we catch in the next 2 cycles so that my parents would be able to come out after baby is born (mom is a teacher). 

Good luck everyone and hope to see lots more BFPs in the next couple of weeks!


----------



## 3 girlies

Kiwiberry said:


> @Deethehippy @NennaKay @FTale Thanks ladies :cry:. Really sad & depressed about it. I was so excited. I am so thankful for my 3 babies I do have right now though.

I'm so sorry I missed this last time I posted :(


----------



## Suggerhoney

kksy9b said:


> @Bdid Congratulations!!!! H&H 9 months to you!!
> 
> @JJB2 something is definitely catching my eye! FX you see a clear line in the next day or two!!
> 
> @Suggerhoney :hugs: I know it is hard to not be trying this cycle but I think you made the right call in following their advice and holding off. Praying that your tests will show something that is quick and easy to correct and that your next pregnancy will bring you your forever baby :hugs:
> 
> @FTale Definitely see the lines on the test! I think I missed this before, but did you test go negative after your trigger or still testing the trigger out?
> 
> AFM, temp fell under cover today so expecting AF sometime today, but hasn't shown up yet. I'm hoping I will do my usual one day of light spotting and then be full blown tomorrow (so that my expected O date for next cycle would be pushed back a day and be better timing for us). I've been expecting it with all of my weird ovulation issues this month, but it still sucks. Hopefully we catch in the next 2 cycles so that my parents would be able to come out after baby is born (mom is a teacher).
> 
> Good luck everyone and hope to see lots more BFPs in the next couple of weeks!

Thank you so much hon. I really really hope so. 
Im so nervous and anxous. 
Time is really really dragging


----------



## FTale

@kksy9b I hope you get O right on time next cycle if this one turns out to be af. This cycle has been a doozy. 
As for my tests they I only got lighter in the mornings but darker in the evenings. The only tests that gives me pause is the cbe rapid. I think I will get a few more and test tomorrow but I dont want to drag this cycle on just the same. Need to time next O for IUI. Don't want it to be during the work week.
Hugs


----------



## Alligator

Good luck ladies! Sugger - I know how you feel about not trying, feels a bit of a waste even if you know it's right decision. 

I am happy it's the weekend coming up! We don't have a lot of plans other than an outdoor birthday party on Sunday. I don't even want to go. It;s hubby's friend's daughter, and I know for a fact these friends don't like me much so it always feels awkward being with them.


----------



## MrsKatie

@FTale oh I so hope this is your take home baby <3

@Suggerhoney huge hugs honey, I hope the tests bring You some peace or helpful information, and you get that sticky baby very soon.

@Alligator wish we could all go to that party with you and give ‘em a piece of our minds :)

@Deethehippy how are You?

Congratulations to those with BFPs and so sorry for those who are out.

terrible wildfires here, the smoke is so bad we can’t go outside at all, it’s scary even bringing the Trash out. They’re evacuating neighboring towns so we are on alert. So on brand for 2020!


----------



## FTale

Alligator said:


> Good luck ladies! Sugger - I know how you feel about not trying, feels a bit of a waste even if you know it's right decision.
> 
> I am happy it's the weekend coming up! We don't have a lot of plans other than an outdoor birthday party on Sunday. I don't even want to go. It;s hubby's friend's daughter, and I know for a fact these friends don't like me much so it always feels awkward being with them.

I feel for you. I couldnt do it. Thats one thing my hubby and I have in common. Introverts. Being in large groups just give us anxiety to no end. So I never make him go to family gatherings unless he wants to. Especially if you know the ppl dont like you. 

If you go for sure, remember you can come let off steam with us afterwards


----------



## FTale

Here's that coffee..mmmm, uh oh. I could get use to this again fast...hahaha


----------



## FTale

@MrsKatie  :shock: Oh no. That is terrible! Please be safe. I can't imagine how folks are even breathing well with the amount of fires going on.

Edit: Meant MrsKatie


----------



## Suggerhoney

Alligator said:


> Good luck ladies! Sugger - I know how you feel about not trying, feels a bit of a waste even if you know it's right decision.
> 
> I am happy it's the weekend coming up! We don't have a lot of plans other than an outdoor birthday party on Sunday. I don't even want to go. It;s hubby's friend's daughter, and I know for a fact these friends don't like me much so it always feels awkward being with them.

It sucks doesn't it hon. But I have to have these bloods and try and get to the bottom of why I keep having chemical pregnancies.
I wud of definitely of given it one last shot this cycle and was so disappointed when the nurse said we cudnt.
Hope ure ok hon



MrsKatie said:


> @FTale oh I so hope this is your take home baby <3
> 
> @Suggerhoney huge hugs honey, I hope the tests bring You some peace or helpful information, and you get that sticky baby very soon.
> 
> @Alligator wish we could all go to that party with you and give ‘em a piece of our minds :)
> 
> @Deethehippy how are You?
> 
> Congratulations to those with BFPs and so sorry for those who are out.
> 
> terrible wildfires here, the smoke is so bad we can’t go outside at all, it’s scary even bringing the Trash out. They’re evacuating neighboring towns so we are on alert. So on brand for 2020!

Thank you hon. Just as long as I do get my rainbow I dont mind having to wait another few months, im just so worried im gonna get bad news.
My temp doesn seem to rise that high after ovulation.
I noticed all the pregnant ladies had a huge rise after ovulation and I always get a very steady slow rise. I know im ovulating but im wondering if my ovulation is very weak and thats why no pregnancies are sticking?
I really hope they can help me with medication or something.
All I want is to get pregnant and for it to stick and be healthy.
Even if i have to wait untill December or even January I really dont mind just as long as it happens.
Its just the fear of being told I can't have anymore.
Dont get me wrong im very blessed to have the children I do have but I new I wanted one more b4 it really is to late.
I just want that one last time to have that bump and feel baby kicking. Its so magical and wonderful. Pregnancy goes by so fast and I feel like I never enjoyed my pregnancy with my son because I spent the whole first and second trimester worrying and anxous.
I really wanna cherish every single moment of a future pregnancy. Ill still be worried esp during the first trimester as my latest loss was at almost 11 weeks but I will still cherish every moment. 
Because in a blink of an eye its all over and ure tiny newborn is a year old. It just goes so so fast. 
Hope ure ok.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@FTale 
Good luck with ure tests. Ure chart looks so good.


----------



## FTale

@Suggerhoney I understand. And man, you have gotten thru the hardest part of Oing and not bding. I have tried and made it to O day and broke. Had to at least get it in even though it would have been like 18hrs after O pain. It was like I needed that bd fix so I feel as if there is a second of a chance. 
But I too am thinking it would be a lovely break to wait till December so I dont spoil the holidays with pee sticks strung about the house. Yeah, it gets bad at testing time.
Your hubby clearly wants to just keep it going. Im sure he hates seeing you this way. I know mine just kept hugging me last night when he saw me dealing with cramps. He doesnt even care about his bday just wants to do iui and keep on with it till end of year. Possibly even longer now that we found affordable iui office.
Sigh. Please take care of yourself and when its time, move into ttcing with your peace at mine at center. Need you happy 
Suggestions:
Castor Oil packs on your lower tummy the first day after Af up to Ovulation every day for 30 minutes or every other day. Get good circulation to your reproduction area. Pre/Probiotics to keep your bacteria evened out in your gut. And lastly grab more alkaline foods to munch on to keep a good hospitable environment for sperm during bd. 

Small changes that are good for you even if not ttcing. Remember no castor oil to the tummy after O.

And if you want my other routines Ive just adopted, pm me and I will blab some more.

Gonna be alright, sweety. Hugs


----------



## FTale

@MrsKatie I edited my post to you. I put the wrong name. Sorry. Hugs be safe


----------



## Suggerhoney

Ladies im not going to share all my charts because there's 8 of them altogether but im just going to share a few. 
I really want ure help regarding my ovulation. 
Of any of you know charts well. Im just wondering why my temps don't go up supper high like all the other ladies do. 
Or are my charts still considered normol


----------



## Suggerhoney

FTale said:


> @Suggerhoney I understand. And man, you have gotten thru the hardest part of Oing and not bding. I have tried and made it to O day and broke. Had to at least get it in even though it would have been like 18hrs after O pain. It was like I needed that bd fix so I feel as if there is a second of a chance.
> But I too am thinking it would be a lovely break to wait till December so I dont spoil the holidays with pee sticks strung about the house. Yeah, it gets bad at testing time.
> Your hubby clearly wants to just keep it going. Im sure he hates seeing you this way. I know mine just kept hugging me last night when he saw me dealing with cramps. He doesnt even care about his bday just wants to do iui and keep on with it till end of year. Possibly even longer now that we found affordable iui office.
> Sigh. Please take care of yourself and when its time, move into ttcing with your peace at mine at center. Need you happy
> Suggestions:
> Castor Oil packs on your lower tummy the first day after Af up to Ovulation every day for 30 minutes or every other day. Get good circulation to your reproduction area. Pre/Probiotics to keep your bacteria evened out in your gut. And lastly grab more alkaline foods to munch on to keep a good hospitable environment for sperm during bd.
> 
> Small changes that are good for you even if not ttcing. Remember no castor oil to the tummy after O.
> 
> And if you want my other routines Ive just adopted, pm me and I will blab some more.
> 
> Gonna be alright, sweety. Hugs

Thank you so much hon. 
The first thing im gonna try when we do start trying again is the B vitamins because I dreamed about them. 
Im hoping that's all it is xxx


----------



## JJB2

POAS addict here
My tests for the past 18hrs - 20hrs lol


----------



## FTale

@JJB2 I see the pregmates progress!! Do you?? I cant get the other tests to show, pic wont load but prayers for a solid bfp on any test!! lol Excited for you!![-o&lt;


----------



## JJB2

FTale said:


> @JJB2 I see the pregmates progress!! Do you?? I cant get the other tests to show, pic wont load but prayers for a solid bfp on any test!! lol Excited for you!![-o&lt;

 Thank you the others are wondfos


----------



## JJB2

FTale said:


> @JJB2 I see the pregmates progress!! Do you?? I cant get the other tests to show, pic wont load but prayers for a solid bfp on any test!! lol Excited for you!![-o&lt;

I see some progression but I just tested with a 1.5hr hold and it's lighter


----------



## kksy9b

I'm officially out. Was really hoping AF would hold off but just had a short LP and showed up on time. Onward to the next cycle and praying for normal ovulation! If it does go wonky again, I'm heading into the doctor and insisting on testing being done to rule anything out that could be causing it


----------



## Miss Phoenix

I’m out too, AF appeared this morning! Two days earlier than I though she would but I think my body is still adjusting to being off birth control and having little to no periods lol ah well there’s always next month 

:af: Good luck everyone!! :af:


----------



## Bdid

Just wanted to update y’all. I had my annual gyno exam today (what timing) and the urine test there was negative. They’re sending me to get blood now. I’m pretty...doubtful at this point. What a rollercoaster!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Bdid said:


> Just wanted to update y’all. I had my annual gyno exam today (what timing) and the urine test there was negative. They’re sending me to get blood now. I’m pretty...doubtful at this point. What a rollercoaster!

. :hugs:


----------



## FTale

kksy9b said:


> I'm officially out. Was really hoping AF would hold off but just had a short LP and showed up on time. Onward to the next cycle and praying for normal ovulation! If it does go wonky again, I'm heading into the doctor and insisting on testing being done to rule anything out that could be causing it

:-(:hugs: On to a normal cycle it is then. Let us know how you are coming along too.



Miss Phoenix said:


> I’m out too, AF appeared this morning! Two days earlier than I though she would but I think my body is still adjusting to being off birth control and having little to no periods lol ah well there’s always next month
> 
> :af: Good luck everyone!! :af:

Oh, wow, Phoenix, wasnt expecting that at all. :huh: I am so sorry. How long off bc?



Bdid said:


> Just wanted to update y’all. I had my annual gyno exam today (what timing) and the urine test there was negative. They’re sending me to get blood now. I’m pretty...doubtful at this point. What a rollercoaster!

:hugs: Urine tests at doc office are not sensitive at all. Your blood results will be more accurate. Fx you get a good beta back. Will you do a repeat to see it dble?


----------



## kksy9b

@FTale thanks! Hoping a praying for a normal cycle!! i'll ovulate again in September and do the beginning of my tww so I'll stick around for the rest of the month!


----------



## Deethehippy

Sorry about the AF's ladies..always so depressing even when you maybe expect it. :hugs:

MrsKatie - those fires are so scary..I have been following things and I would hate to be there where you are right now, I really hope that you can be safe and stay well.

FTale - Me and my OH are both introverts too and hardly ever go out mixing in large groups..suits us just fine to be honest. Just enjoy close family and a few good friends.

JJB2 - those lines seem to be progressing..wishing you the best.

I have low backache and a headache today..it's almost like I may have already O'ed but praying I haven't because I will be out (last BD was Monday) Was going to try tonight but we are both too tired so just hope O hasn't happened yet and we can get some :sex:over the weekend.

Have a nice weekend everyone. :flower:


----------



## Bdid

FTale said:


> :-(:hugs: On to a normal cycle it is then. Let us know how you are coming along too.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, wow, Phoenix, wasnt expecting that at all. :huh: I am so sorry. How long off bc?
> 
> 
> 
> :hugs: Urine tests at doc office are not sensitive at all. Your blood results will be more accurate. Fx you get a good beta back. Will you do a repeat to see it dble?

I’m not sure I’ll go back and check to see if it’s doubled ( if the test even comes back above a 5). It’s so frustrating, you think you can trust pregnancy tests but I guess you can’t. I’ve heard of false negatives and testing too early but this is weird. I’m assuming a chemical pregnancy? I’d rather have just gotten a neg and be done already to start next month. Grrrr. Thank you for being so kind though, you and everyone on here :)


----------



## Alligator

I'm sorry for the negative tests lately :( it's so disheartening.

MrsKatie - those fires are so scary and surreal. We are expected to get smoke from the fires within the next few days and we're up in Canada (Alberta) so a fairly good distance. Awful. I hope you stay safe and healthy.

And thanks ladies - not a big fan of these friend's of hubby's, a number of issues (mostly misunderstandings) but I know they don't like me much and they are all super close so I just feel awkward but it's only a few hours and our kids will play together, then home. It'll be fine. I hope the weather holds! It's beautiful here today but heading into fall a little more everyday it seems.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Guess I’m in the game a little

Bd yesterday & the days before, so 2 days before still gives me a shot right?


----------



## Dolly nurse

:dust::test: Hi ladies I’m very early to test but couldn’t wait. Think I wrote on this thread il test after AF due which isn’t for a week.
Here’s a pic I think I’m roughly 7dpo. I used an internet cheapie but I think I see a vvfaint line!!! First month TTC bub number 4


----------



## LuvallmyH

Dolly nurse said:


> View attachment 1087499
> :dust::test: Hi ladies I’m very early to test but couldn’t wait. Think I wrote on this thread il test after AF due which isn’t for a week.
> Here’s a pic I think I’m roughly 7dpo. I used an internet cheapie but I think I see a vvfaint line!!! First month TTC bub number 4

I see what you see!!! FX that gets darker & darker!


----------



## LuvallmyH

Took one more (bottom.) It’s so pretty! Dh is coming home tomorrow! Another story (covid, kids...) Hopefully I can catch that “golden egg.”


----------



## tbfromlv

@Dolly nurse that looks great!!!

@LuvallmyH love those opks! Blazers are the best!

afm I looked at my chart and I’m actually 8dpo today. I thought I was 8dpo yesterday. Anyway here is my test tonight. The lines are there immediately and are definitely pink IRL.. but I just hope it’s real!


----------



## tdog

@Dolly nurse I see that fingers crossed it gets darker :) xx

@tbfromlv I see that aswell eeek I'm seeing lines all over :rofl: xx


----------



## LuvallmyH

tbfromlv said:


> @Dolly nurse that looks great!!!
> 
> @LuvallmyH love those opks! Blazers are the best!
> 
> afm I looked at my chart and I’m actually 8dpo today. I thought I was 8dpo yesterday. Anyway here is my test tonight. The lines are there immediately and are definitely pink IRL.. but I just hope it’s real!
> 
> View attachment 1087502

I call BFP!


----------



## Dolly nurse

LuvallmyH said:


> Took one more (bottom.) It’s so pretty! Dh is coming home tomorrow! Another story (covid, kids...) Hopefully I can catch that “golden egg.”
> View attachment 1087501

They are some lovely dark lines to BD!!!!


----------



## KatVM

AF is due tomorrow! It usually comes a day early but no sign of it today. Definitely a lot of hormonal swings (I cried a couple days ago because I wish woman clothes had more pockets..). Tested this morning and it came back negative.

Ordered some ovulation tests for next month to try to find out when O day really is. I was talking to my DS daycare provider and she suggested getting hubby to eat a bunch of peanut butter and do doggy style haha - worth a try for next month.:rofl:


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Deethehippy fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

@KatVM I hope AF stays away :af:


----------



## Deethehippy

I’m getting some obvious ovary twinges and EWCM..we are planning a night of passion tonight and hopefully tomorrow! :rofl:
Come on OPK .. tell me it’s time.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed!!


----------



## tdog

Deethehippy said:


> I’m getting some obvious ovary twinges and EWCM..we are planning a night of passion tonight and hopefully tomorrow! :rofl:
> Come on OPK .. tell me it’s time.

Fingers crossed for you lovely xx


----------



## FTale

Fx ladies!! Eggies beware there are some sperm dudes after you!

@KatVM Fx! Keep us posted

@tbfromlv So nerve wracking! Hope they show darker for you soon.FX!!


----------



## FTale

Well I thankfully have a full weekend of work. I will need the distraction. I'm calling it a day with this cycle. (Taking my last dose of progesterone)

There is no way my level is still at a 5, that was 9dpo but my tests are still positive at 12dpo/13dpt. It should be gone even by half life standards. My best guess is cp or the world's most incredibly slow metabolism.

Posting my test from yesterday evening on top and this morning on the bottom. I dont have a cam to capture color that well but thes test lines are red. No doubt about. Wait every cycle to see them. Now I do and they seem to have stalled on me. And unless they are gonna get darker I dont want to see them anymore.

Am I kicking myself for not getting my 2nd beta yesterday, yip. But it turns out my kiddo was sick and her braces were malfunctioning on her so I had to rush her to her orthodontist. Couldn't have done that and cared for her properly had I made the trip for a blood draw.

I'm rambling. I just feel like a murderer stopping my progesterone when my tests are showing possible signs of life.

Ok, need some prayer time. Here are those pics.


----------



## JJB2

FTale said:


> Well I thankfully have a full weekend of work. I will need the distraction. I'm calling it a day with this cycle. (Taking my last dose of progesterone)
> 
> There is no way my level is still at a 5, that was 9dpo but my tests are still positive at 12dpo/13dpt. It should be gone even by half life standards. My best guess is cp or the world's most incredibly slow metabolism.
> 
> Posting my test from yesterday evening on top and this morning on the bottom. I dont have a cam to capture color that well but thes test lines are red. No doubt about. Wait every cycle to see them. Now I do and they seem to have stalled on me. And unless they are gonna get darker I dont want to see them anymore.
> 
> Am I kicking myself for not getting my 2nd beta yesterday, yip. But it turns out my kiddo was sick and her braces were malfunctioning on her so I had to rush her to her orthodontist. Couldn't have done that and cared for her properly had I made the trip for a blood draw.
> 
> I'm rambling. I just feel like a murderer stopping my progesterone when my tests are showing possible signs of life.
> 
> Ok, need some prayer time. Here are those pics.
> 
> View attachment 1087522

I clearly see them! Have you tested with any other brand?


----------



## JJB2

This morning FMU tests. I still see a “line” on the pregmate and wondfo but Im not sure about the frer :shrug:​


----------



## LuvallmyH

FTale said:


> Well I thankfully have a full weekend of work. I will need the distraction. I'm calling it a day with this cycle. (Taking my last dose of progesterone)
> 
> There is no way my level is still at a 5, that was 9dpo but my tests are still positive at 12dpo/13dpt. It should be gone even by half life standards. My best guess is cp or the world's most incredibly slow metabolism.
> 
> Posting my test from yesterday evening on top and this morning on the bottom. I dont have a cam to capture color that well but thes test lines are red. No doubt about. Wait every cycle to see them. Now I do and they seem to have stalled on me. And unless they are gonna get darker I dont want to see them anymore.
> 
> Am I kicking myself for not getting my 2nd beta yesterday, yip. But it turns out my kiddo was sick and her braces were malfunctioning on her so I had to rush her to her orthodontist. Couldn't have done that and cared for her properly had I made the trip for a blood draw.
> 
> I'm rambling. I just feel like a murderer stopping my progesterone when my tests are showing possible signs of life.
> 
> Ok, need some prayer time. Here are those pics.
> 
> View attachment 1087522

I think the bottom one is darker. I’ve seen a lot of bad frers lately. Maybe wait another day? Or try a different test? If you’re level was 5 only a few days ago and it takes 24-48 hrs to double, it would still be a very low number and light tests even if everything was going well.


----------



## LuvallmyH

tbfromlv said:


> @Dolly nurse that looks great!!!
> 
> @LuvallmyH love those opks! Blazers are the best!
> 
> afm I looked at my chart and I’m actually 8dpo today. I thought I was 8dpo yesterday. Anyway here is my test tonight. The lines are there immediately and are definitely pink IRL.. but I just hope it’s real!
> 
> View attachment 1087502

Great line!!!


----------



## LuvallmyH

JJB2 said:


> This morning FMU tests. I still see a “line” on the pregmate and wondfo but Im not sure about the frer :shrug:​
> View attachment 1087529
> View attachment 1087530
> View attachment 1087531

What dpo are you again? I see something on both cheapies for sure.


----------



## FTale

JJB2 said:


> This morning FMU tests. I still see a “line” on the pregmate and wondfo but Im not sure about the frer :shrug:​
> View attachment 1087529
> View attachment 1087530
> View attachment 1087531

Thank you for looking, just had a twisty type pang at my left ovary. Strange because I felt mild O pain on the right. Left side is no good to my knowledge. Took another frer because of this and its a hair darker but could just be dye amount. Yesterday I took cbe rapid and got a line but my tests are only at their darkest in the evenings. Guess its a blessing no nauseating spells this morning like last night.

Well, I looked at your tests and agree that the frer isn't showing much ☹ but I can't speak for the others. I see dark shadows where the test line should be. Do they have color? HUGS this wait is a killer


----------



## FTale

LuvallmyH said:


> I think the bottom one is darker. I’ve seen a lot of bad frers lately. Maybe wait another day? Or try a different test? If you’re level was 5 only a few days ago and it takes 24-48 hrs to double, it would still be a very low number and light tests even if everything was going well.

Thank you for chiming in Luv! I am suppose to be wotking but now I cant think straight.

What othet test might show positive this early other than frer? Like maybe a walgreens early test? My [email protected] had a line last night but not thus morning and I am out of those n Osom.


----------



## FTale

Almost forgot, when I did the last frer and thought it was darker, I tested my lh strip in my fmu and another in the smu. The results were clear....some thing is happening

Top fmu and bottom smu 3hrs apart. Preggy or AF coming :shrug:


----------



## LuvallmyH

FTale said:


> Thank you for chiming in Luv! I am suppose to be wotking but now I cant think straight.
> 
> What othet test might show positive this early other than frer? Like maybe a walgreens early test? My [email protected] had a line last night but not thus morning and I am out of those n Osom.

I think cheapies show earlier for me. I hear walmart & dollar store tests are pretty good. I'm so hoping this is it for you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

@FTale Good luck!! :dust:


----------



## JJB2

LuvallmyH said:


> What dpo are you again? I see something on both cheapies for sure.

Not sure about my dpo or when I ovulated. Im still breastfeeding. I started doing opks on cd12 they were darkish but got lighter instead of positive so I have a feeling I ovulated early like cd10 or so. Im on cd21


----------



## JJB2

FTale said:


> Thank you for looking, just had a twisty type pang at my left ovary. Strange because I felt mild O pain on the right. Left side is no good to my knowledge. Took another frer because of this and its a hair darker but could just be dye amount. Yesterday I took cbe rapid and got a line but my tests are only at their darkest in the evenings. Guess its a blessing no nauseating spells this morning like last night.
> 
> Well, I looked at your tests and agree that the frer isn't showing much ☹ but I can't speak for the others. I see dark shadows where the test line should be. Do they have color? HUGS this wait is a killer

I hope your tests get darker soon! My cheapies have color. I really wish I can wait and test until tomorrow but I know I wont lol


----------



## Suggerhoney

Well after posting some of my charts yesterday and worrying about temps not being high enough after ovulation. 
This cycle that we can't try on my temp has flown up. No cross hairs yet but im 2dpo. 
Absolutely typical on the month we can't try.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Suggerhoney said:


> Well after posting some of my charts yesterday and worrying about temps not being high enough after ovulation.
> This cycle that we can't try on my temp has flown up. No cross hairs yet but im 2dpo.
> Absolutely typical on the month we can't try.
> View attachment 1087536

So sorry hun. But I’m very hopeful you will get some answers and a plan to get your rainbow baby!


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LuvallmyH

JJB2 said:


> Not sure about my dpo or when I ovulated. Im still breastfeeding. I started doing opks on cd12 they were darkish but got lighter instead of positive so I have a feeling I ovulated early like cd10 or so. Im on cd21

Good luck for your next darker test!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Good luck to all those testing right now. Hope the lines get darker.

And im so sorry to all those that the :witch: got. 
Im thinking of trying again next cycle. Im not sure i can hold off until December. 
So I may be testing in October, will see how I feel next cycle. 

Baby dust to all of you :dust:


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Suggerhoney good luck :)


----------



## LuvallmyH

Looks like I will be testing 9/21! Wasn’t sure I’d be in the game at all with dh traveling. But he’s coming back this afternoon! So the only bd day will will have missed is day before O. FX!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

LuvallmyH said:


> So sorry hun. But I’m very hopeful you will get some answers and a plan to get your rainbow baby!

Thanks hon. 
Im gonna prob book my second bloodtest in for Friday.
I cant believe how this cycle seems to be a good ovulation and we can't even try. 
Never mind I know I need to have these bloods done. 
Im wondering if my chemicals were just a run of bad luck or my cycles have been a bit wacky because of the chemicals and now they are getting back to normal? 
I ovulated on cd13 last cycle and this cycle so maybe my cycles are finally regulating. 

Good luck this cycle sweet really rooting for you.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bevziibubble said:


> @Suggerhoney good luck :)


Thanks Bev ure a star<3


----------



## JJB2

Im so upset and fed up with pregmate! This test was dip in water!!!!! Look at the f***ing line :growlmad:


----------



## Suggerhoney

JJB2 said:


> Im so upset and fed up with pregmate! This test was dip in water!!!!! Look at the f***ing line :growlmad:
> 
> View attachment 1087548

Omg that is shocking.
I've just ordered pregmate opks and HPTs was told there really good.
I do have lots of other pregnancy tests so if o get any lines I will back it up with another test.

Have u tried another brand.
Im so sorry hon that is truly horrible.
I think the ones I've ordered are the older ones with the blue handle. 
But won't know for sure untill they arrive.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:nope::hugs:


----------



## FTale

@JJB2 :confused: I know those tests have been given faint lines to people and dont progress any. But that line with water is darker than the tests that have been peed on.

That there is grounds for getting all your money back. I am so sorry.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Definitely will try the pregnancy test ones out when they arrive next week. I know im not pregnant so will see if they give me a false positive. 
I always try out tests when I know im definitely not pregnant like b4 ovulation so I know if they give and weird shadows or lines that are not real. 
I've tried many ICs and nearly all of them give faint shadows. When ure not even pregnant. 
Got a very convincing faint line on [email protected] once and I wasn't pregnant. 
Sweetyfox so far have been the best and are practically stark white when negative and a clear faint pink line when positive. 
But I did get a v v v faint line on one last cycle and I wasn't pregnant. Only one tho the rest were all negative even on the same day I got the faint line.
AF was normol. No clots so definitely not another chemical. Just one dodgy test. 
Will definitely be trying them pregmate ones put when they get here. 
Do they all do that hon or is it just that one? 
I was told them tests are so good and stark white when negative. 
I ordered mine off amazon and there coming from the US but I think the pregnancy tests are the old style with the blue handle. Have to wait and see when they arrive. 

Also WARNING with Frer. 
They already have a faint grey line on them as soon as u get them out the packet. 
Its such a joke. 
These tests were always so good years ago. 
No test if negative shud give any line or even a shadow they should be completely stark white. 
I cant imagine all the poor womon that have had there heart broken by these tests. 

Here are all the tests that give faint shadows that I have tried just so ure all aware. 

[email protected] 
Wondfo
One-step
Clinical guard
Frer
Mommed
Femometer 

All these tests give faint shadows even when ure not pregnant. 
Absolutely terrible


----------



## Deethehippy

JJB2 - those lines on those tests suck, I absolutely know how you feel because I had some evil lines on a dodgy batch of tests two cycles ago, it really messes with your head..I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Suggerhoney

FTale said:


> @JJB2 :confused: I know those tests have been given faint lines to people and dont progress any. But that line with water is darker than the tests that have been peed on.
> 
> That there is grounds for getting all your money back. I am so sorry.

I totaly agree. I will definitely be complaining if mine give me faint lines. We have been using the withdrawal method this cycle so im definitely not pregnant. 
Man I will write such a stinking review and I will mention all u ladies on here and demand my money back. 
Because im in the UK ive had to order them off amazon and there coming from the US. 
The ones I ordered have fantastic reviews and the pictures people have added are the ones with the blue handle not the pink. 
But if I get any sniff of a pink line im complaining. 
Payed nearly 40 pounds for them including postage and packaging. 
I wont be happy if they give me any false positives. 
I will demand all my money back for sure.


----------



## Suggerhoney

These are the ones I've ordered


----------



## JJB2

Thanks ladies I will contact them. The worse part its the water test line is darker that the ones I peed on wth!!! 
This one I did after after the water one. The line came up when the test was still processing ugh
And a walmart one


----------



## Bevziibubble

Definitely put in a complaint!


----------



## FTale

@Suggerhoney My Frer are legit and backed up by blood tests. However, I have had the indents, dissappearing lines and would never buy them cept I knew I had hcg in my system and wanted to see what real lines looked like.
I did Osom tests at the same time to back all tests up till I ran out.

Just feels like the maker of these tests are starting to focus more on getting us to buy more than actually giving realiable information to customers wanting to know if they are pregnant or not.

Just sad.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Can't believe the lines on those Pregmate tests!, that's so so bad!!. Big hugs <3


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I'm currently 5dpo, this TWW is going so slow!. I'm having to fight the urge to POAS every time I go LOL.

I've had some cramping today, only slight and it didn't last very long but hopefully it means something good is cooking. That's the only symptom I've had though. 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## JJB2

I just did a frer bc I just cant believe those lines arent it even tho the water tests says everything. Im convence I can see something on the frer lol Im a lost case hahaha


----------



## tdog

JJB2 said:


> I just did a frer bc I just cant believe those lines arent it even tho the water tests says everything. Im convence I can see something on the frer lol Im a lost case hahaha
> 
> View attachment 1087553
> View attachment 1087554

Something is catching my eye on them fx'd xx


----------



## tbfromlv

JJB2 said:


> I just did a frer bc I just cant believe those lines arent it even tho the water tests says everything. Im convence I can see something on the frer lol Im a lost case hahaha
> 
> View attachment 1087553
> View attachment 1087554

so I have the same pack of pregmates and just dipped one in water. Came back completely negative (thank goodness) so I’d complain and get a replacement batch! (Also, post the lot number on here so we can all double check!) 

but something is catching my eye on the FRER! What dpo are you?


----------



## Deethehippy

Can see something faint on that FRER...I have never had anything on a FRER when not pregnant.


----------



## Suggerhoney

JJB2 said:


> Thanks ladies I will contact them. The worse part its the water test line is darker that the ones I peed on wth!!!
> This one I did after after the water one. The line came up when the test was still processing ugh
> And a walmart one
> 
> View attachment 1087551
> View attachment 1087552

I can see a very very faint line on the cassette test hon. Fixed they gets darker. 
Still see it on the pregmate to but its crazy that the one with water was darker. 
:saywhat:


----------



## Suggerhoney

FTale said:


> @Suggerhoney My Frer are legit and backed up by blood tests. However, I have had the indents, dissappearing lines and would never buy them cept I knew I had hcg in my system and wanted to see what real lines looked like.
> I did Osom tests at the same time to back all tests up till I ran out.
> 
> Just feels like the maker of these tests are starting to focus more on getting us to buy more than actually giving realiable information to customers wanting to know if they are pregnant or not.
> 
> Just sad.

I rekon ure right hon and it is sad. 
Frer used to be the best test. 
They never used to have the faint grey line so I have no idea why they do now. 
The line is grey tho and not pink but it still sucks. 
I used them with my son and I had a really dark line at 10dpo and everyday they got darker and darker. 
Im pretty sure they never used to have them grey lines unless I just didn't really notice it untill ttc this year. 
With all my chemicals tho the line was pink and easy to see where as that grey line thats already on them is v v v faint. 
Its so annoying. 
Im hoping if we do fall again ill be able to get HCG bloods done. 
They don't really do that here in UK but I think they sometimes do if u have had 3 or more Misscariges in a row. 
So im hoping where ive had 3 early losses that they will do the HCG levels with a bloodtest. 
I'll ask the nurse when I have my next blood draw done on Friday. 
Never had it done b4. I think they may test progesterone as well but not sure because I've never had my HCG levels checked. 
Praying u have a healthy and happy 9 months hon. 
Ure chart looks so good.


----------



## Suggerhoney

JJB2 said:


> I just did a frer bc I just cant believe those lines arent it even tho the water tests says everything. Im convence I can see something on the frer lol Im a lost case hahaha
> 
> View attachment 1087553
> View attachment 1087554


Something is catching my eye on those frer as well hon. Does it have colour?


----------



## JJB2

tbfromlv said:


> so I have the same pack of pregmates and just dipped one in water. Came back completely negative (thank goodness) so I’d complain and get a replacement batch! (Also, post the lot number on here so we can all double check!)
> 
> but something is catching my eye on the FRER! What dpo are you?

Thats good to know that not all are bad! Or maybe my water is pregnant lol :p
Here is a picture of the lot number for the hpt and opk


----------



## JJB2

Suggerhoney said:


> Something is catching my eye on those frer as well hon. Does it have colour?

Its so hard to tell tbh


----------



## Suggerhoney

Im having a dilemma ladies. 
Been talking to DH about TTC and how he felt and he thinks we shud start trying again next cycle. 
He basically said he thinks we shud try because we're both not getting any younger and if we leave it it mite not happen at all. :-(
And now I dont know what to do. 
I no I said in my post earlier that I may start trying again next cycle but I was and still am in 2 minds. :confused:
There's a few reasons why I wanted to hold off but now sat here thinking im being silly. 

One reason was
I did not want a summer due date because it gets so hot and humid here and we do not have air con. 
My house is like a sauna in the summer. 

But thinking about it. Our weather here is so balmy. 
We can get hot days even in April and in the next few days its going to be 29c and were in September. ](*,)
So now im sat here thinking am I being silly and to choosy?
Esp as we been trying for almost 7 months now. 
Im just not a huge summer fan and find it very uncomfortable when it's super hot and hard to sleep etc. 
And when ure pregnant ure even warmer. 
How do u even keep a newborn cool because I always worry about them over heating. 
All we have is fans and they don't do anything when its really hot apart from blow hot air around the room. 

If we are blessed again I know ill be induced at 37 to 38 weeks so if I fall in October I wud have baby in june and if we fell in November I wud have baby in July. 
Those are normoly the 2 hottest months. 
But we can also have heatwaves as early as April and as late as October.
We've had it 25c in October b4. 
But normoly the very very hot weather is around June and July and August is normoly unpredictable. 
It can get chilly but also can be baking. 
The beginning of August this year was 35c. And I hated it. 
But even leaving it untill December id still have baby in August so its still summer. 
The only way I can avoid being heavily pregnant or having a new born in the summer is by leaving ttc untill feb/March but that is ages away and ill be over 41 by then. 
It is much cooler at night tho when u get to about mid to end of August. 
Where as when we had that heatwave at the end of July and beginning of August it was horribly hot and sweaty at night. 
My bedroom fan is really good but even that did nothing. 

So now im sat here and I really dont know what to do. 
I guess if I was to fall pregnant with my rainbow in October or November it will be because that was God's timing all along, do u know what I mean? 

I know I'm jumping the gun in even thinking about due dates etc considering everything I've been through this year, and I know I have to get this 2nd blood draw and the results b4 making a final decision but what wud you do in my situation ladies??


----------



## Suggerhoney

JJB2 said:


> Its so hard to tell tbh

Well im keeping it all crossed for you hon


----------



## FTale

Suggerhoney said:


> I rekon ure right hon and it is sad.
> Frer used to be the best test.
> They never used to have the faint grey line so I have no idea why they do now.
> The line is grey tho and not pink but it still sucks.
> I used them with my son and I had a really dark line at 10dpo and everyday they got darker and darker.
> Im pretty sure they never used to have them grey lines unless I just didn't really notice it untill ttc this year.
> With all my chemicals tho the line was pink and easy to see where as that grey line thats already on them is v v v faint.
> Its so annoying.
> Im hoping if we do fall again ill be able to get HCG bloods done.
> They don't really do that here in UK but I think they sometimes do if u have had 3 or more Misscariges in a row.
> So im hoping where ive had 3 early losses that they will do the HCG levels with a bloodtest.
> I'll ask the nurse when I have my next blood draw done on Friday.
> Never had it done b4. I think they may test progesterone as well but not sure because I've never had my HCG levels checked.
> Praying u have a healthy and happy 9 months hon.
> Ure chart looks so good.

I wouldn't even be remotely interested in my frer tests if they were grey but they are pink Lines. My cell cam flash makes them look black. Hate them.

Just ready to move on because by now I should have good lines on any test I take.

Also, I agree with your hubby on just going for it. No time to waste when you know what you want. Be nice to have a baby during a certain month but not always possible. Really hope you can get bloods done on the norm seeing as you have had so many mc. Hugs

You might be sweaty hot pregnant but hoping you get preggy soon.


----------



## Flueky88

Sugger, I think you should follow your DH advice. I hate summer too but honestly, the thought of missing out on conceiving was worse than that. My first was due in July but came at end of May. So she was a newborn during some of the hottest months.

Anyways, silently cheering on everyone:)


----------



## Suggerhoney

FTale said:


> I wouldn't even be remotely interested in my frer tests if they were grey but they are pink Lines. My cell cam flash makes them look black. Hate them.
> 
> Just ready to move on because by now I should have good lines on any test I take.
> 
> Also, I agree with your hubby on just going for it. No time to waste when you know what you want. Be nice to have a baby during a certain month but not always possible. Really hope you can get bloods done on the norm seeing as you have had so many mc. Hugs
> 
> You might be sweaty hot pregnant but hoping you get preggy soon.


Its so hard catching faint lines on camera. I felt my tests looked so so faint when I posted them on here but in reality they were clear pink lines. 
Its so annoying. 

Ure chart looks so good. 
I think sometimes HCG can take up to 3 days to rise. 
I think its anything from 24 to 48 hours. 
Really hope ure lines progress hon and really keeping it all crossed for a very sticky[-o&lt;



Flueky88 said:


> Sugger, I think you should follow your DH advice. I hate summer too but honestly, the thought of missing out on conceiving was worse than that. My first was due in July but came at end of May. So she was a newborn during some of the hottest months.
> 
> Anyways, silently cheering on everyone:)

Thank you hon. 
My eldest daughter and son were born in August and June and my youngest son was born in September. 
I was OK but on the really hot days and weeks I really struggled. 
But ure right missing out on conceiving is definitely worse. 

Im so glad im not the only one that hates the summer. 
I've always felt like I'm odd because most people love the summer. 

Maternity clothes are definitely nicer in the summer. 
I've had a baby in Jan and Feb b4 and I hated having to cover up my bump with coats and stuff. 
The hospital is walking distance from my house so if I was due in the summer i wud be able to walk to my appointments. 

Really appreciate u ladies helping me on this decision. 
I think what I'll do is book my next blood test in for Friday and then wait for the results and go from there. 
If I get good news then may as well start trying again next cycle.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Flueky88 said:


> Sugger, I think you should follow your DH advice. I hate summer too but honestly, the thought of missing out on conceiving was worse than that. My first was due in July but came at end of May. So she was a newborn during some of the hottest months.
> 
> Anyways, silently cheering on everyone:)

Ure second daughter was born on the same day as my eldest son. 
He was born on 3rd June 2006 haha.


----------



## MrsKatie

@Suggerhoney, don’t wait. Babies have been born in the midst of insufferable heat since the beginning of time. You’ll be ok. Don’t wait. When you meet that baby, it’ll be exactly who it has to be and she or he will come exactly when she’s meant to come. You have talked about your faith; I don’t believe God or the universe makes mistakes (but sometimes people do!). You will only get pregnant with the baby you are meant to parent. 

@tbfromlv omg, have you tested again???


Hugs everyone!


----------



## Suggerhoney

MrsKatie said:


> @Suggerhoney, don’t wait. Babies have been born in the midst of insufferable heat since the beginning of time. You’ll be ok. Don’t wait. When you meet that baby, it’ll be exactly who it has to be and she or he will come exactly when she’s meant to come. You have talked about your faith; I don’t believe God or the universe makes mistakes (but sometimes people do!). You will only get pregnant with the baby you are meant to parent.
> 
> @tbfromlv omg, have you tested again???
> 
> 
> Hugs everyone!

Thats so true hon.
Thank you for ure very wise words.
I know its all down to God and his timing so if I do end up falling in October or November then it will because that was his timing all along.
I think once I get this cycle out the way and the bloodtest results im just gonna throw caution to the wind and try. And see what happens.


----------



## JoBanana

I bought 3 tests today.
I was fine with waiting until AF was late to test when there were no tests in the house.
Now it's like I am an addict. My fingers are twitching to rip one open and pee on it.
I am only 9 DPO though.
With my first, I waited until I was over a week late to test. I really wanted to be sure I didn't have to see a BFN.
Urgh... to test or not to test. That is the question.


----------



## FTale

JoBanana said:


> I bought 3 tests today.
> I was fine with waiting until AF was late to test when there were no tests in the house.
> Now it's like I am an addict. My fingers are twitching to rip one open and pee on it.
> I am only 9 DPO though.
> With my first, I waited until I was over a week late to test. I really wanted to be sure I didn't have to see a BFN.
> Urgh... to test or not to test. That is the question.

ROFL.....you wont here me say 'dont or stop' I am so bad at pee stick patience.

I wish you all the bfps in the world when you do test.:hugs:


----------



## FTale

Suggerhoney said:


> Its so hard catching faint lines on camera. I felt my tests looked so so faint when I posted them on here but in reality they were clear pink lines.
> Its so annoying.
> 
> Ure chart looks so good.
> I think sometimes HCG can take up to 3 days to rise.
> I think its anything from 24 to 48 hours.
> Really hope ure lines progress hon and really keeping it all crossed for a very sticky[-o&lt;
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you hon.
> My eldest daughter and son were born in August and June and my youngest son was born in September.
> I was OK but on the really hot days and weeks I really struggled.
> But ure right missing out on conceiving is definitely worse.
> 
> Im so glad im not the only one that hates the summer.
> I've always felt like I'm odd because most people love the summer.
> 
> Maternity clothes are definitely nicer in the summer.
> I've had a baby in Jan and Feb b4 and I hated having to cover up my bump with coats and stuff.
> The hospital is walking distance from my house so if I was due in the summer i wud be able to walk to my appointments.
> 
> Really appreciate u ladies helping me on this decision.
> I think what I'll do is book my next blood test in for Friday and then wait for the results and go from there.
> If I get good news then may as well start trying again next cycle.


YES! Exactly! I was like well crap even I would twitch at that test. My old cell would have showed color of the faintest.

I dont care will still test early and search for faint lines but I aint proud of it. :oops:


----------



## tbfromlv

JJB2 said:


> Thats good to know that not all are bad! Or maybe my water is pregnant lol :p
> Here is a picture of the lot number for the hpt and opk
> 
> View attachment 1087562

UGH. I have the same batch. My lines are probably fake too!


----------



## JJB2

tbfromlv said:


> UGH. I have the same batch. My lines are probably fake too!

Im sorry :neutral: 
How are yours looking? Do the water test


----------



## Dolly nurse

Ladies I just took Another pregnancy test and an ovulation test as my ovaries feel achy and I really have no clue why 

here’s a pic, why is the opk blazing and the preg test incomplete looking?

really unsure what this is means? I’m due in a week so maybe this isn’t a good sign? Or am I ovulating now? My cycles can differ from 21-28 days. I’m currently day 17


----------



## Dolly nurse

Dolly nurse said:


> Ladies I just took Another pregnancy test and an ovulation test as my ovaries feel achy and I really have no clue why
> 
> here’s a pic, why is the opk blazing and the preg test incomplete looking?
> 
> really unsure what this is means? I’m due in a week so maybe this isn’t a good sign? Or am I ovulating now? My cycles can differ from 21-28 days. I’m currently day 17


----------



## Dolly nurse

JoBanana said:


> I bought 3 tests today.
> I was fine with waiting until AF was late to test when there were no tests in the house.
> Now it's like I am an addict. My fingers are twitching to rip one open and pee on it.
> I am only 9 DPO though.
> With my first, I waited until I was over a week late to test. I really wanted to be sure I didn't have to see a BFN.
> Urgh... to test or not to test. That is the question.

I’m a sucker for testing early! Isn’t is just the worse! Lots of luck to you!


----------



## JJB2

Dolly nurse said:


> View attachment 1087568

I see a line on the hpt. Some people get postive opks when they are pregnant!


----------



## JJB2

I still cant believe how this tests broke my heart. 
water test was within time limit (Bottom)
Top test - urine test like 5 min after time frame
Picture with just 1 test is urine test taken within time limit 
UGHHHHHH


----------



## Dolly nurse

Dolly nurse said:


> View attachment 1087568

I’m hoping I haven’t got a bad batch of tests!


----------



## Bevziibubble

JoBanana said:


> I bought 3 tests today.
> I was fine with waiting until AF was late to test when there were no tests in the house.
> Now it's like I am an addict. My fingers are twitching to rip one open and pee on it.
> I am only 9 DPO though.
> With my first, I waited until I was over a week late to test. I really wanted to be sure I didn't have to see a BFN.
> Urgh... to test or not to test. That is the question.


 Good luck for when you test :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

JJB2 said:


> I still cant believe how this tests broke my heart.
> water test was within time limit (Bottom)
> Top test - urine test like 5 min after time frame
> Picture with just 1 test is urine test taken within time limit
> UGHHHHHH
> 
> View attachment 1087572
> View attachment 1087573
> View attachment 1087574

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## tropicsgirl

Suggerhoney said:


> Im having a dilemma ladies.
> Been talking to DH about TTC and how he felt and he thinks we shud start trying again next cycle.
> He basically said he thinks we shud try because we're both not getting any younger and if we leave it it mite not happen at all. :-(
> And now I dont know what to do.
> I no I said in my post earlier that I may start trying again next cycle but I was and still am in 2 minds. :confused:
> There's a few reasons why I wanted to hold off but now sat here thinking im being silly.
> 
> One reason was
> I did not want a summer due date because it gets so hot and humid here and we do not have air con.
> My house is like a sauna in the summer.
> 
> But thinking about it. Our weather here is so balmy.
> We can get hot days even in April and in the next few days its going to be 29c and were in September. ](*,)
> So now im sat here thinking am I being silly and to choosy?
> Esp as we been trying for almost 7 months now.
> Im just not a huge summer fan and find it very uncomfortable when it's super hot and hard to sleep etc.
> And when ure pregnant ure even warmer.
> How do u even keep a newborn cool because I always worry about them over heating.
> All we have is fans and they don't do anything when its really hot apart from blow hot air around the room.
> 
> If we are blessed again I know ill be induced at 37 to 38 weeks so if I fall in October I wud have baby in june and if we fell in November I wud have baby in July.
> Those are normoly the 2 hottest months.
> But we can also have heatwaves as early as April and as late as October.
> We've had it 25c in October b4.
> But normoly the very very hot weather is around June and July and August is normoly unpredictable.
> It can get chilly but also can be baking.
> The beginning of August this year was 35c. And I hated it.
> But even leaving it untill December id still have baby in August so its still summer.
> The only way I can avoid being heavily pregnant or having a new born in the summer is by leaving ttc untill feb/March but that is ages away and ill be over 41 by then.
> It is much cooler at night tho when u get to about mid to end of August.
> Where as when we had that heatwave at the end of July and beginning of August it was horribly hot and sweaty at night.
> My bedroom fan is really good but even that did nothing.
> 
> So now im sat here and I really dont know what to do.
> I guess if I was to fall pregnant with my rainbow in October or November it will be because that was God's timing all along, do u know what I mean?
> 
> I know I'm jumping the gun in even thinking about due dates etc considering everything I've been through this year, and I know I have to get this 2nd blood draw and the results b4 making a final decision but what wud you do in my situation ladies??

I’d say go for it! I was pregnant while hubby and in were living in Thailand and it was humid as heck. I survived and just made sure to have AC around me whenever possible. I also was conflicted about stopping for awhile in December since I wasn’t so sure about having an August/September/October baby because then it’d be another year we’d pay for daycare. But then I realized it’s better to just continue considering how long it took us to conceive our DD. It’s never going to be perfect timing whichever way you look at it!


----------



## tropicsgirl

Had some minor cramping way down low today. Did anyone have implantation bleeding with one pregnancy but not the other? I had implantation bleeding a whole week and a half before AF was due with DD. I guess each pregnancy is different..I also just have been feeling very positive and just have a “good” feeling this month...but maybe it’s just wishful thinking haha! I try not to be too hopeful because i don’t want to be too disappointed...:neutral:


----------



## salamander91

Dolly nurse said:


> Ladies I just took Another pregnancy test and an ovulation test as my ovaries feel achy and I really have no clue why
> 
> here’s a pic, why is the opk blazing and the preg test incomplete looking?
> 
> really unsure what this is means? I’m due in a week so maybe this isn’t a good sign? Or am I ovulating now? My cycles can differ from 21-28 days. I’m currently day 17

Did the tests touch? Sometimes the dye can transfer. Opks can be pos because of pregnancy but also before a period so it's hard to say either way. Good luck!


----------



## salamander91

I'm sorry about the dodgy tests. How gutting :-(


----------



## Dolly nurse

salamander91 said:


> I'm sorry about the dodgy tests. How gutting :-(

Hey! I don’t think they touched. I will retest in the morning and be careful not to place them near each other. I feel like I’m going to ovulate tbh. Eek we will see. Hate this waiting game!


----------



## JoBanana

So I caved and tested like an idiot in the middle of the night.
9DPO/10DPO - BFN.
It was so white that I feel like it's not going to happen.
I mean... wouldn't there be a faint line at least if it was going to be positive?
Sigh.
I woke up in a foul mood... mostly due to lack of sleep.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## tbfromlv

I did the water test on my pregmates and it was stark white. Tested this morning at 10dpo and my line is pinker and darker. I didn’t get a photo because my 19 month old needed mommy’s undivided attention haha I will be testing again today and will post that pic!


----------



## Babydaydream

Please add me in for testing on Sept 21st!

:dust:


----------



## tbfromlv

Here’s the dried test. Like I said, I’ll test this afternoon and post it then too


----------



## Babydaydream

tbfromlv said:


> Here’s the dried test. Like I said, I’ll test this afternoon and post it then too
> 
> View attachment 1087580

Well I 100% for sure see a line there!!


----------



## LuvallmyH

tbfromlv said:


> Here’s the dried test. Like I said, I’ll test this afternoon and post it then too
> 
> View attachment 1087580

Bfp!:bfp:


----------



## topazicatzbet

Congratulations bfp


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Babydaydream Welcome and good luck :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

tbfromlv said:


> Here’s the dried test. Like I said, I’ll test this afternoon and post it then too
> 
> View attachment 1087580

. 
:bfp:


----------



## Babydaydream

Bevziibubble said:


> @Babydaydream Welcome and good luck :)

Thank you! FX!!


----------



## JJB2

tbfromlv said:


> Here’s the dried test. Like I said, I’ll test this afternoon and post it then too
> 
> View attachment 1087580

I dont think thats an evap!!
That is a :bfp:
Congrats


----------



## Suggerhoney

FTale said:


> YES! Exactly! I was like well crap even I would twitch at that test. My old cell would have showed color of the faintest.
> 
> I dont care will still test early and search for faint lines but I aint proud of it. :oops:

Haha don't worry hon. Ive tested at 6dpo b4 knowing full well it was going to be negative.
Lol.
I have a new phone now and im hoping if I get faint lines it will show better.
Just need to get preggers


tropicsgirl said:


> I’d say go for it! I was pregnant while hubby and in were living in Thailand and it was humid as heck. I survived and just made sure to have AC around me whenever possible. I also was conflicted about stopping for awhile in December since I wasn’t so sure about having an August/September/October baby because then it’d be another year we’d pay for daycare. But then I realized it’s better to just continue considering how long it took us to conceive our DD. It’s never going to be perfect timing whichever way you look at it!

Oh wow hon thanks for sharing this.
We don't have air con in our houses I only have fans that u plug in. They work well but if it gets supper hot they just blow hot air around the room.
Very grateful to all ladies that have given ure honest opinions.
I think im just going to go ahead and try next cycle.
If i end up being due in the summer I'll just have to work out ways to stay cool. :rain:lol
In answer to ure post hon I think I had implantation spotting once with my 9 year old son.
I had a spot of blood on my underwear and a few days after that I got my BFP.
But ive never had it in any of my other pregnancies.
I had implantation pain with my youngest son and with the 3 chemicals this year but no implantation bleeding.
Keeping my fingers crossed for you hon[-o&lt;



JoBanana said:



> So I caved and tested like an idiot in the middle of the night.
> 9DPO/10DPO - BFN.
> It was so white that I feel like it's not going to happen.
> I mean... wouldn't there be a faint line at least if it was going to be positive?
> Sigh.
> I woke up in a foul mood... mostly due to lack of sleep.

Hi hon
9dpo is still very early.
So u still have time yet to get that BFP.
Have u been trying for long?
I normally count myself out if I get to 11dpo and test negative.
But as the saying goes on here no one is our untill AF shows. Good luck



tbfromlv said:


> Here’s the dried test. Like I said, I’ll test this afternoon and post it then too
> 
> View attachment 1087580

Thats a BFP congratulations hon. Wishing u a happy and very healthy 9 months.




Babydaydream said:


> Please add me in for testing on Sept 21st!
> 
> :dust:

Good luck hon


So sorry for the dodgy tests thats just so cruel:-(

AFM
The one month we can't try and my temp looks so good.
Looks like it was a good ovulation this cycle.
My temps normoly rise so slowly and I was so worried I had a progesterone problem.
Im hoping that maybe the chemicals made my hormones a bit out of whack and now its all sorted itself out.
Heres last cycles chart

And this cycle


Such a great rise.
Really hoping that all my problems were down to a hormonal imbalance because of the 3 chemicals.
And now its all sorted itself out.
What are ure thoughts ladies.


----------



## tbfromlv

@Suggerhoney hopefully your hormones are leveling out again and you can TTC next cycle. When do you get all your blood tests results?


----------



## Hevalouaddict

Haven’t been on in a few days. I’m back at work full time and I’m drained. My husband has been ill so no bding for us (he suffers from chronic migraines) I have no faith for this cycle after my chemical last month


----------



## FTale

tbfromlv said:


> Here’s the dried test. Like I said, I’ll test this afternoon and post it then too
> 
> View attachment 1087580

Congrats!!! That line is super clear! HH9!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hevalouaddict said:


> Haven’t been on in a few days. I’m back at work full time and I’m drained. My husband has been ill so no bding for us (he suffers from chronic migraines) I have no faith for this cycle after my chemical last month


:hugs:


----------



## FTale

Its been a busy working weekend for my procrastinating self but I have got to get things done for this coming week.

I am still testing faint positive on frer and cbe rapid tests with smu but from my experience lines should be dark _no_ squinting. So I have stopped progesterone and am waiting on AF to show. Nothing good can come of those lines sadly. Hubby and I mapped out IUI plan and will hopefully be seeing a real bfp by Oct 11...lol..but seeing how well 'my' plans worked out this moth, anything is possible. Just gonna chill into ttcing for the next cycle. Too tired to stress over anything just yet.

Really hope we can fill the rest of our days in September with bfps but don't fret if its not looking like its your month. October is just around the corner and who doesn't want to make a lil pumpkin?? lol
:dust:


----------



## FTale

Hevalouaddict said:


> Haven’t been on in a few days. I’m back at work full time and I’m drained. My husband has been ill so no bding for us (he suffers from chronic migraines) I have no faith for this cycle after my chemical last month

Sorry about your ttc prospects for the month :hugs2:and hope he feels well soon. Migraines are the pits.


----------



## Deethehippy

tbfromlv said:


> Here’s the dried test. Like I said, I’ll test this afternoon and post it then too
> 
> View attachment 1087580

That looks like a good line..congrats..hope it gets darker 

I've felt really weird today ..headachey and off balance/dizzy (part of my migraine condition I think) Usually I get a headache after O but OPK is still negative and very low temps. I have been playing games on my phone a lot so maybe that triggered my migraine condition. We BD last night but theres no way I'm going to feel like anything tonight so I'm hoping O will be tomorrow along with a positive OPK and more chance to BD. I'm really not that stressed about it though to be honest..been so busy today with online courses I had to complete for work and house and kids stuff..just going with the flow. BD two days before O if it is tomorrow should still give me a chance..actually I read that 2 days before is the day of most conceptions. Not going to stress it. Any BD in the fertile window gives me a chance right?

Have a great evening everyone and week ahead


----------



## FTale

Deethehippy said:


> That looks like a good line..congrats..hope it gets darker :)
> 
> I've felt really weird today ..headachey and off balance/dizzy (part of my migraine condition I think) Usually I get a headache after O but OPK is still negative and very low temps. I have been playing games on my phone a lot so maybe that triggered my migraine condition. We BD last night but theres no way I'm going to feel like anything tonight so I'm hoping O will be tomorrow along with a positive OPK and more chance to BD. I'm really not that stressed about it though to be honest..been so busy today with online courses I had to complete for work and house and kids stuff..just going with the flow. BD two days before O if it is tomorrow should still give me a chance..actually I read that 2 days before is the day of most conceptions. Not going to stress it. Any BD in the fertile window gives me a chance right?
> 
> Have a great evening everyone and week ahead :)

Any bd counts in the fertile week!! fx!


----------



## Suggerhoney

tbfromlv said:


> @Suggerhoney hopefully your hormones are leveling out again and you can TTC next cycle. When do you get all your blood tests results?

I really hope so hon. 
Im going to book my second blood panel in for this Friday and then it takes 2 weeks to get the results. 
So shud have them by the beginning of October. 
AF is due on the 25 or 26th September. 
Just want to fast forward to October so I can get it all out the way. 
Hopfully nothing major shows up. 
I thought maybe I had a progesterone problem because I was worried about my ovulation tests being to low compared to other ladies who get a big rise. 
But looking at my chart this cycle it looks like my progesterone is rising brilliantly. 
Im not a chart expert.
But was looking at the ladies who are now pregnant and there charts and they all have a huge rise after ovulation. 
All my rises have been very slow. 
Apart from this cycle. 
Cud chemicals cause hormonal imbalances fo u think? 
Really hoping my hormones are now back to normol. 
I came off the mini pill in feb so that cud be another reason I've had issues getting and staying pregnant. 

Really hope from now on I get good rises just like this cycle. 
And really hope my BFP is on the horizon [-o&lt;​


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hevalouaddict said:


> Haven’t been on in a few days. I’m back at work full time and I’m drained. My husband has been ill so no bding for us (he suffers from chronic migraines) I have no faith for this cycle after my chemical last month

Awww hon im so sorry ure feeling that this isn't ure month, its a horrible feeling.
Misscariges really do knock the stuffing out of us, esp recurring Misscariges. Its horrible.
Sending lots of squidgy hugs ure way and I really hope ure DH gets well soon. Migraines are horrible.



FTale said:


> Its been a busy working weekend for my procrastinating self but I have got to get things done for this coming week.
> 
> I am still testing faint positive on frer and cbe rapid tests with smu but from my experience lines should be dark _no_ squinting. So I have stopped progesterone and am waiting on AF to show. Nothing good can come of those lines sadly. Hubby and I mapped out IUI plan and will hopefully be seeing a real bfp by Oct 11...lol..but seeing how well 'my' plans worked out this moth, anything is possible. Just gonna chill into ttcing for the next cycle. Too tired to stress over anything just yet.
> 
> Really hope we can fill the rest of our days in September with bfps but don't fret if its not looking like its your month. October is just around the corner and who doesn't want to make a lil pumpkin?? lol
> :dust:

Oh no hon im so sorry.
I hate it when u get faint lines and that anxiety while u wait and hope the lines progress.
Its a horrible feeling.
Sending u massive hugs as well hon.
Ure chart still looks amazing.
I really hope its still early and u will get darker lines.
Im still keeping it all crossed for you. I love what u said about the little punkin that's so cute.

DeeDee im sorry to hear about the headaches .
I've got a head cold and my head and throat is so sore.
Apparently lots of colds going around right now.


----------



## SY92

Just dropping in to spread some :dust:
to you all & Congratulations for the BFPs!!

Much love
:flower:


----------



## JoBanana

No, I have not been trying long.

I gave in to the addict within... yet again.
10DPO/11DPO - BFN.


----------



## JoBanana

I am feeling like I am out. I have been watching pregnancy test progression photos online and they all have faint lines by this point. Or maybe I am just going a little crazy.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Sugger I think you are going to get your rainbow. Just a feeling. 
I’m sorry @Hevalouaddict. Bad place to be. Fx things turn around for you. 
Ftale, my heart goes out to you. The next cyclis yours!

good luck Dee. We are almost the same O day!

Afm. It’s yesterday or today is o day. Waiting for temps to confirm. Dh came home so we only missed one day. Fix ovulating on a “normal day” helps. I just need one golden egg!


----------



## Babydaydream

Suggerhoney said:


> Haha don't worry hon. Ive tested at 6dpo b4 knowing full well it was going to be negative.
> Lol.
> I have a new phone now and im hoping if I get faint lines it will show better.
> Just need to get preggers
> 
> 
> Oh wow hon thanks for sharing this.
> We don't have air con in our houses I only have fans that u plug in. They work well but if it gets supper hot they just blow hot air around the room.
> Very grateful to all ladies that have given ure honest opinions.
> I think im just going to go ahead and try next cycle.
> If i end up being due in the summer I'll just have to work out ways to stay cool. :rain:lol
> In answer to ure post hon I think I had implantation spotting once with my 9 year old son.
> I had a spot of blood on my underwear and a few days after that I got my BFP.
> But ive never had it in any of my other pregnancies.
> I had implantation pain with my youngest son and with the 3 chemicals this year but no implantation bleeding.
> Keeping my fingers crossed for you hon[-o&lt;
> 
> 
> 
> Hi hon
> 9dpo is still very early.
> So u still have time yet to get that BFP.
> Have u been trying for long?
> I normally count myself out if I get to 11dpo and test negative.
> But as the saying goes on here no one is our untill AF shows. Good luck
> 
> 
> Thats a BFP congratulations hon. Wishing u a happy and very healthy 9 months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck hon
> 
> 
> So sorry for the dodgy tests thats just so cruel:-(
> 
> AFM
> The one month we can't try and my temp looks so good.
> Looks like it was a good ovulation this cycle.
> My temps normoly rise so slowly and I was so worried I had a progesterone problem.
> Im hoping that maybe the chemicals made my hormones a bit out of whack and now its all sorted itself out.
> Heres last cycles chart
> View attachment 1087588
> 
> And this cycle
> View attachment 1087589
> 
> 
> Such a great rise.
> Really hoping that all my problems were down to a hormonal imbalance because of the 3 chemicals.
> And now its all sorted itself out.
> What are ure thoughts ladies.

Thank you!! I never knew how hard this was going to be! 

Your temp rise looks really solid! Praying you get back to TTC soon!


----------



## KatVM

AF still hasn’t arrived.. should have been here Friday or Saturday. Still having symptoms and cramps like it’s coming, it hasn’t been late since I went off birth control. However my cheap tests keep coming back negative... do you think I could be pregnant? I’m thinking it doesn’t show by Wednesday I’ll pick up a more expensive test and try it out.


----------



## KatVM

KatVM said:


> AF still hasn’t arrived.. should have been here Friday or Saturday. Still having symptoms and cramps like it’s coming, it hasn’t been late since I went off birth control. However my cheap tests keep coming back negative... do you think I could be pregnant? I’m thinking it doesn’t show by Wednesday I’ll pick up a more expensive test and try it out.

I am testing with Wondfo test


----------



## tbfromlv

@Suggerhoney I know it’s hard. I’m not sure if chemicals would cause that or not. Seems like just about anything can affect our cycles and hormones so it would make a lot of sense! 

@LuvallmyH hope you caught the egg!

@Deethehippy Good luck!!!


----------



## tbfromlv

Here’s a new test for this evening (still 10 dpo)


----------



## FTale

Still working n blind migraine will write more tomorrow 
Night yall bdust


----------



## Dolly nurse

:dust::dust::sex:


LuvallmyH said:


> Sugger I think you are going to get your rainbow. Just a feeling.
> I’m sorry @Hevalouaddict. Bad place to be. Fx things turn around for you.
> Ftale, my heart goes out to you. The next cyclis yours!
> 
> good luck Dee. We are almost the same O day!
> 
> Afm. It’s yesterday or today is o day. Waiting for temps to confirm. Dh came home so we only missed one day. Fix ovulating on a “normal day” helps. I just need one golden egg!

I hope you catch that egg!!!


----------



## Mum_of_twins

Suggerhoney said:


> These are the ones I've ordered
> View attachment 1087550

i heard [email protected] home and pregmate test strips are good, they have a lot of good reviews on Amazon. I just ordered mine. I was using the clear blue monitor to track my ovulation, it was giving me false results, I thought I wasn’t ovulating until my cousin complained that she was going thru the same thing too. I went to amazon to read reviews on the monitor, that was when I confirmed the the monitor was messed up because other people were complaining about it too.


----------



## Mum_of_twins

FTale said:


> Still working n blind migraine will write more tomorrow
> Night yall bdust

Take care of ur self. Goodnight


----------



## LuvallmyH

tbfromlv said:


> Here’s a new test for this evening (still 10 dpo)
> 
> View attachment 1087610

Gorgeous line!


----------



## Mum_of_twins

JoBanana said:


> So I caved and tested like an idiot in the middle of the night.
> 9DPO/10DPO - BFN.
> It was so white that I feel like it's not going to happen.
> I mean... wouldn't there be a faint line at least if it was going to be positive?
> Sigh.
> I woke up in a foul mood... mostly due to lack of sleep.

Koi


tbfromlv said:


> Here’s the dried test. Like I said, I’ll test this afternoon and post it then too
> 
> View attachment 1087580

Congratulations


----------



## JJB2

tbfromlv said:


> Here’s a new test for this evening (still 10 dpo)
> 
> View attachment 1087610

Oh yes :bfp:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Early testing 7dpo!, not expecting anything at this point but couldn't wait any longer.


----------



## Deethehippy

Tbfromlv - fab BFP! Congrats to you.

I’m all confused...CD16 here and still no O confirmation. Temps still low and weird, no mega dip and then high that I usually get and no positive OPK. Painful pelvis (IBS) going to try to BD tonight but have no idea what’s going on. Maybe just a late O, I have had CD17-18 before. Why does my IBS have to hurt so much when I am hormonal? Makes BD last thing on my mind but I’ll be a trooper lol


----------



## LuvallmyH

Deethehippy said:


> Tbfromlv - fab BFP! Congrats to you.
> 
> I’m all confused...CD16 here and still no O confirmation. Temps still low and weird, no mega dip and then high that I usually get and no positive OPK. Painful pelvis (IBS) going to try to BD tonight but have no idea what’s going on. Maybe just a late O, I have had CD17-18 before. Why does my IBS have to hurt so much when I am hormonal? Makes BD last thing on my mind but I’ll be a trooper lol
> 
> View attachment 1087618
> View attachment 1087619

How frustrating! It doesn’t look like you ovulated yet. My ovulation was never consistent with pcos, and always on the late side. I think the supplements I’m taking are making a huge difference! I might suggest you check them out. 

I did have an adjustment when I started taking them. A few migraines. Seems worth it because last cycle I ovulated cd12 and this cycle cd13. Plus I had tons of ewcm and a very high sex drive! I do think it’s helped.


----------



## Suggerhoney

JoBanana said:


> No, I have not been trying long.
> 
> I gave in to the addict within... yet again.
> 10DPO/11DPO - BFN.

Sorry ure feeling out hon. 
BFNs suck. I've been trying for almost 7 months now so I really know how disappointing it is to get BFN. 
Hopefully its still a little early for you. 
Some womon don't test positive untill 12dpo. 
Fingers crossed. 
Ttc is such a rollercoaster of emotions and heartbreak. 



LuvallmyH said:


> Sugger I think you are going to get your rainbow. Just a feeling.
> I’m sorry @Hevalouaddict. Bad place to be. Fx things turn around for you.
> Ftale, my heart goes out to you. The next cyclis yours!
> 
> good luck Dee. We are almost the same O day!
> 
> Afm. It’s yesterday or today is o day. Waiting for temps to confirm. Dh came home so we only missed one day. Fix ovulating on a “normal day” helps. I just need one golden egg!

Awww hon I really do hope so. 
I want it so bad for all of us ladies. 




KatVM said:


> AF still hasn’t arrived.. should have been here Friday or Saturday. Still having symptoms and cramps like it’s coming, it hasn’t been late since I went off birth control. However my cheap tests keep coming back negative... do you think I could be pregnant? I’m thinking it doesn’t show by Wednesday I’ll pick up a more expensive test and try it out.

Hmmm that is strange hon. I wud of thought if u was pregnant the test wud be blazing positive by now. 
Some womon do get late BFPS tho. 
I've heard of womon being a week late and then getting there BFPs. 
Me personally. If im pregnant I always have lines by 10dpo. 
But every womon is different. 



tbfromlv said:


> @Suggerhoney I know it’s hard. I’m not sure if chemicals would cause that or not. Seems like just about anything can affect our cycles and hormones so it would make a lot of sense!
> 
> @LuvallmyH hope you caught the egg!
> 
> @Deethehippy Good luck!!!

Temp went up again today. This is like the best temp rise I've had since we started trying:shrug:
Great line on ure test hon. 
Heres my chart today.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mum_of_twins said:


> i heard [email protected] home and pregmate test strips are good, they have a lot of good reviews on Amazon. I just ordered mine. I was using the clear blue monitor to track my ovulation, it was giving me false results, I thought I wasn’t ovulating until my cousin complained that she was going thru the same thing too. I went to amazon to read reviews on the monitor, that was when I confirmed the the monitor was messed up because other people were complaining about it too.

Oh wow. 
Thats really bad because there so expensive them monitors. 
I've used a few different opks. 
My favourite ones are 
[email protected] 
Mommed
Wondfo 

Not keen on there pregnancy tests because they give off faint shadows but there OPKs are amazing. 
Highly recommend them OPKs.


----------



## Deethehippy

OMG...I've never had so much EWCM!!! It's literally dripping from me (Sorry TMI) Only thing different was I'm using COQ10 this cycle. :oops:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Deethehippy said:


> OMG...I've never had so much EWCM!!! It's literally dripping from me (Sorry TMI) Only thing different was I'm using COQ10 this cycle. :oops:

Oh isnt it just lovely when that happens hahaha. 
I was like that this cycle hon and a few of my other cycles ive had it like hanging out. 
So gross lol. 
Had tons this cycle. 
Really hope all my problems were hormonal and now my body is getting back on track


----------



## Suggerhoney

Second blood panel booked for Friday at 11:30am then its the waiting for the results. 
Looking forward to ttc next cycle. Really hope I get a big temp rise after ovulation like I have this cycle. 
Felt ovulation this time to. If was from the left overy. 
Hope these are all good signs. 
I was so worried I was having a weak ovulation and not producing enough progesterone but this cycle has been the best. 
I must not have a progesterone issue with a rise like that. 

I feel a tiny weanie bit of hope coming back. :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

So hot here today in the south west of England. 
28c. 
Quite nice in the shade tho.


----------



## Bevziibubble

It is hot too here in the North West of England. I'm loving it!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bevziibubble said:


> It is hot too here in the North West of England. I'm loving it!


Hahaha its actually not to bad esp in the shade. But I nearly fried earlier sitting in the sun lol. 

If I end up with a june July August or September due date im gonna have to spend all my time in the shade with a good book hehe


----------



## MrsKatie

@tbfromlv oh wow congratulations!!!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thanks Katy. 
Im feeling so good about next cycle. 
Not sure why but just feel hopful again. 
Im ovulating at a good time now and not to early. 
Just have a gut feeling that October or November will be my month. 
If its not than thats fine we will just keep trying.


----------



## Alligator

Morning ladies - took a bit of time away this weekend but I'm back!

Sugger - I had a July baby and it was hot but not so bad, as someone said people have been having summer babies since the dawn of time. Is a portable AC unit in your budget? That might help. We have central air (but it's on the fritz and may not get us another year!) and I plan to save up for one. They are a little bit pricey but not as much as central air installation. You could use it where you sleep for some nighttime relief. I'm selfishly happy you're trying again, we can try together maybe? 

Congrats TB!! That's a BFP!

For me I am CD8. I will probably take an OPK later today just for a baseline. I have a bunch of cheapies. I also sold some clothes online and made some cash so I may invest in some more tests LOL. I don't feel so bad breaking the budget for it when I made extra you know? Hubby had a bit of a rough weekend and rough week at work last week, he really needs to get a handle on his coping skills, he's so up and down it's frustrating. I am hoping this is a good week for him.

I'm so unmotivated at work, I just want to have a nap!


----------



## tbfromlv

@Deethehippy thats the best lol it makes you feel like the environment is tip top haha good luck!!

@Suggerhoney I'm glad your rise is looking So good! Hopefully that’s a good sign for your hormones! 

this morning my test was even darker. Because I’m a crazy tester, I will probably test again after work! Lol


----------



## Deethehippy

tbfromlv said:


> @Deethehippy thats the best lol it makes you feel like the environment is tip top haha good luck!!
> 
> @Suggerhoney I'm glad your rise is looking So good! Hopefully that’s a good sign for your hormones!
> 
> this morning my test was even darker. Because I’m a crazy tester, I will probably test again after work! Lol

Can't wait to see more of your tests! How are you feeling?


----------



## FTale

Still on the mend. Feel like I forgot to welcome someone.

Sugger your temps look so good hun!! Whatever you are doing. Do it again next cycle. Your body likes it.

Dee hahaha...that was so funny. You must be having a late O. Take advantage of it. My IBS is kicking up too since af is on the way. Hurts dont it? Ugh. You got this though. Peppemint tea can be your beat friend during a flare.

Allogator will you do opk this cycle? Or just try to get some casual bd in around your normal O time?

Sorry if I missed anyone, neck deep in payroll and migraine recovery. I feel like mud.

Hugs


----------



## Deethehippy

FTale said:


> Still on the mend. Feel like I forgot to welcome someone.
> 
> Sugger your temps look so good hun!! Whatever you are doing. Do it again next cycle. Your body likes it.
> 
> Dee hahaha...that was so funny. You must be having a late O. Take advantage of it. My IBS is kicking up too since af is on the way. Hurts dont it? Ugh. You got this though. Peppemint tea can be your beat friend during a flare.
> 
> Allogator will you do opk this cycle? Or just try to get some casual bd in around your normal O time?
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone, neck deep in payroll and migraine recovery. I feel like mud.
> 
> Hugs

IBS sucks and yes I have been swigging back the mint today! 
I hope you are feeling better? Migraine is the worst (I have vestibular migraine, asthma and IBS) and these things that can flare here and there are really bothersome!
I usually feel sooo tired after a bad migraine...get plenty of rest and drink a ton of water. 
I hope you feel much brighter soon.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Alligator said:


> Morning ladies - took a bit of time away this weekend but I'm back!
> 
> Sugger - I had a July baby and it was hot but not so bad, as someone said people have been having summer babies since the dawn of time. Is a portable AC unit in your budget? That might help. We have central air (but it's on the fritz and may not get us another year!) and I plan to save up for one. They are a little bit pricey but not as much as central air installation. You could use it where you sleep for some nighttime relief. I'm selfishly happy you're trying again, we can try together maybe?
> 
> Congrats TB!! That's a BFP!
> 
> For me I am CD8. I will probably take an OPK later today just for a baseline. I have a bunch of cheapies. I also sold some clothes online and made some cash so I may invest in some more tests LOL. I don't feel so bad breaking the budget for it when I made extra you know? Hubby had a bit of a rough weekend and rough week at work last week, he really needs to get a handle on his coping skills, he's so up and down it's frustrating. I am hoping this is a good week for him.
> 
> I'm so unmotivated at work, I just want to have a nap!

So up for trying with u hon. 
I've looked into those portable air con units and they are pricey but I think sometimes people sell them for cheaper on Facebook. 
If not I'll just have to get some more fans. 
We have a lazy spa so I wud be able to cool down in that in the day. 
But its just at night its so humid in the summer. 
I had my eldest in August and I didnt even have fans. It was boiling but I got through it. 
Pluss here in the UK. We don't really get constant hot weather. 
Out heatwaves can last about a month or two but normoly they just last for about a week and then it cools down to a more comfortable temp and then it can get hit again. 
We started getting hot weather really early this year in April and then May and June were a mixed bag. 
Of some warm days and some cooler rainy days. 
It just differs each year. 
When I was pregnant with my youngest I was due in October but was induced in September. 
And we had a heatwave for 2 whole solid months. It wasnt pleasant but I managed it.
Im getting excited about trying again now. 
Been looking at all the summer maternity stuff and its all so nice. 
Compared to the winter stuff


----------



## Suggerhoney

tbfromlv said:


> @Deethehippy thats the best lol it makes you feel like the environment is tip top haha good luck!!
> 
> @Suggerhoney I'm glad your rise is looking So good! Hopefully that’s a good sign for your hormones!
> 
> this morning my test was even darker. Because I’m a crazy tester, I will probably test again after work! Lol

Thanks hon. Im really hoping i just had a hormonal imbalance and now everything is back to normol. Hopfully I will continue to get a good rise from now on.



FTale said:


> Still on the mend. Feel like I forgot to welcome someone.
> 
> Sugger your temps look so good hun!! Whatever you are doing. Do it again next cycle. Your body likes it.
> 
> Dee hahaha...that was so funny. You must be having a late O. Take advantage of it. My IBS is kicking up too since af is on the way. Hurts dont it? Ugh. You got this though. Peppemint tea can be your beat friend during a flare.
> 
> Allogator will you do opk this cycle? Or just try to get some casual bd in around your normal O time?
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone, neck deep in payroll and migraine recovery. I feel like mud.
> 
> Hugs

Hahaha thanks hon. Tbh I haven't done anything. im not even taking my supplements because I wanna save them for when we try.
Im really wandering if all my problems were a hormonal imbalance and now I've given my body a rest everything is back on track.
Hopfully I get a good rise again next cycle and continue to get good rises from now on. An then hopfully a BFP.
I do have a cold so I hope its not that that's causing my higher temps.
Hope ure head feels better soon hon. Im also a migraine sufferer and have IBS


----------



## Bevziibubble

@FTale I hope you're feeling better soon :hugs:

@tbfromlv Looking forward to seeing your tests :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

Almost there. My left ovary is so painful.


----------



## MrsKatie

@tbfromlv show us all the tests!!!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

topazicatzbet said:


> Almost there. My left ovary is so painful.
> 
> View attachment 1087633

 Very close! :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

topazicatzbet said:


> Almost there. My left ovary is so painful.
> 
> View attachment 1087633

Yay good luck hon catch that eggy


----------



## Suggerhoney

So I know this is silly but I was just working my due date out of I was to fall next cycle. 
I'd be due on 3rd July but wud be induced around the 19th June. 
So baby wud be a june bug hehe. Kind if cute. 
I know I shudnt even be doing this because im not even pregnant but just curious. 
For some reason I just had a strange feeling about next cycle or maybe the cycle after. 
It just hit me today. 
Prob just wishful thinking tho


----------



## Mum_of_twins

hello ladies, how are we all doing today? I guess great. And a big congratulations to everyone getting a positive test and I wish u all good luck.

After getting 10 days of low fertile days and 1 day of high yesterday I finally got my peak fertile day on CD 19. I had a 30 day cycle, so I thought my Ovulation day was CD 16-17 maybe I was wrong I don’t know what’s going on, or maybe the monitor is still messing with me:shock: am confused.


----------



## Mum_of_twins

Mum_of_twins said:


> hello ladies, how are we all doing today? I guess great. And a big congratulations to everyone getting a positive test and I wish u all good luck.
> 
> After getting 10 days of low fertile days and 1 day of high yesterday I finally got my peak fertile day on CD 19. I had a 30 day cycle, so I thought my Ovulation day was CD 16-17 maybe I was wrong I don’t know what’s going on, or maybe the monitor is still messing with me:shock: am confused.


----------



## Mum_of_twins

Suggerhoney said:


> So I know this is silly but I was just working my due date out of I was to fall next cycle.
> I'd be due on 3rd July but wud be induced around the 19th June.
> So baby wud be a june bug hehe. Kind if cute.
> I know I shudnt even be doing this because im not even pregnant but just curious.
> For some reason I just had a strange feeling about next cycle or maybe the cycle after.
> It just hit me today.
> Prob just wishful thinking tho

I love ur believe and faith, next cycle is definitely yours as for me with the faith that I have, whenever I see any baby stuff I like, I just buy it and keep. lol


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mum_of_twins said:


> View attachment 1087635
> View attachment 1087636
> View attachment 1087637
> View attachment 1087638

I've never used one of them b4 but it looks supper cool. 
I really hope its accurate and u are peaking.


----------



## Alligator

@FTale I think I'll do OPK just for my own tracking but I won't be as obsessive about it, and not loop hubby in, just do every second day and O day if I can manage it!


----------



## Mum_of_twins

Suggerhoney said:


> I've never used one of them b4 but it looks supper cool.
> I really hope its accurate and u are peaking.

it use to be accurate until three months ago, I never saw any peak days, I thought I wasn’t going to get a peak day in this cycle, and I didn’t wanted to test again today, but I was like let me just test today and then forget testing for the rest of the cycle. I was surprised to get a peak today.


----------



## Dolly nurse

Hi ladies, well it looks like my faint positives must have been a bad batch as I had bloods done and were negative. HCG was <2.
I may still be in the September testing as I took opk tests as well and were blazing Day 16-17. I’m currently day 19 and really hoping one little swimmer made it! BD day 13 & 14.
Still really shocked about my faint positives but I felt like I was ovulating So who knows what was going on! Feel deflated ☹️


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Dolly nurse I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Dolly nurse I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mum_of_twins said:


> I love ur believe and faith, next cycle is definitely yours as for me with the faith that I have, whenever I see any baby stuff I like, I just buy it and keep. lol


HAHA that's brilliant. At least ure be all prepared for when baby comes hehe..
I felt like I was jumping the gun a bit working due dates etc. 
We been trying almost 7 months but I just got this strange feeling about next month or the month after. 
Be interesting to see what happens now hehehe.


----------



## MrsKatie

@Dolly nurse oh no I am sorry :(

@Suggerhoney i had that same feeling. The cycle I would’ve been due in March I just knew I wouldn’t be pregnant because I just didn’t think I’d have a March baby. But April felt right. I even commented on the April thread on another forum before my bfp because I felt like I’d be a part of it. Sure enough! Trust those instincts.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Dolly nurse said:


> Hi ladies, well it looks like my faint positives must have been a bad batch as I had bloods done and were negative. HCG was <2.
> I may still be in the September testing as I took opk tests as well and were blazing Day 16-17. I’m currently day 19 and really hoping one little swimmer made it! BD day 13 & 14.
> Still really shocked about my faint positives but I felt like I was ovulating So who knows what was going on! Feel deflated ☹️


Oh no Dolly that sucks. 
How can these companies get away with producing dodgy tests its just so wrong. 
Im so sorry sweety. 
Im cd 17 today so im a day behind you. Due AF 26th sep. 
We have took this month off from ttc. 
Its driving me crazy knowing I wud be in the 2ww right now but I'm glad my body has had a rest. 
Think the chemicals were sending my hormones haywire. 
Having my second and final blood test done on Friday for recurring Misscariges. 
Hoping if there was problem its sorted now son we can get back to trying in October. 
Ovulation shud be around the 8th October so I'll be hopfullly testing in October. 
Glad u can still test this cycle and keeping it crossed for you


----------



## Dolly nurse

Bevziibubble said:


> @Dolly nurse I'm so sorry :hugs:

Thank you 
I’ve never had false positives before! So strange. Fingers crossed I may still get my BFP


----------



## Mum_of_twins

Just as u have the faith already, trust me u getting ur :bfp: coming month. I am wishing u congratulations and good luck in advance. I also have and believe am getting my BFP:bfp: before the end of the year​


----------



## Deethehippy

One of my daughters has developed a cough and high temperature....probably just a cold but we may have to get her tested for Covid tomorrow (will see how she is in the morning) OH is really stressed about it all (her tends to stress quite easily anyway) and I doubt he will be relaxed enough to 'perform' or even want to tonight. I am absolutely gutted...I am dripping with fertility here :-(:-(:-(


----------



## LuvallmyH

Deethehippy said:


> One of my daughters has developed a cough and high temperature....probably just a cold but we may have to get her tested for Covid tomorrow (will see how she is in the morning) OH is really stressed about it all (her tends to stress quite easily anyway) and I doubt he will be relaxed enough to 'perform' or even want to tonight. I am absolutely gutted...I am dripping with fertility here :-(:-(:-(

Oh no! I hope she is ok. I hope you can sneak a bd in anyway.


----------



## Dolly nurse

Suggerhoney said:


> Oh no Dolly that sucks.
> How can these companies get away with producing dodgy tests its just so wrong.
> Im so sorry sweety.
> Im cd 17 today so im a day behind you. Due AF 26th sep.
> We have took this month off from ttc.
> Its driving me crazy knowing I wud be in the 2ww right now but I'm glad my body has had a rest.
> Think the chemicals were sending my hormones haywire.
> Having my second and final blood test done on Friday for recurring Misscariges.
> Hoping if there was problem its sorted now son we can get back to trying in October.
> Ovulation shud be around the 8th October so I'll be hopfullly testing in October.
> Glad u can still test this cycle and keeping it crossed for you

Thank you for your kind words. Yes I’m shattered as they are pretty clear positives??!! Here’s a pic. 
Oh I know the feeling of knowing your out a certain month from having a break or Your odds being crappy. I hope they get to the bottom of your miscarriages.


----------



## Alligator

@Deethehippy I hope your daughter is okay!


----------



## tbfromlv

Ok 11dpo..so far so good!


----------



## Babydaydream

tbfromlv said:


> Ok 11dpo..so far so good!
> 
> View attachment 1087667

Looking very good!! Congratulations


----------



## Bevziibubble

@tbfromlv great line!


----------



## Deethehippy

My daughter seems to just have a cold I think thanks ladies but I will speak to her school this morning and see what the procedure is for her sister going in.

We did BD last night which was good with all that EWCM I had, but this morning no temp change, so don’t think today is O day still!? Come on body..release that egg!

Tbfromlv - fantastic 11dpo line!


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Deethehippy Good luck :) 
I hope your daughter feels better soon :hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

8dpo tests, the One step has a clear but very faint line but dont know how reliable they are these days. The Femometer one could have a hint of something but somehow it's gotten fluff stuck to it lol. Might do another later this morning.

What do you think ladies?.


----------



## Deethehippy

xMissxZoiex said:


> 8dpo tests, the One step has a clear but very faint line but dont know how reliable they are these days. The Femometer one could have a hint of something but somehow it's gotten fluff stuck to it lol. Might do another later this morning.
> 
> What do you think ladies?.
> 
> View attachment 1087668
> View attachment 1087669

I can't really see on my laptop but good luck it gets darker!


----------



## JoBanana

I took all 3 of my tests. All BFN. I am so disappointed. AF due in 1/2 days. I got a little crazy with tests in the house. The last two days I have been having ridiculous insomnia. If I wake up during the night I cannot fall back asleep. I have also been peeing a ton more. I have also been feeling weird twinges in my ovary area. It sucks how symptoms of pregnancy can also be symptoms of periods. With my son, I had been taking pregnancy tests and symptom spotting for YEARS. Then, on the month that it happened, I decided to take a step back. I was travelling for work and did not symptom spot. I actually only took a test when my period was a week late. Then BAM. Blazing BFP. So I am wondering if its the stress and anxiety of constantly thinking about it and being hyper-aware of my body that is preventing it from happening?

Congrats to all BFPS. And good luck next cycle to everyone else.


----------



## Deethehippy

JoBanana - I think you’re right about the months we don’t think about it. I’m sorry you got BFN...I know how disheartening it is.

My work requires me and my daughter to be Covid tested before I can return due to me working with very vulnerable special needs children. Having no luck getting a test as yet ...ridiculous that we are required to test but nothing available.

I think my OPK is positive today because it’s at least as dark as the test line but no temp changes yet so suspect tomorrow will be actual ovulation day. Will try to get more BD in today and/or tomorrow. Still got loads of EWCM.


----------



## Bevziibubble

JoBanana said:


> I took all 3 of my tests. All BFN. I am so disappointed. AF due in 1/2 days. I got a little crazy with tests in the house. The last two days I have been having ridiculous insomnia. If I wake up during the night I cannot fall back asleep. I have also been peeing a ton more. I have also been feeling weird twinges in my ovary area. It sucks how symptoms of pregnancy can also be symptoms of periods. With my son, I had been taking pregnancy tests and symptom spotting for YEARS. Then, on the month that it happened, I decided to take a step back. I was travelling for work and did not symptom spot. I actually only took a test when my period was a week late. Then BAM. Blazing BFP. So I am wondering if its the stress and anxiety of constantly thinking about it and being hyper-aware of my body that is preventing it from happening?
> 
> Congrats to all BFPS. And good luck next cycle to everyone else.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Suggerhoney

So many new ladies and ure all so lovely.
As much as want to be in the pregnancy forums I really do love all u ladies in these testing groups. Ive really gotten to know some of u over the past 7 months and I just know i wudnt of gotten through all the things I have had to deal with without u all. So a big massive THANK YOU from meeeee:hugs:


Dolly nurse said:


> Thank you for your kind words. Yes I’m shattered as they are pretty clear positives??!! Here’s a pic.
> Oh I know the feeling of knowing your out a certain month from having a break or Your odds being crappy. I hope they get to the bottom of your miscarriages.
> 
> View attachment 1087657
> View attachment 1087658

Oh my gosh hon that line is so dark.
What tests are they?
Surly a line that dark can't be false.
Thats absolutely heart breaking :cry:



tbfromlv said:


> Ok 11dpo..so far so good!
> 
> View attachment 1087667

Looking great hon



xMissxZoiex said:


> 8dpo tests, the One step has a clear but very faint line but dont know how reliable they are these days. The Femometer one could have a hint of something but somehow it's gotten fluff stuck to it lol. Might do another later this morning.
> 
> What do you think ladies?.
> 
> View attachment 1087668
> View attachment 1087669

I can see something hon but its very faint. Hoofully its the start of ure BFP hon good luck fingers crossed



Deethehippy said:


> JoBanana - I think you’re right about the months we don’t think about it. I’m sorry you got BFN...I know how disheartening it is.
> 
> My work requires me and my daughter to be Covid tested before I can return due to me working with very vulnerable special needs children. Having no luck getting a test as yet ...ridiculous that we are required to test but nothing available.
> 
> I think my OPK is positive today because it’s at least as dark as the test line but no temp changes yet so suspect tomorrow will be actual ovulation day. Will try to get more BD in today and/or tomorrow. Still got loads of EWCM.
> 
> View attachment 1087673


We had that problem hon. We cud only get a place in Newport and me thinking that was Wales and only a 45 min drive away we went for that slot. But it wasn't in Wales it was in the Isle of White so we cudnt go.
In the end my husband went to the local testing place in our town and spoke with them there and they said just to bring my son along and wait in line and they will test him.
App the testing place in my town was all booked up for over a week. But there was places.
Ao I don't know why it said that on line. Lots of colds going around at the moment so I hope and pray its just that [-o&lt;


----------



## Alligator

What a pain that there's such a long wait for tests! That's frustrating to be told you have to miss work and get a test but can't get a test...duh! Luckily testing seems to be fairly quick here (if you're symptomatic they can often get you in within a day or two max)...we also have asymptomatic testing available for everyone, either at some pharmacies or testing centres (you do have to book and won't be seen as fast as those with symptoms). I am fairly impressed with how Canada and my province specifically has tackled testing! We've done well. I'm just waiting for my daughter to get a cold (she's 2, it's almost guaranteed a couple times this winter, she hasn't been sick in 6 months which is wild to me), and then the whole family will have to be tested and she won't be able to go to daycare until she's symptom free (which could be a long time, those runny noses tend to linger). Oh well...nothing to do about it but deal with it when it comes. I am lucky to work from home but of course that's really challenging with a toddler hahah.

CD9 here today and nothing to report. I usually O CD 12-15 (I think 14 ish is most likely) so getting into that fertile phase. I will probably take an OPK later today just to see. DH and I have counseling tonight and I'm anxious for it, it's all virtual/over the phone so it seems that much more challenging. And it'll be bringing up a lot of emotions and negativity. Which I know is necessary and we need to do to work through but it sucks in the moment!


----------



## Suggerhoney

I had a huge drop in temp today. Not sure why


----------



## Alligator

Suggerhoney said:


> I had a huge drop in temp today. Not sure why
> View attachment 1087680

Weird. Our bodies are so unusual and just do weird things, could be anything like cooler outdoor temps, maybe you were thirsty and your mouth was cold. Who knows. It's all such a massive guessing game. It feels a bit more freeing this month giving up temping, I'm sleeping a lot better not worried that I'll be woken up too early to temp.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Alligator said:


> Weird. Our bodies are so unusual and just do weird things, could be anything like cooler outdoor temps, maybe you were thirsty and your mouth was cold. Who knows. It's all such a massive guessing game. It feels a bit more freeing this month giving up temping, I'm sleeping a lot better not worried that I'll be woken up too early to temp.

Im gonna keep on temping untill November and if im still not pregnant im gonna stop temping and just go with the flow. 
Think its normol to have drops in temp in the LP. 
I had one last cycle to at 8dpo and then it shot up the next day. 
Thought it cud of been a implantation dip but I wasn't pregnant. 
Our bodies are weird. 
I've had a cold and now im worried that all them post ovulation temps were down to that and not a really good ovulation.:-(


----------



## FTale

Checking in. 

Read as much as I could. Keeping busy on my end moving as much as possible. Af is gonna hit hard. I can feel it. Workbis calming down so I will get to sleep more (so I think).

(Cant recall who had them)Terribly sorry for faulty tests. Hope this cycle still gives you a real bfp. Hugs

Dee glad your dd is just a cold and hope she gets to feeling better. Kudos to you for getting bd in. (Yay for mint)

Hugs and babydust to those waiting to test or moving on to a new cycle.

Oh n sugger I love playing around with possible due dates. First thing I look at after O, when will baby be due.

Alright trying to stick my head in on site because you ladies mean a lot to me. I need to be off for a few days while AF does her damage but will be back and ready to gab.

Hugs to everyone and sorry I didnt mention all but thinking of you.
:dust:


----------



## Alligator

hugs @FTale . Take care of yourself.

I started taking coq10 this cycle because I had purchased it last cycle (never used because hubby and I had issues and it arrived late via Amazon) and I just remembered. Day 2 and I already noticed some milky/yellow'ish EWCM...!! I'm only CD9. Is this normal? Does anyone else take this? I expect O within 4-5 days so perhaps this is the start of the fertile window but my OPK is stark negative still. I've never noticed EWCM in all my months TTC, even with my daughter (Sometimes I notice watery but usually only O day or the day before).


----------



## Deethehippy

Alligator said:


> hugs @FTale . Take care of yourself.
> 
> I started taking coq10 this cycle because I had purchased it last cycle (never used because hubby and I had issues and it arrived late via Amazon) and I just remembered. Day 2 and I already noticed some milky/yellow'ish EWCM...!! I'm only CD9. Is this normal? Does anyone else take this? I expect O within 4-5 days so perhaps this is the start of the fertile window but my OPK is stark negative still. I've never noticed EWCM in all my months TTC, even with my daughter (Sometimes I notice watery but usually only O day or the day before).

I just started COq10 this cycle too and I have never had so much EWCM in my life! LOL I'm not sure if it is meant to do that or maybe just a coincidence? I'm only on 100mg a day and read you can use 600mg for fertility. I've had EWCM since day 12 and am now on day 17!!

Managed to get me and my girls Covid tested this afternoon by driving for 2 hours - ugghh - not great in the heat and with Charlotte not feeling very well. Results should be through by 48 hours.


----------



## KatVM

AF hit yesterday morning! Looks like I’m out for this month. Next month we get married! So maybe it will be the right time


----------



## Alligator

@Deethehippy oh gosh I am taking 300mg haha maybe that's why!! Literally only 2 days into taking it though, OPK is negative so I'm still a ways out from O. Will BD tomorrow probably on CD10 as I expect O before CD15.


----------



## Deethehippy

KatVM said:


> AF hit yesterday morning! Looks like I’m out for this month. Next month we get married! So maybe it will be the right time

I’m sorry, I hope next month is special in more ways than one O:)


----------



## Suggerhoney

FTale said:


> Checking in.
> 
> Read as much as I could. Keeping busy on my end moving as much as possible. Af is gonna hit hard. I can feel it. Workbis calming down so I will get to sleep more (so I think).
> 
> (Cant recall who had them)Terribly sorry for faulty tests. Hope this cycle still gives you a real bfp. Hugs
> 
> Dee glad your dd is just a cold and hope she gets to feeling better. Kudos to you for getting bd in. (Yay for mint)
> 
> Hugs and babydust to those waiting to test or moving on to a new cycle.
> 
> Oh n sugger I love playing around with possible due dates. First thing I look at after O, when will baby be due.
> 
> Alright trying to stick my head in on site because you ladies mean a lot to me. I need to be off for a few days while AF does her damage but will be back and ready to gab.
> 
> Hugs to everyone and sorry I didnt mention all but thinking of you.
> :dust:


Sending u massive hugs sweetheart. 
I can understand u wanting to take a few days away. 
Looks like there will be a few of us moving over to the October testing thread. 
I really hope it will be a supper lucky month with lots of BFPs. 



KatVM said:


> AF hit yesterday morning! Looks like I’m out for this month. Next month we get married! So maybe it will be the right time

Oh no so sorry hon. 
Will see u in the October testing thread when one gets strated. 
I alway find cd1 the worst but start getting excited when ovulation is close. 
Fixed for next month hon.


----------



## Bevziibubble

KatVM said:


> AF hit yesterday morning! Looks like I’m out for this month. Next month we get married! So maybe it will be the right time

I'm sorry AF arrived :(


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thank you ladies, there will be another test from me tomorrow morning. Good night and good luck everyone <3


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck hun :)


----------



## 3 girlies

Hope everyone is ok. Nothing to report here no ovulation signs :( I was getting so regular. Forgot my clexane for half of this week so need to give in & phone my neurologist as things seem to be getting a bit worse with my headaches memory etc...just little things but important things iykwim.


----------



## MrsKatie

@KatVM huge congratulations on your wedding! Good luck for next month.

@Deethehippy so glad you got tested. Hope you all feel better soon.

@Alligator how was the session?

@Suggerhoney good luck sweetie!

@FTale screw AF. Such a b*t€h. Hugs.


----------



## MrsKatie

@xMissxZoiex hope you get that bfp and sticky baby!!! Will be checking in!

huge hugs to everyone.


----------



## Mum_of_twins

FTale said:


> Checking in.
> 
> Read as much as I could. Keeping busy on my end moving as much as possible. Af is gonna hit hard. I can feel it. Workbis calming down so I will get to sleep more (so I think).
> 
> (Cant recall who had them)Terribly sorry for faulty tests. Hope this cycle still gives you a real bfp. Hugs
> 
> Dee glad your dd is just a cold and hope she gets to feeling better. Kudos to you for getting bd in. (Yay for mint)
> 
> Hugs and babydust to those waiting to test or moving on to a new cycle.
> 
> Oh n sugger I love playing around with possible due dates. First thing I look at after O, when will baby be due.
> 
> Alright trying to stick my head in on site because you ladies mean a lot to me. I need to be off for a few days while AF does her damage but will be back and ready to gab.
> 
> Hugs to everyone and sorry I didnt mention all but thinking of you.
> :dust:

Really sorry to hear about AF. Please take care of ur self


----------



## Bevziibubble

3 girlies said:


> Hope everyone is ok. Nothing to report here no ovulation signs :( I was getting so regular. Forgot my clexane for half of this week so need to give in & phone my neurologist as things seem to be getting a bit worse with my headaches memory etc...just little things but important things iykwim.

:hugs:


----------



## Alligator

Counseling was so good tonight actually! Much better than the last one as we had a new counsellor. She was great and a good listener and sympathetic to both of us, felt very impartial. Hubby liked her too and we have another session in 2 weeks. Feeling pretty good and hoping that feeling continues! 

hope everyone is having a good night! I guess it’s nearly tomorrow for most of you!


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Alligator I'm glad counseling went so well :)


----------



## Deethehippy

FTale - we like you too and I hope you are doing ok. Take care of yourself during AF and look forward to seeing you back here soon :hugs:

3girlies - I hope you can figure out what is causing the extra problems you’re having with your head. Thinking of you.

xZoe - looking forward to seeing today’s test.

Sugger - Can’t waits for you to be back trying with us again and kudos to you for carrying on with temps and coming on here during a down month. Hoping your bloods tests show nothing at all wrong and it’ll be full steam ahead for TTC. I wanna be pregnant at Christmas and I know you do too x

MrsKatie - can’t believe you are 8 weeks already..how are you doing? Is your little one sleeping any better?

Everyone who I haven’t mentioned.. I hope you are doing good and wishing you all baby dust and good wishes.

Me: waiting for Covid results..only 1 daughter Ill and she really isn’t suffering..I’m sure it’s just a cold but better to be safe. I wish to be honest her sister would get this too because otherwise we could be back in this boat again next week.

We didn’t manage to BD last night due to being tired from a manic day. Still no temp rise today but will see what OPK says later. I hope I ovulated yesterday/in the night or today. OH promised BD tonight! Weird later O for me this month but who knows..maybe that’s a good thing and the lining will be thicker? Trying not to overthink it. Can’t wait to be in the TWW!


----------



## salamander91

Sorry I haven't been posting as much this cycle ladies. I'm trying not to be too obsessed this month. I hope you're all doing OK <3

I don't think I ovulated after all. I would be 16dpo today if I did and I never have a longer than 12 day luteul phase. I'm still doing opks every day but I'm trying to be more relaxed this cycle and dtd when we feel like it. It's too hard forcing regular sex when I may end up having a 12 week cycle again :lol:


----------



## salamander91

Also I had bloods taken when I had my internal check and apparently I'm anaemic. I don't know if it's causing my issues but Google says it can cause you to have annovulatory cycles so it's possible :shrug: I hope it's something that simple to solve anyway!


----------



## Deethehippy

salamander91 said:


> Also I had bloods taken when I had my internal check and apparently I'm anaemic. I don't know if it's causing my issues but Google says it can cause you to have annovulatory cycles so it's possible :shrug: I hope it's something that simple to solve anyway!

I'm also anaemic and I think it can make a difference to TTC..hope you can get your levels up soon and it helps with ovulation.


----------



## Deethehippy

Test line sl darker than control today. Ovulation almost here or here I hope.


----------



## salamander91

Deethehippy said:


> Test line sl darker than control today. Ovulation almost here or here I hope.
> 
> View attachment 1087718

Looking good :sex: :dust:


----------



## Suggerhoney

salamander91 said:


> Also I had bloods taken when I had my internal check and apparently I'm anaemic. I don't know if it's causing my issues but Google says it can cause you to have annovulatory cycles so it's possible :shrug: I hope it's something that simple to solve anyway!

Awwww hon 
Did they not perscribe u iron tablets. 
I really hope it is something simple that is easily fixed.
Im hoping that for me to when. I get my results. 
One more blood test on Friday then 2 weeks for results. Urghh why does it have to be so long.


----------



## Bevziibubble

salamander91 said:


> Also I had bloods taken when I had my internal check and apparently I'm anaemic. I don't know if it's causing my issues but Google says it can cause you to have annovulatory cycles so it's possible :shrug: I hope it's something that simple to solve anyway!

Fingers crossed your levels go up soon. Hopefully it's something easily fixed.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Its so hot here again today. Just want autumn here and cold weather so we can be all snuggled inside watching the rain fall and the wind blow. 
I love that so much. Hate this heat


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww I love summer. Bloody hate winter I can't cope with the cold :haha: I do love Christmas etc though :xmas6:


----------



## salamander91

Suggerhoney said:


> Awwww hon
> Did they not perscribe u iron tablets.
> I really hope it is something simple that is easily fixed.
> Im hoping that for me to when. I get my results.
> One more blood test on Friday then 2 weeks for results. Urghh why does it have to be so long.

Waiting for my ferritin results first to make sure it's iron deficiency anaemia. Should find out in a couple of days hopefully. Fx for you hun. The wait is stressful :hugs:


----------



## Alligator

Oooh good luck Dee go catch the eggy! Sounds like you might have good timing if you DTD today and then maybe again tomorrow. fx!

Salamander, good to hear from you! I hope your cycle is a little shorter this month. Nice to be able to keep it a little more relaxed this go around for sure. Fx!

AFM I'm CD10 and hubby and I BD this am. I think I'm entering the fertile window, even if I O CD15! I expect it 13-14 but 15 is possible I suppose. I think, unless I get a positive OPK today or tomorrow, we'll skip a day tomorrow (unless hubby initiates lol) and then go CD12-15 everyday. I'll see. I do feel more relaxed this cycle and less pressured to get BD in, I said I would do every other day until I got a positive OPK and I'm doing good on that so far! Will take an OPK later today, it's just about 10am here and I like to do them around 10-11am.

Hubby is going to a workout class tonight so I had to do my grocery shop this am, one blessing about work from home is that it's much more flexible, I started later than I usually do but I'll just take a 30 min lunch and then work 30 mins later than usual to make up for it! I am trying to stick to a budget and doing good so far but oh man I don't know how people can really spend peanuts at the grocery store, I stuck to my list and we are meal planning but it seems we still spend so much! I know I could be better with shopping sales and using flyers and price comparing but I also work 40 hours a week and have a 2 year old, I don't have tons of time and energy available for that task. oh well. I am still within my budget and have one more shop planned before the end of the month, and should be within the budget I set no problem. I also don't want to eat garbage all the time, we buy lots of fruits and veg. And since we aren't eating out hardly at all sometimes I buy treats or fun things too. Ahh money, so stressful!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bevziibubble said:


> Aww I love summer. Bloody hate winter I can't cope with the cold :haha: I do love Christmas etc though :xmas6:


My favourite months are October November and December. Halloween bonfire night then Christmas. My birthday is a week b4 Xmas haha. 
Are u in the uk hon? 
Were in the south west and it gets so hot and humid. U just sweat :hissy:


----------



## tbfromlv

salamander91 said:


> Waiting for my ferritin results first to make sure it's iron deficiency anaemia. Should find out in a couple of days hopefully. Fx for you hun. The wait is stressful :hugs:

If it is iron and they just have you get an OTC iron supplement, I would suggest being very picky. I got the Vitamin Code “healthy blood” and it worked wonderfully and didn’t constipate me like some others do (in fact it helped me to be more regular in that area) and my numbers went up pretty quickly. 

I’m sorry for those who AF got :hugs:

those in the TWW or about to O, good luck!!


Afm.. 13dpo


----------



## Suggerhoney

salamander91 said:


> Waiting for my ferritin results first to make sure it's iron deficiency anaemia. Should find out in a couple of days hopefully. Fx for you hun. The wait is stressful :hugs:

Isn't it just hon. 
I just want to fast forward to the beginning of October so I have my results. 
Really hope we both get good news. 
[-o&lt;



Alligator said:


> Oooh good luck Dee go catch the eggy! Sounds like you might have good timing if you DTD today and then maybe again tomorrow. fx!
> 
> Salamander, good to hear from you! I hope your cycle is a little shorter this month. Nice to be able to keep it a little more relaxed this go around for sure. Fx!
> 
> AFM I'm CD10 and hubby and I BD this am. I think I'm entering the fertile window, even if I O CD15! I expect it 13-14 but 15 is possible I suppose. I think, unless I get a positive OPK today or tomorrow, we'll skip a day tomorrow (unless hubby initiates lol) and then go CD12-15 everyday. I'll see. I do feel more relaxed this cycle and less pressured to get BD in, I said I would do every other day until I got a positive OPK and I'm doing good on that so far! Will take an OPK later today, it's just about 10am here and I like to do them around 10-11am.
> 
> Hubby is going to a workout class tonight so I had to do my grocery shop this am, one blessing about work from home is that it's much more flexible, I started later than I usually do but I'll just take a 30 min lunch and then work 30 mins later than usual to make up for it! I am trying to stick to a budget and doing good so far but oh man I don't know how people can really spend peanuts at the grocery store, I stuck to my list and we are meal planning but it seems we still spend so much! I know I could be better with shopping sales and using flyers and price comparing but I also work 40 hours a week and have a 2 year old, I don't have tons of time and energy available for that task. oh well. I am still within my budget and have one more shop planned before the end of the month, and should be within the budget I set no problem. I also don't want to eat garbage all the time, we buy lots of fruits and veg. And since we aren't eating out hardly at all sometimes I buy treats or fun things too. Ahh money, so stressful!


Its hard hon , even here in England the price of stuff has all gone up. Its getting so expensive. 
Suppose covid hasn't helped matters. 
I've a horrible feeling were gonna be put in lockdown again. I really really hope not. 
It makes me worry about ttc but we been trying for ages now and I don't want to give up. Esp with my fertility clock ticking away :brat:


----------



## Suggerhoney

tbfromlv said:


> If it is iron and they just have you get an OTC iron supplement, I would suggest being very picky. I got the Vitamin Code “healthy blood” and it worked wonderfully and didn’t constipate me like some others do (in fact it helped me to be more regular in that area) and my numbers went up pretty quickly.
> 
> I’m sorry for those who AF got :hugs:
> 
> those in the TWW or about to O, good luck!!
> 
> 
> Afm.. 13dpo
> 
> View attachment 1087737

Wow thats great progression. That line is so dark. Deffo preggo


----------



## Alligator

I feel the same about a lockdown, Sugger. I'm anxious for it especially with schools back in session and heading into cold and flu season. Going to be interesting. I'm already anxious for my 2yo getting sick, which is inevitable especially with young kiddos, they get sick often. She was sick monthly last winter and had a runny nose for most of the winter. This year I can't send her to daycare with any symptoms so I'll just be trying to work from home with a 2yo and going slowly crazy. My mom is retired so she could help, however she's also in her 60s and somewhat high risk (she's healthy but has high blood pressure and surgery in March), so if my kiddo was truly sick or suspected covid I wouldn't allow her to come over. What a mess. I have a fairly busy job so not sure how I'll manage with a toddler at home but I guess that's a problem for another day!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Suggerhoney said:


> My favourite months are October November and December. Halloween bonfire night then Christmas. My birthday is a week b4 Xmas haha.
> Are u in the uk hon?
> Were in the south west and it gets so hot and humid. U just sweat :hissy:

I'm in the UK in the North West so it's a bit cooler up here than down South, I used to get really hot in the humidity when we used to visit family in London!


----------



## MrsKatie

@tbfromlv wow, gorgeous line especially for an IC! How are you feeling? Any symptoms yet?

@Deethehippy yes I know it feels like it’s dragging but also going fast which makes no sense but there you have it. My ultrasound is in 16 days and then we’ll make the news public if all looks ok. Which is good cause I’m enormous. Posted a belly pic on the April thread.

@Alligator so glad you had a good session and good luck this cycle! This most recent cycle I got my bfp I saw ewcm starting on cd10 and we BD Cd10, 13, and 16. Other days too but those were my fertile window days that we dtd. Good luck!


----------



## MrsKatie

@Bevziibubble im with you. Love summer and fall. Winter sucks. I love thanksgiving and Christmas but I’m a warm weather girl. Gimme heat and sunlight all day every day!

@Suggerhoney thinking of you!


----------



## MrsKatie

Oh and we’ve been in lockdown since March, so I guess I don’t have to worry about that...


----------



## Alligator

We've had openings recently (over the summer) so it's not all back to normal but most places are open just with social distancing and masks and what not. I wouldn't be surprised if some places shut back down or more restrictions in place.

OPK negative but a little darker than yesterday, I'll take another today in case it's the start of the surge but it would be early! Noticed EWCM again earlier, definitely clear but very stretchy. I've never noticed it before so hoping it's a good sign!


----------



## Deethehippy

tbfromlv said:


> If it is iron and they just have you get an OTC iron supplement, I would suggest being very picky. I got the Vitamin Code “healthy blood” and it worked wonderfully and didn’t constipate me like some others do (in fact it helped me to be more regular in that area) and my numbers went up pretty quickly.
> 
> I’m sorry for those who AF got :hugs:
> 
> those in the TWW or about to O, good luck!!
> 
> 
> Afm.. 13dpo
> 
> View attachment 1087737

Fabulous line  
Thank you for posting about the healthy blood supplement..I have been/am anaemic due to my heavy periods but struggle with the usual iron supplements due to my IBS..I may give that a go


----------



## Suggerhoney

Alligator said:


> I feel the same about a lockdown, Sugger. I'm anxious for it especially with schools back in session and heading into cold and flu season. Going to be interesting. I'm already anxious for my 2yo getting sick, which is inevitable especially with young kiddos, they get sick often. She was sick monthly last winter and had a runny nose for most of the winter. This year I can't send her to daycare with any symptoms so I'll just be trying to work from home with a 2yo and going slowly crazy. My mom is retired so she could help, however she's also in her 60s and somewhat high risk (she's healthy but has high blood pressure and surgery in March), so if my kiddo was truly sick or suspected covid I wouldn't allow her to come over. What a mess. I have a fairly busy job so not sure how I'll manage with a toddler at home but I guess that's a problem for another day!


I had to have my 9 year old son tested because he had a high fever and bad cough. 
Thankfully it was negative. 
He's back to normol now. 
But I ended u catching it and so did my youngest son. 
Bless him.
Hate seeing my kids unwell, I just want to take it all away from them. 



Bevziibubble said:


> I'm in the UK in the North West so it's a bit cooler up here than down South, I used to get really hot in the humidity when we used to visit family in London!

Ooow id much prefer to live up north so much cooler. 
My hubby loves the heat. 
I think im a vampire hahahaha.

So my just turned 84 year old nanna had a vision. 
She said im going to find out I'm pregnant right b4 Christmas. 
Hmmmmm its very interesting and if it happens I will be so spoked but really really happy. 
Have to watch this space :wohoo:


----------



## Alligator

Sugger that's so cool about your nana! Let's hope she's right!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Alligator said:


> Sugger that's so cool about your nana! Let's hope she's right!

She is normoly. When ever she says something is going to happen it normoly does. 
Have to just wait and see what happens now hehe


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Suggerhoney fingers crossed your nana is right!! :D


----------



## Deethehippy

Today’s OPK is negative and my CM seems lesser and more watery. Not a huge temp jump but it did go up. I’m taking today as 1DPO and will see if fertility friend confirms in the next few days. We managed to BD on day of O, 2 days before and 4 days before so 3 times in the 5 day fertile window..hope that gives us a decent chance.

Im in the TWW finally!!


----------



## LuvallmyH

Good luck @Deethehippy


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Deethehippy I hope that the TWW goes fast! Good luck!


----------



## Alligator

That timing sounds great, Dee! Fx I'm only a few days behind you. CD11 today and will take an OPK shortly. I have to check but I 'feel' like I've got ewcm down there (haha sorry that's way tmi). Didn't BD this am, we will tonight if I get a positive OPK but I don't expect that. We'll try tomorrow and then everyday til probably CD15, unless the OPKs don't go positive, but O should be CD13-15.


----------



## MrsKatie

@Deethehippy great timing good luck!

@Alligator no such thing as tmi here. Good luck!!

@Suggerhoney so cool about your nana! Fx for you honey.

@LuvallmyH good luck!


----------



## LuvallmyH

5dpo for me :coffee:
I am going to really wait and hold out until Monday, 9dpo. I’m starting to feel really drained at this point. Sometimes it’s hard to keep positive.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed Luv :)


----------



## Deethehippy

LuvallmyH said:


> 5dpo for me :coffee:
> I am going to really wait and hold out until Monday, 9dpo. I’m starting to feel really drained at this point. Sometimes it’s hard to keep positive.

I always think it goes quick after 5DPO...good luck! I might cave and test from 6DPO which will be next Tuesday.


----------



## JoBanana

Today is CD 35 for me. 14 dpo. AF due today.
I feel so normal that I wish I had a test in the house.
But no... I am just going to wait...
Because the disappointment of a bfn is far worse than the witch for me.

Anyone in a similar position?


----------



## Bump288

Bdid said:


> I took another clearblue ( not digital) and it was negative. So I guess it was a false positive.

Those cheapies are notorious for false positives. Read the reviews online they are awful !! I’m sorry !


----------



## FTale

@dee YAY!! welcome to the 2ww!! Hope all that ewcm does the trick!! 

@Alligator congrats on staying with budget and getting a good bd in!! Hope you O real soon so you don't have to stress about bding much

@LuvallmyH FX you can hold out on testing beyond 5dpo...lol..its hard but its just around the corner for when you can pee away.

@JoBanana good go with holding out. I don't know the meaning of it but wish I did. FX your first test is a bfp hun!!

@salamander91 mmm, that is the way to go if you can by relaxing and going with what you have. Especially when it seems like it might be annaovulatory there isn't much you can do unless your doc induces af...boo...would so much rather you be preggy. Keep us posted on how your blood issue is doing too as you feel up to it.

@MrsKatie, hey there lady. Hope you are being good to you and bump. Has to be different as the hcg builds up than the first couple of bfp dpos where you are looking for a 'sign'...lol..hugs praying all continues to go well. When are you due? I missed that one right in front of my face which is not heard these last few months.

@kksy9b how are you? Hugs

@Suggerhoney you are gonna get that lil bub. Personally I don't even care what month I manage to snag my rainbow baby. I just know after delivery it will be hard to let go of him or her...they will have to pry very hard or just work around my arms....lol FX for when you get to start again.....not too too far off. We might even be at it at the same time at the rate my body is going.

@mumoftwins what dpo are you or are you figuring out the monitor still? I wanted to get one some time ago but Covid made it hard to get the parts on Amazon so I gave up.

@Dolly nurse I hope you test bfp here soon!! Nerve wracking, I know! Hugs
@xMissxZoiex :dust:

@Jessylou4 how are you doing? I'm sorry I am late catching up with you alright.

@3 girlies Sorry you have not had O yet, I am not familiar with the medication but I hope you it all gets sorted soon so you can be back on track. HUGS

@tbfromlv Oh, yeah, those lines are looking deep. Took them a smidge to get there but being cheapies majorly impressed! Congrats.

@bevzibubble ....hey guuuurll. ...:coolio:


Sorry if I missed anyone:hug:

AFM: :wine:AF is still messing the heck around. Not here. I've tried everything. You know that feeling when you are going puke but you don't? That's what my body feels like. Here comes AF.....eh uh....nope. I have choice words for this but will chew on them. I was suppose to start AF and then Letrozole 2 days ago but with no cycle :dohh: I read online about success with doing ovulation med induction without menses first but asked my doc if that was even an option for me since I do get regular bleeds even if they aren't much. I think my lining is super thin but won't know till I get a scan. Waiting to hear back from doc on if I can just go ahead already. Really do not want to be doing anything IUI related on my hubby's bday but that's what its looking like. :sad2: Ah, well, :wine:


----------



## FTale

@JJB2 did you test again? I missed how things are going with you sorry. HUGS


----------



## Alligator

Good to hear from you Ftale. I'm sorry AF is being so cagey. Sometimes you just want her to hurry up and get it over with!

I have two meetings coming up this afternoon I am stressed and anxious for at work...nothing to do but power through them I guess. I was also offered to work for my SIL on Sunday (she and BIL work at a motocross track and they have some races on Sunday, i would help score the races basically, I've done it before!), which I said yes to because let's face it the money is needed and nice but now I wish I didn't as I would just love a day at home with my daughter. Blah!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope it all goes well :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

Alligator said:


> Good to hear from you Ftale. I'm sorry AF is being so cagey. Sometimes you just want her to hurry up and get it over with!
> 
> I have two meetings coming up this afternoon I am stressed and anxious for at work...nothing to do but power through them I guess. I was also offered to work for my SIL on Sunday (she and BIL work at a motocross track and they have some races on Sunday, i would help score the races basically, I've done it before!), which I said yes to because let's face it the money is needed and nice but now I wish I didn't as I would just love a day at home with my daughter. Blah!

You're always so busy, I wish that you had more down time. Good luck with the meetings..sometimes these things are over with and not as bad as we think they are going to be but still sets the anxiety going so I feel for you.
Maybe set aside next Sunday as a you day


----------



## Alligator

Thanks Dee! Being a working mom can be so tough to juggle it all...doesn't help that this is our busy time of year as well. I'll get through. One meeting down which went well and popped on here to kill 5 mins before the next hehehe!

negative OPK but more EWCM today...I've never noticed it so much before ever...crazy!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm glad your first meeting went well :)


----------



## Deethehippy

Alligator said:


> Thanks Dee! Being a working mom can be so tough to juggle it all...doesn't help that this is our busy time of year as well. I'll get through. One meeting down which went well and popped on here to kill 5 mins before the next hehehe!
> 
> negative OPK but more EWCM today...I've never noticed it so much before ever...crazy!

It really must be the COq10! It's too much of a coincidence that we both start taking it and get the most EWCM we have noticed ever! I'm not sure if it's a good thing or not though, I felt quite uncomfortable after a week of being so 'wet'! (sorry TMI) Lets just hope the swimmers love it


----------



## Alligator

Deethehippy said:


> It really must be the COq10! It's too much of a coincidence that we both start taking it and get the most EWCM we have noticed ever! I'm not sure if it's a good thing or not though, I felt quite uncomfortable after a week of being so 'wet'! (sorry TMI) Lets just hope the swimmers love it :)

So funny you mention that, I'm feeling the same way...very slippery down there hahaha. Hopefully it means good things for TTC because it feels a bit uncomfortable otherwise, I agree!


----------



## FTale

@Alligator hope your meeting went well.

How much Coq10 are you taking? I am on 400mg a day 600mg is so expensive. But maybe that's what I need because ewcm is scant last few cycles.


----------



## FTale

Hey, I just started AF!!! YAY!!!! :dance:


----------



## Deethehippy

FTale said:


> Hey, I just started AF!!! YAY!!!! :dance:

Glad you now know where you are. :)
I’m only on 100mg of COQ10 and I think you can go upto 600mg but I read it depends on the quality of the stuff you buy as to how well it works. Mine is ‘easy absorbed’ or something and definitely has made a difference for me.


----------



## Bevziibubble

@FTale fingers crossed for this cycle :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I have no symptoms, bfn and now I've started spotting at 11dpo again. I think it's safe to say I'm not pregnant and any faint i was seeing was an evap. X


----------



## LuvallmyH

xMissxZoiex said:


> I have no symptoms, bfn and now I've started spotting at 11dpo again. I think it's safe to say I'm not pregnant and any faint i was seeing was an evap. X

:hugs: I’m sorry.


----------



## tbfromlv

Do you think my progression and lines are ok for 15 dpo? I’m a little paranoid!


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's definitely darker!


----------



## LuvallmyH

tbfromlv said:


> Do you think my progression and lines are ok for 15 dpo? I’m a little paranoid!
> 
> View attachment 1087811

Gorgeous lines!


----------



## Deethehippy

tbfromlv said:


> Do you think my progression and lines are ok for 15 dpo? I’m a little paranoid!
> 
> View attachment 1087811

Looks good to me!


----------



## JessaBear36

tbfromlv said:


> Do you think my progression and lines are ok for 15 dpo? I’m a little paranoid!
> 
> View attachment 1087811

They look great. Congrats


----------



## tbfromlv

Thanks ladies. I just wasn’t sure if by 15dpo the line should be as dark as control.


----------



## salamander91

tbfromlv said:


> Do you think my progression and lines are ok for 15 dpo? I’m a little paranoid!
> 
> View attachment 1087811

Looking good! :)


----------



## salamander91

So I called and got my ferritin results and it turns out my iron levels are normal :shrug: it's my mcv which was slightly low from my full blood count apparently which means my red blood cells are slightly smaller than they should be. I literally have no idea what that means so I'm going to talk to a doctor on Monday.

I also got a letter for my gynae app today which is the 6th Oct. I'm surprised it came so quick.


----------



## Bevziibubble

salamander91 said:


> So I called and got my ferritin results and it turns out my iron levels are normal :shrug: it's my mcv which was slightly low from my full blood count apparently which means my red blood cells are slightly smaller than they should be. I literally have no idea what that means so I'm going to talk to a doctor on Monday.
> 
> I also got a letter for my gynae app today which is the 6th Oct. I'm surprised it came so quick.

 I hope that you get some answers soon about what it means


----------



## Mum_of_twins

Af


tbfromlv said:


> Do you think my progression and lines are ok for 15 dpo? I’m a little paranoid!
> 
> View attachment 1087811

It’s definitely darker.


----------



## Bump288

LuvallmyH said:


> 5dpo for me :coffee:
> I am going to really wait and hold out until Monday, 9dpo. I’m starting to feel really drained at this point. Sometimes it’s hard to keep positive.

Our cycles seem to alway align. I’m around 7 dpo ... after the chaos of last cycle I decided not to do ovulation testing. I took a wondfo this morning ‍♀️ I swear I see something but they are pretty bad with shadows so I’m not trusting it lol


----------



## LuvallmyH

Bump288 said:


> Our cycles seem to alway align. I’m around 7 dpo ... after the chaos of last cycle I decided not to do ovulation testing. I took a wondfo this morning ‍♀️ I swear I see something but they are pretty bad with shadows so I’m not trusting it lol

Ooooo! How exciting! I ordered some Wondfo for this cycle. I’m 6dpo today. Really proud of myself for not testing. I’m hoping I hold out all weekend. Good luck & im looking forward to seeing pics!


----------



## Bump288

LuvallmyH said:


> Ooooo! How exciting! I ordered some Wondfo for this cycle. I’m 6dpo today. Really proud of myself for not testing. I’m hoping I hold out all weekend. Good luck & im looking forward to seeing pics!

We really didn’t “try” this month because we are due to see a reproductive specialist on the 21st but I guess we will see lol


----------



## Alligator

TB your test looks great to me. With my daughter I didn't get a dye stealer until probably 17-18dpo on the cheapie tests! Try not to stress <3

Ftale I am taking 400 mg I think. 2 pills 200 mg each. Or maybe it's 150mg...? Either way...300-400mg an definitely noticing a difference!

OPK was darker this morning, still not as dark as the control so it's not positive but I expect it will turn today, hopefully. I'm cd12 so that makes sense for O tomorrow or Sunday! We bd this am just in case. I'll keep tracking CM too as hopefully I'll have a better idea when the EWCM goes away to confirm ovulation since I'm not temping this cycle.


----------



## JJB2

FTale said:


> @JJB2 did you test again? I missed how things are going with you sorry. HUGS

I did with a walmart cheapie and it was negative. Im thinking maybe I didnt ovulate after all. No af neither Im on on cd 27


----------



## MrsKatie

@tbfromlv my pregmates took FOREVER to get that dark. I think I was 5 weeks when test line was as dark as control. My FRERs got darker than control way before that. 
@FTale good luck this cycle!

@Deethehippy crossing my fingers for you!

@LuvallmyH can’t wait to see that first test <3
@Alligator i don’t even know how working moms do it, it’s so much! Hope the ewcm is a great sign!

@Suggerhoney How are you today?

Good luck everyone!


----------



## FTale

Deethehippy said:


> Glad you now know where you are. :)
> I’m only on 100mg of COQ10 and I think you can go upto 600mg but I read it depends on the quality of the stuff you buy as to how well it works. Mine is ‘easy absorbed’ or something and definitely has made a difference for me.

Well Im jelly! I can't swallow anymore pills. So I opted for some tussin leading up to O day. Never did it consistently before. Maybe thats the key. My ewcm always seems so thick and cloudy. Would be nice to get it clearer. I hope your temps behave. I have to do ovulation induction meds to get mine to raise.


xMissxZoiex said:


> I have no symptoms, bfn and now I've started spotting at 11dpo again. I think it's safe to say I'm not pregnant and any faint i was seeing was an evap. X

Ugh, Im sorry. Hate evaps. Give it a few more days to be sure though. You are still in implantation window. Hugs



tbfromlv said:


> Do you think my progression and lines are ok for 15 dpo? I’m a little paranoid!
> 
> View attachment 1087811

Looks good!! I can see the change in darkneaa clearly!



JJB2 said:


> I did with a walmart cheapie and it was negative. Im thinking maybe I didnt ovulate after all. No af neither Im on on cd 27

Same here on 27 then on 28 late at night AF showed up ending my misery.
I don't think I ovulated well either. Think it was just the progesterone pills hooking up my temp.

Mega hugs though. Hate going through all the ups and down then wondering if I even Od at all. Praying for a strong O for you next cycle if this one is def over. Big hugs.



MrsKatie said:


> @tbfromlv my pregmates took FOREVER to get that dark. I think I was 5 weeks when test line was as dark as control. My FRERs got darker than control way before that.
> @FTale good luck this cycle!
> 
> @Deethehippy crossing my fingers for you!
> 
> @LuvallmyH can’t wait to see that first test <3
> @Alligator i don’t even know how working moms do it, it’s so much! Hope the ewcm is a great sign!
> 
> @Suggerhoney How are you today?
> 
> Good luck everyone!

Thank you :icecream:


Afm: Posting to you all reminded me I was suppose to be calling doc office to schedule IUI stuff beforw they closed. I had 30minutes to get them ppl on the line and they love putting you on hold forever. Long story short, he is having me come in on cd14 at 11ish to look at my ovaries. And if he likes the size, I trigger that day then go back in the morning for iui.

I am worried of Oing before IUI or trigger so will bd anyway:laugh2:. Normally I O by cd 12 on my own. Clomid has me oing cd 15 or 16 ....so pushing it close.

Well, this af is still weird, passes what looked liked a mucous plug last night. A bit more of the same today and very scarce pink strips with old blood. I dont think I had much of a lining:shrug:.

Hope I can build one up in time.

Ok done blabbing :laugh2:

Hope everyone has a great weekend, FX for those testing!!

:dust:


----------



## MrsKatie

@FTale my ewcm is never, ever crystal clear. Always thick(ish) and always cloudy. It's never been a problem for me. Hope that's encouraging!

@xMissxZoiex oh hon I'm so sorry for the nasty evaps. Those are such a kick in the gut. Hugs.


----------



## Alligator

OPK is juuuust shy of positive. Maybe even positive it's so close! So, I think it is surging and I'll probably O tomorrow!


----------



## Deethehippy

Alligator said:


> OPK is juuuust shy of positive. Maybe even positive it's so close! So, I think it is surging and I'll probably O tomorrow!

Time to get busy! I hope you catch the eggie!


----------



## Alligator

Deethehippy said:


> Time to get busy! I hope you catch the eggie!

Yes! We BD this am so I feel good about timing, will try again for tomorrow morning too :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Alligator good luck! :dust:


----------



## FTale

Alligator said:


> OPK is juuuust shy of positive. Maybe even positive it's so close! So, I think it is surging and I'll probably O tomorrow!

OMG love when it finally starts to go positive!! Fx this is it! Watch out lil eggy!


----------



## JoBanana

After the bfn's on 9dpo, 10dpo and 11dpo I was very disappointed.
I got a bit depressed.
I swore I would not take another unless I was a week late.
But... I caved and bought a test.
I just didn't feel any AF cramps.
CD 36 15 dpo - BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I will post a pic in a bit. 
I am overjoyed.


----------



## JoBanana

Please tell me this is real:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Definitely!!


----------



## JoBanana

Bevziibubble said:


> Definitely!!

Is it ok that it's so light???... I am anxious about a whole host of other things now... erk


----------



## Deethehippy

JoBanana said:


> Is it ok that it's so light???... I am anxious about a whole host of other things now... erk

Congratulations! That's a lovely line and thank you for giving me hope that later BFP's do exist.


----------



## Alligator

So positive! Yay! 

ok I need input. I’ve since taken 2 more OPK (every time I pee) abs they’ve been lighter and definitely not positive. so now I’m wondering if my earlier one was positive? Or did I juuuust miss the surge? Usually my surge is much longer and I get peak/high tests for 3-4 tests before it goes back down! 
Is this a positive would you say?


----------



## FTale

@JoBanana Congrats!! That is positive. The only way to tell if everything is ok is to get betas drawn for doubling. But meanwhile [email protected] Congrats!!!


----------



## FTale

@Alligator I think you peaked already. So you should be covered for bd. That test does look positive still to me.


----------



## Alligator

FTale said:


> @Alligator I think you peaked already. So you should be covered for bd. That test does look positive still to me.

Thank you! It's my test from about 10:30am. Test at like 6:30 am was starting to peak, then this test I posted above. Tests at 1pm and again 4pm were lighter and not positive! So perhaps the peak has happened. We'll bd tomorrow morning. I noticed some small EWCM earlier, it was 'heavier' earlier in the week which is strange to me? Wouldn't it be more obvious closer to O? Either way, maybe I didn't do a good job pushing it out or finding it? haha I kind of have to brace and push a bit to notice any externally on the tp (sorry that's so tmi!)


----------



## JJB2

FTale said:


> Well Im jelly! I can't swallow anymore pills. So I opted for some tussin leading up to O day. Never did it consistently before. Maybe thats the key. My ewcm always seems so thick and cloudy. Would be nice to get it clearer. I hope your temps behave. I have to do ovulation induction meds to get mine to raise.
> 
> Ugh, Im sorry. Hate evaps. Give it a few more days to be sure though. You are still in implantation window. Hugs
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good!! I can see the change in darkneaa clearly!
> 
> 
> 
> Same here on 27 then on 28 late at night AF showed up ending my misery.
> I don't think I ovulated well either. Think it was just the progesterone pills hooking up my temp.
> 
> Mega hugs though. Hate going through all the ups and down then wondering if I even Od at all. Praying for a strong O for you next cycle if this one is def over. Big hugs.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you :icecream:
> 
> 
> Afm: Posting to you all reminded me I was suppose to be calling doc office to schedule IUI stuff beforw they closed. I had 30minutes to get them ppl on the line and they love putting you on hold forever. Long story short, he is having me come in on cd14 at 11ish to look at my ovaries. And if he likes the size, I trigger that day then go back in the morning for iui.
> 
> I am worried of Oing before IUI or trigger so will bd anyway:laugh2:. Normally I O by cd 12 on my own. Clomid has me oing cd 15 or 16 ....so pushing it close.
> 
> Well, this af is still weird, passes what looked liked a mucous plug last night. A bit more of the same today and very scarce pink strips with old blood. I dont think I had much of a lining:shrug:.
> 
> Hope I can build one up in time.
> 
> Ok done blabbing :laugh2:
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend, FX for those testing!!
> 
> :dust:

Thank you so much! Hugs for you as well FX we get our strong O next cycle!!!


----------



## Deethehippy

My EWCM tends to be heavier in the days leading up to O. Also my OPK’s only seem reliable in the mornings. I bet you have had the peak today. BD tomorrow and the next day if you can.


----------



## LuvallmyH

So I gave in and tested. :blush:
I got exactly what I get every cycle. Lines! Nothing on the Wondfo, but the pregmate has one.

I tested again with the next pee (top test.)

And both tests dry

I wonder if I ever get actual negative tests :? Anyway, I’ll be back with fmu.


----------



## tbfromlv

@FTale how many cycles have you been doing Clomid? I do know it can thin your lining but I don’t know how quickly it has that effect.

@Alligator it looks positive to me still. Maybe your peak is coming down now. It sounds like you timed it well!!

@JoBanana that looks good to me!! Congrats

@LuvallmyH that is what my tests looked like at around 7dpo. I don’t know if those were real lines at that time but they did get darker! FXd!!!


Thank you guys for reassuring me. Many losses can leave some paranoia and trauma. So of course I went and bought some FRERs.. I hope you don’t mind another test post .. I’ll stop posting but this did make me breathe a bit!


----------



## Bevziibubble

@tbfromlv great line!


----------



## Bevziibubble

JoBanana said:


> Is it ok that it's so light???... I am anxious about a whole host of other things now... erk

I think it's a good line. Fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## Bump288

LuvallmyH said:


> So I gave in and tested. :blush:
> I got exactly what I get every cycle. Lines! Nothing on the Wondfo, but the pregmate has one.
> View attachment 1087833
> View attachment 1087834
> 
> I tested again with the next pee (top test.)
> View attachment 1087835
> 
> And both tests dry
> View attachment 1087836
> 
> I wonder if I ever get actual negative tests :? Anyway, I’ll be back with fmu.

Has this been the earliest you have gotten lines ?!


----------



## LuvallmyH

Bump288 said:


> Has this been the earliest you have gotten lines ?!

Nope. I’ve gotten lines at 6dpo the past 3 cycles. They get darker and frer confirms, then they fade out by 12dpo.


----------



## Alligator

Good luck Luv!! I hope those lines darken nicely. I see them especially in that middle picture.


----------



## Alligator

I’ve just gotten this now before bed! Gosh my surge seems to come and then go again, this is darker than the one earlier day I posted and definitely positive! So I guess O tomorrow still possible but Premom is now predicting Sunday! I guess we’ll bd all weekend hahaha


----------



## Babydaydream

:witch: AF showed for me :(:( and early at that!! Wasn't supposed to be here until Tuesday but she had other plans.

On to cycle #3 we go... 

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Alligator said:


> I’ve just gotten this now before bed! Gosh my surge seems to come and then go again, this is darker than the one earlier day I posted and definitely positive! So I guess O tomorrow still possible but Premom is now predicting Sunday! I guess we’ll bd all weekend hahaha
> 
> View attachment 1087839

Yay! Good luck :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Babydaydream said:


> :witch: AF showed for me :(:( and early at that!! Wasn't supposed to be here until Tuesday but she had other plans.
> 
> On to cycle #3 we go...
> 
> Have a great day, everyone!

I'm so sorry AF arrived :( Good luck for your next cycle <3


----------



## tropicsgirl

Congrats to all the BFPs so far! And sorry to those whose AF’s arrived. 

11DPO here - I have some acne but not surprising. Ever since going off BC I’ve had acne like a teenager :?

AF is expected to arrive around sept 23. I’m being very impatient and wanting to test now. But I just don’t like testing before AF is due because I feel mentally it’s not good for me. 

So in the meantime at least I have work and kids online school to distract me. Plus my daughter is 6 and has Ben having these fits in the evening. Makes me wonder if I’m crazy to be considering another child...:shock: of course I really do want a 2nd child, but the thought of it does make me feel exhausted!


----------



## Deethehippy

So my O was confirmed for the day I thought it was so that’s good. 3DPO today and just gotta be patient.....la la la....


----------



## Bevziibubble

@tropicsgirl I hope AF stays away. 

@Deethehippy Hope the TWW goes fast for you!


----------



## tbfromlv

@Alligator yay!! Go get that egg!!

@tropicsgirl fxd af stays away!! 

@Deethehippy yes!!! You had great timing and with all that ewcm!! I have high hopes for you this cycle


----------



## Alligator

Still a surge this am (granted fmu so it’s concentrated) this may be my peak test! So O expected sometime today or tomorrow. Already bd this am and will try for tomorrow too.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Smu on top of fmu


----------



## Alligator

This am test


----------



## Alligator

LuvallmyH said:


> Smu on top of fmu
> View attachment 1087867

I see that clearly without clicking on it!


----------



## LuvallmyH

Alligator said:


> This am test
> 
> View attachment 1087868

Mine were like that this cycle. A few days of blazing positive opk!


----------



## Alligator

LuvallmyH said:


> Mine were like that this cycle. A few days of blazing positive opk!

Hopefully it means good things for both of us!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Alligator said:


> This am test
> 
> View attachment 1087868

What a strong opk! Good luck! :dust:


----------



## FTale

tbfromlv said:


> @FTale how many cycles have you been doing Clomid? I do know it can thin your lining but I don’t know how quickly it has that effect.
> 
> @Alligator it looks positive to me still. Maybe your peak is coming down now. It sounds like you timed it well!!
> 
> @JoBanana that looks good to me!! Congrats
> 
> @LuvallmyH that is what my tests looked like at around 7dpo. I don’t know if those were real lines at that time but they did get darker! FXd!!!
> 
> 
> Thank you guys for reassuring me. Many losses can leave some paranoia and trauma. So of course I went and bought some FRERs.. I hope you don’t mind another test post .. I’ll stop posting but this did make me breathe a bit!
> 
> View attachment 1087838

I haven't used Clomid in 1 to 2 years. I just did it back in hmmm...Jun or May of this year as a part of a Clomid challenge test for the RE I was seeing. My new doc is putting me on
Letrozole 7.5mg 3 - 7 with a cd14 scan to check for good follies. Then trigger that same day if there are any. And IUI 36 hours later.

This AF is weird. Its just gobs of ewcm and old blood. I can see a trace of red and pink on tp but that's it. I went ahead and started my Letrozole. I'm just going with it. :coffee: If the cycle is a bust then hopefully I get a fresh start mid October...lol

Your lines look fab btw!!!:thumbup::laugh2:


----------



## FTale

@luvallmh I am not a fan of pregmate until the lines are stupid dark. I almost bought some but saw how much confusion they caused and didn't do it. I hope your lines darken fast and stay that way. :hugs2:
Wondfo tests usually have those evap lines but when they start showing color they are legit no matter how dark. I noticed when using them for trigger they faded fast but didn't give lines with color anymore to string me along. Your wondfo looks like it only has the control line which is good.

FX!!! Keep testing !! I love watching sticks.


----------



## LuvallmyH

FTale said:


> @luvallmh I am not a fan of pregmate until the lines are stupid dark. I almost bought some but saw how much confusion they caused and didn't do it. I hope your lines darken fast and stay that way. :hugs2:
> Wondfo tests usually have those evap lines but when they start showing color they are legit no matter how dark. I noticed when using them for trigger they faded fast but didn't give lines with color anymore to string me along. Your wondfo looks like it only has the control line which is good.
> 
> FX!!! Keep testing !! I love watching sticks.

Thanks. It’s ok. I’m only 7dpo anyway so lots of time for these tests to decide what they are doing lol. I’m not counting them as anything more than shadows.


----------



## Deethehippy

3 DPO here and I have so much lotion CM I feel wet! (sorry TMI!) It has to be the COQ10 giving me so much EWCM and now post O CM, it is the only thing that I did different. I really hope this means good things for me. 

FTale - hopefully it's just a random weird AF which can sometimes happen..go with it like you say..it's all you can do and try not to worry. I really hope this cycle isn't a bust.


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Deethehippy Good sign. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## FTale

@Deethehippy Thank you. 
I must be on the wrong brand of then cause aside from this weird af my fertile cm has sucked. Lately. What brand are you taking?

OH I forgot to mention at cd3 (today) of strange goobly gob AF my opk is blazing positive. It was negative yesterday morning. Then last night bam. And this morning again.

I can get almost positive opks leading up to AF. And I did. Then they went super light. And now they are singing like its O time. Which would make sense seeing all the globs of ewcm with old blood. Totally not normal for me. However, I am enjoying *not *having a giant nasty bleed. :blush:

Guess my estrogen was high. Letrozole better spank that stuff down. I aint ready to O.:rofl:

@LuvallmyH you know if your pregmates are darker by Monday I will be like a peeonastick addict online tryin to get some after all:comp:..soooo dont need anymore tests around me after tye money I wasted this past cycle. :nope:


----------



## Deethehippy

I’m taking this one, apparently it’s very easily absorbed. It is expensive but was actually on offer when I bought it. I figure it’ll be worth the money if I actually get pregnant and I’m trying to buy less tests to compensate!


----------



## LuvallmyH

@FTale the pregmate has shown these line at 6dpo with my last 3 cycles. I went on to bfp frer, and few different brands, but all ended in CP. Pregmate have been the most sensitive ic I’ve used. I’m pretty impressed with them. However I have no experience with them with a bfn cycle.


----------



## FTale

@Deethehippy..NO WAY..I was just eyeballing that brand on amazon. Will have to go back and see if it is one that I saved for later. I got tired of looking and passed out for a nap Thank you

@LuvallmyH ahhhhhh, that makes since. You already know what a line looks like on them then. Mmmm....I'm nervous for you now. But hey we live for when we can test and know the lines are legit. :dust:


----------



## Alligator

Think I’ve had my peak OPK (taking them every time I pee hahah) as my last two are a bit lighter. But we shall see! Assume O later today or tomorrow. I haven’t even told hubby it’s ‘that time’ I’ll just have to initiate BD again tomorrow morning hah. He doesn’t seem to mind!


----------



## FTale

Alligator said:


> Think I’ve had my peak OPK (taking them every time I pee hahah) as my last two are a bit lighter. But we shall see! Assume O later today or tomorrow. I haven’t even told hubby it’s ‘that time’ I’ll just have to initiate BD again tomorrow morning hah. He doesn’t seem to mind!

ROFL....well he is enjoying himself, cant beat that. Bding can be so stressful. Fx!!


----------



## AlwaysAGodmom

Hello ladies! This is my first TWW where there is actually a chance of pregnancy 

I am only 1DPO, knowing myself I will probably test on 29 September. 

They should call it the ‘one week wait followed by one week of obsessive POAS’ in my case :rolleyes:


----------



## FTale

AlwaysAGodmom said:


> Hello ladies! This is my first TWW where there is actually a chance of pregnancy
> 
> I am only 1DPO, knowing myself I will probably test on 29 September.
> 
> They should call it the ‘one week wait followed by one week of obsessive POAS’ in my case :rolleyes:


*Welcome @AlwaysAGodmom!!*

HHAHAHAH...oh my gosh!! Yip!! We go down in a blaze of peesticks. Never really thinking there is anyway we can pee on all those sticks. Surely we will have some left over if not preggy. Nope.

Praying this first week goes by fast so you can get down to the business of testing them sticks out, you know, to see if they are working right.O:)

:dust:


----------



## AlwaysAGodmom

FTale said:


> *Welcome @AlwaysAGodmom!!*
> 
> HHAHAHAH...oh my gosh!! Yip!! We go down in a blaze of peesticks. Never really thinking there is anyway we can pee on all those sticks. Surely we will have some left over if not preggy. Nope.
> 
> Praying this first week goes by fast so you can get down to the business of testing them sticks out, you know, to see if they are working right.O:)
> 
> :dust:

Go down in a blaze of peesticks :rofl: Ain’t that the truth!

Good luck to you too! Sticky beans and baby dust all around :dust:


----------



## LuvallmyH

So I did do a frer, and my ic’s today...


----------



## tbfromlv

Welcome @AlwaysAGodmom and isn’t it the truth? I bought a 50 pack of ICs for this cycle that arrived on 7dpo. I have 4 left and I’m 16dpo. Like non stop.. and I had 4 Walmart cheapies and 3 FRERs .. 1 FRER left for tomorrow and a Walmart cheapie left. I just can’t help myself.

@LuvallmyH those are looking good!! Did you say you are 8dpo? Or 9?


----------



## LuvallmyH

I’m 


tbfromlv said:


> Welcome @AlwaysAGodmom and isn’t it the truth? I bought a 50 pack of ICs for this cycle that arrived on 7dpo. I have 4 left and I’m 16dpo. Like non stop.. and I had 4 Walmart cheapies and 3 FRERs .. 1 FRER left for tomorrow and a Walmart cheapie left. I just can’t help myself.
> 
> @LuvallmyH those are looking good!! Did you say you are 8dpo? Or 9?

Only 7dpo!


----------



## AlwaysAGodmom

tbfromlv said:


> Welcome @AlwaysAGodmom and isn’t it the truth? I bought a 50 pack of ICs for this cycle that arrived on 7dpo. I have 4 left and I’m 16dpo. Like non stop.. and I had 4 Walmart cheapies and 3 FRERs .. 1 FRER left for tomorrow and a Walmart cheapie left. I just can’t help myself.
> 
> @LuvallmyH those are looking good!! Did you say you are 8dpo? Or 9?

You sound just like me! I’m always like oops how have I gone through my whole IC stash... just like to keep testing in case my body has changed its mind :shrug: Fingers crossed for your FRER tomorrow!!

@LuvallmyH I can see the vfl on the bottom FRER- so good for 7DPO. I hope that line progresses nicely for you. Have you any symptoms?


----------



## LuvallmyH

AlwaysAGodmom said:


> You sound just like me! I’m always like oops how have I gone through my whole IC stash... just like to keep testing in case my body has changed its mind :shrug: Fingers crossed for your FRER tomorrow!!
> 
> @LuvallmyH I can see the vfl on the bottom FRER- so good for 7DPO. I hope that line progresses nicely for you. Have you any symptoms?

Actually I do! I’m starving but my stomachs hurts and I’m super bloated. Very crabby and short of patience. Tired too. Also gobs & gobs of cm. 
I’m an obsessive tester too lol. Can’t help myself. Once I start testing it’s with every pee. Once I start testing and see lines, well all bets are off. I go through tests like they are nothing! I buy them in 100’s now :dohh: Good luck!


----------



## tropicsgirl

Well, looks like AF has arrived 2 days early. I guess I shouldn’t be surprised..I’m really starting to get worried something is wrong with me. It’s been 8 months. I think it might have to do with all the weight I gained these past 2 years. I know it took us over a year to conceive DD so I’m still hopeful. But sometimes it just feels too much. I’m hoping to try to get my mind off it somehow this week - maybe go pear and apple picking!


----------



## Bevziibubble

AlwaysAGodmom said:


> Hello ladies! This is my first TWW where there is actually a chance of pregnancy
> 
> I am only 1DPO, knowing myself I will probably test on 29 September.
> 
> They should call it the ‘one week wait followed by one week of obsessive POAS’ in my case :rolleyes:

 Good luck!! :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

@tropicsgirl I'm so sorry AF arrived :(


----------



## Deethehippy

Hi Alwaysagodmum :hi: lots of us are obsessive pee on a stickers on here so you are in good company..can’t wait to see your tests!

So sorry for AF tropicsgirl. Wishing next cycle is the one.

Nothing much to report from me at 4 DPO except very gassy! TMI!
Can I ask a personal question? I will anyway :haha: Do you think it’s ok to BD in the TWW?. This always troubles me...I mean technically it ought to be allright but with me being older and everything being a bit more hit and miss..do you think it should be avoided? Can it affect implantation?


----------



## AlwaysAGodmom

@LuvallmyH are they usual for you? Sounds promising!

@tropicsgirl I’m sorry the witch got you :sad1:

@Deethehippy Thank you! I can’t imagine it could do any harm, if anything maybe it would help the blood rushing down there to usher the little egg along to your uterus faster? 

afm, I don’t know how I’m going to be patient. I tried to distract myself today waking the puppy and even cooked an elaborate dinner to take up some time, but I just keep wishing the time away so I can find out if we caught the egg!


----------



## Bevziibubble

@AlwaysAGodmom I hope you can stay distracted and busy!


----------



## LuvallmyH

So I think this is my bfp...
8dpo fmu

Let’s hope it’s a sticky. [-o&lt;
Last night is on bottom, fmu top


----------



## Bevziibubble

Looks like it!! :dance:


----------



## tdog

LuvallmyH said:


> So I think this is my bfp...
> 8dpo fmu
> View attachment 1087915
> View attachment 1087916
> 
> Let’s hope it’s a sticky. [-o&lt;
> Last night is on bottom, fmu top
> View attachment 1087918

Looks like it is lovely I so hope it is :wohoo: xx


----------



## Alligator

Looks great, Luv! Fx it gets darker for you!!! 

another positive OPK this am! Going on 2 days now. But it’s not as dark as my peak. So assuming O today. I think it was maybe last night? I’ll check Cm later today to see if it’s gone creamy which will tell the tale! Bd this am just in case O is today!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay! FX!


----------



## tbfromlv

@tropicsgirl so sorry about AF! :hugs:

@Deethehippy I read on pubmed that sex during the implantation window yielded less positive results than those who abstained. I think it had more to do with uterine contractions displacing or dislodging embryo trying to implant. But at 4dpo you’re not in that window yet! It also hasn’t been “proven” but the data was suggesting it.

@LuvallmyH congrats! FXd this is a sticky one!

@Alligator yay! Hope you get your temp rise tomorrow!

afm, my FRER today looks backwards (in a good way!) dark test line and lighter control line!


----------



## LuvallmyH

I did a frer with 3mu...

It’s darker already!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies sorry ive been away I got a bit down because we haven't been able to try this cycle.
Im 10dpo and just waiting for AF which shud be here by Saturday:coffee:

Not had any symptoms at all this cycle. No sore boobs no nothing so I know now when I'm not pregnant I definitely do not get any symptoms.
Im starting to think that I had a another chemical last cycle becsue I had sore boobs and neasea from 8 to 11dpo.
I guess I'll never know but its weird how I got symptoms and all the times I've not been pregnant including this cycle and we haven't even tried ive had no symptoms at all.

Just waiting for a October testing thread to be put up and I will join that.
I feel like I dont really belong here because we havent tried.

I had my second blooftest done on Friday and now I just have to wait for results. It takes 2 weeks:hissy:

@LuvallmyH
I just see ure post and tests on another thread and im so sorry but I was sat outside when looking at ure tests and cud only see lines on the pregmate but not the Frer.
But I just went inside to have a good look at ure Frer and I can see a vvv faint line.
Its so good u can get lines so early. I never get a sniff of a line b4 10dpo.
Im keeping everything crossed that this is it for you hon.


Sorry to all those that :af: got.

Good luck to those still testing.
Hopfully we all get our :bfp: s soon.

The results to my first bloodtest said No further action.
Not sure what that means. Maybe it means that those blood results were normol?
Now just got to wait for the second results.
I asked the nurse what happens if the tests come back completely normol and if I wud need a scan or anything and she said it will be up to the doctor.
Im hoping all my chemicals were just a patch of bad luck and im praying with all my heart that the next time I fall (if I do fall again) it is a viable healthy pregnancy and healthy take home baby. Thats all I want.
I don't care about gender or anything. I just want to be pregnant with a healthy baby.
Lord please let this happen[-o&lt;


----------



## Suggerhoney

This cycle has dragged and dragged i just can't wait for it to be over so we can get back to trying.


----------



## JessaBear36

LuvallmyH said:


> @FTale the pregmate has shown these line at 6dpo with my last 3 cycles. I went on to bfp frer, and few different brands, but all ended in CP. Pregmate have been the most sensitive ic I’ve used. I’m pretty impressed with them. However I have no experience with them with a bfn cycle.

They have been the same for me last 2 cycles while pregnant too. I also got faint lines at 6dpo with them. Had other brands confirm after, that were pos. 
I've taken 1 after loss and no lines what so ever. I trust pregmate brand and really like them. Work good for me. 

Good luck Luv♡♡


----------



## Suggerhoney

JessaBear36 said:


> They have been the same for me last 2 cycles while pregnant too. I also got faint lines at 6dpo with them. Had other brands confirm after, that were pos.
> I've taken 1 after loss and no lines what so ever. I trust pregmate brand and really like them. Work good for me.
> 
> Good luck Luv♡♡

Im so glad to hear this because a lady on here had false positives with pregmate. She dipped one in water and it gave a good pink positive. Quite dark. 
I was worrying because I've ordered some pregmate myself. I payed nearly 40 quid for them because they are coming from the US and I was so worried I had waisted my money.
They shud be here on Saturday.
Im definitely not pregnant this cycle as we haven't tried and im due AF Saturday but will do one to make sure my batch doesn't give any false positives.
The reviews were excellent and ive been drawn to these tests for ages now and just thought oh what the hell ill order some.
They have taken ages to arrive. I ordered back in August but ive just checked and they are due to arrive this Saturday. I always test out ICs when I know im not pregnant just to make sure they don't give of shadows or anything.
Hope ive ordered a good batch I felt so sorry for that poor lady on here.

How are u doing hon?


----------



## JessaBear36

Suggerhoney said:


> Im so glad to hear this because a lady on here had false positives with pregmate. She dipped one in water and it gave and got a good pink positive.
> I was worrying because I've ordered some pregmate myself. I payed nearly 40 quid for them because they are coming from the US and I was so worried I had waisted my money.
> They shud be here on Saturday.
> Im definitely not pregnant this cycle as we haven't tried and im due AF Saturday but will do one to make sure my batch doesn't give any false positives.
> The reviews were excellent and ive been drawn to these tests for ages now and just thought oh what the hell ill order some.
> They have taken ages to arrive. I ordered back in August but ive just checked and they are due to arrive this Saturday. I always test out ICs when I know im not pregnant just to make sure they don't give of shadows or anything.
> Hope ive ordered a good batch I felt so sorry for that poor lady on here.
> 
> How are u doing hon?

Oh no that stinks she got a false positive with water. Missed that post.. They seem to work great for me. I'm doing good think I'm 5dpo today so waiting to test. I might start tomorrow not sure yet. I got my clinicalguard hpts ..Yay. So now I have pregmate, accumed and those to use this cycle. Love having a mix of test brands to compare .

Hope 2 weeks go by fast for u and blood work looks welll


----------



## Alligator

Hi sugger! Sometimes it’s nice to take a break but glad you’re back! I’ll join you in October! I would start it myself but it’s my busiest work month so I would feel bad if I missed a few days of check ins! 
Forgot to take my coq10 this am! Ugh! We are out so I’ll take them in an hour when we get home. I did take 1 last night in hopes it would help so that’s good lol! I’ve been taking 450mg!


----------



## Suggerhoney

JessaBear36 said:


> Oh no that stinks she got a false positive with water. Missed that post.. They seem to work great for me. I'm doing good think I'm 5dpo today so waiting to test. I might start tomorrow not sure yet. I got my clinicalguard hpts ..Yay. So now I have pregmate, accumed and those to use this cycle. Love having a mix of test brands to compare .
> 
> Hope 2 weeks go by fast for u and blood work looks welll

I cud have a look back and see if I can find it. Its shocking. The line was quite dark. 
I love having different tests. 
I've got a few different brands. I had clinical guard but used them all up now.

I still have 
Sweetyfox
Mommed
One-step
[email protected] 
One clear blue digital 
2 clear blue with the cross and 
3 Frer. 

Then on Saturday I have the pregmate 50 opks and 30 hpts to add to the collection haha. 

Good luck this cycle hon. 
I will be joining u all in October yay. 
This cycle has dragged so bad but im glad I've given my body a rest after all the chemicals. 

My first bloodtest results came back no further action needed so I take it that means it was normol.
Now just have to wait for the second results. 

I ovulated on cd 13 again this cycle which is the same as last cycle and so I think my cycles are finally back on track. 
Now just need to get pregnant and for it to stick[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Suggerhoney

Alligator said:


> Hi sugger! Sometimes it’s nice to take a break but glad you’re back! I’ll join you in October! I would start it myself but it’s my busiest work month so I would feel bad if I missed a few days of check ins!
> Forgot to take my coq10 this am! Ugh! We are out so I’ll take them in an hour when we get home. I did take 1 last night in hopes it would help so that’s good lol! I’ve been taking 450mg!


Yay will great joining u hon. 
The last 2 testing threads have been so lucky so let's hope the next few testing threads are supper lucky to.


----------



## Deethehippy

Congrats Luv..those tests look very good for 8DPO ....please stick little baby..I have everything crossed for you.


----------



## FTale

tropicsgirl said:


> Well, looks like AF has arrived 2 days early. I guess I shouldn’t be surprised..I’m really starting to get worried something is wrong with me. It’s been 8 months. I think it might have to do with all the weight I gained these past 2 years. I know it took us over a year to conceive DD so I’m still hopeful. But sometimes it just feels too much. I’m hoping to try to get my mind off it somehow this week - maybe go pear and apple picking!

Sorry the witch found you. Hope it just takes one more cycle and nothing is wrong.



Deethehippy said:


> Hi Alwaysagodmum :hi: lots of us are obsessive pee on a stickers on here so you are in good company..can’t wait to see your tests!
> 
> So sorry for AF tropicsgirl. Wishing next cycle is the one.
> 
> Nothing much to report from me at 4 DPO except very gassy! TMI!
> Can I ask a personal question? I will anyway :haha: Do you think it’s ok to BD in the TWW?. This always troubles me...I mean technically it ought to be allright but with me being older and everything being a bit more hit and miss..do you think it should be avoided? Can it affect implantation?

Go for it Dee! Dtd is ok as long as is isn't anything too rough or you know you have cervix issues. Around implantion days I personally would abstain 6 - 9 because I'm chicken like that but no doc has evet said no to dtd in tww. FX!! HUGS



AlwaysAGodmom said:


> @LuvallmyH are they usual for you? Sounds promising!
> 
> @tropicsgirl I’m sorry the witch got you :sad1:
> 
> @Deethehippy Thank you! I can’t imagine it could do any harm, if anything maybe it would help the blood rushing down there to usher the little egg along to your uterus faster?
> 
> afm, I don’t know how I’m going to be patient. I tried to distract myself today waking the puppy and even cooked an elaborate dinner to take up some time, but I just keep wishing the time away so I can find out if we caught the egg!

HAHAHA...baking! I do the same! I've got loads of home made cookies and no bake oreo bricks about to distract me from this cycle..lol



LuvallmyH said:


> So I think this is my bfp...
> 8dpo fmu
> View attachment 1087915
> View attachment 1087916
> 
> Let’s hope it’s a sticky. [-o&lt;
> Last night is on bottom, fmu top
> View attachment 1087918

Heeeeyy, I see those frer lines and the pregmates. Sooooo frickin nervous for you but I'm sending you my *CONGRATS!!! *I hope this lil bibba sticks!!!!
My frers looked like that towards the end. Now they do not have anything at all. Sending you tons of sticky dust.


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Suggerhoney I'm sorry you've been feeling down :hugs:
I hope AF stays away.
Fingers crossed for you <3


----------



## FTale

@Suggerhoney HUGS sweety , good to see you. Not much longer at all.

@Alligator some times it takes a while for the LH to go down. My head is in a tiffy this morning and I can't recall if you are temping??? Either way those opks do not lie.

AFM: Ladies have a seat. I've got a story to tell. Remember how I said my af was all ewcm and old blood? Just a gob whenever I wiped. Well the night of the 17th/17dpo the night it first happened, I was thinking, 'that's straaaange'. I commented on here but didn't hear much back because I guess af can look like anything at anytime. 

But for me....nuh uh some thing was up. I did an opk and it was negative just like the day before. Still hoping I was pregnant but fat chance. So the 18th hits AF is still the same glob wiping deal. So I take an opk. Blazing positive. I take another in disbelief its the same. I tell my hubby what's been going on and he is as troubled as me. So we do an at home insemination (syringe and cup it) just in case my body is telling me that during AF I am going to ovulate. Granted its not a normal af but old blood means I'm shedding some thing. 

That same day I figure meh, my body is confused I'll take letrozole like nothing weird is goin on and keep at it till cd 7 is done and do my IUI like planned a few days later. Well the 19th hits and bam, ovulation pain all afternoon and into the evening. I was even on here posting away while going through IBS pain and O pain....such denial. So when that undeniably happening, we did another syringe in the cup deal. We don't know what is up but if my body _thinks _its ovulating, lets feed it some sperm we thought :shrug:

The real kicker is my temp dipped the day of O and raised like a champ the next day. I have not taken anymore letrozole. I can't see the point. Lets say my ovary had a huge cyst on it and it burst. I do not want to go taking a bunch of meds to further stress out my ovaries. We both agreed to wait and see if we get preggy this cycle. If not, wait for a normal period :rofl: then proceed with IUI next month.

So I am now testing on the 29th:shock:. And my jaw is open because I have never experienced anything like this before. My best guess is I messed up my last cycle by taking all kinds of herbs and triggering too soon. I will be under a doc's order this next time based off of a scan of my ovaries. My cycles have been getting shorter and shorter and that's why I was taking the herbs to try and stop what just happened.

I feel better today. Have some progesterone sticks to test level of progesterone here soon to see if I indeed had some sort of ovulation. If it is positive by 4 dpo I will take progesterone, otherwise I might just go hormone free and wait for October to ttc again.

This has been a cycle to remember :headspin:

Poll: Think it was a cyst burst? or Think it was ovulation?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bevziibubble said:


> @Suggerhoney I'm sorry you've been feeling down :hugs:
> I hope AF stays away.
> Fingers crossed for you <3


Thanks Bev. We havent tried this cycle so AF shud be here Saturday the latest and then im on a brand new cycle and we can strat trying again. 
I've a feeling I will get my BFP in October November or December just a gut feeling im gonna be due in the summer. Gonna be so hot but wud rather be pregnant than not so gonna go for it.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Thank you all for your kindness, support, & well wishes. This part is so hard. I do feel differently than I did the past few times. I’m starving all the time! Emotionally too. I don’t feel so much impending doom. I think the last few pregnancies I knew the tests just didn’t look right. So I feel a little hopeful that maybe this time everything will work out. Just gonna keep testing and hoping!
You are all such a lovely group and it makes this journey feel less lonely.


----------



## Suggerhoney

FTale said:


> @Suggerhoney HUGS sweety , good to see you. Not much longer at all.
> 
> @Alligator some times it takes a while for the LH to go down. My head is in a tiffy this morning and I can't recall if you are temping??? Either way those opks do not lie.
> 
> AFM: Ladies have a seat. I've got a story to tell. Remember how I said my af was all ewcm and old blood? Just a gob whenever I wiped. Well the night of the 17th/17dpo the night it first happened, I was thinking, 'that's straaaange'. I commented on here but didn't hear much back because I guess af can look like anything at anytime.
> 
> But for me....nuh uh some thing was up. I did an opk and it was negative just like the day before. Still hoping I was pregnant but fat chance. So the 18th hits AF is still the same glob wiping deal. So I take an opk. Blazing positive. I take another in disbelief its the same. I tell my hubby what's been going on and he is as troubled as me. So we do an at home insemination (syringe and cup it) just in case my body is telling me that during AF I am going to ovulate. Granted its not a normal af but old blood means I'm shedding some thing.
> 
> That same day I figure meh, my body is confused I'll take letrozole like nothing weird is goin on and keep at it till cd 7 is done and do my IUI like planned a few days later. Well the 19th hits and bam, ovulation pain all afternoon and into the evening. I was even on here posting away while going through IBS pain and O pain....such denial. So when that undeniably happening, we did another syringe in the cup deal. We don't know what is up but if my body _thinks _its ovulating, lets feed it some sperm we thought :shrug:
> 
> The real kicker is my temp dipped the day of O and raised like a champ the next day. I have not taken anymore letrozole. I can't see the point. Lets say my ovary had a huge cyst on it and it burst. I do not want to go taking a bunch of meds to further stress out my ovaries. We both agreed to wait and see if we get preggy this cycle. If not, wait for a normal period :rofl: then proceed with IUI next month.
> 
> So I am now testing on the 29th:shock:. And my jaw is open because I have never experienced anything like this before. My best guess is I messed up my last cycle by taking all kinds of herbs and triggering too soon. I will be under a doc's order this next time based off of a scan of my ovaries. My cycles have been getting shorter and shorter and that's why I was taking the herbs to try and stop what just happened.
> 
> I feel better today. Have some progesterone sticks to test level of progesterone here soon to see if I indeed had some sort of ovulation. If it is positive by 4 dpo I will take progesterone, otherwise I might just go hormone free and wait for October to ttc again.
> 
> This has been a cycle to remember :headspin:
> 
> Poll: Think it was a cyst burst? or Think it was ovulation?


Thanks hon. Good luck with testing. 
I should be testing around 20th October depending on when I ovulate next cycle. 
I've Ovulated on CD 13 the past 2 cycles so I expect it will be around the same time next cycle as well. 
Just want to fast forward time now and get to next cycle and trying again


----------



## Suggerhoney

LuvallmyH said:


> Thank you all for your kindness, support, & well wishes. This part is so hard. I do feel differently than I did the past few times. I’m starving all the time! Emotionally too. I don’t feel so much impending doom. I think the last few pregnancies I knew the tests just didn’t look right. So I feel a little hopeful that maybe this time everything will work out. Just gonna keep testing and hoping!
> You are all such a lovely group and it makes this journey feel less lonely.


Good luck hon. I really hope ure lines continue to get darker and darker and this one is a supper dupper healthy sticky beanie. 
If I fall in October ill be due at the beginning of July but im only aloud to go to 37/38 weeks max so will have baby in june so I cud be joining u in the June due date group. 
I do have a feeling im gonna fall in the next 3 months I just know im gonna end up with a summer due date and no dought it will be roasting lol. 
I'll have to spend the whole summer in my deep freezer hahahaha. 

Mind u here in the UK our weather is a mixed bag. We can have boiling hot weather in April and then rainy cold weather in june then back to hot again. Ours is never consistent. 
But I can bet if im due in summer it will be the hottest summer on record. No air con so not fun. 
But I desperately wanna be pregnant and even if I am due when its hot it will all be worth it. 
I think ill either be due in the summer or early autumn. 
Lets wait and see.


----------



## Deethehippy

FTale said:


> @Suggerhoney HUGS sweety , good to see you. Not much longer at all.
> 
> @Alligator some times it takes a while for the LH to go down. My head is in a tiffy this morning and I can't recall if you are temping??? Either way those opks do not lie.
> 
> AFM: Ladies have a seat. I've got a story to tell. Remember how I said my af was all ewcm and old blood? Just a gob whenever I wiped. Well the night of the 17th/17dpo the night it first happened, I was thinking, 'that's straaaange'. I commented on here but didn't hear much back because I guess af can look like anything at anytime.
> 
> But for me....nuh uh some thing was up. I did an opk and it was negative just like the day before. Still hoping I was pregnant but fat chance. So the 18th hits AF is still the same glob wiping deal. So I take an opk. Blazing positive. I take another in disbelief its the same. I tell my hubby what's been going on and he is as troubled as me. So we do an at home insemination (syringe and cup it) just in case my body is telling me that during AF I am going to ovulate. Granted its not a normal af but old blood means I'm shedding some thing.
> 
> That same day I figure meh, my body is confused I'll take letrozole like nothing weird is goin on and keep at it till cd 7 is done and do my IUI like planned a few days later. Well the 19th hits and bam, ovulation pain all afternoon and into the evening. I was even on here posting away while going through IBS pain and O pain....such denial. So when that undeniably happening, we did another syringe in the cup deal. We don't know what is up but if my body _thinks _its ovulating, lets feed it some sperm we thought :shrug:
> 
> The real kicker is my temp dipped the day of O and raised like a champ the next day. I have not taken anymore letrozole. I can't see the point. Lets say my ovary had a huge cyst on it and it burst. I do not want to go taking a bunch of meds to further stress out my ovaries. We both agreed to wait and see if we get preggy this cycle. If not, wait for a normal period :rofl: then proceed with IUI next month.
> 
> So I am now testing on the 29th:shock:. And my jaw is open because I have never experienced anything like this before. My best guess is I messed up my last cycle by taking all kinds of herbs and triggering too soon. I will be under a doc's order this next time based off of a scan of my ovaries. My cycles have been getting shorter and shorter and that's why I was taking the herbs to try and stop what just happened.
> 
> I feel better today. Have some progesterone sticks to test level of progesterone here soon to see if I indeed had some sort of ovulation. If it is positive by 4 dpo I will take progesterone, otherwise I might just go hormone free and wait for October to ttc again.
> 
> This has been a cycle to remember :headspin:
> 
> Poll: Think it was a cyst burst? or Think it was ovulation?

I would go with ovulation..don't think your body would produce several days of EWCM for any other reason. Good good luck to you! I have heard that insemination seems more successful than BD at times so I have hope for you. I hope all this weirdness makes September the winning month for you :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Suggerhoney said:


> Thanks Bev. We havent tried this cycle so AF shud be here Saturday the latest and then im on a brand new cycle and we can strat trying again.
> I've a feeling I will get my BFP in October November or December just a gut feeling im gonna be due in the summer. Gonna be so hot but wud rather be pregnant than not so gonna go for it.

 Aww fingers crossed!!


----------



## Deethehippy

I'm a right moody moo today and am having some quite obvious ovary twinges and low down twinges..FX it's a good sign and not just fibroids/cysts/endo or whatever else I could have going on in there!


----------



## tbfromlv

FTale said:


> @Suggerhoney HUGS sweety , good to see you. Not much longer at all.
> 
> @Alligator some times it takes a while for the LH to go down. My head is in a tiffy this morning and I can't recall if you are temping??? Either way those opks do not lie.
> 
> AFM: Ladies have a seat. I've got a story to tell. Remember how I said my af was all ewcm and old blood? Just a gob whenever I wiped. Well the night of the 17th/17dpo the night it first happened, I was thinking, 'that's straaaange'. I commented on here but didn't hear much back because I guess af can look like anything at anytime.
> 
> But for me....nuh uh some thing was up. I did an opk and it was negative just like the day before. Still hoping I was pregnant but fat chance. So the 18th hits AF is still the same glob wiping deal. So I take an opk. Blazing positive. I take another in disbelief its the same. I tell my hubby what's been going on and he is as troubled as me. So we do an at home insemination (syringe and cup it) just in case my body is telling me that during AF I am going to ovulate. Granted its not a normal af but old blood means I'm shedding some thing.
> 
> That same day I figure meh, my body is confused I'll take letrozole like nothing weird is goin on and keep at it till cd 7 is done and do my IUI like planned a few days later. Well the 19th hits and bam, ovulation pain all afternoon and into the evening. I was even on here posting away while going through IBS pain and O pain....such denial. So when that undeniably happening, we did another syringe in the cup deal. We don't know what is up but if my body _thinks _its ovulating, lets feed it some sperm we thought :shrug:
> 
> The real kicker is my temp dipped the day of O and raised like a champ the next day. I have not taken anymore letrozole. I can't see the point. Lets say my ovary had a huge cyst on it and it burst. I do not want to go taking a bunch of meds to further stress out my ovaries. We both agreed to wait and see if we get preggy this cycle. If not, wait for a normal period :rofl: then proceed with IUI next month.
> 
> So I am now testing on the 29th:shock:. And my jaw is open because I have never experienced anything like this before. My best guess is I messed up my last cycle by taking all kinds of herbs and triggering too soon. I will be under a doc's order this next time based off of a scan of my ovaries. My cycles have been getting shorter and shorter and that's why I was taking the herbs to try and stop what just happened.
> 
> I feel better today. Have some progesterone sticks to test level of progesterone here soon to see if I indeed had some sort of ovulation. If it is positive by 4 dpo I will take progesterone, otherwise I might just go hormone free and wait for October to ttc again.
> 
> This has been a cycle to remember :headspin:
> 
> Poll: Think it was a cyst burst? or Think it was ovulation?

Wow!! That is wild! I wonder if previously your body just failed to O? I don’t know! As far as a cyst bursting.. I don’t know if it’s different depending on the cyst but when I had that happen I was in bring-you-to-your-knees crying do-i-need-to-go-to-hospital type pain. So my vote on your poll is ovulation!


----------



## FTale

Deethehippy said:


> I would go with ovulation..don't think your body would produce several days of EWCM for any other reason. Good good luck to you! I have heard that insemination seems more successful than BD at times so I have hope for you. I hope all this weirdness makes September the winning month for you :)

:friends: Thank you so much! I know it all sounds crazy but when you get up in age things can get wonky. I'm trying not to think on it too much. Staying away from the stress monster..lol

Now what can I bake today


----------



## Bevziibubble

@FTale Have fun baking :)


----------



## FTale

tbfromlv said:


> Wow!! That is wild! I wonder if previously your body just failed to O? I don’t know! As far as a cyst bursting.. I don’t know if it’s different depending on the cyst but when I had that happen I was in bring-you-to-your-knees crying do-i-need-to-go-to-hospital type pain. So my vote on your poll is ovulation!

Ooooooo good point!! I just had my usual mittelschmertz pain. I guess cyst burst might feel like when I pass kidney stones. That junk drops you to your knees alright! Thank you for voting :hugs2:


----------



## JessaBear36

@FTale sounds like a crazy cycle. Good luck ..and what you baking?? Something yummy I'm sure!!
:cake:


----------



## FTale

Deethehippy said:


> I'm a right moody moo today and am having some quite obvious ovary twinges and low down twinges..FX it's a good sign and not just fibroids/cysts/endo or whatever else I could have going on in there!

Both ovaries twinging? Must be pumping out progesterone which is a good sign.


----------



## tropicsgirl

Thanks all. I’m probably going to be taking a break from the forum for a little while. I may still be reading it, but just feel like this month I need to focus on my mental and physical well being. I’m still going to use OPKs and keep trying, but I’m realizing that all the stressing is not good for me. Plus I have an annual physical scheduled and plan to talk to my doctor just to be sure everything looks fine. 

sorry I don’t have time to reply to everyone, but wishing everyone good luck and keep your hopes up!


----------



## LuvallmyH

tropicsgirl said:


> Thanks all. I’m probably going to be taking a break from the forum for a little while. I may still be reading it, but just feel like this month I need to focus on my mental and physical well being. I’m still going to use OPKs and keep trying, but I’m realizing that all the stressing is not good for me. Plus I have an annual physical scheduled and plan to talk to my doctor just to be sure everything looks fine.
> 
> sorry I don’t have time to reply to everyone, but wishing everyone good luck and keep your hopes up!

Been exactly where you are. Take the time you need. :hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

tropicsgirl said:


> Thanks all. I’m probably going to be taking a break from the forum for a little while. I may still be reading it, but just feel like this month I need to focus on my mental and physical well being. I’m still going to use OPKs and keep trying, but I’m realizing that all the stressing is not good for me. Plus I have an annual physical scheduled and plan to talk to my doctor just to be sure everything looks fine.
> 
> sorry I don’t have time to reply to everyone, but wishing everyone good luck and keep your hopes up!

 Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## FTale

JessaBear36 said:


> @FTale sounds like a crazy cycle. Good luck ..and what you baking?? Something yummy I'm sure!!
> :cake:

more cookies!!! This time bigger and not so crunchy. Hope you are doing ok. FX for this cycle :hugs:

@tropicsgirl :hug:

@Bevziibubble thank you!! Really want to do cheese cake but so fearing I'll mess it up or it'll be really good and I will be the only one eating it up cause my fam isn't too crazy about cheese cake...... decisions decisions. :wacko:


----------



## Suggerhoney

FTale said:


> Ooooooo good point!! I just had my usual mittelschmertz pain. I guess cyst burst might feel like when I pass kidney stones. That junk drops you to your knees alright! Thank you for voting :hugs2:


I had a overian cyst hon it didn't burst but omg it was agony. I wss doubled over in severe pain


----------



## Suggerhoney

tropicsgirl said:


> Thanks all. I’m probably going to be taking a break from the forum for a little while. I may still be reading it, but just feel like this month I need to focus on my mental and physical well being. I’m still going to use OPKs and keep trying, but I’m realizing that all the stressing is not good for me. Plus I have an annual physical scheduled and plan to talk to my doctor just to be sure everything looks fine.
> 
> sorry I don’t have time to reply to everyone, but wishing everyone good luck and keep your hopes up!


Totally understand hon. Ive took a break this cycle and even tho im bummed we didn't try it haa been nice not focusing on all things ttc. 
Not focusing on every ache and pain. 
I was planning to have a longer break but have decided to get back to it next month. 
Im really happy my body has had a good rest. I dont think the chemicals did me any good physically and emotionally. 
My cycles were all out of whack with some being very short and ovulation being way to early. 
But now my cycles have regulated and ovulation is at a normal time. 
It did me good coming away from the forum but I still popped in here and there when I wanted. 
Will miss you hon but will be here when u come back. 
Even if by some miracle I fall pregnant im gonna still pop in these testing threads to cheer everyone on.


----------



## JessaBear36

@FTale I love cookies. Yum


----------



## LuvallmyH

@FTale Our bodies do the strangest things! I’m going with O and a bfp! Got everything crossed!!!

@Suggerhoney That was very sweet of you to come back and let me know you did see it on the frer. Means the world to me! I can’t wait until you are back in the game and I get to see your lines!

I hope you don’t mind me posting more tests. I did an evening ic, it’s on top, fmu bottom. I didn’t get progression this smoothly with any of the last 3. I’m thirsty, exhausted, off & on cramps, have a funny taste in my mouth, and I can’t stop farting :haha:.


----------



## AlwaysAGodmom

@FTale wow that is so confusing! How frustrating when you just want a clear cycle so you know what is up. For what it is worth, I know when my sister had a cyst burst it was incredibly painful (like go to the hospital painful) so hopefully since it sounds like more a crampy pain it was O! Especially with all the lovely ewcm. Fingers crossed you caught it!

Can I ask a brains trust question? My app says I O’d two days ago and my temp is steadily rising over the last two days. I just took an OPK to check and even on FMU it was very very dark... and seems to be getting darker again? (Not positive yet). Is it possible I failed to O and my body is trying again, or can LH hang around? Usually after O I get no line at all on the OPK until the beginning of my next cycle. I’m hoping I did O because I’m grumpy at my OH today and just gave him a right serve for not helping clean the kitchen and I don’t think we are up for the BD :shock:


----------



## JJB2

@FTale Im really hoping it was ovulation!!!! Fx 

afm: cd29 and no signs of af ](*,)


----------



## Alligator

Sorry ladies busy Sunday! 

@FTale not temping this cycle! It is making me a lot more relaxed. Going by OPK and Cm! I think O was sometime today as I didn’t notice much Cm (but I will usually notice creamy Cm after O). Either that or yesterday. But I’ll call today O day (OPK is now negative) so I’m not tempted to test even earlier! I don’t have any cheapies in the house and I’ll wait til 6-7 dpo to order so hopefully that’ll stop me testing crazy early. I have 3 FRER (which I will save since I’ve gotten nasty lines on them for 2-3 cycles now) and a bunch of digitals! Also I think 2 blue dye tests from Walmart. 

@Deethehippy hoping those twinges are good signs!!


----------



## Deethehippy

Lol Luv ...I hope farting is a sign because I’m in the same boat on that one last few day’s :haha: Your lines are looking great.


----------



## FTale

LuvallmyH said:


> @FTale Our bodies do the strangest things! I’m going with O and a bfp! Got everything crossed!!!
> 
> @Suggerhoney That was very sweet of you to come back and let me know you did see it on the frer. Means the world to me! I can’t wait until you are back in the game and I get to see your lines!
> 
> I hope you don’t mind me posting more tests. I did an evening ic, it’s on top, fmu bottom. I didn’t get progression this smoothly with any of the last 3. I’m thirsty, exhausted, off & on cramps, have a funny taste in my mouth, and I can’t stop farting :haha:.
> View attachment 1087953

Thank you for casting your vote❤ It is for sure willy Wonka kinda situation. I hate waiting to O and just want to move straight to Oing but af and O at the same time. Guess I got what was coming to me..#-o

And please, post all the lovely sticks you want. I dont think anyone minds. Thats what our post is here for. To share in all of your journey. Wish more preggy ppl would stay. It can get lonely after getting pregnant too. And I am nosey about what its like to be pregnant any more been so long. Fx for continued progression!!!



AlwaysAGodmom said:


> @FTale wow that is so confusing! How frustrating when you just want a clear cycle so you know what is up. For what it is worth, I know when my sister had a cyst burst it was incredibly painful (like go to the hospital painful) so hopefully since it sounds like more a crampy pain it was O! Especially with all the lovely ewcm. Fingers crossed you caught it!
> 
> Can I ask a brains trust question? My app says I O’d two days ago and my temp is steadily rising over the last two days. I just took an OPK to check and even on FMU it was very very dark... and seems to be getting darker again? (Not positive yet). Is it possible I failed to O and my body is trying again, or can LH hang around? Usually after O I get no line at all on the OPK until the beginning of my next cycle. I’m hoping I did O because I’m grumpy at my OH today and just gave him a right serve for not helping clean the kitchen and I don’t think we are up for the BD :shock:

Yes, indeedy. Your opk can stay dark up to 6dpo. I do not know why but think its because if how much lh ut took to get the eggy ti release then it has to go back down. It should be lighter soon. Try testing only at noon and you might see the change. BUT if you are worried, keeo bding until you can't stand to anymore lol. Hugs Fx you did O though!!



JJB2 said:


> @FTale Im really hoping it was ovulation!!!! Fx
> 
> afm: cd29 and no signs of af ](*,)

☹ that's no good. Do you usually cramp? Drinking enough water? What is your activity level like? I know you are just done with this cycle already. And at cd 29 bet your body starts releasing soon. Just ugh...let this be the day already:flow:



Alligator said:


> Sorry ladies busy Sunday!
> 
> @FTale not temping this cycle! It is making me a lot more relaxed. Going by OPK and Cm! I think O was sometime today as I didn’t notice much Cm (but I will usually notice creamy Cm after O). Either that or yesterday. But I’ll call today O day (OPK is now negative) so I’m not tempted to test even earlier! I don’t have any cheapies in the house and I’ll wait til 6-7 dpo to order so hopefully that’ll stop me testing crazy early. I have 3 FRER (which I will save since I’ve gotten nasty lines on them for 2-3 cycles now) and a bunch of digitals! Also I think 2 blue dye tests from Walmart.
> 
> @Deethehippy hoping those twinges are good signs!!

LOVE not temping. Best sleep ever lol
Well, I have to temp now but the moment this cycle is over be it bfp or af...out the window it goes. Just want to chill for a bit.
Awesome that you are satisfied with an O date. Super comforting to be done sorting that one out I know:laugh2:.
Big hugs and FX for your tww!!


----------



## Ellybean

I’ve been fooled by an evap line. This has never happened before.


----------



## Deethehippy

Ellybean said:


> I’ve been fooled by an evap line. This has never happened before.
> 
> View attachment 1087959

Why do you think fooled? What day past ovulation are you?


----------



## Ellybean

Deethehippy said:


> Why do you think fooled? What day past ovulation are you?

i don’t know my cycle has been super wonky. Was on birth control, forgot it for a few days, had another period from the 8th-10th this month. Had a condom break the 13th. Had severe cramping on the 18th and slept most of the day. Been feeling bloated since then, no more cramping, lots of moodiness and fatigue. Both tests are from today. Faint evap looking like about 9pm, the other about 11pm yesterday (sunday). Sorry, that was a lot all at once.


----------



## Deethehippy

Ellybean said:


> i don’t know my cycle has been super wonky. Was on birth control, forgot it for a few days, had another period from the 8th-10th this month. Had a condom break the 13th. Had severe cramping on the 18th and slept most of the day. Been feeling bloated since then, no more cramping, lots of moodiness and fatigue. Both tests are from today. Faint evap looking like about 9pm, the other about 11pm yesterday (sunday). Sorry, that was a lot all at once.

Well it does sound like pregnancy could be possible. You should know if the line gets darker in the next few days. How do you feel about it? I hope you get the outcome that you want


----------



## Ellybean

Deethehippy said:


> Well it does sound like pregnancy could be possible. You should know if the line gets darker in the next few days. How do you feel about it? I hope you get the outcome that you want :)

I would cry with joy if I were pregnant. My boyfriend and I may not be 100% ready, but is anyone really?

Any recommendation on how long I should wait before testing again?


----------



## LuvallmyH

9dpo fmu. I wish there was more progression, but they are darker than yesterday. 

I’m trying to stay as positive as I can.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I think your lines see looking great :)


----------



## FTale

@LuvallmyH you are early still. Lines wont be super noticeable till 11dpo at least for me they weren't. Hugs positive thoughts!!


----------



## FTale

@Ellybean fx for some clarity soon. Hope it works out for the best.:flow:


----------



## Suggerhoney

LuvallmyH said:


> @FTale Our bodies do the strangest things! I’m going with O and a bfp! Got everything crossed!!!
> 
> @Suggerhoney That was very sweet of you to come back and let me know you did see it on the frer. Means the world to me! I can’t wait until you are back in the game and I get to see your lines!
> 
> I hope you don’t mind me posting more tests. I did an evening ic, it’s on top, fmu bottom. I didn’t get progression this smoothly with any of the last 3. I’m thirsty, exhausted, off & on cramps, have a funny taste in my mouth, and I can’t stop farting :haha:.
> View attachment 1087953

Absolutely dyeing at the can't stop farting hahahaha :rofl:

Awwww thanks hon. 
I really hope I do get a BFP eventually. 
I felt very thirsty with my son he's gonna be one on Wednesday. 
I prayed for u hon. <3


----------



## Suggerhoney

Ellybean said:


> I would cry with joy if I were pregnant. My boyfriend and I may not be 100% ready, but is anyone really?
> 
> Any recommendation on how long I should wait before testing again?

Its definitely a possibility hon. No there's never really a perfect time. 2 of mine were unplanned but very well loved. 
Good luck


----------



## Deethehippy

Luv - your FRER's do look darker on my laptop today but not sure about the IC's (although they always take longer to change) 

I can't stop burping and farting this cycle LOL It could be my IBS though and I think progesterone relaxes the intestines so not reading into it yet.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Smu after it sat for a bit!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great lines Luv!


----------



## Alligator

I see those easily, Luv! Definitely seeing some progression. Keeping everything crossed for you!

I'm 1dpo today (I think...maybe 2...calling it 1 LOL). Already had some minor sore boobs (which I didn't have last cycle when we took a break...or maybe I did and just didn't pay close enough attention?) and felt a bit nauseous this am, just fleeting moments as I ate my breakfast. Maybe I waited too long to eat? Who knows. Or I could read into the symptoms like we all do hahah. We'll see in a week or two I guess!


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Alligator Good luck for the TWW! :dust:


----------



## Bump288

Well ladies I’m sitting in the waiting room at the reproductive medicine doctors office to try to figure out why we are having reoccurring miscarriages. Keep your fingers crossed for me that we get some answers :)


----------



## LuvallmyH

@Bump288 Good luck hun :hugs:I hope younger some answers and a good plan to go forward.


----------



## FTale

@LuvallmyH lines are so much wider and darker!:wohoo:


----------



## Mum_of_twins

Hi ladies, how are u all doing today? Please has anyone use this products before? I don’t know which of them to buy and what time of the cycle I should take them. I will be needing ur tips on this products please.


Deethehippy said:


> Luv - your FRER's do look darker on my laptop today but not sure about the IC's (although they always take longer to change)
> 
> I can't stop burping and farting this cycle LOL It could be my IBS though and I think progesterone relaxes the intestines so not reading into it yet.

Same here I have being burping and farting in this cycle too. I kept googling the reason one burp and fart. I think am on the same boat with u. DH always say “ i think u got lots gas”


----------



## Mum_of_twins

Mum_of_twins said:


> Hi ladies, how are u all doing today? Please has anyone use this products before? I don’t know which of them to buy and what time of the cycle I should take them. I will be needing ur tips on this products please.
> 
> 
> Same here I have being burping and farting in this cycle too. I kept googling the reason one burp and fart. I think am on the same boat with u. DH always say “ i think u got lots gas”




Mum_of_twins said:


> Hi ladies, how are u all doing today? Please has anyone use this products before? I don’t know which of them to buy and what time of the cycle I should take them. I will be needing ur tips on this products please.
> 
> 
> Same here I have being burping and farting in this cycle too. I kept googling the reason one burp and fart. I think am on the same boat with u. DH always say “ i think u got lots gas”


----------



## Alligator

Mum_of_twins said:


> Hi ladies, how are u all doing today? Please has anyone use this products before? I don’t know which of them to buy and what time of the cycle I should take them. I will be needing ur tips on this products please.
> 
> 
> Same here I have being burping and farting in this cycle too. I kept googling the reason one burp and fart. I think am on the same boat with u. DH always say “ i think u got lots gas”

Which products?! I think you may have missed linking them!


----------



## Alligator

Mum_of_twins said:


> View attachment 1087994
> View attachment 1087995
> View attachment 1087996
> View attachment 1087997

Oh man you just posted them as I did! heheh.

I don't use any of those specific ones!


----------



## Mum_of_twins

Alligator said:


> Which products?! I think you may have missed linking them!

yes I missed it. I just posted it again. Thanks


----------



## Mum_of_twins

Alligator said:


> Oh man you just posted them as I did! heheh.
> 
> I don't use any of those specific ones!

i don’t know which is better!


----------



## Mum_of_twins

Alligator said:


> Oh man you just posted them as I did! heheh.
> 
> I don't use any of those specific ones!

is there any particular one u use?


----------



## LuvallmyH

Mum_of_twins said:


> View attachment 1087994
> View attachment 1087995
> View attachment 1087996
> View attachment 1087997

I am using the purple one! It’s made a huge difference with my ovulation date! I’ve taken it everyday for the past 2 months.


----------



## Mum_of_twins

LuvallmyH said:


> I am using the purple one! It’s made a huge difference with my ovulation date! I’ve taken it everyday for the past 2 months.

 Thanks @LuvallmyH , I will go ahead and purchase it now, I am Dpo 10, I don’t have any symptoms, I tried using some test strips it comes back :bfn: i think it wouldn’t happen again this cycle. I am on CD 26. Just want to get my self prepared for the coming cycle.


----------



## Deethehippy

I think I must be out already. 5 Dpo today and no CM at all ..I mean I’m like a dessert dry. That can’t be a good sign?


----------



## Mum_of_twins

Deethehippy said:


> I think I must be out already. 5 Dpo today and no CM at all ..I mean I’m like a dessert dry. That can’t be a good sign?

I know the feeling, but don’t give up hope is just 5 dpo. am having white think CM


----------



## Alligator

Deethehippy said:


> I think I must be out already. 5 Dpo today and no CM at all ..I mean I’m like a dessert dry. That can’t be a good sign?

I don't think so! I think it can fluctuate day to day based on so many factors. Maybe you haven't been as active (pushing the cm out more), maybe you haven't drank as much water, etc. It's so random! Don't count yourself out.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I've been taking vitamins D and folic acid for 7 months but had a weird dream about vitamins b6 and b12 so im gonna start the B vitamins when we start trying again. 
Only ever took vitamins D and folic acid with my son. He is a year old. No such luck this time buy cudnt ignore the strange dream.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I had terrible wind with my chemicals. Can't remember if I had it with my son or not.


----------



## elencor

Would you say this is positive or not yet?

@LuvallmyH amazing lines and so early! FX for you


----------



## MrsKatie

@Deethehippy remember I was convinced I was out because I was bone dry, no cm at all, it was so discouraging. But I got my bfp :) Didn’t start getting cm until we’ll after 4 weeks.

@LuvallmyH bfp for sure!!

The gas is a good sign I had it horrible the first couple weeks.


----------



## Deethehippy

MrsKatie said:


> @Deethehippy remember I was convinced I was out because I was bone dry, no cm at all, it was so discouraging. But I got my bfp :) Didn’t start getting cm until we’ll after 4 weeks.
> 
> @LuvallmyH bfp for sure!!
> 
> The gas is a good sign I had it horrible the first couple weeks.

Oh yes, I do remember that now, that has given me some renewed hope, thank you  
It's weird because I had sooo much fertile CM and now it's all just disappeared..I usually have thick yellow lotiony CM at this point. We will see.


----------



## Bevziibubble

FX for you!!


----------



## FTale

Update with proov pics so I can show my progesterone increase since ovulation this weird as heck cycle.

During my last full AF in blue on cd 5 I took a baseline proov and it was dark and neg. I took three more 1dpo, 2dpo and 5dpo. 5dpo was positive for progesterone over 5ng. This cycle at 1dpo while still with a light bleed my line is lighter than last cycle test at 1dpo. Today at 2dpo the test is the same.

And my temp is post O and I want to start progesterone suppositories but I am also wondering if I should just let this cycle play out on its own. No interference. I will probably get another flo in 12 days I suspect.

I cant imagine I will have enough of a lining to support implantation.

:shrug: Just don't know what to do really.
Btw. 2dpo today




@Mum_of_twins I don't care for that brand of ubi. I have been on it for years and no difference noticed. Heard good things about the myo and D. Worth taking. From what I know most with Pcos take it and have had lots of success. You can take both all cycle. Up to you when you want to stop.


----------



## Alligator

This cycle is so strange for you Ftale. I am also stumped. Sometimes, though, the weird ones we write off from the start end up turning out well for us, so I am crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## Alligator

Okay random question. I just went to the washroom and noticed some white CM but it was almost jelly like? Almost EWCM but not quite in texture, and white, like lotion....so strange!!! My OPKs tell me O would have already happened (I got my first positive Friday!). And it's white, not clear or opaque. But weird texture. We didnt BD this am, we needed a break LOL. I can try tomorrow for sure, and we did it yesterday so we should be covered I guess? Why is this so confusing!? It could be the coQ10 I suppose?


----------



## LuvallmyH

My cm had been so weird since I started the cq10! And an abundance of it too!


----------



## FTale

Alligator said:


> This cycle is so strange for you Ftale. I am also stumped. Sometimes, though, the weird ones we write off from the start end up turning out well for us, so I am crossing my fingers for you!

Thank you!!! I am praying so too. Because we all know if my crazy cycle gets me pregnant it is a total miracle. I realize I said last cycle but this _*IS*_ last cycle...junk never ended or did it? ](*,)lol...:beer:


@Deethehippy Dry is not bad at all. Every one implants with dif cm. I think Nixnax had dry cm and bam pregnant. Maybe she will chime in but if not her I've read countless with out cm at all or with an abundance. So you are not out by any means. Hugs


----------



## FTale

@Alligator that sounds like your cm shiftig from fertile to nonfertile. It will go scant or more creamy in the next day. After O you can even get ewcm up until 2dpo but if you are temping you will see your temps will show ovulation having taken place already.


----------



## Hevalouaddict

Just checking in, AF due Friday, feeling crampy today so I reckon it’s coming. I’m not even testing this month I’m just waiting it out ready for next month


----------



## Mum_of_twins

FTale said:


> Update with proov pics so I can show my progesterone increase since ovulation this weird as heck cycle.
> 
> During my last full AF in blue on cd 5 I took a baseline proov and it was dark and neg. I took three more 1dpo, 2dpo and 5dpo. 5dpo was positive for progesterone over 5ng. This cycle at 1dpo while still with a light bleed my line is lighter than last cycle test at 1dpo. Today at 2dpo the test is the same.
> 
> And my temp is post O and I want to start progesterone suppositories but I am also wondering if I should just let this cycle play out on its own. No interference. I will probably get another flo in 12 days I suspect.
> 
> I cant imagine I will have enough of a lining to support implantation.
> 
> :shrug: Just don't know what to do really.
> Btw. 2dpo today
> 
> View attachment 1088001
> 
> 
> 
> @Mum_of_twins I don't care for that brand of ubi. I have been on it for years and no difference noticed. Heard good things about the myo and D. Worth taking. From what I know most with Pcos take it and have had lots of success. You can take both all cycle. Up to you when you want to stop.

I read a lot of good reviews about the Myo & D. I already ordered mine. I just hope and pray that our body listens to us in the next cycle, this whole situation is really annoying and frustrating.


----------



## Bump288

Hey ladies ... so appt went really well . The doctor we met with is absolutely amazing and spent 3 hrs with us today. I’m 10 dpo but the ultrasound revealed that the lining of my uterus looks like it should if I was on my period so he thinks this may be the reason for early MCs. He has started both my husband and I on several supplements until labs come back and based on that we will know how to proceed. He said he is confident that he can get us to a happy healthy pregnancy :)


----------



## Mum_of_twins

Bump288 said:


> Hey ladies ... so appt went really well . The doctor we met with is absolutely amazing and spent 3 hrs with us today. I’m 10 dpo but the ultrasound revealed that the lining of my uterus looks like it should if I was on my period so he thinks this may be the reason for early MCs. He has started both my husband and I on several supplements until labs come back and based on that we will know how to proceed. He said he is confident that he can get us to a happy healthy pregnancy :)

That’s a fantastic news and happy for u guys. Congratulations.


----------



## FTale

Mum_of_twins said:


> I read a lot of good reviews about the Myo & D. I already ordered mine. I just hope and pray that our body listens to us in the next cycle, this whole situation is really annoying and frustrating.

You said it!!! I am ready to march forward into a cycle where we mostly have our ducks in a row. So tired of all this yahtzee.

I was on myo and d but stopped. Don't know if it was the brand or that I wasnt consistent enough.

Getting ready to get a new ubiquinol tonight.



Bump288 said:


> Hey ladies ... so appt went really well . The doctor we met with is absolutely amazing and spent 3 hrs with us today. I’m 10 dpo but the ultrasound revealed that the lining of my uterus looks like it should if I was on my period so he thinks this may be the reason for early MCs. He has started both my husband and I on several supplements until labs come back and based on that we will know how to proceed. He said he is confident that he can get us to a happy healthy pregnancy :)

WOW...who would have thought!!! That is sad that the lining was not good but soooo fantastic to know that is most likely the cause of lil beans not sticking. So happy for you to have a leg to stand on after meeting with your RE who sounds very invested in getting you all kinds preggy. What supplements did he recommend while you do the tests, if you dont mind sharing? Hugs


----------



## Deethehippy

That’s good Bump that they say they can help you to get you pregnant. It was very worthwhile going to that appointment, I’m glad you got a positive doctor and outlook.


----------



## Bump288

FTale said:


> You said it!!! I am ready to march forward into a cycle where we mostly have our ducks in a row. So tired of all this yahtzee.
> 
> I was on myo and d but stopped. Don't know if it was the brand or that I wasnt consistent enough.
> 
> Getting ready to get a new ubiquinol tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> WOW...who would have thought!!! That is sad that the lining was not good but soooo fantastic to know that is most likely the cause of lil beans not sticking. So happy for you to have a leg to stand on after meeting with your RE who sounds very invested in getting you all kinds preggy. What supplements did he recommend while you do the tests, if you dont mind sharing? Hugs

He started me on baby aspirin, folate, and omega 3 ... and my husband on omegas and coq10. We are glad that we are at least getting answers and quickly :)


----------



## FTale

@Bump288 Thank you for sharing that. I am afraid to try baby asprin because my blood clots slow. At least it did the last time I checked. I think its from all the years of being on Omega supplements. I've taken crazy amounts and I read it can thin out your blood as well as raise you blood cholesterol. BUT it depends on the type and the amount you are taking. I've calmed down my take of it and the only thing I am being sure of now is that my regular vitamin has folate over folic acid. I'm already on the Co Q10.

I can't wait to see how things change for you now that you are on a new remime. Oh, and I got my husband to start taking Wellmans, it has pretty much all that he needs for his sperm dudes in it. You can look it up on Amazon. He is actually taking it without complaining....lol Check with you doc of course. HUGS

@Hevalouaddict FX AF doesn't show and you get a bfp. HUGs


----------



## Dolly nurse

Deethehippy said:


> I think I must be out already. 5 Dpo today and no CM at all ..I mean I’m like a dessert dry. That can’t be a good sign?

With my first baby I was dry as a bone! No symptoms what so ever!


----------



## AlwaysAGodmom

So 3DPO and I can’t get yesterday’s darkish OPK out of my mind so I test again... and positive OPK. I guess I must have tried and failed to ovulate last week. Now only one BD session in my fertile window and OH is stressed about work and I don’t have high hopes for getting another cheeky one in. I feel deflated :(


----------



## FTale

@AlwaysAGodmom do you normally have dark opk past ovulation? Its my norm. By 6dpo they are def not positive anymore but still with a thick color.

Anything else that makes you think you didnt O?


----------



## AlwaysAGodmom

FTale said:


> @AlwaysAGodmom do you normally have dark opk past ovulation? Its my norm. By 6dpo they are def not positive anymore but still with a thick color.
> 
> Anything else that makes you think you didnt O?

Thank you, I hope you’re right!

I guess I was surprised last week as I didn’t *feel* like I O’d - it was a couple of days earlier than my usual and I didn’t have any cramping or anything. This morning I had lots of ewcm and I have little cramps on my LH side now. I feel better after shedding a little tear, it just felt frustrating to feel like I was trying to do everything ‘right’ based on my OPKs and tests and then I got a second positive and have to start the TWW again. A good reminder we can’t control much in this process!


----------



## Hevalouaddict

This is my September. I didn’t track OV so it’s just predicted.


----------



## Deethehippy

6 DPO and BFN. Temps are not very exciting either. Could just be early.


----------



## FTale

AlwaysAGodmom said:


> Thank you, I hope you’re right!
> 
> I guess I was surprised last week as I didn’t *feel* like I O’d - it was a couple of days earlier than my usual and I didn’t have any cramping or anything. This morning I had lots of ewcm and I have little cramps on my LH side now. I feel better after shedding a little tear, it just felt frustrating to feel like I was trying to do everything ‘right’ based on my OPKs and tests and then I got a second positive and have to start the TWW again. A good reminder we can’t control much in this process!

Oh, hugs, I almost started crying with you. It is frustrating. Hey, keep bding. It is all you can do at this point. Bding even after I suspect I already Od helps me feel like I totally covered all my fertile days...like really covered. Cant hurt and for all we know your gut instincts could be right. So just go for the hay but dont let the stress monster go for a ride on your back. I am dodging stress like a case of the cooties in elementary.....lol...not getting me. And of course keep your strength pool full of prayers to God. :hugs2:



Deethehippy said:


> 6 DPO and BFN. Temps are not very exciting either. Could just be early.
> 
> View attachment 1088022
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1088023

Fx for you Dee!!!


----------



## Deethehippy

Hevalouaddict said:


> View attachment 1088020
> This is my September. I didn’t track OV so it’s just predicted.

Will you not test at all?


----------



## FTale

Good morning or afternoon/evening, not sure where everyone is at.

I was thinking just now that I will start my progesterone supplements at 3dpo. I think my proov test is darker this morning than yesterday's but I know progesterone can fluctuate and it should peak at 7dpo. However, given my current state of , 'what just happened', I am going to treat my progesterone like a bcp. I will take it up until 14dpo then stop and wait for AF. All signs for this cycle point to the bermuda triangle sadly. I will still test on the 29th for a shot in the dark bfp but I have reverted my heart to looking at this cycle as a break. I'm sad and happy at the same time. Sad that things went so wrong this month but happy that I at least tried. Trying gives me hope. :angelnot:

:cold: And OH BOY the weather outside is getting chilly!!! I can't wait for October 1st to hit next week. I think my hubby mentioned the autumn change over happening soon. Normally I'm all depressed when it gets colder but not this year. The holiday season is upon us!! And I love me some Halloween first. You will find my front yard looking like a grave yard come Halloween. I like to save my turkey and pumpkins for Thanksgiving. Yes we are THAT family...hahahha...just give us a reason to toss up decorations and we are there!

Anyone feeling festive yet?????:happydance:


----------



## Hevalouaddict

@Deethehippy unless I’m late I’m just going to wait it out.


----------



## Deethehippy

Hevalouaddict said:


> @Deethehippy unless I’m late I’m just going to wait it out.

I hope that AF is late x


----------



## LuvallmyH

I think this is another cp. too many days of faint lines. 
10 dpo fmu


----------



## FTale

@LuvallmyH I hope not. You are so early. Maybe just a slow beta. Praying baby picks up health and starts showing you some stronger bfps. Hugs


----------



## Bevziibubble

I've got everything crossed for you Luv :hugs:


----------



## Alligator

Oh luv I am sorry. I hope it's just a slow rise. you're still early. maybe you just have residual HCG in your system at all times? Have you ever tested before O to see? I would be curious myself to do that because I think I may be like that too!

Dee still sooo early! Don't count yourself out. 6dpo is probably the first day for implantation so I wouldn't expect a positive for days yet. Temps still look good, fx!

Bump I'm glad you got some answers - while it sucks to know there was a 'problem' it sounds like there's options to fix it which is great. And t's always better to know!

AFM I'm 2-3dpo. Yesterday was a hard day and work with 7 layoffs. Covid and government budget cuts are hitting us hard (I work at a postsecondary school). They indicated more layoffs to come this week or next and I am extremely worried for my own job, just given what they said the priorities are and our other team members and what they're working on....ugh. That would obviously suck. A small part of me now hopes we didn't conceive because if I'm laid off...it will be so hard to find work while pregnant, and if I have to take my unemployment insurance now it will affect how much maternity leave i can take. I don't think I can afford an unpaid leave :( So please, if you pray, pray that I keep my job! Our finances are in a tough spot too as you all know. Ugh. So stressed! (and of course part of me still really wants a baby, so I feel so torn).


----------



## LuvallmyH

Smu unedited. Best line I’ve gotten, but not good enough. I do also wonder why I get lines like this month after month after month after month. 

Unless I’ve got something good to report I’m signing off for a bit. Best of luck to all of you!!!:dust:


----------



## Bump288

LuvallmyH said:


> Smu unedited. Best line I’ve gotten, but not good enough. I do also wonder why I get lines like this month after month after month after month.
> View attachment 1088053
> 
> Unless I’ve got something good to report I’m signing off for a bit. Best of luck to all of you!!!:dust:

How far along are you ? 10 dpo? If so I think that’s an acceptable line, and darker than your others


----------



## Bevziibubble

I can definitely see that and it's a good line for this early


----------



## LuvallmyH

Last pic. I’m sorry, but I’m such an emotional mess right now. I just wanted this time to go smoothly. I just can’t keep doing this to myself. I guess it is progressing. Today’s is the pinkest and most defined line. I’m stressing myself out.


----------



## Bump288

11dpo and I believe I see a line , but I can’t tell if it’s a vvfl or a shadow. :/ top is within the time , the second 2 are dried and the 4th is just inverted. Thanks for looking ladies


----------



## Bump288

LuvallmyH said:


> View attachment 1088064
> 
> Last pic. I’m sorry, but I’m such an emotional mess right now. I just wanted this time to go smoothly. I just can’t keep doing this to myself. I guess it is progressing. Today’s is the pinkest and most defined line. I’m stressing myself out.

Definitely darker!!! I won’t lie I struggle to see the 8 dpo and the one today is so easy to see. Take a deep breath and try to relax ( I know easier said than done), if I have learned anything what will be will be. You stressing won’t keep baby safe ❤️ I do feel like these are better than your last months test . Lots of hugs !!


----------



## LuvallmyH

I see a line on all all of them!


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Bump288 something is catching my eye :) 

@LuvallmyH got everything crossed for you hun ❤️


----------



## FTale

Alligator said:


> Oh luv I am sorry. I hope it's just a slow rise. you're still early. maybe you just have residual HCG in your system at all times? Have you ever tested before O to see? I would be curious myself to do that because I think I may be like that too!
> 
> Dee still sooo early! Don't count yourself out. 6dpo is probably the first day for implantation so I wouldn't expect a positive for days yet. Temps still look good, fx!
> 
> Bump I'm glad you got some answers - while it sucks to know there was a 'problem' it sounds like there's options to fix it which is great. And t's always better to know!
> 
> AFM I'm 2-3dpo. Yesterday was a hard day and work with 7 layoffs. Covid and government budget cuts are hitting us hard (I work at a postsecondary school). They indicated more layoffs to come this week or next and I am extremely worried for my own job, just given what they said the priorities are and our other team members and what they're working on....ugh. That would obviously suck. A small part of me now hopes we didn't conceive because if I'm laid off...it will be so hard to find work while pregnant, and if I have to take my unemployment insurance now it will affect how much maternity leave i can take. I don't think I can afford an unpaid leave :( So please, if you pray, pray that I keep my job! Our finances are in a tough spot too as you all know. Ugh. So stressed! (and of course part of me still really wants a baby, so I feel so torn).

Praying for you Alligator.


----------



## FTale

@Bump288 I see a second line. Not sure if it's solid or not but I can see it no problem. Fx the line gets stronger

@LuvallmyH your pic looks darker to me at 10dpo. Do you have more tests for the next couple of days for occurrence?? Hugs Looking good from my perspective, very hopeful for you.


----------



## MrsKatie

@FTale I am an absolute maniac for thanksgiving and Christmas. I was reading a book to my daughter this morning about a girl auditioning for the nutcracker and fought back tears the whole time, I love it so much. But also fought back tears because we won’t have that this year because of this god awful pandemic. No ballets, no big Thanksgiving or Christmas feasts or gatherings with family and friends, nothing that enriches our lives and makes the cold winter months cozy and inviting. It made me so, so sad. But you know I’ll be playing all the Christmas music the second we wake up the morning after thanksgiving, and I’ll make all my favorite thanksgiving food even though it’ll just be our little family, and I don’t know what Halloween will even look like (will the kids get to trick or treat this year?) but we’ll turn it into something.


----------



## MrsKatie

@LuvallmyH i am still hopeful for you honey <3

@Alligator this Covid insanity has gone on so long and the impact of our response to it is hurting more people than the virus at this point. we are feeling the squeeze too, DH is a bar manager and was crazy successful after working like mad to create what he did. Just - boom, gone overnight. It’s been closed since March with no way to open in sight (it’s a tiny little place with no possibility of outdoor seating). It’s all so much and feels neverending. Praying for you.


----------



## Alligator

MrsKatie said:


> @LuvallmyH i am still hopeful for you honey <3
> 
> @Alligator this Covid insanity has gone on so long and the impact of our response to it is hurting more people than the virus at this point. we are feeling the squeeze too, DH is a bar manager and was crazy successful after working like mad to create what he did. Just - boom, gone overnight. It’s been closed since March with no way to open in sight (it’s a tiny little place with no possibility of outdoor seating). It’s all so much and feels neverending. Praying for you.

I remember you mentioning that, it's so unfair for so many people. I'm so sorry! What a total nightmare.


----------



## FTale

MrsKatie said:


> @FTale I am an absolute maniac for thanksgiving and Christmas. I was reading a book to my daughter this morning about a girl auditioning for the nutcracker and fought back tears the whole time, I love it so much. But also fought back tears because we won’t have that this year because of this god awful pandemic. No ballets, no big Thanksgiving or Christmas feasts or gatherings with family and friends, nothing that enriches our lives and makes the cold winter months cozy and inviting. It made me so, so sad. But you know I’ll be playing all the Christmas music the second we wake up the morning after thanksgiving, and I’ll make all my favorite thanksgiving food even though it’ll just be our little family, and I don’t know what Halloween will even look like (will the kids get to trick or treat this year?) but we’ll turn it into something.

 Something to look forward to however we can manage it. Kids will hopefully be in costume masks so can at least run around. Not sure about getting candy from houses.:shrug: UGH. They will probably still sell candy in stores I imagine.

:hugs2: Sorry, the normal Christmas functions just wont be the same this year. Some churches will still have performances and dedications wearing masks. But not safe for those us with known or unknown weakened immune systems.

This will be an inventive season no doubt but I am still looking forward to putting the focus to anything but Covid and ttcing as both have really been pains in the bottom this year. :roll:

Hope all is going well for you? Did I miss any scans coming up?


----------



## FTale

MrsKatie said:


> @LuvallmyH i am still hopeful for you honey <3
> 
> @Alligator this Covid insanity has gone on so long and the impact of our response to it is hurting more people than the virus at this point. we are feeling the squeeze too, DH is a bar manager and was crazy successful after working like mad to create what he did. Just - boom, gone overnight. It’s been closed since March with no way to open in sight (it’s a tiny little place with no possibility of outdoor seating). It’s all so much and feels neverending. Praying for you.

:-( thats is so crushing Katie. Is there a chance of getting it going again? In any small way?


----------



## MrsKatie

@Alligator my first scan is in 3 days. I’ll be 9+6. I am excited and terrified, of course.

@FTale, unfortunately any setup that would comply with regulations would only serve to boost morale and remind people that the bar exists, but it would make either no money or cost the bar money. It’s such a frustrating and scary situation with no end in sight.


----------



## Deethehippy

MrsKatie said:


> @Alligator my first scan is in 3 days. I’ll be 9+6. I am excited and terrified, of course.
> 
> @FTale, unfortunately any setup that would comply with regulations would only serve to boost morale and remind people that the bar exists, but it would make either no money or cost the bar money. It’s such a frustrating and scary situation with no end in sight.

Is there any options for takeaway meals or anything? We musn't let this Covid defeat us!


----------



## FTale

MrsKatie said:


> @Alligator my first scan is in 3 days. I’ll be 9+6. I am excited and terrified, of course.
> 
> @FTale, unfortunately any setup that would comply with regulations would only serve to boost morale and remind people that the bar exists, but it would make either no money or cost the bar money. It’s such a frustrating and scary situation with no end in sight.

Mmmm..ok, makes sense that you have already poured over ways to get it back up again. Wish the made special sipping masks so people could get together in small bars and drink from covered beverages. But then it would be hard to conversate in masks with straws for mouth pieces. Ugh...

Well, thinking of you and praying your scan goes well no matter what stupid Covid is up to.:hug:


----------



## Bevziibubble

@MrsKatie that's so sad :(


----------



## tbfromlv

Still stalking you ladies and sending all the baby dust your way!

@LuvallmyH i hope it’s just slow rising hcg! FXd it continues to get darker. I think your lines are darkening though!

@Bump288 i see a line on all of those! Good luck!

Just an update for me; had my beta hcg come back for 18dpo at 1,474 and will get another tomorrow at 20 dpo.


----------



## Bevziibubble

@tbfromlv Great numbers! :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

LUV 
Im also hoping its just a slow rise. 
I hope its not another CP.


Hope everyone else is doing OK. Just watched the news im so scared were gonna put on lockdown again.
It makes me worry about ttc. 
I wud hate to give birth without my husband being there and have to go to scans on my own.

Been having a matalic taste in my mouth today. So strange definitely not pregnant. 

My VIP membership on Fertility Friend ran out yesterday. 
I remember purchasing that 90 days ago and I really thought I was gonna be pregnant b4 it ran out:-(

AF due Friday or Saturday so at least im finally at the end of this cycle now. 
Got my Pregmate OPKs and HPTs arriving on Saturday will definitely do one of the HPTs to see if they give any shadows or anything so then if I do get lines I'll know there for real. 

Nanna is still convinced ill be pregnant soon hmmmm. 
Tbh I do have a gut feeling its going to happen soon but tbh I didn't think it wud take this long and it has. So I'll prob be wrong and prob still be in these testing threads in January:-(
Feb will mark 1 year of ttc.


----------



## AlwaysAGodmom

Alligator said:


> Oh luv I am sorry. I hope it's just a slow rise. you're still early. maybe you just have residual HCG in your system at all times? Have you ever tested before O to see? I would be curious myself to do that because I think I may be like that too!
> 
> Dee still sooo early! Don't count yourself out. 6dpo is probably the first day for implantation so I wouldn't expect a positive for days yet. Temps still look good, fx!
> 
> Bump I'm glad you got some answers - while it sucks to know there was a 'problem' it sounds like there's options to fix it which is great. And t's always better to know!
> 
> AFM I'm 2-3dpo. Yesterday was a hard day and work with 7 layoffs. Covid and government budget cuts are hitting us hard (I work at a postsecondary school). They indicated more layoffs to come this week or next and I am extremely worried for my own job, just given what they said the priorities are and our other team members and what they're working on....ugh. That would obviously suck. A small part of me now hopes we didn't conceive because if I'm laid off...it will be so hard to find work while pregnant, and if I have to take my unemployment insurance now it will affect how much maternity leave i can take. I don't think I can afford an unpaid leave :( So please, if you pray, pray that I keep my job! Our finances are in a tough spot too as you all know. Ugh. So stressed! (and of course part of me still really wants a baby, so I feel so torn).

Fingers and toes crossed for you! I can relate to the pull to want to start a family and the difficulties the current uncertainties pose. I sometimes have a moment of panic but I know we will all get there in the long run 

@FTale thank you, your kindness means so much. I’m the only one of my friends who hasn’t had a straight line to be able to conceive NTNP (suspected PCOS, endo, problems OH has) and while they don’t mean to be, sometimes my friends can be a bit dismissive or not understand why I can get quite anxious


----------



## FTale

AlwaysAGodmom said:


> Fingers and toes crossed for you! I can relate to the pull to want to start a family and the difficulties the current uncertainties pose. I sometimes have a moment of panic but I know we will all get there in the long run
> 
> @FTale thank you, your kindness means so much. I’m the only one of my friends who hasn’t had a straight line to be able to conceive NTNP (suspected PCOS, endo, problems OH has) and while they don’t mean to be, sometimes my friends can be a bit dismissive or not understand why I can get quite anxious

Same here. I cant talk to anyone not on ttc boards because they dont get it. I will literally hear crickets if I even mention that we are still trying. Crickets then they will change the subject. 

Don't think they are being mean just dont know what to say.


----------



## Deethehippy

Sugger - I’m also worried about getting pregnant and being alone for scans etc... I think I’d rather be alone than not at all but it would be very scary. I don’t understand how you are allowed in a busy supermarket but can’t have your partner at a birth? :(

I don’t know what was wrong with me last night but I was so grumpy and irritable ...OH took the brunt of it and was accused of all sorts. All night I had restless sleep with the Lightning crotch thing..very bizarre..not noticed that before in the TWW. There’s been 4 cases of Covid at my work and they are now closed until Oct 5th. They have kept paying me a wage but I feel a bit useless not working all this time and now after just going back we are made to stay home again. I have a little jewellery business on Etsy so am going to try to get some sales from that for some pennies. So much uncertainty.
A cute thing happened though...my mum who’s been suffering during lockdown because she’s so social had just gotten a beautiful kitten..I think my parents figured with them being home alone so much it’d be a good time. She is Bengal cross and so adorable! I’m glad my mum will have something to take her mind off things and keep them company.


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Deethehippy I'm sorry you had a difficult night :hugs:

Aww cute kitten! :cat:


----------



## FTale

Deethehippy said:


> Sugger - I’m also worried about getting pregnant and being alone for scans etc... I think I’d rather be alone than not at all but it would be very scary. I don’t understand how you are allowed in a busy supermarket but can’t have your partner at a birth? :(
> 
> I don’t know what was wrong with me last night but I was so grumpy and irritable ...OH took the brunt of it and was accused of all sorts. All night I had restless sleep with the Lightning crotch thing..very bizarre..not noticed that before in the TWW. There’s been 4 cases of Covid at my work and they are now closed until Oct 5th. They have kept paying me a wage but I feel a bit useless not working all this time and now after just going back we are made to stay home again. I have a little jewellery business on Etsy so am going to try to get some sales from that for some pennies. So much uncertainty.
> A cute thing happened though...my mum who’s been suffering during lockdown because she’s so social had just gotten a beautiful kitten..I think my parents figured with them being home alone so much it’d be a good time. She is Bengal cross and so adorable! I’m glad my mum will have something to take her mind off things and keep them company.
> 
> View attachment 1088093

:hug: I hope you have a better day and that you can grab some sales on etsy. The kitty is adorable and I know your parents have their hands full lol. What is the kitty's name?


----------



## Dolly nurse

Hey ladies! today my clear blue digital read those beautiful words 1-2 pregnant! Haven’t told a soul! Except you gals! Thank you for all your kind, encouraging words. 

I fell pregnant first cycle and I honestly feel like it’s so unfair for those of you who have been trying for months or even Years to see those two lines. I can’t help but feel so guilty and I really pray and hope you all get your BFP. Sending love


----------



## tdog

Dolly nurse said:


> Hey ladies! today my clear blue digital read those beautiful words 1-2 pregnant! Haven’t told a soul! Except you gals! Thank you for all your kind, encouraging words.
> 
> I fell pregnant first cycle and I honestly feel like it’s so unfair for those of you who have been trying for months or even Years to see those two lines. I can’t help but feel so guilty and I really pray and hope you all get your BFP. Sending love
> 
> View attachment 1088097

I felt the exact same lovely I still do now it's a horrible feeling but love the words on the digi :) xx


----------



## Deethehippy

Dolly nurse said:


> Hey ladies! today my clear blue digital read those beautiful words 1-2 pregnant! Haven’t told a soul! Except you gals! Thank you for all your kind, encouraging words.
> 
> I fell pregnant first cycle and I honestly feel like it’s so unfair for those of you who have been trying for months or even Years to see those two lines. I can’t help but feel so guilty and I really pray and hope you all get your BFP. Sending love
> 
> View attachment 1088097

Please don’t feel guilty..enjoy every moment, we will all get there. Huge congratulations to you!


----------



## Deethehippy

Today’s test At 7DPO is BFN. Temps have stayed flat.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Still chance yet :hugs:


----------



## elencor

@Deethehippy ohh cutest kitten ever.

2dpo today, I'll try not to test until 10dpo but it's gonna be difficult!
My grandma died 3 days ago. It was not expected at all and it's been difficult on all of us.
It would be beautiful to have a baby concieved almost to the minute she died... It'd made me sad that she won't meet the baby though


----------



## Deethehippy

elencor said:


> @Deethehippy ohh cutest kitten ever.
> 
> 2dpo today, I'll try not to test until 10dpo but it's gonna be difficult!
> My grandma died 3 days ago. It was not expected at all and it's been difficult on all of us.
> It would be beautiful to have a baby concieved almost to the minute she died... It'd made me sad that she won't meet the baby though

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss :hugs: That would be a nice time to get your BFP.


----------



## Bevziibubble

@elencor I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## FTale

@Dolly nurse *CONGRATS!! HH9!! *


----------



## FTale

@elencor So sorry for the sudden loss of your grandma. :sad1:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Dolly nurse said:


> Hey ladies! today my clear blue digital read those beautiful words 1-2 pregnant! Haven’t told a soul! Except you gals! Thank you for all your kind, encouraging words.
> 
> I fell pregnant first cycle and I honestly feel like it’s so unfair for those of you who have been trying for months or even Years to see those two lines. I can’t help but feel so guilty and I really pray and hope you all get your BFP. Sending love
> 
> View attachment 1088097


Congratulations on the digi!


----------



## Alligator

Dee I'm sorry you had a rough night! I also feel that way sometimes, just irritable for no reason and hubby gets the brunt. Last night I was watching a show and he came in half way through asking a million questions and I was just like...shush! I'm trying to watch! So annoying. I got more annoyed that is probably reasonable though hehe.

3dpo today (maybe 4 but I think 3). Some breast tinglyness which is strange and I usually only get when I'm pregnant but it's so early. Also feeling tired which could just be stress or whatever else. Resting heart rate increasing which confirms O for me as well, it usually starts to fall a day or two before AF so we'll see what happens. When I was pregnant with my now 2yo it didn't drop and kept increasing (obviously!)

I have to say, I feel like I can't trust my gut anymore so maybe take this with a grain of salt, but I feel like I am pregnant, just given a potentially layoff and financial issues...like, of course we would get pregnant on a cycle when it's really NOT a good time :( I just can't help but feel that in my gut for some reason and I don't know what to hope for! I did make a budget for October in case I get laid off (with unemployment pay) and it would involve many cuts but we would be okay, assuming hubbby's work stays okay and he isn't laid off again (he was in the fall). We will just have to cross that bridge when we come to it!

I hope to hear sometime this week about the layoff and I'll keep you ladies posted <3


----------



## FTale

@ Alligator hope your gut is right and also that neither of you get laid off.<3


----------



## Dolly nurse

Deethehippy said:


> Today’s test At 7DPO is BFN. Temps have stayed flat.
> 
> View attachment 1088100
> View attachment 1088101

I had an absolute BFN 7dpo with my girls and this pregnancy-like no shadow or line what so ever! Then 8dpo a line. With my son I got a BFP 12dpo! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Congratulations @Dolly nurse


----------



## Alligator

Dee I meant to comment earlier, I think you’re just too early! Loads of time for that BFP!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed for no lay offs at work @Alligator


----------



## Deethehippy

Today at 8 DPO I have low down tummy twinges and my CM has come back! Quite a bit of lotion CM this morning! Also temp went up to the highest it’s been on 8dpo since I started charting (only been couple months though)
Unfortunately test was BFN. I never get early lines but it’s still disappointing to see nothing.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Still very early yet hun, don't lose hope <3


----------



## Deethehippy

Bevziibubble said:


> Still very early yet hun, don't lose hope <3

Thank you  My boobs don't hurt at all which is weird because usually even on a BFN cycle I always have boob pains in the TWW. Just have to be patient.


----------



## Deethehippy

For the last two days I have felt so sick and nauseous before lunch..you know that feeling of being so hungry you think you may vomit? I have had to nibble corn tortillas to curb it whilst getting my lunch ready and also I always feel hungry! I have had a headache both days so could be that but certainly unusual for me...I have an iron stomach and never gag or get nausea usually.


----------



## Bevziibubble

That is a good symptom, albeit not pleasant. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Alligator

All good signs Dee! Keeping my fingers crossed for a line in the coming days. Still super early. With my daughter I didn't get a line until evening 10dpo! <3

I am 4dpo and having cramping which I've now had almost every single cycle I've been TTC...so strange. It's too early for anything so must just be some weird thing my body does. Lots of lotion'y CM yesterday (it's only just before 8am today so I'll report back later what today brings).

I think I am going to be laid off in about an hour :( I'll let you ladies know for sure.


----------



## Deethehippy

Alligator said:


> All good signs Dee! Keeping my fingers crossed for a line in the coming days. Still super early. With my daughter I didn't get a line until evening 10dpo! <3
> 
> I am 4dpo and having cramping which I've now had almost every single cycle I've been TTC...so strange. It's too early for anything so must just be some weird thing my body does. Lots of lotion'y CM yesterday (it's only just before 8am today so I'll report back later what today brings).
> 
> I think I am going to be laid off in about an hour :( I'll let you ladies know for sure.

Oh no, I really hope that that isn't the case! Yes, do keep us informed.

(I always seem to get cramps around 6dpo every cycle so maybe it's to do with hormones levels a few days after O or something?


----------



## Bump288

Hey ladies so as some of you may remember I posted pregmate tests a few days ago, I did another one today and I feel like the line is more noticeable but still very very faint and the other brands are giving me bfn so I think it might just be the tests .... let me know what you think . Top 2 pics are from the other day (10 dpo I think ) top is within the time frame and bottom is dried and the last tests are from today all in the time frame. Thanks for looking


----------



## Deethehippy

Bump288 said:


> Hey ladies so as some of you may remember I posted pregmate tests a few days ago, I did another one today and I feel like the line is more noticeable but still very very faint and the other brands are giving me bfn so I think it might just be the tests .... let me know what you think . Top 2 pics are from the other day (10 dpo I think ) top is within the time frame and bottom is dried and the last tests are from today all in the time frame. Thanks for looking
> 
> View attachment 1088171
> View attachment 1088172
> View attachment 1088173
> View attachment 1088174
> View attachment 1088175

I can see those lines! even on my laptop which is usually not as good at showing lines. Good luck that they get darker!


----------



## Bump288

Sorry for the obsessive posting ... but I dipped a test in water to be sure it wasn’t like a shadow or something ... here is the test dried with the one dipped in water


----------



## Alligator

Ladies I've been laid off :( Gutted and this is just the worst news possible.


----------



## Deethehippy

Bump288 said:


> Sorry for the obsessive posting ... but I dipped a test in water to be sure it wasn’t like a shadow or something ... here is the test dried with the one dipped in water
> 
> View attachment 1088176
> View attachment 1088177

The water one is the bottom one?


----------



## Deethehippy

Alligator said:


> Ladies I've been laid off :( Gutted and this is just the worst news possible.

I'm so sorry to hear this news. Will you be ok financially? What a worrying time for you :hugs:


----------



## Bump288

Deethehippy said:


> The water one is the bottom one?

Yes


----------



## Ellybean

I’m about 7dpo and am having light cramping. This is unusual for me; I usually cramp around 12-14dpo. I am super fatigued, like sleeping 12 hours a day and still needing naps sometimes. I’m getting random nausea spells. The big thing is my sense of smell is through the roof. I smelled an old salmon package in the trash can and gagged.... GAGGED! That hasn’t happened before. I took a test this morning and it’s negative. Any idea what test may be more accurate for a BFP ASAP???


----------



## Bevziibubble

Alligator said:


> Ladies I've been laid off :( Gutted and this is just the worst news possible.

 I'm so sorry :( Praying you find something else soon :hugs:


----------



## JessaBear36

Bump288 said:


> 11dpo and I believe I see a line , but I can’t tell if it’s a vvfl or a shadow. :/ top is within the time , the second 2 are dried and the 4th is just inverted. Thanks for looking ladies
> 
> View attachment 1088065
> View attachment 1088066
> View attachment 1088067
> View attachment 1088068

I see something faint good luck


----------



## Deethehippy

Bump288 said:


> Yes

Then there is definitely a line on the top one


----------



## JessaBear36

Bump288 said:


> Sorry for the obsessive posting ... but I dipped a test in water to be sure it wasn’t like a shadow or something ... here is the test dried with the one dipped in water
> 
> View attachment 1088176
> View attachment 1088177

I see a line on the top test . GL


----------



## salamander91

Bump288 said:


> Sorry for the obsessive posting ... but I dipped a test in water to be sure it wasn’t like a shadow or something ... here is the test dried with the one dipped in water
> 
> View attachment 1088176
> View attachment 1088177

Water one looks neg. Fx lines get darker x


----------



## salamander91

Alligator said:


> Ladies I've been laid off :( Gutted and this is just the worst news possible.

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Bump288 said:


> Sorry for the obsessive posting ... but I dipped a test in water to be sure it wasn’t like a shadow or something ... here is the test dried with the one dipped in water
> 
> View attachment 1088176
> View attachment 1088177

 FX for you :dust:


----------



## Alligator

Dee, I don't know. I will work out my two weeks notice and apply for employment insurance. It's not even 50% of what I make. We will make a lot of cuts, my parents are helping us out which I've never been more thankful for. I think we will be okay, but my husband's job is slow in the winter. So we will have to see. We have to pull our kiddo from daycare which breaks my heart, she loves it :(


----------



## Deethehippy

Alligator said:


> Dee, I don't know. I will work out my two weeks notice and apply for employment insurance. It's not even 50% of what I make. We will make a lot of cuts, my parents are helping us out which I've never been more thankful for. I think we will be okay, but my husband's job is slow in the winter. So we will have to see. We have to pull our kiddo from daycare which breaks my heart, she loves it :(

I'm really sorry this is happening to you..I really am. I hope you can find a way to cope money wise. We are struggling a bit ourselves at the moment..it's very stressful and it doesn't help that there is no end in sight. Don't worry about being pregnant...there is never an 'ideal' time to get a BFP and whenever it happens you will find a way to get by.


----------



## Alligator

Thanks everyone...I'm sure it'll be fine eventually. I've been crying off and on all day, what a terrible day :(


----------



## FTale

Alligator said:


> Ladies I've been laid off :( Gutted and this is just the worst news possible.

Hugs, Alligator...that is the frickin pits WHY?? JUST WHY?? I dont think people should be getting laid off or businesses closed. We are smarter and better than just giving up. We can send people to the moon for Pete's sake. Could just scream!!!

☹ Praying you find an easy job to cover whatever expenses you need until you can get back in your field again.


----------



## JJB2

Im so sorry @Alligator it really sucks


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sending u hugs @Alligator 

@Deethehippy hope u start getting lines soon ure symptoms and chart look so good. 

@Bump288 good luck hon hope they get darker.


----------



## topazicatzbet

10dpo today and I either have the start of a bfp or 2 mean evaps. 

First test was vv light I took another with the same wee (fmu) and its came up slightly darker. I also did a one step internet cheapy which was bfn.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it!!


----------



## salamander91

I see it :dance:


----------



## Deethehippy

Today at 9DPO my temp dropped a bit and all my 'symptoms' I had yesterday are all but gone..boobs feel normal. I suspect this ties in with the start of the progesterone drop ready for AF. Tested and BFN. I'm sooo disappointed and sad..I really thought we stood a decent chance with the COQ10 etc this cycle.


----------



## Bevziibubble

There is still chance hun :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

Bevziibubble said:


> There is still chance hun :hugs:

Thank you - I really hope so.


----------



## FTale

@Deethehippy hugs Dee, I'm sorry for the bfn. Even without the Coq10 you are still early. So dont count yourself out.:hugs2:

@Bump288 any more tests? Fx!!

@tropicsgirl I can see that. Not sure if evap or not but keep testing. FX it gets darker.

@Suggerhoney hey there FX as you head into a new cycle. Will be stalking you in the October thread:friends:

@Bevziibubble hope you have a fab day

@Alligator :hug:

@MrsKatie how are you? Did you have your scan? I could be way off on the scan date. Getting crazy for me at the house with work and homeschooling....and trying to keep my kitten from killing himself :grr:

Hope everyone else is doing ok as we move on into October next week. This weekend will be ultra busy for me as I will be neck deep in work, cleaning and celebrating my husband's 35th bday. I was hoping to surprise him with a bfp but instead all I got is spotting and yucky progesterone suppositories :growlmad:. 

October is suppose to be our new IUI month but I cant see myself planning anything after September's insanity. We talked and decided that when I stop progesterone to just see what my body does on nothing. No letrozole or progesterone just my usual vitamins no herbs. 

Well I have alot of cake baking to do today :cake:. You all know I bake when stressed..hahha..and now I've got multiple reasons no matter if I like them all or not.

I will check in from time (bfp stalking) but for the most part be absent this weekend. Hugs everyone!

:kiss::dust:


----------



## Bevziibubble

@FTale Thank you so much ❤️ And you! :) Enjoy the cake baking :cake:


----------



## Dolly nurse

Alligator said:


> Ladies I've been laid off :( Gutted and this is just the worst news possible.

So sorry xx


----------



## Dolly nurse

Bump288 said:


> Sorry for the obsessive posting ... but I dipped a test in water to be sure it wasn’t like a shadow or something ... here is the test dried with the one dipped in water
> 
> View attachment 1088176
> View attachment 1088177

I had lines on similar strips (my cycles are a bit wacky so I can ovulate early or late) so I dipped one in water and I swore there was a faint line. I ended up feeling like I was going to ovulate (thought I did early but mustn’t of!)and 8dpo got a BFP But used frer and digital not these. 

hope it’s a true positive for you! I’ve never experienced false positives until that one time.


----------



## Deethehippy

FTale - Thank you! and hugs to you hun..cake making is certainly a good and tasty distraction from life! I wish I could be your taster. Have a nice weekend and come back soon


----------



## Nixnax

FTale said:


> Thank you!!! I am praying so too. Because we all know if my crazy cycle gets me pregnant it is a total miracle. I realize I said last cycle but this _*IS*_ last cycle...junk never ended or did it? ](*,)lol...:beer:
> 
> 
> @Deethehippy Dry is not bad at all. Every one implants with dif cm. I think Nixnax had dry cm and bam pregnant. Maybe she will chime in but if not her I've read countless with out cm at all or with an abundance. So you are not out by any means. Hugs

Yup I have dry CM most of my cycle. I never get EWCM either. I was bone dry the whole cycle I conceived


----------



## Nixnax

Hi ladies,

Just popping into say best of luck to all of you waiting to test. 

@Alligator oh you poor thing. I really feel for you right now. I hope it all works out. 

Afm - I'm 9+2 at the moment. I've had a nasty cold and vile cough. Couldn't find out if it was covid as I couldn't get a test!! Its easing now. Aside from that I've been feeling really good, just tired.


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Nixnax I hope you're feeling better soon :hugs:


----------



## Suggerhoney

topazicatzbet said:


> 10dpo today and I either have the start of a bfp or 2 mean evaps.
> 
> First test was vv light I took another with the same wee (fmu) and its came up slightly darker. I also did a one step internet cheapy which was bfn.
> 
> View attachment 1088195

I can see


FTale said:


> @Deethehippy hugs Dee, I'm sorry for the bfn. Even without the Coq10 you are still early. So dont count yourself out.:hugs2:
> 
> @Bump288 any more tests? Fx!!
> 
> @tropicsgirl I can see that. Not sure if evap or not but keep testing. FX it gets darker.
> 
> @Suggerhoney hey there FX as you head into a new cycle. Will be stalking you in the October thread:friends:
> 
> @Bevziibubble hope you have a fab day
> 
> @Alligator :hug:
> 
> @MrsKatie how are you? Did you have your scan? I could be way off on the scan date. Getting crazy for me at the house with work and homeschooling....and trying to keep my kitten from killing himself :grr:
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok as we move on into October next week. This weekend will be ultra busy for me as I will be neck deep in work, cleaning and celebrating my husband's 35th bday. I was hoping to surprise him with a bfp but instead all I got is spotting and yucky progesterone suppositories :growlmad:.
> 
> October is suppose to be our new IUI month but I cant see myself planning anything after September's insanity. We talked and decided that when I stop progesterone to just see what my body does on nothing. No letrozole or progesterone just my usual vitamins no herbs.
> 
> Well I have alot of cake baking to do today :cake:. You all know I bake when stressed..hahha..and now I've got multiple reasons no matter if I like them all or not.
> 
> I will check in from time (bfp stalking) but for the most part be absent this weekend. Hugs everyone!
> 
> :kiss::dust:

Awww thanks hon.
Send some cake my way hahahahaha:cake:
Keeping everything crossed for u to hon<3


----------



## Suggerhoney

No sign of AF yet but hopefully she does show today instead of tommorow. My temp plumeted below cover line and thats normoly a sign im going to start bleeding but I didnt sleep well last night so not sure if that's why my temp dropped. 
Either way if it dont show today it will tommorow then its the wait for ovulation. 

I've ordered a few Frer of Amazon as they are on offer at the moment so thought why not. 
I will have 7 in total hehe.
I also have pregmate OPKs and pregnancy tests arriving tomorrow and I just checked my stash and I still have loads of sweetyfox tests hahaha 
I still have 
One step
Mommed 
[email protected] 
And clear blue left as well. 
I've got quite the stash hahaha.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Nixnax said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just popping into say best of luck to all of you waiting to test.
> 
> @Alligator oh you poor thing. I really feel for you right now. I hope it all works out.
> 
> Afm - I'm 9+2 at the moment. I've had a nasty cold and vile cough. Couldn't find out if it was covid as I couldn't get a test!! Its easing now. Aside from that I've been feeling really good, just tired.

Sorry u have had a cold hope u feel better soon.


----------



## Alligator

I’m sorry Dee! 9dpo is still so early. You aren’t out yet! Crossing fingers the temp dip is an implantation dip! 

I’m 5dpo but honestly with the layoff I’m now scared of getting a positive test. Ugh. It would be terrible timing. 

I have to pull our daughter from daycare today. Well I have to give notice, I’m working until oct 8, so she will go for 2 more weeks I guess. I’m so sad.


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Alligator I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Mum_of_twins

Myo & D-CHIRO INOSITOL finally arrived last night. But I noticed that the write up on the bottle I saw online is different from what I got! Can someone please confirm it for me? Am thinking the one I got might be fake! The first pictures is what I saw online while the second pictures is what they sent to me.


----------



## elencor

Hi! Just one quick question... I'm only 4dpo (could be 3-6) and im feeling nauseous, could it be something or is obviously not pregnancy related? I'm kind of freaking out


----------



## Deethehippy

elencor said:


> Hi! Just one quick question... I'm only 4dpo (could be 3-6) and im feeling nauseous, could it be something or is obviously not pregnancy related? I'm kind of freaking out

I've had nausea from 6DPO and I'm wondering the same thing however loads of things you read suggest women get nausea way before their BFP so you never know!


----------



## MrsKatie

@Deethehippy BFNs suck. You’re not out and I am so hopeful for you.

@Alligator oh gosh I’m so sorry for the stress. It’s such a tough time. I am beyond ready for 2021. Huge hugs.

@FTale wow thanks for remembering. Yes my first appointment was today and we had a scan, baby looks perfect, I dated myself at 9+6 and baby measures 9+6 or 10 weeks exactly. Heart rate 169. I posted a pic in the April thread.


----------



## Deethehippy

MrsKatie said:


> @Deethehippy BFNs suck. You’re not out and I am so hopeful for you.
> 
> @Alligator oh gosh I’m so sorry for the stress. It’s such a tough time. I am beyond ready for 2021. Huge hugs.
> 
> @FTale wow thanks for remembering. Yes my first appointment was today and we had a scan, baby looks perfect, I dated myself at 9+6 and baby measures 9+6 or 10 weeks exactly. Heart rate 169. I posted a pic in the April thread.

Thank you and that's great news about your scan and baby ...I love those first scans when they are tiny


----------



## elencor

Deethehippy said:


> I've had nausea from 6DPO and I'm wondering the same thing however loads of things you read suggest women get nausea way before their BFP so you never know!

Oh god good luck!


----------



## Alligator

Yay great news @MrsKatie. Love those first scans. So happy for you.


----------



## JJB2

Hi ladies! So my as you all may know my cycles have been crazy since im still breastfeeding and then I had the heartbreak with the pregmate tests. Well today I had some spotting (but we bd yesterday so that may be why) point is I decided to do opks and I got this. Could I just be about to ovulate??? Im on cd33


----------



## Alligator

Oh wow! Could be ovulation but have you done a pregnancy test?! I would do one of those too, so late in your cycle, could be pregnancy, no?


----------



## JJB2

Well I only have the faulty pregmates :rofl: and I do not trust them hahahaha 
A line its there and its pink too and within the time limit :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## tbfromlv

JJB2 said:


> Well I only have the faulty pregmates :rofl: and I do not trust them hahahaha
> A line its there and its pink too and within the time limit :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> View attachment 1088227

I didn’t ovulate until cd 39 this cycle and I got my BFP! I also used pregmates but they did eventually go dark. I didn’t have any issues with faulty lines though. GL! Maybe god some Bd And give it a few days and try a pregmate again lol


----------



## Deethehippy

Good luck JJB2 - I hope that pregmate line darkens !


----------



## JJB2

tbfromlv said:


> I didn’t ovulate until cd 39 this cycle and I got my BFP! I also used pregmates but they did eventually go dark. I didn’t have any issues with faulty lines though. GL! Maybe god some Bd And give it a few days and try a pregmate again lol

Yay! With my last pregnancy the cycle when I got pregnant was so weird too. I ovulated on cd26! And I sure will some bd going lol


----------



## JJB2

I tested with a dollar test and its a :bfn:
So I really think its ovulation


----------



## Bump288

Hey ladies quick update. That test must have been faulty because AF got me last night. So on to the next cycle :)


----------



## JJB2

Bump288 said:


> Hey ladies quick update. That test must have been faulty because AF got me last night. So on to the next cycle :)

Im sorry pregmates are horrible!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm sorry AF got you :(


----------



## Deethehippy

JJB2 said:


> Im sorry pregmates are horrible!

I’m so sorry, that’s horrible :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

I'm 10DPO today and had two BFN's. I guess that means I am out this month because I have gotten BFP's by 10DPO in the past. Absolutely gutted...I am not sure it is ever going to happen for me...perhaps I should just face facts.


----------



## Suggerhoney

So fed up. Af was supposed to be here yesterday or today and it's still not here. 
16dpo today and I always start bleeding at 15 or 16dpo. 
So frustrating I just want this cycle over so we can get to next cycle and start trying again. 
My temp went up again this morning quite a bit. 
Will take a test when they get here but I 100% I am not pregnant.
No symptoms or anything and we have been using the withdrawal method because of the bloodtests. 
Cd29 today and my cycles are 28 days:-(


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## JJB2

Suggerhoney said:


> So fed up. Af was supposed to be here yesterday or today and it's still not here.
> 16dpo today and I always start bleeding at 15 or 16dpo.
> So frustrating I just want this cycle over so we can get to next cycle and start trying again.
> My temp went up again this morning quite a bit.
> Will take a test when they get here but I 100% I am not pregnant.
> No symptoms or anything and we have been using the withdrawal method because of the bloodtests.
> Cd29 today and my cycles are 28 days:-(

The withdraw method its not 100% accurate! Take a test :test:


----------



## Suggerhoney

JJB2 said:


> The withdraw method its not 100% accurate! Take a test :test:

Haha I know I got pregnant with my dd using that method lol. We were doing it for about 15 months tho 
I tested it was BFN hon. 
Getting cramps now think she is on her way.


----------



## Hevalouaddict

Af has arrived for me, I’m on the October thread ready for tracking and testing


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hevalouaddict said:


> Af has arrived for me, I’m on the October thread ready for tracking and testing

Good luck this cycle hon.
My AF shud be here by now I was due yesterday or today but she hasn't come.
Having a few cramps low down so im hoping I start bleeding soon.
17dpo tommorow. I always start bleeding at 15 or 16dpo max.
Tested and BFN.
Just want AF to hurry up so I can start trying again next cycle.



Bump288 said:


> Hey ladies quick update. That test must have been faulty because AF got me last night. So on to the next cycle :)

Sorry hon. Im just waiting for my AF she shud of come today but nothing yet. Just want her to hurry up so I can move onto next cycle.
Good luck this cycle hon.


MrsKatie said:


> @Deethehippy BFNs suck. You’re not out and I am so hopeful for you.
> 
> @Alligator oh gosh I’m so sorry for the stress. It’s such a tough time. I am beyond ready for 2021. Huge hugs.
> 
> @FTale wow thanks for remembering. Yes my first appointment was today and we had a scan, baby looks perfect, I dated myself at 9+6 and baby measures 9+6 or 10 weeks exactly. Heart rate 169. I posted a pic in the April thread.

Congratulations Katy so glad ure scan went well. U can relax a bit now. 
If I fall pregnant I will book in a privet scan at 7 weeks and around 10 weeks.
I had a Misscarige at almost 11 weeks with my first baby so im always supper anxous in the first trimester. 
I bet ure so excited now. 
There's nothing like seeing ure baby for the first time and a nice strong HB. 
I love being pregnant so much and having a bump. 
I've missed my bump so much since having my son. 
Really hope I get my BFP soon and a healthy baby[-o&lt;


----------



## Mum_of_twins

Period was suppose to start yesterday, but still nothing yet. I decided to take a test with [email protected] home pregnancy test this evening. I can see a faint line.


----------



## MrsKatie

@Mum_of_twins, that’s not faint! Congratulations!


----------



## Mum_of_twins

MrsKatie said:


> @Mum_of_twins, that’s not faint! Congratulations!

Thanks @MrsKatie OMG really? am so elated right now. I can’t still believe it. I have been having this tender breast for 2 days now, no pains but my last pregnancy my breast was so sore that I screamed when getting out of bed.


----------



## Sara Low

Just got a positive test 3 days ago. The day I was supposed to get my period. It was the quickest most obvious 2 lines. My first pregnancy. Hoping for the best.


----------



## elmum

Mum_of_twins said:


> Period was suppose to start yesterday, but still nothing yet. I decided to take a test with [email protected] home pregnancy test this evening. I can see a faint line.
> 
> View attachment 1088279

I can see that clearly !


----------



## Mum_of_twins

elmum said:


> I can see that clearly !

@elmum i am still so surprised! about 2 days ago, I was calling some fertility clinics, I wasn’t able to make an appointment because the clinics I call don’t accept my insurance I was just waiting till Monday to call another clinic. I am so happy right now.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hevalouaddict said:


> Af has arrived for me, I’m on the October thread ready for tracking and testing

 I'm sorry AF arrived :hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Bump288 said:


> Hey ladies quick update. That test must have been faulty because AF got me last night. So on to the next cycle :)

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nixnax

@Mum_of_twins thats a really line, not faint at all. Congratulations


----------



## Deethehippy

Mum of twins - congratulations :dance: That’s a great line!

Heva - sorry about AF, wishing you a ton of luck for October.

Sara Low - congratulations, happy and healthy pregnancy.

As for me: I’m dizzy and nauseous this morning and temp is back up (although I took it an hour or so later than usual) boobs feel tender but only AF tender so doubt any of it means anything at this stage. I’m so very sad ...I really don’t see how I am going to get pregnant at my age anymore..wishing for a true miracle. :cry:


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Deethehippy You've got some good signs though. Fingers crossed :)


----------



## Mum42crazy

Hi all, I stopped coming on the test thread about 4 months ago, I had to step away, I have 4 children but after my divorce I met a man with no children he had a problem 4 years he had to freeze sperm due to a medical condition That left him with no sperm, we tried IVF in March but the two embryos didn’t stick, but he also had a sperm test just after I had started taking the protocol drug and it came back low but back at 43 I was not holding much faith, OPK every month, sex on the right days but negative every month my birthday was at the beginning of September 44 the age when it goes down hill, I didn’t buy anymore OPK the odds were against us and at 44 it was time to walk away! But I was one day late, had a bit of blood after sex on late Thursday night so I thought ok here is AF it was due on Friday, but nothing and nothing yesterday and at 3 pm on Saturday afternoon I gave in and took a test due to having a leaving party that evening and it was positive :bfp: I couldn’t believe it! 44 and pregnant, it will be a long road but never lose hope!!! Thank you to all my B&B friends who support me over the past 18 months I hope you get to hear the good news and baby dust to all


----------



## Deethehippy

Mum42crazy said:


> Hi all, I stopped coming on the test thread about 4 months ago, I had to step away, I have 4 children but after my divorce I met a man with no children he had a problem 4 years he had to freeze sperm due to a medical condition That left him with no sperm, we tried IVF in March but the two embryos didn’t stick, but he also had a sperm test just after I had started taking the protocol drug and it came back low but back at 43 I was not holding much faith, OPK every month, sex on the right days but negative every month my birthday was at the beginning of September 44 the age when it goes down hill, I didn’t buy anymore OPK the odds were against us and at 44 it was time to walk away! But I was one day late, had a bit of blood after sex on late Thursday night so I thought ok here is AF it was due on Friday, but nothing and nothing yesterday and at 3 pm on Saturday afternoon I gave in and took a test due to having a leaving party that evening and it was positive :bfp: I couldn’t believe it! 44 and pregnant, it will be a long road but never lose hope!!! Thank you to all my B&B friends who support me over the past 18 months I hope you get to hear the good news and baby dust to all

Congratulations!! I love hearing about 'older' mums getting their BFP's. Good luck with your pregnancy


----------



## Hevalouaddict

@Bevziibubble i knew it would come as I didn’t want to try straight after my chemical. Keep praying that October is my month x


----------



## Mum_of_twins

Bevziibubble said:


> :hugs::hugs:

Sorry AF arrived


----------



## Mum_of_twins

Thank u so much ladies I really appreciate. I pray for u all to get ur :bfp: Soon. Now am so scared! I just hope and pray I carry this pregnancy to terms. Am worried i don’t know what to start eating and drinking cos I don’t want to have MC again.


I tested again this morning, I am so happy... I can officially say I got my :bfp: thank u so much ladies for all ur support.:hug:


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Mum_of_twins congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hevalouaddict said:


> @Bevziibubble i knew it would come as I didn’t want to try straight after my chemical. Keep praying that October is my month x

 Hoping October is your month! :dust:


----------



## Mum_of_twins

Bevziibubble said:


> @Mum_of_twins congratulations! :happydance:

thanks @Bevziibubble.


----------



## FTale

MrsKatie said:


> @Deethehippy BFNs suck. You’re not out and I am so hopeful for you.
> 
> @Alligator oh gosh I’m so sorry for the stress. It’s such a tough time. I am beyond ready for 2021. Huge hugs.
> 
> @FTale wow thanks for remembering. Yes my first appointment was today and we had a scan, baby looks perfect, I dated myself at 9+6 and baby measures 9+6 or 10 weeks exactly. Heart rate 169. I posted a pic in the April thread.

Congrats on seeing healthy lil bub!



JJB2 said:


> I tested with a dollar test and its a :bfn:
> So I really think its ovulation
> 
> View attachment 1088230

Sorry JJB2 but fx for ovulation tus cycle. Catch that eggy.



Bump288 said:


> Hey ladies quick update. That test must have been faulty because AF got me last night. So on to the next cycle :)

:hugs2:



Deethehippy said:


> I'm 10DPO today and had two BFN's. I guess that means I am out this month because I have gotten BFP's by 10DPO in the past. Absolutely gutted...I am not sure it is ever going to happen for me...perhaps I should just face facts.
> 
> View attachment 1088238
> View attachment 1088239

Seems I was saying the same to husband last night. But miracles do happen and I say we keep our hearts open to it happening for us <3.



Hevalouaddict said:


> Af has arrived for me, I’m on the October thread ready for tracking and testing

Best wishes for next cycle:flow:



Sara Low said:


> Just got a positive test 3 days ago. The day I was supposed to get my period. It was the quickest most obvious 2 lines. My first pregnancy. Hoping for the best.

Congrats!!!! HH9 :wohoo:



Mum42crazy said:


> Hi all, I stopped coming on the test thread about 4 months ago, I had to step away, I have 4 children but after my divorce I met a man with no children he had a problem 4 years he had to freeze sperm due to a medical condition That left him with no sperm, we tried IVF in March but the two embryos didn’t stick, but he also had a sperm test just after I had started taking the protocol drug and it came back low but back at 43 I was not holding much faith, OPK every month, sex on the right days but negative every month my birthday was at the beginning of September 44 the age when it goes down hill, I didn’t buy anymore OPK the odds were against us and at 44 it was time to walk away! But I was one day late, had a bit of blood after sex on late Thursday night so I thought ok here is AF it was due on Friday, but nothing and nothing yesterday and at 3 pm on Saturday afternoon I gave in and took a test due to having a leaving party that evening and it was positive :bfp: I couldn’t believe it! 44 and pregnant, it will be a long road but never lose hope!!! Thank you to all my B&B friends who support me over the past 18 months I hope you get to hear the good news and baby dust to all

:yipee: Congrats!!! Reading stories like yours keep my hope flames fueled. HH9!!!!

@Suggerhoney I feel the same. Waiting on a good dpo to test then move on to a new cycle. I hate the progesterone suppositories I'm using and dont think I will use again. Also hoping I start bleeding at least 4 days after stopping it. Nervous it will take forever.

Hope you got yours by the time of my post. :winkwink:


----------



## Suggerhoney

17dpo and still no sign of AF and BFN I just want to cry. 
Im so scared this is going to mess with my bloodtest results :-(


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Suggerhoney I'm so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## FTale

Hugs it will let docs kniw exactly what they need to know. Hugs, it will come.


----------



## FTale

Ellybean said:


> I’m about 7dpo and am having light cramping. This is unusual for me; I usually cramp around 12-14dpo. I am super fatigued, like sleeping 12 hours a day and still needing naps sometimes. I’m getting random nausea spells. The big thing is my sense of smell is through the roof. I smelled an old salmon package in the trash can and gagged.... GAGGED! That hasn’t happened before. I took a test this morning and it’s negative. Any idea what test may be more accurate for a BFP ASAP???
> 
> View attachment 1088180

Did you test again? 7dpo is early. Hoping you did and got a bfp!! Hugs


----------



## Deethehippy

Ftale - Thank you ....I do believe in miracles because my girls were our miracle wish..I think I am now pushed to the back of the queue though for being greedy and wanting another one. I guess I'll never give up until menopause stops me in reality  Best wishes to you too..this TTC is an evil hobby at times.


----------



## FTale

Deethehippy said:


> Ftale - Thank you ....I do believe in miracles because my girls were our miracle wish..I think I am now pushed to the back of the queue though for being greedy and wanting another one. I guess I'll never give up until menopause stops me in reality :) Best wishes to you too..this TTC is an evil hobby at times.

:friends: Agree my friend.


----------



## Mum42crazy

FTale said:


> WELCOME !!!!
> 
> I figured I'd go ahead and start a testing thread for September. I am sorry if you find yourself here to ttc another month but you are not alone. Please drop a message about the day you plan to test and it will get posted with tons of babydust sprinkled on it.
> I have been ttcing for years now but I still love me some babydust!!!
> :dust:
> 
> SEPTEMBER
> 
> 3rd
> *Rebaby *
> *JessaBear36*
> 
> 5th
> *elencor (on break)*
> 
> 7th
> *monroea*
> *Cheyenne O.*
> 
> 10th
> *kksy9b *
> *Kiwiberry*
> *Becomeamum*
> *Bdid*
> 
> 11th
> *jessylou 4*
> 
> 12th
> *KatVM*
> *NennaKay*
> 
> 13th
> *tbfromlv*
> 
> 14th
> *aymz1983*
> *xMissxZoiex*
> 
> 15th
> *Ftale*
> 
> 16th
> *JJB2*
> 
> 17th
> *JoBanana *
> 
> 21st
> *LuvallmyH *
> 
> 23rd
> *tropicsgirl *
> *Dolly Nurse *
> 
> 24th
> *Deethehippy*
> 
> 26th
> *Mum_of_twins* :bfp:
> *Sara Low* :bfp:
> *Bump288*
> 
> 27th
> *Hevalouaddict*
> *Mum42crazy *​
> 28th
> 
> 29th
> *AlwaysAGodmom*
> *Ftale*
> 
> 30th
> *Alligator*
> *Rebaby *
> *topazicatzbet*
> 
> 
> 
> :dust:​

Thank you for putting me on here, waited a long time to be a BFP on here ❤️


----------



## Alligator

Hi mamas! 7dpo today. I’m ordering tests later tonight hopefully they’ll arrive tomorrow. Boobs are sore and some minor cramping off and on today. Don’t know whether to be excited or terrified. Ugh!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Alligator said:


> Hi mamas! 7dpo today. I’m ordering tests later tonight hopefully they’ll arrive tomorrow. Boobs are sore and some minor cramping off and on today. Don’t know whether to be excited or terrified. Ugh!

 Yay, good luck ❤️ :)


----------



## Deethehippy

Good luck Alligator, what will be will be, you’ll figure it out.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Cd1 ladies. AF finally arrived at 18dpo. 
My LP is normoly 16dpo max so I have no idea why my AF was late. 
I've rang my doctors surgery and explained the situation and I have a doctor calling me this afternoon.
Praying I will not need to repeat the bloodtests. 
I really dont want another month where we can't try:-(

I had the 2nd bloodtest done 10 days b4 AF instead of 7 its not that much difference so hopefully it will be OK. 

A little worried my LP is always going to be 18 days now because thats to long and can mean PCOS. 
Im now worrying about that.
I feel like I'm never going to get my rainbow. 
My LP is always 15 to 16days max so hopfully it was just a one off.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mum42crazy said:


> Thank you for putting me on here, waited a long time to be a BFP on here ❤️

Congratulations on ure :bfp: I love hearing stories like ures with a happy ending. 
Its so sad the lengths some poor womon have to go through to have a baby. 
:cry:


----------



## Nixnax

Suggerhoney said:


> Cd1 ladies. AF finally arrived at 18dpo.
> My LP is normoly 16dpo max so I have no idea why my AF was late.
> I've rang my doctors surgery and explained the situation and I have a doctor calling me this afternoon.
> Praying I will not need to repeat the bloodtests.
> I really dont want another month where we can't try:-(
> 
> I had the 2nd bloodtest done 10 days b4 AF instead of 7 its not that much difference so hopefully it will be OK.
> 
> A little worried my LP is always going to be 18 days now because thats to long and can mean PCOS.
> Im now worrying about that.
> I feel like I'm never going to get my rainbow.
> My LP is always 15 to 16days max so hopfully it was just a one off.

 Are you taking Vit B complex? That can lengthen your LP. I started using it when my LP was 10 days. It increased it to 12 days


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Suggerhoney I'm sorry AF arrived :hugs:


----------



## FTale

@Suggerhoney Oh thank heavens it finally arrived. Now it can go away soon so you can get after eggy. I have longer lp like 4 times a year and its always thw same months. I think its seasonal :huh:??

Either way, deep breath, you are back on track to ttcing again. Praying all your tests come back good.

@Alligator right there with you. I know we are wanting that bfp. Nothing is ever perfect. But if you are preggy for sure you will figure everything for baby and you to have a hh9, hugs


----------



## Deethehippy

So more BFN's this morning for me at 12 DPO, in fact I peed on all of my sticks in frustration and now I have none left! I even smashed a few open and stared at them aimlessly for ages then threw them into the bin with moody force!

Since then ironically I have had sore throbby boobs and nausea (had on and off nausea for this whole September cycle pretty much) I know realistically I am not pregnant because I would have a line by now and I'm not particularly tired (isn't tiredness a given?) but I am hating how cruel these older women PMT symptoms are!
I am absolutely not imagining these symptoms!
AF due Wednesday-Friday and of course if she doesn't show I will go buy some more tests but that would be a chance in a million I think.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry about the bfn :(


----------



## Alligator

I’m sorry dee! Those bfn lines can be so upsetting to see. Fx for you. 

8dpo and waiting for cheapie tests to arrive. I picked one day shipping so they should be here today but I checked earlier and amazon shows Wednesday for delivery! What the heck? Hopefully they don’t take that long. It’s a minor miracle I haven’t used the tests I already have (more expensive ones). I think I’m scared of the result honestly! 

Boobs sore again this am. Taking my 2yo to the doctor this morning for constipation issues she’s been having. Hopefully we get some answers. Then have a work meeting to offload some of my projects and I’m not looking forward to that! Also hoping to hear from the bank today that my debt consolidation loan is approved; once that’s done I’ll feel a lot of relief.


----------



## kksy9b

Hi all! I've been off for a couple of weeks because virtual schooling with my 1st grader and preschooler is no joke and somehow time has become a vortex :)

Just wanted to say congratulations to all of the BFPs this month- wish you all a very very happy and healthy 9 months!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies
Cd1 ladies. AF finally arrived at 18dpo.
My LP is normoly 16dpo max so I have no idea why my AF was late.

I've rang my doctors surgery and explained the situation and I have a doctor calling me this afternoon.
Praying I will not need to repeat the bloodtests.
I really dont want another month where we can't try:-(

I had the 2nd bloodtest done 10 days b4 AF instead of 7 its not that much difference so hopefully it will be OK.

A little worried my LP is always going to be 18 days now because thats to long and can mean PCOS.
Im now worrying about that.
I feel like I'm never going to get my rainbow.
My LP is always 15 to 16days max so hopfully it was just a one off.
So I spoke to the doctor and he said 10 days is fine, not only that I got my results

FSH normol
LH normol
Thyroid normol
Testosterone normol
And progesterone also normol.
They tested some other stuff as well and all results are normol and really good.

He really thinks I had a run of badluck and says even tho I had early losses the fact I got pregnant is a really good sign and he's sees no reason at all why I can't go on to have a healthy baby. 

He did say at my age the chances of misscarrying is high but really believes I will fall pregnant again and have a healthy pregnancy.

I feel so happy and relieved.
Really looking forward to ovulation now and trying again.
I do still feel a bit anxious and worried incase I have more chemicals but hopfully I won't and the next time I fall pregnant its extra sticky and healthy.
[-o&lt;:dust:


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's such a relief hun ❤️


----------



## Suggerhoney

Nixnax said:


> Are you taking Vit B complex? That can lengthen your LP. I started using it when my LP was 10 days. It increased it to 12 days

No hon im not. 
I have brought some vitamin b complex but not started them yet. 

Just had my blood results and everything is normol. 
May be it was just a one off or maybe where I was anxious about blood rest results it delayed my period. 
Not sure I will start those vitamins b complects if it will make my LP longer. 
Its always been 16 days since we started trying.


----------



## Deethehippy

I'm so pleased about your results Sugger :friends: It's fantastic that you have the go ahead to start TTC again   Hopefully your Nanna's prediction will now come true.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope this is your month ❤️


----------



## GemmaG

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies
> Cd1 ladies. AF finally arrived at 18dpo.
> My LP is normoly 16dpo max so I have no idea why my AF was late.
> 
> I've rang my doctors surgery and explained the situation and I have a doctor calling me this afternoon.
> Praying I will not need to repeat the bloodtests.
> I really dont want another month where we can't try:-(
> 
> I had the 2nd bloodtest done 10 days b4 AF instead of 7 its not that much difference so hopefully it will be OK.
> 
> A little worried my LP is always going to be 18 days now because thats to long and can mean PCOS.
> Im now worrying about that.
> I feel like I'm never going to get my rainbow.
> My LP is always 15 to 16days max so hopfully it was just a one off.
> So I spoke to the doctor and he said 10 days is fine, not only that I got my results
> 
> FSH normol
> LH normol
> Thyroid normol
> Testosterone normol
> And progesterone also normol.
> They tested some other stuff as well and all results are normol and really good.
> 
> He really thinks I had a run of badluck and says even tho I had early losses the fact I got pregnant is a really good sign and he's sees no reason at all why I can't go on to have a healthy baby.
> 
> He did say at my age the chances of misscarrying is high but really believes I will fall pregnant again and have a healthy pregnancy.
> 
> I feel so happy and relieved.
> Really looking forward to ovulation now and trying again.
> I do still feel a bit anxious and worried incase I have more chemicals but hopfully I won't and the next time I fall pregnant its extra sticky and healthy.
> [-o&lt;:dust:

Absolutely not PCOS your testosterone and LH would be high if that was an issue. Everything looks great! Normal levels across the board is a absolutely awesome. I have low FSH levels so my ovarian reserve is quite low but I got pregnant naturally. Sometimes it’s just takes longer but you’ll get there. Good luck for next month x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thanks ladies. 
Just need ovulation to get here now hehe. .


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed for O soon!


----------



## Alligator

Good luck sugger. I hope AF isn't too painful!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thanks ladies. 
Ovulation shud be around cd 13.
Only on cd1 so a little while to go yet. 
Im sure it will soon come around. 
Sending us all loads and loads of extra sticky baby dust :dust:


----------



## Mum42crazy

So just as I get my head around getting pregnant, yesterday I was a bit stressed out, I had my HCG checked and it has come back at 37 :( now as I didn’t do any OPK this month I’m not sure when I ovulated, I did have sex 4 days before the Predicted ovulation but I didn’t think it was that and had sex the day after my app said I ovulated, if I did ovulated on day 15, I would have been 4weeks and 2 days, with a 37 HCG result. 
I also had a bit of blood after sex on day 27 one day before my AF was due, was it sex? Late Implantation bleed? I am stressing out now, I haven’t call my doc yet because I want to change my gyno. And here in Italy they will ask you anyway to do the bloods, should I wait till Wednesday 48hours or Thursday 72 hours to do a new set of bloods?? Anyone else with 37 HCG and good news stories? Obviously being 44 I know the risk of miscarriage is high!


----------



## Deethehippy

Mum42crazy said:


> So just as I get my head around getting pregnant, yesterday I was a bit stressed out, I had my HCG checked and it has come back at 37 :( now as I didn’t do any OPK this month I’m not sure when I ovulated, I did have sex 4 days before the Predicted ovulation but I didn’t think it was that and had sex the day after my app said I ovulated, if I did ovulated on day 15, I would have been 4weeks and 2 days, with a 37 HCG result.
> I also had a bit of blood after sex on day 27 one day before my AF was due, was it sex? Late Implantation bleed? I am stressing out now, I haven’t call my doc yet because I want to change my gyno. And here in Italy they will ask you anyway to do the bloods, should I wait till Wednesday 48hours or Thursday 72 hours to do a new set of bloods?? Anyone else with 37 HCG and good news stories? Obviously being 44 I know the risk of miscarriage is high!

I don’t know anything about HCG bloods but I wanted to wish you luck. Sometimes you can get slow risers, I really hope it is that.


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Mum42crazy Thinking of you and hoping for the best ❤️


----------



## GemmaG

Mum42crazy said:


> So just as I get my head around getting pregnant, yesterday I was a bit stressed out, I had my HCG checked and it has come back at 37 :( now as I didn’t do any OPK this month I’m not sure when I ovulated, I did have sex 4 days before the Predicted ovulation but I didn’t think it was that and had sex the day after my app said I ovulated, if I did ovulated on day 15, I would have been 4weeks and 2 days, with a 37 HCG result.
> I also had a bit of blood after sex on day 27 one day before my AF was due, was it sex? Late Implantation bleed? I am stressing out now, I haven’t call my doc yet because I want to change my gyno. And here in Italy they will ask you anyway to do the bloods, should I wait till Wednesday 48hours or Thursday 72 hours to do a new set of bloods?? Anyone else with 37 HCG and good news stories? Obviously being 44 I know the risk of miscarriage is high!

I know it’s hard but try not to worry about your first number so much it doesn’t tell you very much. So many factors are unknown it really only counts when you have your repeat and you seeing your doubling rate. No one knows their HCg starting level so it’s so hard to know. I would need to go back and check but I know I was around the 70’s I think day 15 and in the 300’s day 18 but I was sure of my ovulation and had quite early implantation got my first positive test 9- 10dpo. My doubling rate was 33.7hrs I think. If you think of it this way. If your HCG starts at 2 and has a normal doubling rate of around 48hrs it would take a little while to get up to 37 about 8 days. Keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## GemmaG

GemmaG said:


> I know it’s hard but try not to worry about your first number so much it doesn’t tell you very much. So many factors are unknown it really only counts when you have your repeat and you seeing your doubling rate. No one knows their HCg starting level so it’s so hard to know. I would need to go back and check but I know I was around the 70’s I think day 15 and in the 300’s day 18 but I was sure of my ovulation and had quite early implantation got my first positive test 9- 10dpo. My doubling rate was 33.7hrs I think. If you think of it this way. If your HCG starts at 2 and has a normal doubling rate of around 48hrs it would take a little while to get up to 37 about 8 days. Keeping everything crossed for you x




Mum42crazy said:


> So just as I get my head around getting pregnant, yesterday I was a bit stressed out, I had my HCG checked and it has come back at 37 :( now as I didn’t do any OPK this month I’m not sure when I ovulated, I did have sex 4 days before the Predicted ovulation but I didn’t think it was that and had sex the day after my app said I ovulated, if I did ovulated on day 15, I would have been 4weeks and 2 days, with a 37 HCG result.
> I also had a bit of blood after sex on day 27 one day before my AF was due, was it sex? Late Implantation bleed? I am stressing out now, I haven’t call my doc yet because I want to change my gyno. And here in Italy they will ask you anyway to do the bloods, should I wait till Wednesday 48hours or Thursday 72 hours to do a new set of bloods?? Anyone else with 37 HCG and good news stories? Obviously being 44 I know the risk of miscarriage is high!

And 72hrs would be better in my opinion to give you a better idea, that’s what I would go for x


----------



## tbfromlv

Mum42crazy said:


> So just as I get my head around getting pregnant, yesterday I was a bit stressed out, I had my HCG checked and it has come back at 37 :( now as I didn’t do any OPK this month I’m not sure when I ovulated, I did have sex 4 days before the Predicted ovulation but I didn’t think it was that and had sex the day after my app said I ovulated, if I did ovulated on day 15, I would have been 4weeks and 2 days, with a 37 HCG result.
> I also had a bit of blood after sex on day 27 one day before my AF was due, was it sex? Late Implantation bleed? I am stressing out now, I haven’t call my doc yet because I want to change my gyno. And here in Italy they will ask you anyway to do the bloods, should I wait till Wednesday 48hours or Thursday 72 hours to do a new set of bloods?? Anyone else with 37 HCG and good news stories? Obviously being 44 I know the risk of miscarriage is high!

Definitely do 48 hours. That’s going to show you the right path it’s on. And like someone else says the first number isn’t as important as your second numbers. At this stage they should double every 48


----------



## FTale

I agree with 48hrs. Hugs So scary when we see a number we dont want but your baby has to start somewhere. Praying for the best doubling ever.<3


Afm: Officially reaching 10dpo after evening time with bfn this morning and me stopping the suppositories. Only doing oral progesterone. I will test in the morning again when my brand name tests get in but if still bfn I can stop progesterone altogether such a relief. My body needs a detox.

We have one more day of September. Thank you all for sharing your ttc journey this month. Helped so much to not be alone. Many prayers and wishes for babydust dreams to come true as we continue our journeys. See you in October ladies. Hugs

:dust:


----------



## Mum_of_twins

Mum42crazy said:


> So just as I get my head around getting pregnant, yesterday I was a bit stressed out, I had my HCG checked and it has come back at 37 :( now as I didn’t do any OPK this month I’m not sure when I ovulated, I did have sex 4 days before the Predicted ovulation but I didn’t think it was that and had sex the day after my app said I ovulated, if I did ovulated on day 15, I would have been 4weeks and 2 days, with a 37 HCG result.
> I also had a bit of blood after sex on day 27 one day before my AF was due, was it sex? Late Implantation bleed? I am stressing out now, I haven’t call my doc yet because I want to change my gyno. And here in Italy they will ask you anyway to do the bloods, should I wait till Wednesday 48hours or Thursday 72 hours to do a new set of bloods?? Anyone else with 37 HCG and good news stories? Obviously being 44 I know the risk of miscarriage is high!

HCG result came back early this morning, my HCG level is at 63 But am so worried i felt this pain in my tummy last night as if AF was about to start. I woke up this morning and pee and decided to wash off, I want surprise to have seen a little tiny blood mix with white CM. Now am scared.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I've got everything crossed for you ❤️


----------



## Mum_of_twins

Bevziibubble said:


> I've got everything crossed for you ❤️

Thanks @Bevziibubble. I have never been this scare in my entire life. I couldn’t sleep I have been awake since 4am. I don’t know what to do.


----------



## FTale

Mum_of_twins said:


> Thanks @Bevziibubble. I have never been this scare in my entire life. I couldn’t sleep I have been awake since 4am. I don’t know what to do.

Hugs, Stupid bleeding. Please dont let it still your joy. Praying lil bubba sticks sticks sticks. Any chance of progesterone suppositories? Compounded? I was on non Compounded and hated it. Prefer some from apothecary shop. Can you ask your current doc even though changing? I do not know how health care works over there but hopefully you can get in to see some one. I think at our age we are high risk and get seen quicker.


----------



## Mum_of_twins

FTale said:


> Hugs, Stupid bleeding. Please dont let it still your joy. Praying lil bubba sticks sticks sticks. Any chance of progesterone suppositories? Compounded? I was on non Compounded and hated it. Prefer some from apothecary shop. Can you ask your current doc even though changing? I do not know how health care works over there but hopefully you can get in to see some one. I think at our age we are high risk and get seen quicker.

Thanks @FTale i really appreciate all ur encouragement and support to every ladies on this forum that include me. I haven’t gotten any call from my primary care provider regarding the HCG result yet! It was the lab that sent me the result. hopefully my doc will call me this morning. Am not sure if they going to give me anything because in my previous Mc, I went to the ER When I started spotting they ran a HCG test it came back @ 35, I ask if they were going to give me anything to probably stop bleeding the doctor said NO. I saw my child rush out as blood and I wasn’t able to help or do anything about it. That happened in December up till now I still feel bad and sad about it. Maybe when I speak to my doc told I will tell her about the blood and if there’s anything they can do. But I doubt.


----------



## Deethehippy

Mum_of_twins said:


> Thanks @FTale i really appreciate all ur encouragement and support to every ladies on this forum that include me. I haven’t gotten any call from my primary care provider regarding the HCG result yet! It was the lab that sent me the result. hopefully my doc will call me this morning. Am not sure if they going to give me anything because in my previous Mc, I went to the ER When I started spotting they ran a HCG test it came back @ 35, I ask if they were going to give me anything to probably stop bleeding the doctor said NO. I saw my child rush out as blood and I wasn’t able to help or do anything about it. That happened in December up till now I still feel bad and sad about it. Maybe when I speak to my doc told I will tell her about the blood and if there’s anything they can do. But I doubt.

I had spotting with my twins...it doesn't always mean anything bad. Remember the egg is burrowing into your uterus and this can cause cramps and spots for a few days or weeks. 
Try to stay positive and just look after yourself..we can't change the outcome by worrying as hard as it is.


----------



## Mum_of_twins

Deethehippy said:


> I had spotting with my twins...it doesn't always mean anything bad. Remember the egg is burrowing into your uterus and this can cause cramps and spots for a few days or weeks.
> Try to stay positive and just look after yourself..we can't change the outcome by worrying as hard as it is.

Thanks @Deethehippy i will try and stay positive honey. Though it’s very difficult to stay positive at this time.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Mum_of_twins said:


> Thanks @Bevziibubble. I have never been this scare in my entire life. I couldn’t sleep I have been awake since 4am. I don’t know what to do.

 Aww what a worrying time hun. I hope everything goes well :hugs:


----------



## Mum_of_twins

Bevziibubble said:


> Aww what a worrying time hun. I hope everything goes well :hugs:

I really hope and pray for the best for each an everyone of us in this forum to have our healthy pregnancy soon. The stress and heartbreaks is just too much.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Mum_of_twins said:


> I really hope and pray for the best for each an everyone of us in this forum to have our healthy pregnancy soon. The stress and heartbreaks is just too much.

❤️❤️


----------



## Alligator

MumofTwins fx for you! Will be thinking of you.

9dpo and still waiting on my 'one day shipping' tests I ordered on Sunday! Amazon fail! Still anxious. Hoping to hear from the bank today regarding a consolidation loan and pretty antsy, I think once that is squared away I'll feel much better. Anxious to test and not sure if I want to see a line or not!


----------



## Mum_of_twins

Alligator said:


> MumofTwins fx for you! Will be thinking of you.
> 
> 9dpo and still waiting on my 'one day shipping' tests I ordered on Sunday! Amazon fail! Still anxious. Hoping to hear from the bank today regarding a consolidation loan and pretty antsy, I think once that is squared away I'll feel much better. Anxious to test and not sure if I want to see a line or not!

Thanks @Alligator am putting in my prayers. I pray u get ur :bfp: good luck to u hun.


----------



## FTale

:coffee: Ladies hold me back. I am staring at what has to be evaps. But when I compare to old trigger tests I see a line. But these are new tests of same brand so maybe faulty?

I was ready to move on but once my test dried it looked bfp. Always dry bfn clearly. So I crammed a suppository up there just in case :shrug:

I will test again in the morning with same tests. Just was not thinking I would have to be stressing. :dohh:

And here I thought I was an expert test reader :laugh2:. Better not start crying when the morning shows the same evap lines...yeah, who am I kidding, probably will but at least I know I can move on.

@Mum42crazy thinking of you. Been in that place of feeling helpless. Praying you wont be there for long. Grief has no time limits. God has the last word. So try not to worry about those that dont listen or help when clearly its needed. Speak your needs/peace...kicking and screaming or however you do but know your loss and your baby in your tummy are already spoken for. Wish I had more to say to help but know I speak from experience and understand like I wish I didnt some days. :sad1: HUGS


----------



## Deethehippy

FTale said:


> :coffee: Ladies hold me back. I am staring at what has to be evaps. But when I compare to old trigger tests I see a line. But these are new tests of same brand so maybe faulty?
> 
> I was ready to move on but once my test dried it looked bfp. Always dry bfn clearly. So I crammed a suppository up there just in case :shrug:
> 
> I will test again in the morning with same tests. Just was not thinking I would have to be stressing. :dohh:
> 
> And here I thought I was an expert test reader :laugh2:. Better not start crying when the morning shows the same evap lines...yeah, who am I kidding, probably will but at least I know I can move on.
> 
> @Mum42crazy thinking of you. Been in that place of feeling helpless. Praying you wont be there for long. Grief has no time limits. God has the last word. So try not to worry about those that dont listen or help when clearly its needed. Speak your needs/peace...kicking and screaming or however you do but know your loss and your baby in your tummy are already spoken for. Wish I had more to say to help but know I speak from experience and understand like I wish I didnt some days. :sad1: HUGS

Can you show us FTale? [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## FTale

Deethehippy said:


> Can you show us FTale? [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Hahahh....Dee you will think I am insane!
Some of the ones I can see are bfp irl don't even show on cam..lol

I will try give me a bit. Getting dd lunch done.

And you better not laugh at my maybe bfps . Only I can laugh 8-[...:rofl:


----------



## Mum42crazy

Mum_of_twins said:


> HCG result came back early this morning, my HCG level is at 63 But am so worried i felt this pain in my tummy last night as if AF was about to start. I woke up this morning and pee and decided to wash off, I want surprise to have seen a little tiny blood mix with white CM. Now am scared.

Hate those HCG!!!! I’m going do mine again tomorrow I think.


----------



## Mum42crazy

Mum_of_twins said:


> Thanks @FTale i really appreciate all ur encouragement and support to every ladies on this forum that include me. I haven’t gotten any call from my primary care provider regarding the HCG result yet! It was the lab that sent me the result. hopefully my doc will call me this morning. Am not sure if they going to give me anything because in my previous Mc, I went to the ER When I started spotting they ran a HCG test it came back @ 35, I ask if they were going to give me anything to probably stop bleeding the doctor said NO. I saw my child rush out as blood and I wasn’t able to help or do anything about it. That happened in December up till now I still feel bad and sad about it. Maybe when I speak to my doc told I will tell her about the blood and if there’s anything they can do. But I doubt.

Hugs


----------



## Deethehippy

I had some fairly major nausea and hunger tonight before dinner (feels better after I eat) and my boobs are all throbby again after feeling ok this morning. Also lower tummy twinges. Of course could all be crazy old lady PMT and I am 99% sure it is but I have certainly felt weird this cycle. I have not tested today (13DPO) because I have no tests left but I ordered some to arrive tomorrow for peace of mind and if AF shows in the meantime I will just keep them for October. 

Hope everyone is ok :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Deethehippy

FTale said:


> Hahahh....Dee you will think I am insane!
> Some of the ones I can see are bfp irl don't even show on cam..lol
> 
> I will try give me a bit. Getting dd lunch done.
> 
> And you better not laugh at my maybe bfps . Only I can laugh 8-[...:rofl:

I would never laugh hun. You should see (or not) some of the lines I have spotted over the months and the lengths I've gone to see them better (torches and all sorts) If you can see something different to normal I totally believe you!


----------



## FTale

Deethehippy said:


> I would never laugh hun. You should see (or not) some of the lines I have spotted over the months and the lengths I've gone to see them better (torches and all sorts) If you can see something different to normal I totally believe you!

Thank you! Hugs.

Ok here goes nothing. Can hardly see the trigger shot one. I'm praying the next one I take gets better. Maybe I got so use to seeing positives I can't see negative anymore...hahahah


----------



## Deethehippy

FTale said:


> Thank you! Hugs.
> 
> Ok here goes nothing. Can hardly see the trigger shot one. I'm praying the next one I take gets better. Maybe I got so use to seeing positives I can't see negative anymore...hahahah
> View attachment 1088362

I can see the trigger one and I can see a faint on the SMU when I tilt my laptop. I am praying and hoping so bad that they get darker tomorrow for you. Please update us when you can x


----------



## JJB2

FTale said:


> Thank you! Hugs.
> 
> Ok here goes nothing. Can hardly see the trigger shot one. I'm praying the next one I take gets better. Maybe I got so use to seeing positives I can't see negative anymore...hahahah
> View attachment 1088362

I see something faint on the smu! Gl


----------



## FTale

Deethehippy said:


> I can see the trigger one and I can see a faint on the SMU when I tilt my laptop. I am praying and hoping so bad that they get darker tomorrow for you. Please update us when you can x

Thank you for looking!

See I cant see smu on cam only fmu and trigger.

I will post my fmu results no matter what, promise ;)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for tomorrow's test!!


----------



## FTale

@JJB2 


Thank you both so much.

Happy to have 'something ' to gawk at for a lil :rolleyes:


----------



## Mum_of_twins

Mum42crazy said:


> Hate those HCG!!!! I’m going do mine again tomorrow I think.

I pray ur hcg increases and good luck hun.:hug:


----------



## Mum_of_twins

FTale said:


> Thank you! Hugs.
> 
> Ok here goes nothing. Can hardly see the trigger shot one. I'm praying the next one I take gets better. Maybe I got so use to seeing positives I can't see negative anymore...hahahah
> View attachment 1088362

@FTale i can see a line on the first test. I pray it gets darker for u.


----------



## Alligator

Ftale!! I am crossing my fingers for you. On my laptop and I don't see lines but I never do on my laptop, will check on my phone later. eeek!

My boobs are so too, Dee. They weren't last month!

Good news ladies my consolidation loan went through! One less stressor!


----------



## Mum_of_twins

Alligator said:


> Ftale!! I am crossing my fingers for you. On my laptop and I don't see lines but I never do on my laptop, will check on my phone later. eeek!
> 
> My boobs are so too, Dee. They weren't last month!
> 
> Good news ladies my consolidation loan went through! One less stressor!

Congratulations


----------



## Deethehippy

Think I may have figured out my nausea. Just looked up the side effects of COQ10 ubiquinol and it’s nausea! A tiny part of me really thought it was a good sign! Guess I go back to just waiting for AF.


----------



## FTale

Alligator said:


> Ftale!! I am crossing my fingers for you. On my laptop and I don't see lines but I never do on my laptop, will check on my phone later. eeek!
> 
> My boobs are so too, Dee. They weren't last month!
> 
> Good news ladies my consolidation loan went through! One less stressor!

:wohoo:Congrats!!!! That has to feel good!!! 

Its ok about tests. Prolly just my imagination. I feel AF symptoms via my awesome IBS soooo shouldnt be long.

@dee you must be on some good stuff. I never feel mine and I take more then recommended because of needed ttc amount. Changed brands tonight. Hope to benefit from them.
First
Sorry the nausea wasnt what we were hoping for. FX though that af dont show:hug:

@Mum42crazy first test from last cycle which was medicated with trigger shot so def positive. Other two taken this morning at 9/10 dpo. Will test in the morning in hopes of actually seeing something. :winkwink:

Keep us posted on what you hear from docs.:hugs2:


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Alligator That's great news!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Deethehippy said:


> Think I may have figured out my nausea. Just looked up the side effects of COQ10 ubiquinol and it’s nausea! A tiny part of me really thought it was a good sign! Guess I go back to just waiting for AF.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

Alligator - I’m glad that you got the loan, must be a relief..good things usually come in groups so what will be next? 

I still have nausea but now I know it could be the COQ10 I’m not thinking about it. I’m very sensitive to things so does add up. My temps still up this morning but AF has been known to come on day 15-16 so probably drop tomorrow or Friday.

My other daughter has a cough now! Ahhh! So hard to know what to do regarding Covid.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Af for me today so moving over to the October thread. Congratulations to all those that got their bfp.


----------



## Bevziibubble

It's difficult to know what to do and how to distinguish between a "normal" illness and Covid. I hope she's feeling better soon.


----------



## Bevziibubble

topazicatzbet said:


> Af for me today so moving over to the October thread. Congratulations to all those that got their bfp.

:hugs: Good luck for October :dust:


----------



## Mum_of_twins

Deethehippy said:


> Alligator - I’m glad that you got the loan, must be a relief..good things usually come in groups so what will be next?
> 
> I still have nausea but now I know it could be the COQ10 I’m not thinking about it. I’m very sensitive to things so does add up. My temps still up this morning but AF has been known to come on day 15-16 so probably drop tomorrow or Friday.
> 
> My other daughter has a cough now! Ahhh! So hard to know what to do regarding Covid.
> 
> View attachment 1088369

Maybe it’s just a normal cough. I hope she feels better.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Mum42crazy and @Mum_of_twins really hope ure next hcg level is what u want it to be. 
Thinking of both of you and keeping it all crossed[-o&lt;

@Deethehippy oh dee im sorry its the tablets thats causing the sickness that absolutely sucks. Really hope u get a surprise late bfp u know I want it for you so bad[-o&lt;

@FTale I can definitely see the trigger shot and I see something faint on the other 2 tests. 
Really hope tommorows is darker hon
Good luck[-o&lt;

@Alligator 
Congratulations on the loan hon thats great.
I've a feeling ure gonna get ure BFP. 
Good luck.


Congratulations again to all the ladies who got there BFPs and for the rest of us moving over to the October thread I know it sucks but hopfully it will be our turn next [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Deethehippy

I ended up phoning the school because I am so honest and they said to send my daughter in. She has no temperature or anything else, she is bright and eating and slept well..just a niggly cough. I am glad they allowed her to go in as I'm sure it is nothing major really.

Just had very slightly blood tinged CM so even though my temp is still high I expect AF will be here by tomorrow....


----------



## Bevziibubble

Deethehippy said:


> I ended up phoning the school because I am so honest and they said to send my daughter in. She has no temperature or anything else, she is bright and eating and slept well..just a niggly cough. I am glad they allowed her to go in as I'm sure it is nothing major really.
> 
> Just had very slightly blood tinged CM so even though my temp is still high I expect AF will be here by tomorrow....

Glad they allowed her to go in. 

I hope AF stays away :af:


----------



## Mum42crazy

Deethehippy said:


> I ended up phoning the school because I am so honest and they said to send my daughter in. She has no temperature or anything else, she is bright and eating and slept well..just a niggly cough. I am glad they allowed her to go in as I'm sure it is nothing major really.
> 
> Just had very slightly blood tinged CM so even though my temp is still high I expect AF will be here by tomorrow....

Hope AF doesn’t arrive.
Schools need to be sensible, glad yours is.


----------



## FTale

topazicatzbet said:


> Af for me today so moving over to the October thread. Congratulations to all those that got their bfp.

Sorry, best wishes for next cycle Big Hugs



Suggerhoney said:


> @Mum42crazy and @Mum_of_twins really hope ure next hcg level is what u want it to be.
> Thinking of both of you and keeping it all crossed[-o&lt;
> 
> @Deethehippy oh dee im sorry its the tablets thats causing the sickness that absolutely sucks. Really hope u get a surprise late bfp u know I want it for you so bad[-o&lt;
> 
> @FTale I can definitely see the trigger shot and I see something faint on the other 2 tests.
> Really hope tommorows is darker hon
> Good luck[-o&lt;
> 
> @Alligator
> Congratulations on the loan hon thats great.
> I've a feeling ure gonna get ure BFP.
> Good luck.
> 
> 
> Congratulations again to all the ladies who got there BFPs and for the rest of us moving over to the October thread I know it sucks but hopfully it will be our turn next [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Fx!!! So happy you get to try again!!



Deethehippy said:


> I ended up phoning the school because I am so honest and they said to send my daughter in. She has no temperature or anything else, she is bright and eating and slept well..just a niggly cough. I am glad they allowed her to go in as I'm sure it is nothing major really.
> 
> Just had very slightly blood tinged CM so even though my temp is still high I expect AF will be here by tomorrow....

Hope she feels better and Covid has nothing to do with it. So hars to say without a test and hard to get a test...poor kiddos.

Ugh. Sorry AF seems to be a foot. Really had some kicking symptoms this cycle. If not this cycle, then you know what I've got in my bag for you for next cycle, Dee:dust: stuff gets everywhere. :laugh2:

AFM: oh thank God! I can stop staring at blank tests. No line eye this morning. Bfn on cheapies and an frer rapid I found. I love those things. Showed positive when my blood level was a 5. Trust it more than reg frer lol.

So no suppositories just my oral this morning for lp length then nothing for who knows how long. Praying for a healthy AF in a weeks time.

Got a good lot of vitamins going to last me 2 months for the most part. Hubby wants me to start biking with him in the evenings. Stationary bike. Mine is ginky and his is all pro like. He was an avid cycler until I showed up into the pic with donuts and late night pizza runs....hahaha.

Sooo, we are taking a health hiatus till December. I have no idea how I will stay away from begging for sperm around O time but I must give the guy a break. :blush:

I started off by not temping this morning and getting an extra 3 hours of sleep. I cant go back to sleep after temping so this was marvelous! Glad I did because spending 3 hours staring at bfn would have been such a waste.

With that said, will be stalking you all from my bike :rofl: Much, love, hope and prayers for a ton of bfps with this new season of ttcing:hug:


----------



## salamander91

CD51 and looks like my body is trying to ovulate again. Fx it actually does this time! Top test is 2mu, bottom test is 3mu.


----------



## salamander91

I meant to post that in the Oct thread :dohh:


----------



## FTale

salamander91 said:


> I meant to post that in the Oct thread :dohh:

Its ok!!!! Fx!!!


----------



## FTale

I realized my previous post might paint a pic that I am ok with not being pregnant. All running about tossing daisies in the air.

Y'all please know I am butt sad with a yellow cake baking in my oven before work starts and vanilla frosting at the ready.

And in all reality, will crack open at least one more test today, just so I can be 'sure' its really over. 

I still have hope. But it is being held up by tears that did not fall in vain dang it!

See you in October!


----------



## Deethehippy

FTale said:


> I realized my previous post might paint a pic that I am ok with not being pregnant. All running about tossing daisies in the air.
> 
> Y'all please know I am butt sad with a yellow cake baking in my oven before work starts and vanilla frosting at the ready.
> 
> And in all reality, will crack open at least one more test today, just so I can be 'sure' its really over.
> 
> I still have hope. But it is being held up by tears that did not fall in vain dang it!
> 
> See you in October!

Oh hun...I had been waiting for your update with bated breath...I'm so sorry all you saw was BFN. :confused:
I'll be testing later when mine arrive..I have like zero.00 chance of there being anything but you always have to keep a shred of hope alive eh?
Enjoy your cake and please save me a chunk...I don't have the bike to burn it off though!:shock:
Hugs to you..I share your disappointment and look forward to seeing you in October. We 'aint giving up yet!!! :hugs:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Lol @FTale I love ure upbeat personality and u make me giggle.
Thank u so much for all ure support and I will be keeping everything crossed for to get that much


FTale said:


> I realized my previous post might paint a pic that I am ok with not being pregnant. All running about tossing daisies in the air.
> 
> Y'all please know I am butt sad with a yellow cake baking in my oven before work starts and vanilla frosting at the ready.
> 
> And in all reality, will crack open at least one more test today, just so I can be 'sure' its really over.
> 
> I still have hope. But it is being held up by tears that did not fall in vain dang it!
> 
> See you in October!

Sending u the biggest hugs hon im so sorry u got a BFN. 
Its so disheartening and upsetting even more so if u get lines. 
Really holding on to hope that ure next test is BFP. 
That cake sounds yummy. I'll be over in a bit hon hehe. 

Hugs love and more hugs


----------



## FTale

Deethehippy said:


> Oh hun...I had been waiting for your update with bated breath...I'm so sorry all you saw was BFN. :confused:
> I'll be testing later when mine arrive..I have like zero.00 chance of there being anything but you always have to keep a shred of hope alive eh?
> Enjoy your cake and please save me a chunk...I don't have the bike to burn it off though!:shock:
> Hugs to you..I share your disappointment and look forward to seeing you in October. We 'aint giving up yet!!! :hugs:

:friends:

Who needs frosting, right?..lol


----------



## Bevziibubble

Looks yummy!


----------



## Deethehippy

FTale said:


> :friends:
> 
> Who needs frosting, right?..lol
> View attachment 1088377

Mmmm, I can just smell that ....enjoy! :)


----------



## FTale

Suggerhoney said:


> Lol @FTale I love ure upbeat personality and u make me giggle.
> Thank u so much for all ure support and I will be keeping everything crossed for to get that much
> 
> 
> Sending u the biggest hugs hon im so sorry u got a BFN.
> Its so disheartening and upsetting even more so if u get lines.
> Really holding on to hope that ure next test is BFP.
> That cake sounds yummy. I'll be over in a bit hon hehe.
> 
> Hugs love and more hugs

Awww Thank you Sugger! 

Thank you @Bevziibubble


----------



## Alligator

Ftale that cake looks delicious!! Yum yum. I am (sadly) not a baker...sometimes I try my hand. I do make a good pumpkin bread lol. I am getting better in the kitchen with recipes since I've been working from home and doing all the meal planning and shopping I prefer to make the meals. My husband is a good cook but he just destroys the kitchen, and a recipe that says it would take 30 mins somehow takes him 2 hours hahaha. We have a hungry toddler to feed so speed is crucial lest she get hangry.

Dee I am sorry you're expecting AF. That is interesting about the coQ10. I didn't have those symptoms! I guess everyone is different and perhaps it's the formulation too.

10dpo today and waiting for my tests to arrive. Boobs not as sore, so who knows. Lots of creamy cm but I also have some on cycles I'm not pregnant so who knows. We shall see. I'm sure I'll test once my cheapies arrive lol.


----------



## FTale

Just in. My hubby is not the mushy type. He about vomits when he tries to say I Love You. But he sent me this just now.



I think he knows I am not preggy and eating a pound of cake, though I have not officially said I'm out this cycle (eats more cake) lets be real..(munch, munch). I have probably been slumping around the house with a sad face and spending alot of time in the bathroom staring at blank sticks. I think he noticed.


----------



## FTale

Alligator said:


> Ftale that cake looks delicious!! Yum yum. I am (sadly) not a baker...sometimes I try my hand. I do make a good pumpkin bread lol. I am getting better in the kitchen with recipes since I've been working from home and doing all the meal planning and shopping I prefer to make the meals. My husband is a good cook but he just destroys the kitchen, and a recipe that says it would take 30 mins somehow takes him 2 hours hahaha. We have a hungry toddler to feed so speed is crucial lest she get hangry.
> 
> Dee I am sorry you're expecting AF. That is interesting about the coQ10. I didn't have those symptoms! I guess everyone is different and perhaps it's the formulation too.
> 
> 10dpo today and waiting for my tests to arrive. Boobs not as sore, so who knows. Lots of creamy cm but I also have some on cycles I'm not pregnant so who knows. We shall see. I'm sure I'll test once my cheapies arrive lol.

Oooo Cant wait for your tests to get in!!!

LOL on your hubby in the kitchen. I cant say Im that speedy either but I know when everyone is 'hangry' so I make something quick...that was cute though, pictured your lil all hangry..lol

Any news on the job front? Unemployment insurance? 
Hugs


----------



## Alligator

FTale said:


> Oooo Cant wait for your tests to get in!!!
> 
> LOL on your hubby in the kitchen. I cant say Im that speedy either but I know when everyone is 'hangry' so I make something quick...that was cute though, pictured your lil all hangry..lol
> 
> Any news on the job front? Unemployment insurance?
> Hugs

Nothing worse than a hangry toddler! They become vicious lol!

I will qualify for employment insurance payments for sure - I can't submit my application until I'm done working which is a week tomorrow. With covid I am not sure how long payments will take, some people get them immediately and others it can take a month or two, it seems so random and depends on what type of aid you qualify for. I am preparing for a lean October and have budgeted with just my paycheque I got today, and i'll get half a paycheque on the 15th. It will be lean but we should be okay!


----------



## Mum42crazy

FTale said:


> I realized my previous post might paint a pic that I am ok with not being pregnant. All running about tossing daisies in the air.
> 
> Y'all please know I am butt sad with a yellow cake baking in my oven before work starts and vanilla frosting at the ready.
> 
> And in all reality, will crack open at least one more test today, just so I can be 'sure' its really over.
> 
> I still have hope. But it is being held up by tears that did not fall in vain dang it!
> 
> See you in October!

Always sad when life disappoints us, FX for next month.


----------



## salamander91

FTale said:


> Just in. My hubby is not the mushy type. He about vomits when he tries to say I Love You. But he sent me this just now.
> View attachment 1088378
> 
> 
> 
> I think he knows I am not preggy and eating a pound of cake, though I have not officially said I'm out this cycle (eats more cake) lets be real..(munch, munch). I have probably been slumping around the house with a sad face and spending alot of time in the bathroom staring at blank sticks. I think he noticed.

Hugs :hugs: enjoy your cake. I have a bad habit of eating cake when I get a bfn/AF too :lol:


----------



## Deethehippy

If AF shows tomorrow I will be downing a bag of peanut M&M's no doubt :rofl:
I have zero will power with my healthy eating around AF.

I'm glad your hubby took note of how you would be feeling today FTale.. I think they observe more than we realise at times.


----------



## Mum42crazy

So
So it’s not doubled just under, my clinic has said to retest on Friday! Stressful wish it was double or more or hadn’t moved and at least I’d know, well I know I wouldn’t know know but you guys understand what I mean so FX for a massive jump on Friday and none of this nearly doubling!!! Little thing is already causing trouble
Edit:
after another bit of research doubling time are between 48 and 72 so maybe it’s ok.... next one Friday and we will see


----------



## Bevziibubble

Thinking of you ❤️


----------



## FTale

@Deethehippy!!! Thank you!!!

OOOlaalaa now that's a treat! Can you drink milk? If so, it might go nicely....:munch:

@Mum42crazy congrats for a good doubling time. :dance:

Will check back for your sky high numbers soon. Bake baby bake<3


----------



## Deethehippy

FTale said:


> @Deethehippy!!! Thank you!!!
> 
> OOOlaalaa now that's a treat! Can you drink milk? If so, it might go nicely....:munch:
> 
> @Mum42crazy congrats for a good doubling time. :dance:
> 
> Will check back for your sky high numbers soon. Bake baby bake<3

Did you test anymore? I got an email to say my delivery of tests is delayed until tomorrow or maybe Friday. I expect AF will be in my house before they are. So annoying because I really wanted to pee on a test today..I think it’s an addiction.


----------



## Alligator

What's with the delay on deliveries! So annoying.

My tests are here but of course they arrived not even 10 mins after I last peed!! So just waiting to pee lol. Not expecting a positive, even with my daughter I didn't get a positive on a cheapie until 13ish dpo and I'm just 10dpo


----------



## MrsKatie

@Alligator toooootally not stalking you...

@Deethehippy crossing my fingers for you honey 

@FTale I am so sorry about BFNs. I’ll be over in 5 minutes for cake.


----------



## Deethehippy

Alligator said:


> What's with the delay on deliveries! So annoying.
> 
> My tests are here but of course they arrived not even 10 mins after I last peed!! So just waiting to pee lol. Not expecting a positive, even with my daughter I didn't get a positive on a cheapie until 13ish dpo and I'm just 10dpo

We are waiting lol :coffee:


----------



## FTale

Deethehippy said:


> Did you test anymore? I got an email to say my delivery of tests is delayed until tomorrow or maybe Friday. I expect AF will be in my house before they are. So annoying because I really wanted to pee on a test today..I think it’s an addiction.

Mmm...girl, you know I did. Can't hold my pee for nothing. Amazon got my tests here on time after messing up my last few orders I think they feared for their online status. Cause I have some reviews in mind :evil:

Did not get a bfp. Got some weird indents on my CBE red dye but never even a glimmer of hope on my easy at home tests or frer response.

Booo!!

Sorry Amazon is late with you order. They did that to me last cycle and af came before they came. So I had extra tests to wee on BUT forgot about them till today ](*,). Didn't even have to order more.

This month has gotten old fast, Dee.



Alligator said:


> What's with the delay on deliveries! So annoying.
> 
> My tests are here but of course they arrived not even 10 mins after I last peed!! So just waiting to pee lol. Not expecting a positive, even with my daughter I didn't get a positive on a cheapie until 13ish dpo and I'm just 10dpo

Of they did!! :lol: Thanks Amazon!!

:dust: Hope they give you a bfp!!



MrsKatie said:


> @Alligator toooootally not stalking you...
> 
> @Deethehippy crossing my fingers for you honey
> 
> @FTale I am so sorry about BFNs. I’ll be over in 5 minutes for cake.

Better hurry up!! First layer is gone and I actually frosted the second....ooops piece is already missing (frosting covered fae)
Hugs

Edit: meant frer rapid not regular frer


----------



## Suggerhoney

My pregmate tests haven't come yet either.
I ordered them on 28th aug.
They was supposed to be here today at the very latest but they still have not arrived.
](*,)


----------



## Deethehippy

I hope Amazon are not having problems .....us TTC ladies are relying on them! lol


----------



## Deethehippy

FTale said:


> Mmm...girl, you know I did. Can't hold my pee for nothing. Amazon got my tests here on time after messing up my last few orders I think they feared for their online status. Cause I have some reviews in mind :evil:
> 
> Did not get a bfp. Got some weird indents on my CBE red dye but never even a glimmer of hope on my easy at home tests or frer response.
> 
> Booo!!
> 
> Sorry Amazon is late with you order. They did that to me last cycle and af came before they came. So I had extra tests to wee on BUT forgot about them till today ](*,). Didn't even have to order more.
> 
> This month has gotten old fast, Dee.
> 
> 
> 
> Of they did!! :lol: Thanks Amazon!!
> 
> :dust: Hope they give you a bfp!!
> 
> What are the CBlue red dye like? I wish we could get those in the UK..they look kinda cool!
> I like trying new types of test. I have a real POAS problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Better hurry up!! First layer is gone and I actually frosted the second....ooops piece is already missing (frosting covered fae)
> Hugs


----------



## Alligator

Took a test (3hr hold so not much) and pretty sure it’s bfn! Thought I saw a shadow but I think my eyes are bad lol! There’s nothing there!


----------



## Deethehippy

Alligator said:


> Took a test (3hr hold so not much) and pretty sure it’s bfn! Thought I saw a shadow but I think my eyes are bad lol! There’s nothing there!
> 
> View attachment 1088400
> View attachment 1088401

See what morning pee brings..good luck.


----------



## FTale

@Alligator glad you got to test. Agree with Dee to see about the morning.


I can feel my body letting go ot this cycle. Stabbing pains in left ovary that I am sure I ovulated from. Hopefully this means af will start on time. No more progesterone of any kind tomorrow. Such a habit in the tww that I do it automatically. Gonna hide bottle right now...lol

Will be stalking you !!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Suggerhoney said:


> My pregmate tests haven't come yet either.
> I ordered them on 28th aug.
> They was supposed to be here today at the very latest but they still have not arrived.
> ](*,)

 I hope that they arrive soon!


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Alligator good luck :)


----------



## Mum42crazy

FTale said:


> @Alligator glad you got to test. Agree with Dee to see about the morning.
> 
> 
> I can feel my body letting go ot this cycle. Stabbing pains in left ovary that I am sure I ovulated from. Hopefully this means af will start on time. No more progesterone of any kind tomorrow. Such a habit in the tww that I do it automatically. Gonna hide bottle right now...lol
> 
> Will be stalking you !!!

Big hug!


----------



## FTale

Mum42crazy said:


> Big hug!

Thank you!! See you in October Thread? Do you have a journal? Can follow you there if you like. 

Happy October!!!!


----------



## FTale

I was right. Just started bleeding lightly. Fresh red no mystery stuff. What a relief. This means I can keep my ob exam for the 8th. Perfect start to a new month.:dance:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for October! :)


----------



## Deethehippy

FTale said:


> I was right. Just started bleeding lightly. Fresh red no mystery stuff. What a relief. This means I can keep my ob exam for the 8th. Perfect start to a new month.:dance:

Sorry AF came but glad it sets you in a position for your exams etc this month.

I have a few more specks of blood today but temp still up and no pre AF headache that I usually get?? Tests now arriving tonight. I know deep down AF is coming but I expect I will pee on one later to be sure. Wish AF would hurry up! I always get horrendous heavy AF's and I am back in work next week and I can't be in that heavy state at work!


----------



## Mum42crazy

FTale said:


> Thank you!! See you in October Thread? Do you have a journal? Can follow you there if you like.
> 
> Happy October!!!!

Hi, I am hoping (still) that I won’t be on the October thread ( but I am already stalking it) now I know I can get pregnant I will be trying again if this one doesn’t progress!
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/threads/ttc-at-44years-old-one-crazy-story.2475837/ 
Yes I have a journal :) I’ll be stalking you too if you have one!!!
Best of luck for October :dust:


----------



## Alligator

BFN this morning :( Took a FRER because I have no control and it's definitely negative. Same usual nothing line that I think I always see. 11dpo so would expect a line for sure! I feel a bit sad and a tiny bit relieved. I think we will probably NTNP next month too...with my layoff so much is uncertain but we DO want another baby and it seems like it's going to take longer than our daughter. This next month will be month 5 (our daughter took 2 months as did our miscarriage).


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm sorry about the bfn :(


----------



## Mum_of_twins

FTale said:


> I was right. Just started bleeding lightly. Fresh red no mystery stuff. What a relief. This means I can keep my ob exam for the 8th. Perfect start to a new month.:dance:

@FTale am sorry AF came. I pray u get ur :bfp: this month.:hug:


----------



## Mum_of_twins

Alligator said:


> BFN this morning :( Took a FRER because I have no control and it's definitely negative. Same usual nothing line that I think I always see. 11dpo so would expect a line for sure! I feel a bit sad and a tiny bit relieved. I think we will probably NTNP next month too...with my layoff so much is uncertain but we DO want another baby and it seems like it's going to take longer than our daughter. This next month will be month 5 (our daughter took 2 months as did our miscarriage).

@Alligator sorry a:hug:bout bfn. I pray next cycle put a big smile on ur face.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sorry about AF @FTale but glad she didn't keep u waiting longer than expected. 

@Alligator sorry about the BFN hon so disheartening i know. 

So turns out my Pregmate opks and hpts were at my local post office so went and collected them today. 
Have already done one of the pregnancy tests just to make sure I haven't got a bad batch that give false lines. 
They are practically stark white but I thought I cud see maybe a vvvvvv faint shadow. 
So I know now if I get any lines in a few weeks it will be the real thing. 

Only on cd4 but gonna start the opks in the next day or so. I have loads so why not hehe. 
Ovulation shud be around cd13 14. 
Wondering if it mite be a bit later because I had a longer cycle last cycle but im not sure if it was just a one off. 

Deee I hope AF stays away and u get ure BFP hon. 

See u all over in the October thread ladies. 
Really hope none of us will have to be in the November thread. [-o&lt;


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck everyone :)


----------



## Deethehippy

My tests finally arrived and its those stupid purple handled cheapies that gave me 10 false positives a few cycles ago! Really annoyed it's the same ones because the listing on Amazon looked totally different. Anyway I peed on one after about an hour or so's hold and it had a definite faint line. Peed on another after a 10 minute hold and my pee was dilute and couldn't see a line..maybe a super super squinter.
I KNOW the line on this test is fake because they stung me badly before but thought I'd post the pics anyway and maybe you can see what I saw. I know that at 15dpo any line should be bold and dark.
Will pee on another in the morning unless AF arrives in an obvious manner, so far all I've had is lots of cramps and some pink specks of blood in my CM only when I wipe today and yesterday.


----------



## Alligator

Oh my goodness Dee I see those lines! Those tests are so junky! So annoying that that was what you were sent.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see lines!


----------



## Ellybean

FTale said:


> Did you test again? 7dpo is early. Hoping you did and got a bfp!! Hugs

AF came early.... we weren’t TTC. Condom broke... but I was really hoping i was pregnant...


----------



## Suggerhoney

Ellybean said:


> AF came early.... we weren’t TTC. Condom broke... but I was really hoping i was pregnant...

Sorry hon. 
Hopfully u get ure BFP soon. 
Been trying for over 7 months and its so disappointing when AF shows. Sending hugs 


Dee Dee 
I really hope those are real lines and AF doesn't show.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:❤️


----------



## Rebaby

Hi ladies. I know I'm a little late since it's actually October now but I thought I'd share my news with you all. I was down to test on 30th September but tested early on 26th (the day after AF was due) and got a :bfn: I didn't think much of it tbh and assumed my period would show this week. I decided that if it didn't I'd test today as it would then be a week late and there were two tests in the box so hey, I might as well...

 

So, not technically a September :bfp: but not far off ;) I'm not sure it's quite sunk in yet but I'm hoping this ones a sticky bean <3


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Rebaby Congratulations!! So happy for you :happydance:


----------



## Mum42crazy

Rebaby said:


> Hi ladies. I know I'm a little late since it's actually October now but I thought I'd share my news with you all. I was down to test on 30th September but tested early on 26th (the day after AF was due) and got a :bfn: I didn't think much of it tbh and assumed my period would show this week. I decided that if it didn't I'd test today as it would then be a week late and there were two tests in the box so hey, I might as well...
> 
> 
> 
> So, not technically a September :bfp: but not far off ;) I'm not sure it's quite sunk in yet but I'm hoping this ones a sticky bean <3

congratulations


----------



## Mum42crazy

Rebaby said:


> Hi ladies. I know I'm a little late since it's actually October now but I thought I'd share my news with you all. I was down to test on 30th September but tested early on 26th (the day after AF was due) and got a :bfn: I didn't think much of it tbh and assumed my period would show this week. I decided that if it didn't I'd test today as it would then be a week late and there were two tests in the box so hey, I might as well...
> 
> 
> 
> So, not technically a September :bfp: but not far off ;) I'm not sure it's quite sunk in yet but I'm hoping this ones a sticky bean <3

If my pregnancy continues we will be about due the same day!! Not sure if mine will but I’m glad you have that super strong positive :dance:


----------



## FTale

@Rebaby *CONGRATS!!!! *

**


----------



## Deethehippy

Copied and pasted this from my testing thread because I couldn't be bothered to type it and think it all again. Having a bad day ladies..wish AF would hurry up or something..longest cycle since we have been trying.
-------------------------------------------------------------------
I know these tests are fake because like I said they all had lines for me once before when I used them. The reviews on Amazon are virtually all bad stating false positives and heartbreak. Not sure why I am even peeing on them anymore tbh...just torturing myself.
That said : this mornings tests seem ever so slightly darker?? I did dip one in water and it had no line but that isn’t to say if I kept dipping more in water that one wouldn’t have a line.
This morning my temp went back up a bit but I have been known to have high temps during AF before but it’s usually on a very heavy day with bad cramps.
I have pink/orange CM when I wipe but not every time and none has made it onto my liner.
No pregnancy symptoms as such..mildly tender breasts when pressed and sl nausea before meals but not obvious like it was earlier on.
Sharpish twinges lower belly but could be my fibroids/womb tweaking ready for AF??
No headache but maybe if my hormones are not enough to bleed yet that would be delayed too?
Confused.com

Sorry for all the pics but trying to get a decent photo on a dull day.


----------



## Deethehippy

So I held for about 3 hours, maybe a little less..didn’t really time it ..and dipped 3 tests in the same pee. Look at the difference in the lines! The darkest one I think I submerged a bit too far in my pee but it’s the darkest fake line I’ve had on these tests so far. These tests HAVE to be faulty as hell! First picture is before 5 mins and the second just before 10 mins.
Still have pink when I wipe.


----------



## JJB2

Deethehippy said:


> So I held for about 3 hours, maybe a little less..didn’t really time it ..and dipped 3 tests in the same pee. Look at the difference in the lines! The darkest one I think I submerged a bit too far in my pee but it’s the darkest fake line I’ve had on these tests so far. These tests HAVE to be faulty as hell! First picture is before 5 mins and the second just before 10 mins.
> Still have pink when I wipe.
> 
> View attachment 1088469
> View attachment 1088470

Do you have any other tests? Those lines are way too dark to be fake :? Im sorry I know how frustrating it is


----------



## Twag

^^ I agree those are some convincing fake lines I would be tempted to try a different test especially as AF hasn't arrived yet :shrug:


----------



## Deethehippy

JJB2 said:


> Do you have any other tests? Those lines are way too dark to be fake :? Im sorry I know how frustrating it is

I don’t have any others and it just feels like AF is just around the corner. Each time I pee I expect the pink to have changed to proper blood.
If no AF by Sunday I am going to go and buy some other tests at the grocery store. I’m sorry to post so much of these tests but it’s just unbelievable to me that they can be sold like this!


----------



## FTale

What in the hay???

Dee those better be bfp or I say lawsuit.

We dont need fake crap messing with our emotions. 

God please come down and bring some peace in this house so Dee can know what is going on already. Hugs


----------



## Deethehippy

FTale said:


> What in the hay???
> 
> Dee those better be bfp or I say lawsuit.
> 
> We dont need fake crap messing with our emotions.
> 
> God please come down and bring some peace in this house so Dee can know what is going on already. Hugs

That really made me laugh you saying lawsuit...my son always says that about stuff too LOL Then my eyes welled up...I don't know what's wrong with my emotions at the moment! This TTC is just so damn head messing....why can't it be more simple?

How are you doing today?


----------



## FTale

Deethehippy said:


> That really made me laugh you saying lawsuit...my son always says that about stuff too LOL Then my eyes welled up...I don't know what's wrong with my emotions at the moment! This TTC is just so damn head messing....why can't it be more simple?
> 
> How are you doing today?

that was my first thought.

I am feeling the same, Dee. I feel like a jack in the box with my emotions today. Every turn a new face then blam tears or blam laughter...gigantic deep breath over here.

No period headache either just another crazy bleed. Will see where it leads this month.

Please let us know if you manage to get another test brand. Do you have any opks?


----------



## Deethehippy

FTale said:


> that was my first thought.
> 
> I am feeling the same, Dee. I feel like a jack in the box with my emotions today. Every turn a new face then blam tears or blam laughter...gigantic deep breath over here.
> 
> No period headache either just another crazy bleed. Will see where it leads this month.
> 
> Please let us know if you manage to get another test brand. Do you have any opks?

No OPK’s. Feel Crampy again now. I’m 99.9 % sure I’m not pregnant but your mind can easily run away with you when you torment yourself with these tests that I should know better about.

Hugs to you too. This is a hard game to play but you have to be in it to win it right?


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see lines!


----------



## Becca_89

@Deethehippy they are too dark to be false surely!! Everything crossed for you!

were your previous lines this dark? X


----------



## Alligator

DEE!!! That second test is INSANE. That's a clear line...beyond clear. That's a solid positive. I cannot believe if those are faulty, that's complete madness! Can you pop out to get another test today?!


----------



## Becca_89

Deethehippy said:


> So I held for about 3 hours, maybe a little less..didn’t really time it ..and dipped 3 tests in the same pee. Look at the difference in the lines! The darkest one I think I submerged a bit too far in my pee but it’s the darkest fake line I’ve had on these tests so far. These tests HAVE to be faulty as hell! First picture is before 5 mins and the second just before 10 mins.
> Still have pink when I wipe.
> 
> View attachment 1088469
> View attachment 1088470

I had somehow missed these ones before I commented! there is no way these can be false!! Oh my!


----------



## Deethehippy

Congrats Rebaby...so wrapped up in my own stuff that I missed your post. Wishing you a good pregnancy.

Alligator - awful weather here and I just got home from a rainy school run so won’t be heading out again. Feels so much like AF is just so close by that I am going to leave it for now. I’ll grab a test over the weekend for sure if I don’t bleed and keep you posted though. Thank you.
Have you tested today?


----------



## Mum42crazy

Deethehippy said:


> So I held for about 3 hours, maybe a little less..didn’t really time it ..and dipped 3 tests in the same pee. Look at the difference in the lines! The darkest one I think I submerged a bit too far in my pee but it’s the darkest fake line I’ve had on these tests so far. These tests HAVE to be faulty as hell! First picture is before 5 mins and the second just before 10 mins.
> Still have pink when I wipe.
> 
> View attachment 1088469
> View attachment 1088470

OMG!!! That’s terrible!!!!


----------



## Mum42crazy

So the results are in and it’s 120, it’s about the same doubling time as the first 2!!
I wish it had been a bigger jump.
Spoke to the nurse at the clinic and she’s like it’s still low but nothing you can do but come for the early scan on Wednesday and told me not to do another blood test on Monday but of course I am going too!!


I am so glad I haven’t dealt with s**t HPT they should be banned!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Rebaby said:


> Hi ladies. I know I'm a little late since it's actually October now but I thought I'd share my news with you all. I was down to test on 30th September but tested early on 26th (the day after AF was due) and got a :bfn: I didn't think much of it tbh and assumed my period would show this week. I decided that if it didn't I'd test today as it would then be a week late and there were two tests in the box so hey, I might as well...
> 
> 
> 
> So, not technically a September :bfp: but not far off ;) I'm not sure it's quite sunk in yet but I'm hoping this ones a sticky bean <3

Thats a blazing BFP congratulations


----------



## Deethehippy

Just went to pee and there was red when I wiped so game over. At least I know now. 
Stupid tests - next time I order them by mistake they will be hitting the trash and I will not torment myself with them again! :-(:-(


----------



## Suggerhoney

Oh no dee those lines are so dark surly they have to be real.
Hopfully its just implantation and not AF.


----------



## Mum42crazy

Deethehippy said:


> Just went to pee and there was red when I wiped so game over. At least I know now.
> Stupid tests - next time I order them by mistake they will be hitting the trash and I will not torment myself with them again! :-(:-(

I am so sorry :hug:


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs::hugs:❤️


----------



## JJB2

Deethehippy said:


> Just went to pee and there was red when I wiped so game over. At least I know now.
> Stupid tests - next time I order them by mistake they will be hitting the trash and I will not torment myself with them again! :-(:-(

Im so sorry :hug:


----------



## Flueky88

Dee, I just wanted to say that I had red bleeding with my current pregnancy. It was only enough to fill one panty liner, the day before it was pink spotting. The day after the red it was reddish brown. So it does happen with a healthy pregnancy. I'm not trying to give false hope but that one line is so dark for a fake bfp. I hope bleeding stops soon and tests progress.


----------



## MrsKatie

Omg @Deethehippy those have got to be true bfp. Can you get a first response (I know, I know) or something to confirm? I am holding out hope for you honey <3

@Rebaby whoa gorgeous bfp!!!


----------



## Deethehippy

Thank you ladies for your comments. Peed on two more of these tonight and barely a squinter. Every test has a line of varying strengths. They are absolute fake rubbish!!! Theres no way you could go from blazing line to almost nothing line back to blazing and some of this even with the same pee!
I didn't post these tests to attention seek, I really didn't. When I order from Amazon I like to buy cheap cassette tests just so I can feed my POAS addiction. I didn't know these ones were indeed the same ones that gave me fake lines last time of I wouldn't have wasted my money but then when the delivery note emailed through I had a suspicion they may be the same ones but it was too late and so I used them anyway.
I guess it does show how rubbish some tests out there are and you do mostly get what you pay for!
I did for a few hours wonder if I may actually be pregnant but I know now with the red blood and how I am feeling that I am not. I am really sad but it's my own fault for even entertaining these tests knowing what they did to me last time.
Anyway sorry for rambling and thank you again for trying to be positive for me...I guess it wasn't to be again this cycle and I will move on and try again when I am ready.


----------



## Bevziibubble

How disappointing. I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

Just wanted to name and shame the fake line tests...I really don't wan't anyone else buying these ever! Not sure if we are allowed to show products in here..please could you delete Bev if it's not appropriate.


----------



## Alligator

Ugh Dee I just cannot believe those tests I'm so angry for you, what a nightmare!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Im so angry that Amazon alows these tests to even be on there site. 
Its absolutely disgusting and so cruel. 
I am so sorry Dee.


----------



## FTale

So sorry Dee. HUGS

FX for October my friend.


----------



## Mum42crazy

Hugs


----------



## Deethehippy

AF has picked up but is still quite light so far. Temp has dropped right down.
Took two more purple tests this morning which were both stark white negatives...I do wonder now If I had some sort of chemical which would tie in with the nausea this cycle and the delayed AF. 
I am surprisingly calm today and accepting of the fact that another month has been lost but at least if it was a chemical maybe that hints at me still being fertile?
Just hope this bleeding doesn't become horrendous when I am at work next week and I flood out in public...normally later AF's are heavier once they get going for me :/
I am not giving up yet ladies. October here we come.


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's terrible those tests were so bad Dee :(


----------



## Rebaby

I'm so sorry Dee :hug:



Mum42crazy said:


> If my pregnancy continues we will be about due the same day!! Not sure if mine will but I’m glad you have that super strong positive :dance:

I'll have everything crossed for us both!


----------



## Mum42crazy

I promised myself that after the beta on Friday at 120 I wouldn’t do one on Monday (today) and just enjoy being pregnant So what did I do this morning I went and did my beta again this morning, I couldn’t resist..... I wish I hadn’t, I came home and always check if I have blood I didn’t but then I when for a number 2 (tmi sorry) and I saw a bit of blood, checked with a little loo roll just inside and yes blood!! I’m so heartbroken, it wouldn’t worry me too much as I have had blood before in fact all my pregnancies but with the low Hgc even if it was double within the time limit I’m not hopeful
I’m super sad right now, I know there might be a slim chance of this being ok, but as I write this I kinda know that it’s the end for this much wanted bean.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## FTale

Mum42crazy said:


> I promised myself that after the beta on Friday at 120 I wouldn’t do one on Monday (today) and just enjoy being pregnant So what did I do this morning I went and did my beta again this morning, I couldn’t resist..... I wish I hadn’t, I came home and always check if I have blood I didn’t but then I when for a number 2 (tmi sorry) and I saw a bit of blood, checked with a little loo roll just inside and yes blood!! I’m so heartbroken, it wouldn’t worry me too much as I have had blood before in fact all my pregnancies but with the low Hgc even if it was double within the time limit I’m not hopeful
> I’m super sad right now, I know there might be a slim chance of this being ok, but as I write this I kinda know that it’s the end for this much wanted bean.

Hey there, I am sorry you are seeing blood still. It us very unnerving. I am happy you did a beta anyway because the blood would have created so many questions for you.

Seeing it does not mean everything is over for baby though. I have a busy work schedule as of late but will keep a look out for your results and how you are doing. Feeling anxious with you for all to be well. :hugs2:


----------



## Mum42crazy

So my results came in and they are only 139!
Friday they were 120 :(

that’s the end I am completely heartbroken


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry. I hope that you get some answers soon :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

Mum42crazy said:


> So my results came in and they are only 139!
> Friday they were 120 :(
> 
> that’s the end I am completely heartbroken

I'm so sorry :-(:hugs:


----------



## salamander91

Mum42crazy said:


> So my results came in and they are only 139!
> Friday they were 120 :(
> 
> that’s the end I am completely heartbroken

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Mum42crazy

Thank you all!!


----------



## Mum_of_twins

Mum42crazy said:


> So my results came in and they are only 139!
> Friday they were 120 :(
> 
> that’s the end I am completely heartbroken

Am so sorry dear.


----------



## Rebaby

So sorry to hear that :hugs2:


----------



## Mum42crazy

The bleeding started on Wednesday a little, it’s not to bad but I just feel a little pressure, yesterday I had the day off because I started with some clots I also just needed a minute, today I’m working a long day so I’m hoping it’s not going to be to bad today. I will have an appointment with my gyno, in two weeks to make sure that it’s completed and hopefully give me some advice on how to go on at 44 TTC, it’s sad but I won’t give up, that positive gave me a chance to believe it is possible to get pregnant, this little bean would have been loved but he/she gave US a gift of knowledge that we can get pregnant (what a gift) so back to a health(ish) lifestyle and OPK, I hope everyone who got their BFP have safe and lovely 9 months and to all with CP, early miscarriages or those horrible BFN I will see you in October/November thread! Xxxxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Thinking of you @Mum42crazy :hugs:


----------



## Mum42crazy

Bevziibubble said:


> Thinking of you @Mum42crazy :hugs:

Thank you, O:)


----------



## 3 girlies

Thinking of you. I hope you are ok xx 

I have been missing this month, I have split from my partner :( so this dream is well & truly over. If I'd not lost my baby I'd have been due in 3 weeks so this next month sucks! I will pop in to follow all of you & a massive thank you for all your support on the crappest days xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mum42crazy said:


> The bleeding started on Wednesday a little, it’s not to bad but I just feel a little pressure, yesterday I had the day off because I started with some clots I also just needed a minute, today I’m working a long day so I’m hoping it’s not going to be to bad today. I will have an appointment with my gyno, in two weeks to make sure that it’s completed and hopefully give me some advice on how to go on at 44 TTC, it’s sad but I won’t give up, that positive gave me a chance to believe it is possible to get pregnant, this little bean would have been loved but he/she gave US a gift of knowledge that we can get pregnant (what a gift) so back to a health(ish) lifestyle and OPK, I hope everyone who got their BFP have safe and lovely 9 months and to all with CP, early miscarriages or those horrible BFN I will see you in October/November thread! Xxxxx


So sorry hon. 
Really hate that ure going through this.


----------



## Suggerhoney

3 girlies said:


> Thinking of you. I hope you are ok xx
> 
> I have been missing this month, I have split from my partner :( so this dream is well & truly over. If I'd not lost my baby I'd have been due in 3 weeks so this next month sucks! I will pop in to follow all of you & a massive thank you for all your support on the crappest days xx

Oh no hon im so sorry. 
This is terrible to hear. 
God bless u I just want to hug u.


----------



## Rebaby

3 girlies said:


> Thinking of you. I hope you are ok xx
> 
> I have been missing this month, I have split from my partner :( so this dream is well & truly over. If I'd not lost my baby I'd have been due in 3 weeks so this next month sucks! I will pop in to follow all of you & a massive thank you for all your support on the crappest days xx

So sorry to hear this. Sending lots of hugs :hugs2:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Thinking of you ❤️ :hugs:


----------

